# [Contest] A Month of Winning! Overclock.net 10 Year Anniversary Contest



## admin

Let's celebrate our 10th year anniversary with a fun contest 

Each day in the month of April, we will give away $100 to a random Overclock.net member.

To enter/qualify you must:


be a member with 10 posts or more as of the time of this post
post in this thread each day to qualify for each daily prize (i.e. each time we draw a winner, we will look to ensure the winner for that day had posted within a 24 hour period before the time the prize was drawn. There is a bit of grace period though to help accommodate for different time zones / drawing times)
be in a country that allows for these types of questions. If your country requires it to be a game of skill, your skill testing question is: What does 2 x 5 x 2 / 2 = ?

A few notes:


Winners will be paid all at once at the end of the month via PayPal Masspay
You can win more than once
Prize amount is in Canadian dollars as we are not able to fund our PayPal account from Canada using US dollars (don't get me started on this topic!)
If you win, please PM Enterprise with your PayPal email address using the PM title of *"Overclock.net 10 Year Anniversary Contest"*. You need to do this by 48 hours after the contest closes. We will not wait around for you as all prizes will be sent out at once at the end of the month.

Good luck to all!

admin 

*Update:* there will be an additional draw at the end for everyone who did not win!

On May 1, everyone who entered, and did not win, will have a chance at winning one of four $250 cash prizes through PayPal 

*WINNERS*

April 1 - @mdatmo

April 2 - @tpi2007

April 3 - @Slink3Slyde

April 4 - @wanako

April 5 - @Sand3853

April 6 - @DiaSin

April 7 - @Simsim

April 8 - @ledzepp3

April 9 - @Yahar

April 10 - @BigMack70

April 11 - @Ultra-m-a-n

April 12 - @Forsakenfire

April 13 - @Roaches

April 14 - @CravinR1

April 15 - @Aestylis

April 16 - @Wildcard36qs

April 17 - @hertz9753

April 18 - @LarsL

April 19 - @TLCH723

April 20 - @dmasteR

April 21 - @cdnGhost

April 22 - @TechCrazy

April 23 - @f16-r1

April 24 - http://www.overclock.net/u/112347/erick-silver@Erick Silver

April 25 - @kyfire

April 26 - @Xinoxide

April 27 - @nova4005

April 28 - @Dangur

April 29 - @blazed_1

April 30 - @Dortheleus

*$250 Prize Winners*

@Focus182

@rebelextrm02

@ronal

@Jim888


----------



## Paradigm84

In for day 1. Thanks for the opportunity admin.


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

In please


----------



## PR-Imagery

Why hello there admin


----------



## szeged

reporting in for free money!


----------



## stl drifter

Im in Admin


----------



## Star Forge

The answer is 10.


----------



## Lutfij

Me ins, I dunno if this is a joke, BUT I'M IN admins


----------



## admin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lutfij*
> 
> Me ins, I dunno if this is a joke, BUT I'M IN admins


I realize it is April fools day but this is no joke


----------



## twerk

In for day 1! Thank you admin.


----------



## DuckieHo

In..... but I don't want no stink'in Canadian dollars!







(Kidding, I'll take it!)

Surprised there's no BitCoin option!


----------



## phazer11

Awesome you guys and these contests are the best, I'd like to submit my name for the contest please. I could use it, having to do an upgrade atm so this would really help. I don't have much experience with Paypal but I assume I can get it converted to USD?


----------



## nazarein

Hello. This is my in for today. (4/1)


----------



## FtW 420

In!


----------



## admin

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *DuckieHo*
> 
> In..... but I don't want no stink'in Canadian dollars!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Kidding, I'll take it!)
> 
> Surprised there's no BitCoin option!


I am actually considering moving to BTC based on PayPal's new ToS


----------



## H3||scr3am

awesome contest


----------



## marc0053

in


----------



## admin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phazer11*
> 
> I don't have much experience with Paypal but I assume I can get it converted to USD?


Yes


----------



## aznpersuazn

4-1-14 entry! Thanks!


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Huh... I know he said that it isn't an April Fools joke, but I'm still not sure...

Then again, this is OCN and awesome stuff like this happens all the time.

EDIT: What time zone is the 24 hour time out based in? I'm assuming GMT
EDIT 2: Skill questions? Okay... 10


----------



## Ukkooh

Definitely in even though I never win anything.


----------



## KBOMB

UHhh... I guess I'm in just in case this isn't an April Fool's joke. Haha


----------



## Recr3ational

In please









@ace, I'm guessing they can check how long your last post was? It does say 5 mins ago etc? I'm guessing....


----------



## admin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> EDIT: What time zone is the 24 hour time out based in? I'm assuming GMT


Just post daily  We will allow a bit of a grace period to accommodate for different time zones


----------



## legoman786

4/1

Go go go!


----------



## PolyMorphist

I'm in, thanks!
Answer is 10.


----------



## albear01

Count me in for today


----------



## soundx98

In Please!


----------



## McMogg

Count me in!!


----------



## Kuivamaa

Post once a day? Lots of posts incomming







.


----------



## JambonJovi

In please! OCN rocks !









01 April

Answer is 10


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Yep, I'm in for this! Thanks









Jeffinslaw


----------



## Wheezo

Ooh, give me some moneh!

In









Thanks Admin


----------



## Yorkston

April 1st...

Well I'm in anyway.


----------



## Slider46

I'm in! Thanks Admin!!


----------



## tpi2007

In, thanks for this opportunity admin!

I have a feeling this will be the new 1 million post thread.


----------



## HPE1000

I am in!









Answer is 10.


----------



## Panther Al

In like Flynn!


----------



## ZephyrBit

Post 1


----------



## rrims

In! Thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## Jj333 33

I'm in! Thanks for the opportunity.
Answer is 10


----------



## BulletSponge

Count me in! 10


----------



## Snyderman34

in for today!


----------



## Scott1541

In


----------



## Cavey00

Woot! In! Thanks guys!


----------



## Hukkel

In for today plox.


----------



## Vagrant Storm

This will be a long thread.

Hey RNG...If I win I will give $25 to the posters above and below my post


----------



## Da1Nonly

In for 4/1/2014
2 x 5 x 2 / 2 = 10

THANK YOU OCN!!


----------



## Dnic41

Here to say Hi for today!

Awesome contest btw









Oh and 10.


----------



## newbrevolution

In and the answer is Unicorn


----------



## Ridingmac

Answer 10 . This prize would fetch me an upgrade

Sent by me


----------



## Wihglah

I love this forum - now with prizes!

10 btw


----------



## Sadmoto

In!

Thanks OCN!


----------



## lordhinton

10

this is an awesome forum! thanks for tall the amazing give-aways!


----------



## ShaCanX

Me! I'm in pick ME!


----------



## Racersnare21

Winning Post!!!!


----------



## vaeron

Woot! In for day 1!


----------



## eternal7trance

In for day one, thanks for doing more contests!


----------



## bg92

In.


----------



## Metalbeard

In. Thanks admin.


----------



## Insane569

Contrabootin to this thread. I wanna be in it. I always win. And even when I lose, I still win.


----------



## christian_piper

I'm selling off my rig (sadly) due to a cross country move, but am planning on buying an entirely new (upgraded) setup over the summer, and it would be amazing to put this towards that! Thanks for the chance!

(Also, 10)


----------



## SanguineDrone

Is this legit? If so I'm in, the answer is 10.


----------



## navit

I am in!!


----------



## diggiddi

Yess


----------



## kalvin37

Interesting game. Congrats for the 10 year anniversary!


----------



## Quesoblanco

Im down!


----------



## lolllll117

Thank you for hosting this awesome contest Admin!

Here's my entry for today


----------



## Kinaesthetic

In for the win (today)!


----------



## chargerz919

4/1/14 Entry!

I'll try anything to help out with a video card upgrade.


----------



## SyveRson

In 10 Thanks!


----------



## 100cotton

In in in!


----------



## Xinoxide

Ill hop in on this!

This will help pay for shipping of all the freebies I plan on doing to clear out my junk.


----------



## Yahar

in please


----------



## Kaldari

in


----------



## kyfire

Here's hopin'


----------



## shadowguy

in, thanks


----------



## GuilT1

In for the monies!!


----------



## skruffs01

In for today









Thx Admin!


----------



## xCloudyHorizon

Count me in.


----------



## V1ct1m1z3r

Wooo!!! 30 days in April with $100 Canadian to a winner each day??! If I carry the one... that's like... a ton of dollars!?!

Thanks for the opportunity.









*And the answer is 10.*


----------



## Syryll

In!


----------



## LordOfTots

In


----------



## BusterOddo

In please! Thanks


----------



## mcg75

Ok, twist my rubber arm with free $$$.

Count me in.

And the answer is indeed 10.


----------



## Mr.Scott

In for day 1.


----------



## DizZz

In!


----------



## noxon

In


----------



## dealio

in for the Benjamin


----------



## nickcnse

In please! Thank you guys!


----------



## DaveLT

In! thanks admin.


----------



## Faster_is_better

In for day Uno


----------



## AgentHydra

Cool


----------



## NostraD

In please and thank you!


----------



## SeekerZA

In


----------



## Xylene

I'm in.


----------



## PsikyoJebus

I'm for sure in!


----------



## Bal3Wolf

thanks admin im in and i have been here for nearly 8 years myself lol been thru all the ups and downs of the site.


----------



## Tillmander

Sweet I'm in


----------



## NuclearCrap

Day 1, in.


----------



## DiaSin

I'm in!


----------



## bambino167

Hello am in


----------



## Roaches

I'm down for this


----------



## Sand3853

This sounds awesome... Good luck everyone


----------



## Firehawk

In for day 1.

Answer = 10


----------



## LarsL

I can always use money to increase my Folding & Boinc rigs








Thanks OCN


----------



## 00klesk00

In for day one.


----------



## flash2021

IN!!


----------



## yanks8981

Day one in!


----------



## Lemondrips

Hazah for day one thanks admin.


----------



## kishagi

sounds awesome. subbed!


----------



## Mercyflush64

Can I be paid in cookies?


----------



## pe4nut666

in please


----------



## HardwareDecoder

in


----------



## NFSxperts

Whoo Hoo! Thank you and IN please


----------



## MrLinky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckieHo*
> 
> Surprised there's no BitCoin option!


This. I'd take $100 in BTC or LTC over fiat any day of the week. Also; in!


----------



## Skitzo_Zac

This is too easy, but I suppose the odds for each user are going to be pretty low.

In anyway...


----------



## jeffro37

I'm in. Thanks for the chance Admin.


----------



## RussianJ

In for more massive OCN wins!


----------



## Ultra-m-a-n

IN









thank you admin!


----------



## giltyler

In the game here


----------



## HowHardCanItBe

in


----------



## jellybeans69

In!


----------



## Mr.N00bLaR

In


----------



## carmas

Congrats on the 10th anniversary. By the way, I'm in (answer is 10)


----------



## $ilent

In please!

The answer is 10


----------



## mksteez

yay in!


----------



## XAslanX

post


----------



## Wiz766

Well I am here and my body is ready! FTW


----------



## epidemic

Posted.


----------



## animal0307

In for Day 1


----------



## moksh4u2

im in


----------



## lemans81

In.


----------



## itzhoovEr

Awesome and in.


----------



## huzzug

In it to win it


----------



## alancsalt

Oh in...10, but don't know if it applies or who'd ask here in Australia anyway...


----------



## pioneerisloud

Count me in today. My birthday is this month.


----------



## failwheeldrive

In! Thanks for another excellent contest Admin. Good luck everyone!


----------



## DarkConfidant

In. Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Blackhawk4

In


----------



## Trys0meM0re

Awesome ! in please


----------



## fragamemnon

Haha, that's fantastic!
Thanks for all your hard work, admin and staff!

In and good luck to everyone.

P.S. There should be a contest about a book with OCN's story! Even soft covers will do.


----------



## Cyclops

How generous of you. Who would say no to free money? I'm in!


----------



## AtomTM

Regardless of my number of post, I'm in!














Thanks a lot for this admin, you rock!









Good luck to all participants,
- H$N


----------



## dzyvette

I am in! Ty!


----------



## Bl00dyMurd3r

All right! In for Day 1, thanks Admin!


----------



## solar0987

In! Awesome giveaway


----------



## BradleyKZN

Im in, thanks admin!


----------



## Hukkel

Another day, another chance w00t!


----------



## svenge

Thanks!


----------



## mr soft

OCN just keeps getting better , in, and thanks.


----------



## Ghost12

In ftw. Thanks


----------



## mdatmo

Count me in.
Thanks admin!


----------



## flv1333

Overclock is 10 Years old? Awesome and congrats!!! Count me in!


----------



## The.Crusher

I'm in.







Thanks.


----------



## uaedroid

Hello and Thanks OCN!


----------



## NuclearCrap

Day 2, in.


----------



## Tagkaman

Thanks for the generosity. Happy tenth birthday. Day 1 entry


----------



## 6mmruledlines

In!


----------



## JAM3S121

hope i win


----------



## Eddie Smurphy

In for some funds to fill my new SMA8 with goodies


----------



## daguardian

In for this, thanks OCN!


----------



## Kokin

In please!


----------



## altsanity

I'm in please


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Alright, so it's now 6 AM EST, so this is my second day entry.
Do we need to answer '10' again?


----------



## marc0053

in


----------



## Shurtugal

Definitely in!


----------



## Darkcyde

April 2nd in.


----------



## DiaSin

In for the 2nd.


----------



## mkclan

D1 in!


----------



## Paradigm84

In for day 2.


----------



## Molten

in!


----------



## lusal

Porkins, standing by.


----------



## kennumen

In for the win.

Just in case: 10.


----------



## DizZz

In day 2!


----------



## Im Batman

In please


----------



## kcuestag

In for Day 1, or 2 if the first one has passed already.


----------



## InsideJob

Wow, thanks Admin. In for today.


----------



## Ridingmac

Day 2 answer 10

Peanut muffin with extra gluten

Sent by me


----------



## LordOfTots

In again


----------



## SanguineDrone

Does this count as day 2? Answer is 10!


----------



## beatfried

Post 1 is ~15h old... so in for day 1


----------



## staccker

In for day 1. Odds seem way better then the public lottery.


----------



## aznpersuazn

In for day 2. 4-2-14


----------



## Carniflex

Yay. I think I qualify!


----------



## MightEMatt

In for the second day whatever day this is.


----------



## discipline

thx admin! In #1! 4/2/2014


----------



## materi

damn his is great =D im in 02.04.14


----------



## mcg75

Day 2. Count me in.


----------



## shadowguy

in for day 2


----------



## famous1994

In for day 2


----------



## rootzreggae

I am also in


----------



## ChompyChob

I am in too, for the glory of Money


----------



## 00klesk00

In for day two.


----------



## OcN13

day 2 in


----------



## newbrevolution

In and the answer is fiddlesticks


----------



## Valor958

In for the win! Baby needs a new pair of shoes!... really... shoe glue only does so much







lol


----------



## pe4nut666

still in


----------



## cyanmcleod

well who wouldnt want in on this


----------



## jeffro37

In for day 2. Thanks Admin


----------



## dealio

day 2


----------



## z0so

Found this on Day2. In! Thanks admin!


----------



## Dnic41

My post for day 2.


----------



## Xtreme21

Reporting in for Day 2!


----------



## tompsonn

Ho crap.
In!

Can I get a Hoodie to go with this?!


----------



## Weshhh

In for day 2(could use some more ram)


----------



## dman811

IN!


----------



## ObscureParadox

In for the second day! Cheers for the competition


----------



## Nw0rb

In fo day 2


----------



## KBOMB

In for the 2nd day as well!


----------



## BusterOddo

Reporting in for day 2


----------



## CravinR1

In !


----------



## BulletSponge

In for day 2! Answer is 10.


----------



## Tillmander

In for day 2. (Answer is 10)


----------



## fuloran1

In please! Answer is 10


----------



## Extreme Newbie

Please count me in....(Answer is 10)


----------



## 21276

All kinds of in! (Day 2 and answer is 10)


----------



## Valgaur

in with the number 10!


----------



## jason387

In!
2 x 5 x 2 / 2 = ?
(20/2=10)
Answer is 10.


----------



## PolyMorphist

In for today's one!


----------



## ZealotKi11er

In for Day 2: Answer is 10.


----------



## admin

Still a few more hours left to get in for Day 1! Don't worry if you are submitting Day 2 already - there is a bit of a grace period


----------



## Killhouse

The answer is 10.

In.


----------



## mott555

I'm in, though I'm not sure if it's Day 1 or Day 2? It's April 2 here...


----------



## ledzepp3

Why herro free monies.


----------



## Laylow

In for whatever day this is LOL


----------



## Erick Silver

Wow!!! Nice giveaway! Count me in!

*Note* My birthday is also in April, hint hint OCN


----------



## JambonJovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> Don't worry if you are submitting Day 2 already - there is a bit of a grace period


Good to know Chief... In. 02 April.

Would be nice to finally get a GTX 760


----------



## CasanovaFly

In! 10!


----------



## cjp4eva

./showmethemoney


----------



## Racersnare21

Day 2 feels like a winner


----------



## pandatoucher

free money. do want.


----------



## chargerz919

4/2/14 Entry!

Another day, another chance at getting a new video card!


----------



## francisw19

In for April 2! The answer is 10.


----------



## pcoutu17

Thanks for the opportunity! Answer is 10 just in case.


----------



## shelter

In for whatever day this is


----------



## WiSK

10. Oh hi


----------



## -iceblade^

I'd like to enter for Day 1, please, and thank you!


----------



## krisz9

In for day2!
Thank you!


----------



## uaedroid

Day 2


----------



## vaeron

In for day 2! Thanks OCN!


----------



## Fulvin

In


----------



## bobsaget

in for day 2


----------



## Jaguarbamf

In for day 2 please!


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

I like free stuff. Also the answer is 10, which is quite appropriate.


----------



## .theMetal

In







you guys rock.


----------



## mrawesome421

In for day 2!


----------



## PhilWrir

Oh man I dont have time to enter every day, but lets see how today goes!


----------



## robotninja

In for this, too bad I missed day 1.


----------



## .:hybrid:.

In for Day 2!


----------



## FastMHz

Day 2!


----------



## MattGordon

in for the 2nd day!









Happy anniversary, OCN


----------



## Slider46

In for 4/2/14


----------



## kyfire

2nd day....2nd try


----------



## Kuivamaa

In, had no idea that some countries require "skill questions" personally.


----------



## beers

In please.


----------



## Hammerdin

in


----------



## muels7

In for Day 2! Missed this thread yesterday


----------



## Millillion

In for today. Thanks for the amazing giveaways Admin!


----------



## royalkilla408

In for Day 2. Thanks!!!


----------



## Wakalakaz

Oh hai, count me in. Prolly would get a new case with the 100 if i win it. fingers crossed


----------



## Gilles3000

In for day 2!


----------



## lanofsong

IN


----------



## ronal

I'm in.


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Let's do this!


----------



## salamachaa

In please


----------



## EVILNOK

in for day #2.


----------



## dhenzjhen

I'm in, thanks!


----------



## intelfan

The answer is 10.

In for day 2 please.







Thanks.


----------



## Jj333 33

In for day 2. Thanks!


----------



## Jenova69

In


----------



## Aximous

In, thanks Admin, happy anniversary everyone!


----------



## Rickles

in


----------



## JackLangstone

I'm in


----------



## Scott1541

In for the second day


----------



## Yahar

in, 2nd day


----------



## Recr3ational

In for them days 2.


----------



## jbobb

Missed day 1, so in for day 2.


----------



## nepas

did you say free money?

I am in.


----------



## Aparition

In! How fun.


----------



## SeekerZA

In


----------



## regles

I'm in.


----------



## Dangur

Me is in! Thanks


----------



## PMan007

In. It's a good idea. Thanks


----------



## Razzle Dazzle

Yay in for today









And it just so happens that April is my birthday month


----------



## topdog

In please, thank you admin


----------



## staryoshi

I'm in for a spin! :3


----------



## t00sl0w

wut wut


----------



## twerk

In for day 2!


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

In for the 2nd


----------



## Carbon00ace

In for 4/2! Three over the minimum.


----------



## Desolator2B

Posting!


----------



## legoman786

4/2


----------



## nickcnse

In for day 2!


----------



## dranas

In! 4/2


----------



## Blubird

In for Apr. 2.


----------



## Ultra-m-a-n

In for April 2!


----------



## Da1Nonly

In for april 2nd, 2014, the 10th year of existance of the greatest tech site on the planet.


----------



## Slink3Slyde

In for 2nd April


----------



## ghostrider85

In!


----------



## mayford5

Hey I'm in. Why not.


----------



## Wihglah

Day 2 here we come

***must think of something original to say***


----------



## Alatar

Don't know if day 1 is still going or if we're doing day 2 already.

But i'm fine with either one







In!


----------



## iwalkwithedead

Day 2 let's go!

"You may need to metaphorically make a deal with the devil. By 'devil' I mean robot devil and by 'metaphorically' I mean get your coat." -Bender


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Don't know if day 1 is still going or if we're doing day 2 already.
> 
> But i'm fine with either one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In!


I'm in as well.
Not sure if day 2 either. It's not been 24hours, but it is April 2nd lol.


----------



## Roaches

In for day 2!


----------



## MGX1016

I'm in it to win it


----------



## mylilpony

is it still 10?


----------



## Cavey00

In for 4/2! Is the answer still 10? This new fangled math these kids are into nowadays...


----------



## Bonz(TM)

Oh me me me! I love you admin.


----------



## Artur

I'm in!
OCN rules


----------



## Ukkooh

In for day 2!


----------



## H3||scr3am

In for day 2, thanks again Admin!


----------



## Ali Man

Lets do this, in for day 2.


----------



## RedCloudFuneral

in April 2


----------



## Coopa

In like flin! For 4/2!


----------



## germslopz

Aww man i missed day one, its ok, im in for day two!! Thanks for the chance.


----------



## Crooksy

Missed day one but I'm in for 2!


----------



## agussio

Wow, this is cool.. thank you.


----------



## GuilT1

In for day 2?


----------



## diggiddi

Once again


----------



## Locool676

In+ bookmarked


----------



## Leech

You can count me in! Thanks, admin!


----------



## stl drifter

In for day 2


----------



## waslakhani

I'm in. For day 2


----------



## StaticFX

wow... I just hear about this on day 2 and its 33 pages in!! LOL Count me in!


----------



## skupples

In for the WIN!


----------



## suitaroh

I'm in







Thanks for the great contest.


----------



## JRuxGaming

I am in, sir. Thank you for all your hard work.


----------



## nazarein

in for today (4/2)


----------



## tpi2007

Increasing the chances to win.


----------



## Mercyflush64

Can I donate to a school if I win?


----------



## admin

Day 1 winner coming shortly!


----------



## criminal

In please!


----------



## Interpolation

Congrats in advance to whomever won on day 1. Count me in for day 2!


----------



## Ascii Aficionado

In for day 2.


----------



## blazed_1

In for day 2


----------



## FtW 420

In for day 2!

Answer is 10, didn't notice yesterday if it was supposed to be included in the post & didn't post it, but others are so I'll go along


----------



## ipv89

In please


----------



## The.Crusher

Day 2, here I come.


----------



## mamoore9

Day 2 here, 10


----------



## Karasu

In it~ (4/2)


----------



## Dortheleus

Well I'm in for day two


----------



## BeefCurtins

in


----------



## HowHardCanItBe

In for day 2 too


----------



## admin

Congrats @mdatmo! You are the April 1st winner


----------



## Zarthux

I am in for Day 2! Thanks!

Congrats to mdatmo for Day 1!


----------



## IRO-Bot

So do you only count once per person per day? Or is it based on posts per day? It doesn't say, either way, this is great.


----------



## Metalbeard

In for 4/2.


----------



## admin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IRO-Bot*
> 
> So do you only count once per person per day? Or is it based on posts per day? It doesn't say, either way, this is great.


Only one entry per day. More than one does not help you any.


----------



## IRO-Bot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> Only one entry per day. More than one does not help you any.


ok, figured, because that would get out of hand, lol. Also it doesn't say what country. But um 10.


----------



## Xaero252

In for 4/2


----------



## agenttwisted

in for day 2 4/2


----------



## admin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IRO-Bot*
> 
> ok, figured, because that would get out of hand, lol. Also it doesn't say what country. But um 10.


There are many countries/states/territories/provinces unfortunately.


----------



## doomlord52

In for day 2.


----------



## Sped

In for day 2.


----------



## rocstar96

In for day 2.


----------



## HPE1000

In for day 2

Congrats mdatmo!


----------



## CallAMedic4U

In for the goodies


----------



## -iceblade^

I'd like to enter for Day 2, please. Thanks!


----------



## DuckieHo

In Again!


----------



## Schmuckley

Clopper Folding people?








10


----------



## TimeToKill

In for this


----------



## kcuestag

In for Day 2!


----------



## kevinf

What does 2 x 5 x 2 / 2 = 10

Yay! In for day 2, thanks.


----------



## MarlowXim

In for Day 2.

STQ: 10


----------



## soundx98

In again


----------



## theturbofd

In !


----------



## Loosenut

as always, I'm in


----------



## ADHDadditiv

In 4 today, april 2nd!

2 x 5 x 2 / 2 = 10


----------



## PR-Imagery

2


----------



## Snowmen

Hi, I'm in









Edit: Forgot to answer the question: 10


----------



## Jeffinslaw

In for April 2nd.

Jeffinslaw


----------



## AddictedGamer93

In for April 2nd.


----------



## Kaldari

in


----------



## Wheezo

In for day 2. Thank you.


----------



## Krulani

I'm IN! I only discovered OCN this year, but I think i've logged in every day since i did







Keep up the great work managing an organized site with a positive, helpful atmosphere!


----------



## Wildcard36qs

Awesome contest! Thanks OCN! Definitely in.


----------



## badtaylorx

ooooooooo....

a post a day keeps the brokeness away???


----------



## Xylene

I'm in for 4/2.


----------



## LarsL

Day 2 bring it on


----------



## Mr.Scott

In. Day 2.


----------



## SyveRson

In like Finn, day 2.


----------



## acanom

in for day 2 ahoi


----------



## bg92

In for day 2.


----------



## szeged

day 2 here we go.


----------



## cam51037

In for April second!


----------



## Sand3853

In for April 2


----------



## Panther Al

In for day two ....


----------



## Ultracarpet

In :>


----------



## zemco999

This is awesome


----------



## bambino167

am in and thank you


----------



## Dangur

In for day 2.


----------



## morbid_bean

Woooo in for day 2!


----------



## admin

Good luck to everyone


----------



## Epipo

In please


----------



## christian_piper

Thanks!

And in for day 2.


----------



## Star Forge

In for Day 2.

Or erm...

Day Z....

Yeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhh!


----------



## skupples

Admin has posted more in this thread today than in the last 6 months combined!


----------



## mAs81

I'm in too,thanks Admin..Go lucky day 2








(and the answer to 2 x 5 x 2 / 2 is 10)


----------



## admin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Admin has posted more in this thread today than in the last 6 months combined!


No way! I was very active just a few months back. In January, I had a vicious inner ear infection that took me out for almost a month. Since then, I have been around a lot - just behind the scenes. I am on the site daily though


----------



## CarFreak302

In! (4/2)


----------



## navit

in for day 2


----------



## nagle3092

In


----------



## Agent_kenshin

in


----------



## KarmaKiller

In for day 2.. Thanks Admin!


----------



## BWAS1000

Fine by me. Day 2 it is. Free stuff inbound. Maybe not but whatever, its worth a shot.


----------



## n1helix

Definitely in!


----------



## Leech

In for day 2!


----------



## Kamakazi

And I've been a member for almost 8 years!

To another 10!


----------



## d3vour3r

In please









2 x 5 x 2 / 2 = 10


----------



## Firehawk

In for day 2

Answer is still 10


----------



## xNovax

In for day 2.


----------



## pac08

I'm in! Great contest


----------



## zooterboy

In there like swimwear.


----------



## V1ct1m1z3r

In it to win it....Day 2.


----------



## Tnt6200

In!

10!


----------



## Mumbles37

Oooo, in! Nice to have Admin back, as well.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

So Admin is determining the day by looking at how old his first post was.
If so, I was way early on my day 2, so I'll formally enter day two with this.


----------



## y2kcamaross

In! This is awesome


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

I'm So IN !!


----------



## OverK1LL

In! Congrats on the 10 years admin!


----------



## Superplush

Gawd I hate timezone ! Urmm I guess I'm in for day 2? I hope


----------



## Valgaur

In for numba 2!


----------



## yuyuik

In! and thanks for the opportunity


----------



## mksteez

anotha day, anotha dolla


----------



## vertical2

I'm all in...


----------



## MrLinky

Day two: our young hero submits his "in". He is cautiously optimistic.


----------



## cyanmcleod

Why not


----------



## revamper

in


----------



## exodus1500

10 more years please.


----------



## lemans81

in for day 2


----------



## ixsis

In for April 2nd


----------



## PROBN4LYFE

in


----------



## lolllll117

here's my Day 2 entry


----------



## Vrait

I'm in.


----------



## 100cotton

In for 2nd.


----------



## phazer11

Day two submission.


----------



## yanks8981

In!


----------



## ZephyrBit

day 2


----------



## mav2000

In for the day


----------



## Starbomba

Totally in


----------



## Net Prowler

glad i saw this! in


----------



## pcoutu17

Day 2 entry!


----------



## Dgeorge1617

Woot! Sounds good to me!! thanks


----------



## candy_van

How did I miss day one?! Lol IN!


----------



## Cyclops

In for today







.


----------



## pioneerisloud

Count me in today. My birthday is this month. Day 2


----------



## tompsonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*
> 
> Count me in today. My birthday is this month. Day 2


Mine too


----------



## Wiz766

ANother day!


----------



## mark3510

"Overclock.net 10 Year Anniversary Contest"

*Day 2:*

I'm lucky those "things" haven't noticed me yet...good it just means I get to live another day. My supply is running low but I cannot leave this place yet. There are a lot of them now compared to yesterday...makes me wonder whats causing them to...huh? whats that?!?


----------



## Lefik

Day 2

Thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## staryoshi

Day Three: The Reckoning.

I love all of you guys - except for the ones I don't


----------



## animal0307

In on Day 3.


----------



## Caldeio

Thank you


----------



## uaedroid

Day 3


----------



## Xinoxide

I missed day 2, But I am glad there are more days in the month.

In Day 3.


----------



## Ali Man

Day 3 baby!


----------



## KyadCK

In for the 3rd.

Thanks Admin for the contests, as always.


----------



## Kokin

Clocking in for #2 (at least here in PST







).


----------



## EVILNOK

In for day #3.


----------



## Blackhawk4

In #2


----------



## carmas

New day, new entry







. I'm in


----------



## Kanalplus

In for 3rd! (or 2nd)

Cheers

Answer: 10


----------



## BradleyKZN

In for day 3! (I think)


----------



## alancsalt

in, day 2 and 10 if needed...


----------



## AcEsSalvation

It's day two still according to Admin. I think he is going by the time of his first post in this thread.


----------



## SDMODNoob

In for day 2?


----------



## Eddie Smurphy

In for day #2, thanks


----------



## Papas

I'm in like Flynn


----------



## nismo_usaf

In


----------



## Stealth Pyros

In


----------



## Bl00dyMurd3r

In for Day 3! (Or 2, what time zone are we going by?







)


----------



## failwheeldrive

In!


----------



## beatfried

In for day 2!


----------



## 3m3k

in please


----------



## XAslanX

Post 2


----------



## xlastshotx

I'm in


----------



## Killhouse

Post 2.

The answer is 10.


----------



## boogschd

IN please!


----------



## Wihglah

Are we still on day 2 or is this day 3 yet?


----------



## daguardian

Another day, another post


----------



## driftingforlife

In for day 2


----------



## flv1333

In for this one!


----------



## noxon




----------



## mr soft

in for day 3









10


----------



## Atomfix

In for this









10


----------



## Tagkaman

Second entry


----------



## Sean Webster

Oh sweet, count me in?


----------



## navynuke499

in for the first time


----------



## fragamemnon

2/30


----------



## GerBem

Awesome, count me in


----------



## Panzerfury

In


----------



## Tatakai All

In for day 2







.


----------



## lanofsong

IN.


----------



## materi

in again =D


----------



## RagingPwner




----------



## dranas

IN for 4/3


----------



## superericla

In.


----------



## Hammerdin

4/3


----------



## WiSK

Is it tomorrow yet?









10.


----------



## PolyMorphist

I'm in, thanks!


----------



## kennumen

in for day 3.

still 10 btw.


----------



## Antykain

In!

And 'grats on the 10 Year Anniversary!


----------



## ixsis

In for day 3


----------



## b.walker36

Good stuff guys, Cheers.


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Why not?







I'm in!


----------



## lordhinton

In again


----------



## ObscureParadox

in it to win it.


----------



## bobsaget

in for day 3


----------



## Alatar

And again, in!


----------



## Desolator2B

In for day 3


----------



## mav2000

In for day 3


----------



## Tillmander

In for day 3


----------



## topdog

In for the 2nd


----------



## Melosaiyan

I'm in! Awesome contest!


----------



## cyanmcleod

Another day


----------



## steadly2004

This is awesome

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## B!0HaZard

In!


----------



## Starbomba

Annnd, day 3!


----------



## staccker

in for day 3


----------



## GuilT1

In for day 3.


----------



## LordOfTots

In for day 3


----------



## Wildcard36qs

Day 3 could be my lucky day


----------



## Dortheleus

Day 3, will it be mine??


----------



## lusal

Awwww Yisss! Day 3!


----------



## moksh4u2

im in, again


----------



## Fulvin

In for the 3rd


----------



## BakerMan1971

`Just spotted this because I am rubbish at browsing lately
in for day 3, thank you for a great contest


----------



## Lukegrimbley

Worth a shot, count me in


----------



## mrawesome421

In for day 3!


----------



## 00klesk00

In for day three.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

In for day 2/3! Somehow I totally missed this thread, but it's an awesome giveaway!


----------



## Lord Xeb

in


----------



## aznpersuazn

In for day 3, 04-03-14


----------



## goodtobeking

Wow cant believe I didnt enter in this earlier. In to win


----------



## y2kcamaross

In for day 3!


----------



## Sainesk

Another very cool contest, thanks Admin.


----------



## pe4nut666

in


----------



## blupupher

why not. already lost 2 chances, lets hope for the best..
Thanks OCN!


----------



## StaticFX

April 3rd.. 2014....im in

Good morning Overclock.net... i cant find my glasses! lol


----------



## Paradigm84

In for day 3.


----------



## rootzreggae

second day, in


----------



## Wabbit16

In for the win


----------



## Nw0rb

In 4 da win #2


----------



## dealio

#3


----------



## Dnic41

In for day 3.


----------



## skupples

B I N G O. B I N G O. B I N G O, And skupples was his nameeeooo


----------



## Razorwind009

Sweet count me in.


----------



## twerk

In for day 3!


----------



## adamski07

I'm in!


----------



## Millillion

In for day 2!


----------



## CravinR1

In for 4/3


----------



## mk16

im in for day 3


----------



## skyravr

In for day 3 !!!!!!


----------



## Slider46

In for 4/3


----------



## muels7

In for day 3!!


----------



## mchief014

Sweet opportunity!


----------



## InsideJob

Have a good day everyone!


----------



## Valor958

In for another wonderful day!


----------



## KBOMB

Sure day 3 too! Why not!? Innnn


----------



## cam51037

In for April 3rd!


----------



## Kinaesthetic

In to win for day 3!


----------



## shelter

In again!


----------



## nepas

In again.


----------



## Carbon00ace

In for 4/3


----------



## mott555

I'm in for the 3rd.


----------



## Donkey1514

In


----------



## newbrevolution

In and the answer is crappie flop


----------



## iwalkwithedead

In for day 3 please!


----------



## Vrait

In day three


----------



## fleetfeather

Number 3


----------



## BulletSponge

In for day 3, answer is 10.


----------



## Davayy

In - why not!?


----------



## luciddreamer124

Day 3 baby


----------



## GermanyChris

I'm in

10

Sent from my HTC One mini using Tapatalk


----------



## Strychnine69

STRYCHNINE IS IN. Yeah boy


----------



## fuloran1

In again!


----------



## chargerz919

4/3/14 Entry!


----------



## yanks8981

Entry for 04.03!


----------



## dman811

In for day 3!


----------



## JambonJovi

03 April

Triple trouble!


----------



## Mercyflush64

Cab I donate my winnings to kim kardashian so she can buy half a brain?


----------



## BradleyW

Day 3.


----------



## Scott1541

In for the 3rd day


----------



## DizZz

In for day 03!


----------



## Angrybutcher

Missed a couple days but let's see how this goes. To another 10 years for OCN


----------



## francisw19

In for Day 3! The answer is 10.


----------



## Valgaur

Third try is the charm!







In!


----------



## famous1994

In for day 3!


----------



## Gilles3000

In for day 3!


----------



## ClickJacker

Count me in


----------



## ZephyrBit

D3


----------



## JoeChamberlain

In!


----------



## Jj333 33

In for day 3!


----------



## .theMetal

In again.


----------



## Jenova69

In


----------



## Midgethulk

I am in for day 3!


----------



## vertical2

In for 3rd day


----------



## eternal7trance

In for day number 3


----------



## Da1Nonly

april 3rd Im in. Now at $300 I am half way to my new gpu.


----------



## Sadmoto

In!
day 3

I guess i missed day 2 haha


----------



## robotninja

In for day 3!


----------



## BWAS1000

Name in the pot for day 3.


----------



## Lutfij

I'm in


----------



## Jhill27

In!


----------



## bfromcolo

In for day 3


----------



## Vagrant Storm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vagrant Storm*
> 
> This will be a long thread.
> 
> Hey RNG...If I win I will give $25 to the posters above and below my post


Trying again.


----------



## Star Forge

Answer is still bloody 10!


----------



## Kimir

In








edit, yeah the math is 10, obviously.


----------



## dudesquirrel

Do I smell a new ssd in my future? I'm in


----------



## Krulani

in for day 3, trying to land next to VagrantStorm

EDIT: lol, not even close.


----------



## bavarianblessed

In


----------



## jason793

Count me in. Also the magic number is 10.


----------



## BinaryDemon

10.

Now send me some monies!


----------



## LarsL

In for day 3


----------



## nazarein

entry for 4/3


----------



## MarlowXim

Day 3

STQ:10


----------



## Yahar

in, 3rd day


----------



## legoman786

In for 4/3


----------



## ADHDadditiv

In 4 Day 3


----------



## Aparition

in for day 3


----------



## Ridingmac

A10 d3

Sent by me


----------



## BusterOddo

In for day 3.


----------



## Razzle Dazzle

Day 3 please be good to me!

In hehe


----------



## Sand3853

In for day 3 (4/3/14)


----------



## soundx98

In for Day 3


----------



## mcg75

Count me in day 3!


----------



## TheReciever

In! Day3?


----------



## mksteez

day 3 whooo


----------



## Faster_is_better

Day 3 entry


----------



## candy_van

Day 3 for me.


----------



## nickcnse

Day 3 for me as well.


----------



## Dragoon

Day 3, count me in.


----------



## Kuivamaa

in for 3


----------



## t00sl0w

day 3!


----------



## Mercyflush64

I will use my winnings for the purpose of evil! Mwahahahahaha!!!!!!!


----------



## Redwoodz

Day 3! Need some new hardware to bench!


----------



## Quadricwan

Day 3, and feeling lucky!

Oh, and answer is 10.


----------



## mAs81

In again!!(day 2?day3?/there should be a better way to tell!)The answer is still 10..


----------



## Jolly Roger

in


----------



## PolyMorphist

Day3, good sir. I'm iN!


----------



## admin

Good luck all! We will have a winner for April 2nd selected in a few hours from now!


----------



## Xinoxide

post 3.


----------



## intelfan

In for day 3!


----------



## Skye12977

I am in for day 3


----------



## Roaches

Congrats to first winner, In for day 3


----------



## pioneerisloud

Day 3.


----------



## TopicClocker

In


----------



## Penryn

Well shiver me timbers!


----------



## Recr3ational

In for day 3. GZ to the first winner.


----------



## HowHardCanItBe

day 3 entry


----------



## BeefCurtins

in


----------



## H3||scr3am

in for day 3, thanks again Admin!


----------



## ssgtnubb

In!


----------



## gablain

iN !


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

In for day 3


----------



## ZHoob2004

In for today


----------



## Philly27

Nice! A little late to the party lol


----------



## SanguineDrone

In for the third thx.
Answer is 10.


----------



## -SE7EN-

in for day3


----------



## OcN13

in day 3


----------



## Ukkooh

In for day 3!


----------



## Gualichu04

in for 3rd day.


----------



## vaeron

In for day 3!!


----------



## SinX7

In! Thank you!


----------



## skruffs01

In


----------



## Racersnare21

Day 3 looks like a winner to me


----------



## Wiz766

Day 3 for me!! WOot woot lets get it going.


----------



## diggiddi

Day 3


----------



## jagz

In. I <3 OCN!


----------



## blazed_1

In for day 3.


----------



## iCrap

In please!


----------



## Rickles

in again.


----------



## Gav777

In


----------



## Wakalakaz

Ante up.


----------



## mastertrixter

In for today. Happy 10th OCN


----------



## rocstar96

In for day 3.


----------



## Laylow

In again.


----------



## Kaldari

in D3


----------



## Artur

In for day two! Thanks for the wonderful opportunity


----------



## Sean Webster

in again?


----------



## mayford5

Day Twooooooooo!!!!


----------



## Ultra-m-a-n

Day number three, please pick me


----------



## 06yfz450ridr

I could use a new radiator haha I'm in


----------



## agussio

woohoo...

day three for me


----------



## damric

Free money?


----------



## Lefik

Day 3


----------



## DiaSin

In for day 3!


----------



## mayford5

Oops day three!!!!!!


----------



## admin

April 2nd winner = @tpi2007! Congrats!


----------



## Rookie1337

You know what they call 100 loonies? 90bucks. I'll take that. In for day 3!!!


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Posting for entry to day 3 drawing.


----------



## kyfire

Here goes day 3's try


----------



## Azefore

Welp count me in on this, thanks OCN


----------



## Mr.Scott

day 3 in.


----------



## Mikecdm

April 3rd In


----------



## theyoungone10

I could use a $100 dollars. Answer is 10.


----------



## Metalbeard

4/3 entry.


----------



## kcuestag

In for Day 3!


----------



## SeekerZA

In for day 3


----------



## admin

Update: there will be an additional draw at the end for anyone who did not win!

On May 1, everyone who entered, and did not win, will have a chance at winning one of four $250 cash prizes through PayPal


----------



## bg92

In for day 3


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> Update: there will be an additional draw at the end for anyone who did not win!
> 
> On May 1, everyone who entered, and did not win, will have a chance at winning one of four $250 cash prizes through PayPal


That's very generous of you admin, thank you and since I am sure we all appreciate it


----------



## mocboy123

Awesome contest! I'm in for sure. Thanks for putting this on.


----------



## HPE1000

In for day 3


----------



## Vonkeonig

In for day 3


----------



## CarFreak302

In! (4/3)


----------



## lolllll117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> Update: there will be an additional draw at the end for anyone who did not win!
> 
> On May 1, everyone who entered, and did not win, will have a chance at winning one of four $250 cash prizes through PayPal



















Here's entry #3 for me


----------



## Wheezo

Day 3 entry, thanks OCN.


----------



## 98uk

In for the win!


----------



## beatfried

in for day 3


----------



## McMogg

iiiiiiiiiiiin


----------



## pcoutu17

Day 3 post


----------



## kevinf

woot! Day 3


----------



## Alatar

Time for day 3

In!


----------



## Epipo

in for day 3


----------



## SyveRson

In for the 3rd day.


----------



## mikeyzelda

Raining very hard here, power went out







, entering contest from computer running on UPS


----------



## Jeffinslaw

In for April 3rd!

Jeffinslaw


----------



## zemco999

Does America math? 10


----------



## admin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeyzelda*
> 
> Raining very hard here, power went out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , entering contest from computer running on UPS


Now that is dedication! I hope your power comes back on soon!


----------



## Slink3Slyde

IN for April 3, answer is 10 if required


----------



## kzinti1

In for 4/3/14.


----------



## Locool676

In for day 3


----------



## parsec

Thanks for the great contest!

Happy Ten to OCN!


----------



## Deathclaw

in for day 3


----------



## -iceblade^

I'd like to enter for day 3, and thanks!


----------



## ZealotKi11er

In for Day 3.


----------



## Ascii Aficionado

In for day 3


----------



## Sparda09

im in for april 3rd. thanks!


----------



## reezin14

Count me in.


----------



## MrLinky

Oh so in


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Day 3 entry


----------



## Leech

In for the third!


----------



## z0so

3RD - IN


----------



## onestack

3 april and happy anniversary !


----------



## Zarthux

Entering in for the 3rd of April! Thanks!

Answer: 10


----------



## nova4005

In for day 3


----------



## Tnt6200

In again.


----------



## CallAMedic4U

In baby


----------



## raidmaxGuy

In for today


----------



## morbid_bean

In Again


----------



## harishgayatri

In for today

Sent from Asus FonePad 7


----------



## ArkGoLucky

Yay


----------



## PMan007

In.....again!


----------



## snoogins

Super in!


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Ni


----------



## 100cotton

In for 3rd.


----------



## blackhole2013

Im all IN


----------



## tom.slick

Count me in


----------



## Samurai707

in it


----------



## djsi38t

I am in on this one.


----------



## 6mmruledlines

in again!


----------



## PR-Imagery

3


----------



## Dgeorge1617

day three!!!!!


----------



## Loosenut

still in


----------



## chronicfx

in please


----------



## seward

in pls.


----------



## NostraD

In again


----------



## alancsalt

Day 3? Ten? A curse on time zones....


----------



## seraph84

in please.


----------



## ronal

Day 3! I'm in.


----------



## Net Prowler

day z... i mean three.


----------



## burksdb

3 n it


----------



## itzhoovEr

In


----------



## mxfreek09

Awesome, In on this for sure!


----------



## Panther Al

And three, three is the day in which I am in...


----------



## xD4rkFire

In for April 3! The answer to the question is 10.


----------



## V1ct1m1z3r

In it to win it! Day 3


----------



## Jedi Mind Trick

Definitely in even though I never win anything


----------



## Jaguarbamf

In for day 3 please!


----------



## jeffro37

In for day 3.


----------



## skupples

12:01AM. In for win again. Day four.


----------



## Caldeio

WOOT WOOT!


----------



## The Storm

Im in for the 3rd, thank you


----------



## JambonJovi

Day 4

Lucky post #777 I hope.


----------



## Nw0rb

#3 for me missed first day


----------



## shlunky

I know some people that would just sit star struck at that math problem, lol.

10

I am all about this contest, woot woot!!
§


----------



## vertical2

In for the 4th


----------



## Firehawk

In again.

Answer still 10.


----------



## xlastshotx

In for the 3rd


----------



## iwalkwithedead

Reporting for day 4!


----------



## GermanyChris

Day 4 here

Sent from my HTC One mini using Tapatalk


----------



## theonedub

I suppose this is my Third Day Entry? Thanks.


----------



## lemans81

4th day entrance? Its April 4th


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Why not... In Again.


----------



## Elyminator

in for this


----------



## carmas

In for the new day


----------



## SDMODNoob

In for day 3!


----------



## NuclearCrap

Day 3 (PST), in.


----------



## Wihglah

Well, it's day 4 where I am.


----------



## Weshhh

In for the day 3 i guess. otherwise day 4


----------



## Arakasi

In for 4 as its 1:50 am cst for me.


----------



## SgtMunky

10

In







April 4th


----------



## Ali Man

In for 3 or 4.....


----------



## roflcopter159

Count me in for day 3 or 4, however you divide it.


----------



## Tatakai All

In for April 3rd.


----------



## Tobiman

I'm going in.


----------



## sadeter

In for today. Thanks Admin!


----------



## marc0053

In


----------



## RagingPwner

In again


----------



## m_jones_

I'm in.


----------



## Hacksword

IN!







Thanks Admin!


----------



## phazer11

In for day 3.


----------



## robE

In! and the answer is 10!


----------



## 3m3k

in please


----------



## superericla

In again!


----------



## azanimefan

i'm in now.


----------



## BakerMan1971

its 04/04/14 and after 9am in this ere UK so I am in once again
loving this.


----------



## Eddie Smurphy

In for day number 3


----------



## WiSK

Wow this thread is really busy, never going to be able to keep up with all these posts









10!


----------



## Sped

In for another.


----------



## GerBem

And in again


----------



## Collins00

In for first time







such an awesome contest.


----------



## Im Batman

In please.


----------



## ladcrooks

good day sir/madam


----------



## The.Crusher

Again, thanks.


----------



## lordhinton

In again, again


----------



## Molten

in


----------



## Wiz766

Lets goo!


----------



## boot318

I want some of that OC.net money...... so I can overclock.


----------



## mAs81

In again...4/4/14


----------



## mark3510

Day 3:
I'm still in...


----------



## lanofsong

IN


----------



## Kokin

#3 In.


----------



## micul

im in


----------



## Carniflex

Another day another post


----------



## ixsis

In for day 4


----------



## benjamen50

1st In!


----------



## driftingforlife

Day 4 in


----------



## DiaSin

In for day 4.


----------



## Daredevil 720

In for day 4.


----------



## Kimir

In for day 4.


----------



## Panzerfury

In again


----------



## szeged

another day another in


----------



## Kaldari

4


----------



## davcc22

I'm in


----------



## Cyclops

In for another day.


----------



## fragamemnon

3/30

This is going to be tedious, isn't it?


----------



## kennumen

In 4 day 4.

Still 10 btw.


----------



## EVILNOK

In again.


----------



## ski-bum

Count me in for today.


----------



## Donkey1514

IN!


----------



## jason387

In again


----------



## bobsaget

in for d4


----------



## Tillmander

In again


----------



## Killhouse

In.

The answer is 10.


----------



## SnakeBiteScares

in


----------



## Maxxa

In please and thank you.


----------



## y2kcamaross

In again!


----------



## LordOfTots

In for day four


----------



## nepas

In again.!


----------



## 95329

In!


----------



## dman811

In for the 4th!


----------



## WhiteWulfe

In for day 4!


----------



## Davayy

In once more!


----------



## 00klesk00

In for day four.


----------



## z0so

Entry for the 4th please and thank you! OCN's da best!


----------



## pe4nut666

in again


----------



## Skye12977

In for day four!


----------



## Novakanedj

In for the 4th day


----------



## InsideJob

TGIF! Hope everyone has a great Friday


----------



## onestack

4th april entry here and once again gl to all and happy anniversary OCN and community!


----------



## staccker

in for day.


----------



## mayford5

Hey Mike, Mike, Mike. What Day Is It?

DAAAAAAY FOOUUUR!!!!!

In


----------



## Spacedinvader

I'll take a ticket, in!


----------



## Darkcyde

April 4th in.


----------



## ObscureParadox

I'll take 2 entries please


----------



## GuilT1

In for day 4.


----------



## newbrevolution

In and the answer is soup


----------



## nazarein

entry for 4/4


----------



## mr soft

Reporting for action , day 4.


----------



## Melosaiyan

Another day, another entry!


----------



## Cykososhull

In for day 4!


----------



## SanguineDrone

I think the answer to day 3's question is also 10.


----------



## Slider46

4/4 entry!


----------



## adamski07

Day 4!


----------



## OcN13

In for day 4


----------



## rootzreggae

third day


----------



## 21276

In for day 4!


----------



## $ilent

In for day 4!


----------



## Mopar63

Day 4 for the score!!!!


----------



## Alastair

In for day 4! PICK ME OH PICK ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOL


----------



## DizZz

Day 04!


----------



## -X3-

In for day 4.


----------



## soundx98

In for Day 4


----------



## navynuke499

in for #2


----------



## fuloran1

4/4 entry!


----------



## mcg75

In for day 4!


----------



## Wakalakaz

In again. Good luck to all.


----------



## yanks8981

In for 4.4


----------



## Dnic41

In for 4/4.


----------



## Dortheleus

Here's for day 4. Sorry gang but I want this one, so don't be mad if I don't wish you all luck.


----------



## muels7

In for day 4! Have the winners for days 1-3 been selected already? I tried to find it in the thread but didn't find it.


----------



## shelter

In for today.


----------



## 98uk

Day four.

In for the draw.


----------



## mxfreek09

In again!


----------



## .theMetal

In


----------



## MattGordon

in for today.


----------



## Starbomba

In 4 the win!


----------



## fleetfeather

in for 4


----------



## StaticFX

its April 4th... one day closer to my Bday! lol.... buy would this be a nice gift! lol

Thanks!!


----------



## Carbon00ace

In for 4/4.


----------



## KyadCK

4th day, checking in.


----------



## Paradigm84

In for day 4.


----------



## Quadricwan

Day 4!


----------



## ClickJacker

Day2 for me


----------



## Johan45

Count me in.


----------



## Jolly Roger

In again. For whatever day.


----------



## BulletSponge

In for day 4, answer is 10.


----------



## pcoutu17

Day 4!


----------



## Dangur

In


----------



## Dodgexander

I'm in for today please!


----------



## mott555

In for the 4th.


----------



## Razzle Dazzle

You know what they say the 4th time's the charm!









In.


----------



## Valgaur

4th day of the event and still trying! in!


----------



## Kuivamaa

In for 4.


----------



## twerk

In for day 4!


----------



## dealio

in4 4


----------



## Dustin1

In!

Once again, mad love for admin! Thanks for all the giveaways and the things you and the staff do to keep this place running!


----------



## admin

Good luck everyone! I will be back on later today to randomly pick the April 3rd winner!


----------



## Stealth Pyros

In


----------



## francisw19

Checking in for day 4. The answer is still 10.


----------



## Scott1541

Day 4: still in


----------



## Metalbeard

In for 4/4.


----------



## Mercyflush64

The answer is still 10.


----------



## jason793

Let's try this again. Also I will go with 10 again.


----------



## huzzug

In


----------



## sticks435

In for today!


----------



## XAslanX

post 3


----------



## chargerz919

4/4/14 Entry!

4 days down, 16 to go.


----------



## Angrybutcher

Another for me.


----------



## SeekerZA

In for day 4


----------



## eternal7trance

In for the 4th


----------



## Fulvin

in for 4th


----------



## lusal

It feels like the 4th of April!


----------



## Dimaggio1103

In for the win 4/4/14


----------



## mrawesome421

In for day 4!


----------



## exodus1500

TODAY!


----------



## ledzepp3

I'm feeling lucky boys.


----------



## kevinf

In for day 4. Yay!


----------



## BusterOddo

In for day 4.


----------



## KBOMB

DAY 4 IN!!


----------



## nickcnse

In for day 4!


----------



## TopicClocker

In post 2


----------



## PapaSmurf

In for day 4.


----------



## Dragoon

Day 4, in. kthx


----------



## mastertrixter

In day 4


----------



## Jenova69

In for day 4


----------



## chronicfx

In for 4


----------



## Jj333 33

In again for day 4, thanks!


----------



## wrigleyvillain

In like Flynn


----------



## nova4005

In for day 4. Thanks for the contest!


----------



## wevsspot

Me as well.


----------



## dranas

in 4/4


----------



## Draven

I'm in 2*5*2/2=10 4/4/14


----------



## johny24

Woooo, money for my new watercooled mini ITX build! The answer is 10, today is the 4th.


----------



## Slink3Slyde

In there, like swimwear. *10*


----------



## Star Forge

Day 4 of Glory!


----------



## mksteez

in again!


----------



## Ultracarpet

In for day 4


----------



## topdog

in for the third draw


----------



## lostsurfer

in !


----------



## Someguy316

In for this, want some more memory on another machine.


----------



## kyfire

Day 4 and still in


----------



## Faster_is_better

day quattro


----------



## ADHDadditiv

In 4 Day 4
(knew this would happen eventually







)


----------



## mikeyzelda

Now with power!!







In for today.


----------



## BWAS1000

Trying for day 4. Come one guys, I need to win something


----------



## Kinaesthetic

In for day 4!


----------



## rx7racer

Totally in!!!!

Awesome!


----------



## derickwm

In for April 4th.


----------



## jamarns

In there like swimwear!


----------



## ronal

Day 4, I'm in.


----------



## stren

Hello I like money or the things that money can buy


----------



## LarsL

Day 4 IN again


----------



## dhenzjhen

Day 4 in also


----------



## Gilles3000

In for day four!







Third time a charm.


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

In for day 4


----------



## mk16

i is in for 4


----------



## 06yfz450ridr

im in for day 4


----------



## leafonthewind

In for day 4


----------



## -SE7EN-

in for day 4


----------



## Jhill27

In again


----------



## Sean Webster

in for today


----------



## ZHoob2004

24hr post


----------



## Ascii Aficionado

In for day 4


----------



## Aparition

In for day 4!


----------



## legoman786

4/4

Go go go!!


----------



## HowHardCanItBe

In for day 4


----------



## Lutfij

Me in again







!


----------



## mav2000

In for day 4


----------



## Sand3853

in for day 4


----------



## Phaedrus2129

In-a-rooney.


----------



## Deathclaw

In 4 day 4


----------



## H3||scr3am

day 4


----------



## waslakhani

In for day 4


----------



## .:hybrid:.

In for day 4


----------



## Balsagna

Hi, my name is IN

Sincerely,

In


----------



## SyveRson

Submission #4.


----------



## diggiddi

Day 4??


----------



## Locool676

Yeah, day 4!


----------



## candy_van

In on 4


----------



## roflcopter159

Just in case my last post counted for yesterday, I'm in for the 4th.


----------



## parsec

Glad that OCN has the $ to do this contest, without the annoying ads that other sites have... Uhm, what other sites???


----------



## Rickles

in today.


----------



## famous1994

In for day 4!


----------



## Recr3ational

In for day 4


----------



## Wiz766

Going for four(4) now?


----------



## Roaches

In for day four


----------



## -iceblade^

I'd like t enter for day 4, please, and thanks!


----------



## intelfan

Day 4!


----------



## snoogins

In all over again.


----------



## Jokah

Hello!


----------



## SinX7

In. Thanks!


----------



## Mr.Scott

in for 4.


----------



## krista031

In!


----------



## NixZiZ

Because why not? Also, I decided to disable adblock here. I always disable adblock on sites I like









2 x 5 x 2 / 2 = 10


----------



## Azefore

Sub numba 4


----------



## luciddreamer124

#4!


----------



## Jim888

Pretty cool

I'm in


----------



## rocstar96

In on 4


----------



## LastLegion

In on the 4th


----------



## CarFreak302

In! (4/4)


----------



## BombF1rst

In! 4-4-14

Thanks


----------



## ipv89

In for my second day


----------



## bg92

In for the 4th time


----------



## IRO-Bot

Ahhh


----------



## admin

April 3rd winner = @Slink3Slyde! Congrats!


----------



## Kanalplus

In for 4th!


----------



## Lefik

Day 4


----------



## mechati

day 4


----------



## The Storm

In for day 4


----------



## IRO-Bot

Ahhh, just making sure


----------



## Erick Silver

In again! Thanks OCN!!


----------



## bigkahuna360

Am I still eligible to enter?

If so, Day 4.


----------



## KSIMP88

IN for the 4th!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jagz

In for the 4th


----------



## BradleyKZN

In for today


----------



## Valor958

In again!


----------



## damric




----------



## kalvin37

Another trial. In!


----------



## NuclearCrap

Day 4, in.


----------



## Sadmoto

Day 4, In!


----------



## staryoshi

In for whatever day this is. DayZ, perhaps.


----------



## The.Crusher

Maybe this time


----------



## animal0307

In on day 4.


----------



## BinaryDemon

24 hour bump. In it to win it.


----------



## Ultra-m-a-n

In for April 4!


----------



## TheReciever

In for the 4th


----------



## robotninja

In for day 4!


----------



## blackeyedcheese

Put me in coach.


----------



## Wihglah

Did I post today yet?


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Second time in!


----------



## Zarthux

I am in for day four! Thanks!


----------



## teamrushpntball

Somehow I missed this the first three days but in for the 4th.


----------



## MadGoat

In! Great contest! keep the posting up!


----------



## najiro

WAAAAAAAAAH!! How did I miss this!! Count me in! I have PayPal


----------



## PR-Imagery

4


----------



## pe4nut666

in


----------



## tom.slick

in for the fourth


----------



## Tnt6200

In for day 4.


----------



## Rookie1337

No cash yesterday...then in for today! Day 4 for me.


----------



## kcuestag

In for day 4!


----------



## 100cotton

Post day 4!


----------



## Aestylis

In


----------



## pioneerisloud

Day 4.


----------



## MarlowXim

Day 4

stq: 10


----------



## xD4rkFire

In for April 4! The answer to the question is 10.


----------



## Mumbles37

In again


----------



## Quantum Reality

Hello!









2 x 5 x 2 / 2 = 10


----------



## y2kcamaross

In for day 4!


----------



## DaFirnz

Why not. My luck has been spectacularly bad anyway...


----------



## navit

In


----------



## Sparda09

in for april 4th. thanks


----------



## MrLinky

In again


----------



## zemco999

pretty sure the answer is still 10


----------



## stl drifter

Count me in


----------



## Truedeal

In

For the 10.

trying to rhyme.


----------



## Rasparthe

IN! Answer is 10, I hope.


----------



## BakerMan1971

well it's 01:39 in Blighty right now
so just in case the wife demands things like housework and outings etc. In for day 5









Cheers OCN


----------



## f16-r1

Woot for contests!


----------



## blupupher

todays entry


----------



## wanako

:O SO MUCH IN


----------



## ZephyrBit

anngh


----------



## ssnyder28

I'm in









Thank you


----------



## confed

Not winning anything like this will not deter me. Count me in for the 4th!


----------



## Mikecdm

April 4th


----------



## Agent_kenshin

in for the 4th


----------



## yuyuik

In for the 4!! the answer is 10 btw


----------



## Yahar

in 4th day.


----------



## morbid_bean

In for #4


----------



## GekzOverlord

In for 4


----------



## raidmaxGuy

in for April 4th


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Another day, another entry. In for April 4th.

Jeffinslaw


----------



## jetpak12

In for 4/4/14~!


----------



## Wildcard36qs

In 4g4in.


----------



## stubass

In and the answer is 10


----------



## illuz

Why not eh! I'm in


----------



## Tagkaman

Numb 3


----------



## cyanmcleod

In again


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Day #4 entry


----------



## Welliam

Happy Anniversary Overclock.net








my favorite hardware site !!









first time I see a prize for spamming







good luck everyone.


----------



## TURN & BURN

In 10 years for 10


----------



## Loosenut

in


----------



## Blackhawk4

In #3


----------



## CravinR1

In for 4 and 5


----------



## Nomad692000

I'm in
Thanks Admin


----------



## Caldeio

I love OC!


----------



## SDMODNoob

In for day 4


----------



## HPE1000

In for day 4


----------



## TheRic89

In please.


----------



## axizor

In for (day) 4. I could use the money on a couple car parts I need. Thanks.


----------



## wstanci3

I'm guess I'm in for Day 4.


----------



## Firehawk

In again.

Answer: 10


----------



## WaXmAn

In


----------



## EliteGhost

IN


----------



## V1ct1m1z3r

In for Day 4!


----------



## skupples

this thread definitely needs more gifs.


----------



## JRuxGaming

In again.


----------



## KingAlkaiser

in ^^ congratulations OCN.


----------



## xlastshotx

In for the fourth


----------



## SalisburySteak

In


----------



## kevinf

Day 5!


----------



## DuckieHo

Another day, another $100!


----------



## Ali Man

In for day 4 or 5.


----------



## alancsalt

in ten Think this is four for me...


----------



## Jenova69

In for day 5


----------



## KyadCK

Day 5.


----------



## Jedi Mind Trick

In again


----------



## Carniflex

I'm in on 5th as well.


----------



## ledzepp3

Day 5? Yes peas


----------



## Panther Al

In for five


----------



## TURN & BURN

I'm in for the fin


----------



## Stealth Pyros

In


----------



## Net Prowler

fast five


----------



## huzzug

In it again


----------



## Kokin

In for #4


----------



## Darius Silver

In and in, for the answer 10


----------



## RushFudge

In please.


----------



## lolllll117

here's my entry for day 4


----------



## mark3510

Day 4:
In and enjoying it!


----------



## Tatakai All

In for another day.


----------



## nismo_usaf

in


----------



## daguardian

mmm I think I missed a day


----------



## vertical2

In for another


----------



## blackhole2013

I want another try


----------



## sadeter

In again.


----------



## nickcnse

Day 4, in!


----------



## Millillion

In once more!


----------



## Erick Silver

In for the 5th!


----------



## mav2000

In for day 4...or 5??


----------



## iwalkwithedead

Woot! Day 5!


----------



## -SE7EN-

in for day 5


----------



## Cyclops

I'm all in.


----------



## 98uk

Is it day 5 yet? I'm never sure with these damn time zones!


----------



## p33k

Great contest from a great forum. In for this! Thanks


----------



## -X3-

In for day 5.


----------



## JRuxGaming

Day 5 Hype!


----------



## RagingPwner

In again!


----------



## GoldenTiger

Count me in.


----------



## Mebby

Count me in to.


----------



## Sped

In cognito


----------



## Wihglah

x5.


----------



## jeffro37

In for day 5 here.


----------



## superericla

In again!


----------



## GermanyChris

In again

Sent from my HTC One mini using Tapatalk


----------



## mrawesome421

In for day 5!


----------



## 95329

In again


----------



## skruffs01

In again!


----------



## Aximous

In again


----------



## hazara

Has it really been 10 years?


----------



## Kaldari

#5


----------



## lordhinton

another day, another in


----------



## wevsspot

Day 5


----------



## mr soft

Checking In for day 5


----------



## JambonJovi

In for the 5th.

High five!


----------



## [CyGnus]

i am in


----------



## blazed_1

In for the 5th.


----------



## kzinti1

In for the 5th.


----------



## Maximization

In for the 5th


----------



## mAs81

In again 4/5/2014


----------



## OcN13

day 5 in


----------



## uaedroid

Day 5


----------



## Darkcyde

April 5th in.


----------



## nepas

In again(5th)


----------



## ladcrooks

here again


----------



## lanofsong

IN


----------



## ObscureParadox

In again


----------



## Jim888

April 5th in!


----------



## Wheezo

In again, thanks admin.


----------



## rocstar96

In for the 5th.


----------



## BWAS1000

Let the show begin. For day 5

_*Sent from my Galaxy Nexus*_


----------



## mcg75

I'm for today.

I think it's only fair that I win on my birthday.


----------



## Kuivamaa

In for 5.


----------



## Johan45

In for the 5th


----------



## Nw0rb

In for da win


----------



## SeekerZA

In


----------



## Dortheleus

Day 5, congrats too all that have won up to now.


----------



## funfortehfun

April 5 for me - thanks admin, and congrats to everyone who's won so far! 10?


----------



## noxon

In


----------



## Gilles3000

In for day 5


----------



## navynuke499

in again


----------



## fragamemnon

In


----------



## jason387

In again.


----------



## nazarein

4/5 entry, congratz to previous winners


----------



## dman811

In again!


----------



## Tillmander

In again


----------



## Fulvin

In for the fifth


----------



## sWaY20

In, thanks for a great forum!!!

tappin from the neXus 5


----------



## kishagi

its april 5th, yo!


----------



## Mr.Scott

day 5 in.


----------



## The Storm

In for day 5


----------



## Mopar63

Day 5 is live


----------



## Paradigm84

In for day 5.


----------



## DiaSin

In for day 5.


----------



## GuilT1

In for the 5th day.


----------



## robotninja

Checking in for day 5!

Thanks again.


----------



## Wretchedbeasts

I'm in for day 5!


----------



## hollowtek

Please randomly select me for day 5


----------



## Molten

In!!


----------



## simsas18

In


----------



## krista031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> this thread definitely needs more gifs.


my thoughts exactly


----------



## twerk

Day 5... posts are starting to merge together. I don't know if I'll make it.


----------



## dealio

5 alive


----------



## jason793

Back again.
10


----------



## lusal

1st and 10, do it again.


----------



## mechati

in for day 5


----------



## Kimir

In again


----------



## fleetfeather

In 5


----------



## shlunky

In again with 10!


----------



## BulletSponge

In for day 5, answer is 10.


----------



## shelter

In again.


----------



## Sand3853

In 4 day 5


----------



## diggiddi

Winning!!


----------



## candy_van

Johnny 5 is alive


----------



## MattGordon

in for today


----------



## Welliam

This will be the longest thread ever


----------



## Dragoon

Day 5, I be in. xD


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

I am in for April 5th.


----------



## mastertrixter

In for. Day 5


----------



## Owari

I'm in for April 5th


----------



## Quantum Reality

And once again, dear friends, into the breach









(and teh answer is 10)


----------



## krista031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Welliam*
> 
> This will be the longest thread ever


And the fastest expanding.. There is Big Bang in first, then this thread..


----------



## HowHardCanItBe

In for day 5


----------



## Dangur

In #5


----------



## XAslanX

post 4


----------



## mahtareika

In!


----------



## Blizzie

In -- day 5.


----------



## tom.slick

in for the fifth


----------



## 00klesk00

In for day five.


----------



## yraith

so cool! I can use some cash!


----------



## WhiteWulfe

In for day five!


----------



## Kinaesthetic

In for day 5!


----------



## failwheeldrive

I'm hurr


----------



## DizZz

Day 05!


----------



## Dimaggio1103

In for day 5


----------



## roflcopter159

Day 5, bring on the luck


----------



## MadGoat

In like Flinn for the Saturday Win!


----------



## H3||scr3am

in for day 5


----------



## pcoutu17

Day 5 post


----------



## sticks435

in for today!


----------



## ironsurvivor

In for April 5th!


----------



## nagle3092

In


----------



## Scott1541

In


----------



## phazer11

In for day 4-4-2014 or has the drawing been done for that already? If so in for 4-5-2014


----------



## robE

in for the 5th of April!


----------



## Pawelr98

In for today
Answer is 10


----------



## splinterize

Quote:


> What does 2 x 5 x 2 / 2 =


10.

;D


----------



## Crooksy

5th

In once again!

Answer is 10.


----------



## Deadboy90

In!


----------



## topdog

In again


----------



## EVILNOK

In for the 5th.


----------



## FastMHz

in for 5!


----------



## Jj333 33

In for day 5!


----------



## cam51037

In for day 5!


----------



## InsideJob

Another day, another chance. Hope everyone has a wonderful Saturday!


----------



## Jolly Roger

In again.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

10 it to win it


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

In for day 5


----------



## yanks8981

In for day 5!


----------



## Leech

In for the fourth!


----------



## Ali Man

Day 5!


----------



## Valgaur

in for day 5!


----------



## Alatar

In again!


----------



## Draven

In for 5/04/14


----------



## SanguineDrone

In for the day!


----------



## xD4rkFire

In for April 5! The answer is 10.


----------



## soundx98

Also in for Day 5 of the Contest


----------



## Snowmen

In for whichever day this is


----------



## Recr3ational

In for 5


----------



## MrLinky

Count me in, again.


----------



## Sean Webster

In again for the 5th


----------



## famous1994

In for day 5


----------



## Cykososhull

Day 5 In.


----------



## Ascii Aficionado

In for the 5th day


----------



## Rookie1337

In for day 5! Just in case my state is stupid the answer for the skill question is 10.


----------



## wstanci3

in for day 5


----------



## Mr.N00bLaR

Oh hai


----------



## wrigleyvillain

In


----------



## TUDJ

In please


----------



## 100cotton

Day 5!


----------



## Balsagna

In for day # 5 baby!


----------



## BusterOddo

In for day 5.


----------



## MarlowXim

In for Day 5:

STQ: 10


----------



## LarsL

Count me IN for day 5


----------



## Dustin1

In again! Thanks admin!


----------



## Skye12977

In for day 5!


----------



## damric




----------



## francisw19

Alive for day five!









My skills say the answer is 10.


----------



## bfromcolo

In again!


----------



## WiSK

TEN


----------



## Ultra-m-a-n

In for April 5!


----------



## luciddreamer124

Day 5,

Answer is ... 10?


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Day 5! Winning!


----------



## Valor958

In again!


----------



## leafonthewind

In for day 5


----------



## exodus1500

Johnny 5 is ALIVE!!!!!!


----------



## Azefore

5th time's the charm


----------



## CallAMedic4U

in again


----------



## SinX7

In!

Thank you!


----------



## .:hybrid:.

In for day 5


----------



## ledzepp3

Let's do this!


----------



## PapaSmurf

In for the Fifth


----------



## admin

April 4th winner will be selected in a few minutes!  Good luck everyone!


----------



## ZHoob2004

another post


----------



## Faster_is_better

Cinco de April


----------



## Azuredragon1

in


----------



## admin

April 4th winner = @wanako! Congrats!!


----------



## Lukegrimbley

Well done Wanako! In again


----------



## baalbelphegor

Looks like the answer is 10 to me! I don't know if the U.S. requires it to be a game of skill, but it's still worth a shot! Hope I win!


----------



## muels7

In for day 5!


----------



## bg92

In for day 5


----------



## Lefik

day 5!


----------



## chronicfx

In 4 day 5


----------



## mxfreek09

In again


----------



## Laylow

In Thanks!


----------



## wanako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> April 4th winner = @wanako
> ! Congrats!!


OH MY FRAKING GAWD


----------



## najiro

Congratulations Wanako








Okay, coming in for day 5!


----------



## Lutfij

Me ins


----------



## agenttwisted

in for 4/5


----------



## Dgeorge1617

in it to win it!!!


----------



## Someguy316

In again.


----------



## t00sl0w

inbater


----------



## y2kcamaross

In for day 5


----------



## Wiz766

New day, new me, new post, new chance #5


----------



## Blue Dragon

in


----------



## Roaches

In again


----------



## parsec

I feel like such a gold digger....


----------



## Starbomba

Day 5 here we gooo


----------



## azanimefan

i'm in again


----------



## newbrevolution

In and the answer is


----------



## SalisburySteak

In for Day 5


----------



## rocstar96

In for day 5


----------



## kyfire

Day 5 and still here for the win


----------



## brown bird

Day 5!


----------



## zemco999

day 5, still 10


----------



## Epipo

In for day five


----------



## Mercyflush64

If I won, I would be soooooo happy. (Craig)


----------



## mikeyzelda

In for today.


----------



## jamarns

I'm in for today =)


----------



## Daredevil 720

In for today.


----------



## intelfan

In for 5.


----------



## SyveRson

In for the 5th.


----------



## stren

another day another dollar


----------



## TheReciever

day 5!


----------



## EliteGhost

In again


----------



## Agent_kenshin

in for the 5th


----------



## animal0307

In on day 5.


----------



## ZephyrBit

In45


----------



## Metalbeard

In for 4/5.


----------



## adamski07

day 5!


----------



## jellybeans69

in


----------



## gablain

on for 5 !


----------



## Kimir

in for 5.


----------



## Tagkaman

Num4


----------



## JRuxGaming

Almost a week in! Day 5! Good luck everyone.


----------



## stubass

in for today.. congrats to the winners so far


----------



## StaticFX

Saturday!!! April 5th... off to play some D3 RoS!


----------



## Aparition

In for #5


----------



## z0so

In for 5!


----------



## Mikecdm

april 5th


----------



## eternal7trance

In for April 5


----------



## ssgtnubb

In


----------



## Epipo

I plan to be sorta humble and save t words a second gtx 660 to fill out my haf x a little more.


----------



## HPE1000

In for day 5


----------



## Tnt6200

In #5.


----------



## xlastshotx

In for the 5th!


----------



## Neo Zuko

Johnny Five is Alive!!


----------



## Ultracarpet

I can has cheeseburger?


----------



## blupupher

and again


----------



## fuloran1

Day 4 baby


----------



## B!0HaZard

In again.


----------



## mark3510

Day 4:

Still lurking around - IN!


----------



## V1ct1m1z3r

In it to win it for day 5


----------



## yuyuik

in for day 5!


----------



## KarmaKiller

IN!


----------



## alancsalt

in - 10 - day 5


----------



## Tatakai All

And in for another day.


----------



## pioneerisloud

Day 5


----------



## Samishii

Wow this is great! Ill try my luck so... IN!!


----------



## agussio

almost forgot today...

Thanks again.


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Forgot to do this yesterday... but I will enter for the 5th


----------



## badtaylorx

in???


----------



## gildadan

In for 4/5/14


----------



## tDAK

In for the 5th


----------



## slothiraptor

In for the 5th


----------



## dranas

in for 4/5


----------



## -iceblade^

I'd like to enter for day 5, please, and thanks!


----------



## snoogins

in again!


----------



## masgreko

I'm in for 5


----------



## DuckieHo

In once again...


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Day #5 entry. Kind of feeling a little greedy


----------



## Sadmoto

in! day 5


----------



## goodtobeking

IN again


----------



## morbid_bean

In for 5


----------



## Oliver1234

In for the 5th!!


----------



## lucifermn

In. FTW! 10


----------



## Relevant Wing

In Congratz on 10 years


----------



## Star Forge

In again!


----------



## rx7racer

in as well


----------



## RussianJ

In again perhaps?


----------



## ZealotKi11er

In Day 5.


----------



## Net Prowler

in for the win


----------



## PR-Imagery

5


----------



## Gualichu04

in for day 6?


----------



## ccRicers

In day 5 for me.


----------



## mk16

in for 6


----------



## Nomad692000

In for 6 also


----------



## Panther Al

Day 6 for the win!


----------



## Locool676

Just another day!


----------



## mav2000

In for 6....


----------



## lolllll117

here's entry number 5


----------



## kalvin37

Another 24 hours!


----------



## ironsurvivor

In for 6


----------



## blackhole2013

Here again


----------



## .theMetal

In


----------



## NuclearCrap

Day 5, in.


----------



## nismo_usaf

in for 5 because im not sure what day i post for lol


----------



## uaedroid

Day 5


----------



## huzzug

In for the win


----------



## waslakhani

in for day 5


----------



## TheReciever

In for day 5


----------



## Millillion

In for the win!


----------



## SeekerZA

In


----------



## iwalkwithedead

Woot! Day 6 fools! I'm in!


----------



## simsas18

In!!!


----------



## GermanyChris

In again

Sent from my HTC One mini using Tapatalk


----------



## Terrorbyte

In.


----------



## nismo_usaf

uuhdg jdsgf


----------



## Neo Zuko

6th


----------



## Sped

In again


----------



## kpoeticg

In


----------



## masgreko

Pick six


----------



## 98uk

Five or six... no idea now


----------



## phazer11

In for Day 5... I think.


----------



## vertical2

In for 4/6


----------



## skupples

in like Flynn.


----------



## eBombzor

Coolsauce I'm in


----------



## Alatar

And in again


----------



## failwheeldrive

In for free moniez


----------



## 6mmruledlines

mimimimi


----------



## SinX7

In.

Thank you!


----------



## Balsagna

Day # 6!

Bada boom baaaaaaaayy Be


----------



## Panzerfury

In again !


----------



## sWaY20

In

tappin from the neXus 5


----------



## Caldeio

In again!


----------



## SpacemanSpliff

In.


----------



## mr soft

Feeling a bit lucky today , in it to win it.


----------



## SDMODNoob

In for day 6


----------



## superericla

In!


----------



## ginger_nuts

Not sure if in Australia I need to answer the question, but just in case, my answer is 10 (ten)


----------



## dzyvette

In again! Hopefuly I get lucky once in a while


----------



## daguardian

In and congratz to the winners so far!


----------



## lordhinton

in again, again, again, again, again


----------



## Kokin

In


----------



## DiaSin

In for day 6!


----------



## The Storm

I'm in for #6


----------



## [CyGnus]

in for day 6


----------



## Jaju123

This looks like fun... day 6 I suppose?


----------



## rocstar96

in for day 6.


----------



## Kuivamaa

In for 6.


----------



## Vowels

In for 2014-04-06!

Answer to skill testing question: 10


----------



## 95329

And again!


----------



## Mumbles37

I'm in again


----------



## Rbby258

Im in, thanks


----------



## Mopar63

Diggin my ditch on day 6...


----------



## mAs81

In for the 6th!!


----------



## Dangur

In #6


----------



## Yahar

in 6th


----------



## uaedroid

Day 6


----------



## Dortheleus

Hello day 6


----------



## Sgt Bilko

I'll throw my name in


----------



## Panorama

I'm in


----------



## fragamemnon

One more.


----------



## WiSK

I'm eating Pringles! Ten of them at once.


----------



## mcg75

In for day # 6.


----------



## Fulvin

Day six


----------



## Speedster159

Once a day?

Day 1.


----------



## kevinf

Day 6 baby!


----------



## NuclearCrap

Day 6, in.


----------



## krista031

day 6, gives me the kicks.. In!


----------



## jason387

In!


----------



## soundx98

in for Day 6


----------



## twerk

In for the 6th!


----------



## najiro

Woah Day 6 already? In for Day 6!!


----------



## Jimbags

In like finn, you know the human boy?! day 6


----------



## Blue Dragon

N46


----------



## Kanalplus

In for day 6


----------



## Maximization

in for the 6th


----------



## JambonJovi

Day 6 it is... *fingers crossed*


----------



## Cyclops

In for another day.


----------



## Wihglah

It's day 6 already.

Still need a new pump.


----------



## cloppy007

In 4 today


----------



## cyanmcleod

In again


----------



## Jenova69

In for day 6


----------



## Wheezo

In for the 6th


----------



## Schmuckley

In!


----------



## Mr.Scott

in for 6.


----------



## Johan45

I'm in for 6


----------



## SanguineDrone

Answer is 10!


----------



## mrawesome421

In for day 6!


----------



## marc0053

In


----------



## ssgtnubb

In


----------



## TUDJ

day 6

thanks


----------



## BulletSponge

In for day 6, answer is 10.


----------



## Paradigm84

In for day 6.


----------



## -X3-

In for 6th day.


----------



## BakerMan1971

Day 6 sneaking in before the Wife notices...............


----------



## Scars Unseen

In for day 6


----------



## blupupher

6th


----------



## Skye12977

Uggg almost Monday, in for day 6!


----------



## thanos999

only just seen this im in for the 6


----------



## leafonthewind

In for day 6


----------



## nepas

In again


----------



## FastMHz

SIX!!!


----------



## nova4005

In for day 6. Thanks.


----------



## Deathclaw

in for today


----------



## Quantum Reality

And forsooth! A sixth day of this contest!







(answer: 10)


----------



## stl drifter

Im in again


----------



## lanofsong

IN


----------



## fuloran1

And again!


----------



## diggiddi

Checking in


----------



## Xinoxide

In day 6.


----------



## BWAS1000

Throwing in my hat for day 6


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

In for 6!


----------



## FloJoe6669

In for #6


----------



## dman811

In again! I think this is my 5th time entering even though today is the 6th. Whatever it is a chance to win money which I won't pass up.


----------



## Oliver1234

In for the sixth!!


----------



## GuilT1

In for day 6.


----------



## jagz

In for #6


----------



## LordOfTots

In for day 6


----------



## p1en1nja

In for day 6.


----------



## mandrix

Late but in for 6!


----------



## Mercyflush64

If I an picked my winnings should be donated to Aroid because he just doesn't have enough money. Nevermind, he just blinked and made more money than this entire contest is putting out. I'm poor and only have DSL so I'll take it.


----------



## winginit

In, please.


----------



## Midgethulk

In for day 6.


----------



## Ukkooh

I'm in for day 6!


----------



## agrims

In it to win it! Would be an epic start to an epic month, my B-day!!


----------



## SinfulRoad

I'm in


----------



## Dgeorge1617

in again


----------



## jason793

In again. Going with trusty number 10.


----------



## RushFudge

In again please.


----------



## CarFreak302

In! (5/6)


----------



## 00klesk00

In for day six.


----------



## Cykososhull

In In In In







5


----------



## DizZz

In for day 6!


----------



## Dragoon

In for day 6.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

In for day six!


----------



## adamski07

day 6!


----------



## Ascii Aficionado

Day 6 and stuff


----------



## Draven

In for day 6


----------



## Blindsay

Count me in please


----------



## exodus1500

I just had six, and it felt so good!


----------



## PR-Imagery

6


----------



## pe4nut666

in again


----------



## nazarein

4/6 entry, congratz to yesterdays winner


----------



## Kimir

In again !


----------



## yraith

In for day 6.


----------



## Jolly Roger

In


----------



## -SE7EN-

in for day 6


----------



## BinaryDemon

Another day, another dollar.


----------



## Daredevil 720

In for today.


----------



## H3||scr3am

Day 6 in


----------



## topdog

In again


----------



## Dnic41

In for 4/6.


----------



## kyfire

6th day, 6th try


----------



## thehidecheck

In


----------



## candy_van

Day 6 in the mix (yes I'm going to rhyme all of these).


----------



## raidmaxGuy

In for April 6th


----------



## D3TH.GRUNT

in, thanks!


----------



## mastertrixter

In for the 6th!!


----------



## Someguy316

In for another chance.


----------



## Carbon00ace

In for 4/6


----------



## CravinR1

In 5


----------



## tom.slick

4/6/2014


----------



## epidemic

in for 4/6/2014


----------



## azanimefan

in again


----------



## Starbomba

Dat 6 is ON!


----------



## agenttwisted

in for 4/6


----------



## Ali Man

Day 6!


----------



## LarsL

In for day 6


----------



## sticks435

in again.


----------



## Gohan_Nightwing

In for whatever day this is!


----------



## Wretchedbeasts

In for today!


----------



## yuyuik

In for day 6!


----------



## intelfan

In for 6!


----------



## mtbiker033

in FTW!

Go OCN!!


----------



## RedCloudFuneral

day 6


----------



## Boi 1da

In!!!


----------



## Faster_is_better

day 6 entry


----------



## cam51037

In for day 6!


----------



## 100cotton

Day 6!


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Day 6 baby!


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

Day 6


----------



## AKA1

Im in, not good with the lottery


----------



## Moparman

I guess i am in.


----------



## xD4rkFire

In for April 6! The answer is 10.


----------



## Aparition

In for day 6


----------



## Lutfij

IN it


----------



## muels7

In for day 6!


----------



## Blackhawk4

In for day 6


----------



## zemco999

Still answer is 10


----------



## Darkcyde

April 6th in.


----------



## yanks8981

In for day 6


----------



## ronal

In for day 6.


----------



## Lefik

day 6


----------



## Mikecdm

April 6th


----------



## Erick Silver

In for the 6th!


----------



## brown bird

Day 6!


----------



## blazed_1

In for day 6.


----------



## nickcnse

In for day 6!


----------



## damric




----------



## V1ct1m1z3r

In it to win it!


----------



## XAslanX

post 5


----------



## z0so

40ish pages a day. This thread will be massive by the end lol.

In for 6!


----------



## Jeffinslaw

In for April 6th.

Jeffinslaw


----------



## Wiz766

Numero 6


----------



## OverK1LL

Oh hi


----------



## Tillmander

In again


----------



## roflcopter159

Count me in for the 6th!


----------



## Sparda09

in for the 6th


----------



## animal0307

4/6: Check


----------



## Servos

better late than never


----------



## Jhill27

In again


----------



## PDXMark

Here I am, who do I pay off to win?

I joke, I'm broke!


----------



## Recr3ational

in for 6


----------



## Interpolation

In for day 6 as well.


----------



## Kinaesthetic

In for day 6!


----------



## PapaSmurf

Back again for day 6.


----------



## fleetfeather

6!


----------



## sadeter

In for day 6.


----------



## Jollyriffic

this would be a fantastic birthday gift.. nobody else enter so i can win it all.. thanks in advance.


----------



## mechati

in for day 6


----------



## PCModderMike

4/6


----------



## eternal7trance

In for day 6


----------



## Leech

In for the next day.


----------



## .theMetal

In


----------



## kishagi

6th time is a charm, i think


----------



## chronicfx

6th in!


----------



## nagle3092

in


----------



## HowHardCanItBe

In for day 6.


----------



## ZHoob2004

another entry


----------



## Jj333 33

In for day 6!


----------



## HPE1000

In for day 6


----------



## Novakanedj

In for day 6 .


----------



## Artur

Day 6 for me


----------



## y2kcamaross

day 6 for me!


----------



## Kaldari

#6


----------



## MarlowXim

Day 5
STQ: 10


----------



## MrLinky

In for whatever day this is... 5? 6?


----------



## Samishii

In for another day!


----------



## Agent_kenshin

in for 6th


----------



## admin

April 5th winner = @Sand3853! Congrats!


----------



## mfknjadagr8

10 it to win it the sixth day


----------



## pioneerisloud

Day 6.


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Entry for 6


----------



## wstanci3

In for day 6!


----------



## dealio

day 6


----------



## confed

count me in for day 6


----------



## luciddreamer124

In again


----------



## bg92

in for day 6


----------



## Sainesk

we have to post each day...? no wonder I haven't won yet. Artificially inflated useless post count here I come...


----------



## iamwardicus

In for day whatever!


----------



## Ultra-m-a-n

In for April 6!


----------



## jamarns

Pew pew. I'm in!


----------



## Arakasi

In for 6th


----------



## SyveRson

In the 6th.


----------



## KJDavisson

In for the 6


----------



## rv8000

In for the 6th


----------



## Roaches

In again for day 6


----------



## NostraD

Again please! Thanks


----------



## ledzepp3

In again


----------



## nismo_usaf

Day six


----------



## chargerz919

4/6/14 entry!


----------



## EVILNOK

In for day 6.


----------



## StaticFX

Suuuuunnnnddddaaaayyyy Entry! lol Thanks!


----------



## [CyGnus]

In for day 7


----------



## mikeyzelda

In for today


----------



## AcEsSalvation

6th day entry. Good luck everyone.


----------



## TURN & BURN

I'm in day 6


----------



## germslopz

In for day 6!


----------



## Metalbeard

In for 4/6.


----------



## Epipo

in for 6


----------



## Citra

In please.


----------



## pcoutu17

Day 6!


----------



## famous1994

In for day 6!


----------



## boot318

In....


----------



## newbrevolution

In and the answer is Jack Lime


----------



## SalisburySteak

In, day 6


----------



## mxfreek09

In again!


----------



## Methos07

In!


----------



## wrigleyvillain

5 Alive


----------



## robotninja

alright, 6 is my lucky number so in for day 6.


----------



## Snowmen

In for "insert day I'm in for here"!


----------



## kalvin37

Here I am, again


----------



## navit

in for 6


----------



## derickwm

In for the 6th.


----------



## RagingPwner

In


----------



## stubass

In for today


----------



## Loosenut

IN


----------



## MadGoat

In again ... as I twirl my pen, I wish and hope to win win win...


----------



## Quadricwan

In again! (10)


----------



## reapersakiller

In please


----------



## lolllll117

here's entry number 6


----------



## seward

In pls.


----------



## Azefore

6 for not 6, in


----------



## Stealth Pyros

In


----------



## 6mmruledlines

in again!


----------



## Sand3853

In again!


----------



## Vrait

In


----------



## jetpak12

In yet again.


----------



## Sadmoto

innnnn


----------



## jeffro37

In again.


----------



## thanos999

in for the 7


----------



## KyadCK

In for the 6th since it's only 9pm, will post again later.


----------



## RedSunRises

IN!


----------



## ISMurray

I'm in for sure


----------



## Jawswing

Show me the money!


----------



## PMan007

In for today


----------



## vaeron

In day 6!


----------



## DuckieHo

In again.


----------



## drnilly007

I'm in!


----------



## ZephyrBit

IIIIIn


----------



## aznpersuazn

In for 6!


----------



## JambonJovi

Se7en

Right now, greed is my main vice haha
I want to WIN !


----------



## Philly27

in again


----------



## snoogins

in!


----------



## Valgaur

Day 6


----------



## Star Forge

Is this Day 6 or Day 7?


----------



## xlastshotx

In for the 6th


----------



## alancsalt

in - 10 - day 6


----------



## Rookie1337

In for day 6 or day 7 depending on wherever admin is located. Again 10 is the answer just in case.


----------



## EliteGhost

In!


----------



## cgipson1

In!


----------



## yuyuik

in for 6!!


----------



## KarmaKiller

And in again!


----------



## ccRicers

In to win


----------



## Panther Al

In of the Seventh.


----------



## H3||scr3am

In for day 7


----------



## Dortheleus

While I'm still up the day went and changed on me. Might as well get in early for this 7th day of April


----------



## Mumbles37

In today!


----------



## mksteez

yeah day 5!


----------



## simsas18

In!

Sent from my LT26w using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sperson1

oh yeah


----------



## adizz

In for today!!


----------



## -iceblade^

I'd like to enter for #6 please, and thanks!


----------



## KyadCK

And now it's past midnight, so in for 7.


----------



## uaedroid

Day 7


----------



## RussianJ

New day, new in


----------



## Ascii Aficionado

In for the 7


----------



## yuyuik

in for day 7


----------



## UNOE

In day 6


----------



## ladcrooks

another day another dollar - yes please


----------



## ledzepp3

In, brahs.


----------



## najiro

Confused with timezone! LOL
In for 6th or 7th! Can't tell...


----------



## The_chemist21

In for day 7


----------



## carmas

In for the new day (not sure if this counts as day 6 or 7)


----------



## kpoeticg

In =)


----------



## Tagkaman

Cinco


----------



## agussio

April 7th

I'm here,


----------



## huzzug

In for the win. Again


----------



## SeekerZA

In for the 7th


----------



## iwalkwithedead

Woh Day 7 Already! I'm again!


----------



## altsanity

I'll be in again


----------



## sadeter

In again.


----------



## Draven

in for day 7


----------



## CravinR1

In 4-7


----------



## robE

In for April 7th


----------



## hazara

This is unnecessarily increasing my postcount..


----------



## dejahboi

In for April 7th ( 1 hour til its actually the 7th but eh )


----------



## laurelgtxyz

I'm in for the take. ^^


----------



## Mopar63

April 7th is upon us...


----------



## -SE7EN-

in for day 7


----------



## Majorhi

How'd I miss this? I'm in.


----------



## Tatakai All

Daily in.


----------



## Sean Webster

In again


----------



## daguardian

In once more.


----------



## RX7-2nr

In


----------



## Weshhh

In for the day relevant.


----------



## -X3-

Day 7, I'm in.


----------



## Carniflex

I am in.


----------



## intelfan

In for 7.


----------



## nickcnse

Day 7, checking in


----------



## 98uk

Day 6/7 checking in!!


----------



## ginger_nuts

Not sure if in Australia I need to answer the question, but just in case, my answer is 10 (ten)


----------



## Neo Zuko

Day 7


----------



## BakerMan1971

Day 7 hi guys


----------



## Novakanedj

In for the 7th


----------



## ladcrooks

here we go again


----------



## beatfried

In for day 6!


----------



## Eddie Smurphy

In for day 6, thanks!


----------



## Kokin

In for the 7th!


----------



## GerBem

In please


----------



## kcuestag

In for the 6th! (Or is it 7th?)


----------



## Kimir

In for today!


----------



## JRuxGaming

Day 6! Woo!


----------



## kzinti1

In for today.


----------



## masgreko

In for 7


----------



## Panzerfury

Lets try again







In


----------



## GermanyChris

in again


----------



## SinX7

In.

Thanks


----------



## mr soft

reporting in for day 7 , thanks OCN.


----------



## noxon




----------



## Blue Dragon

In again


----------



## FloJoe6669

trying for 7


----------



## soundx98

in for day 7


----------



## lordhinton

In


----------



## Dragoon

Moving in for day 7.


----------



## tDAK

In 4/7/2014


----------



## lemans81

IN for whatever day this is now....


----------



## JoeChamberlain

In


----------



## lanofsong

IN


----------



## Sgt Bilko

In for another go


----------



## The Storm

In for 7


----------



## mcg75

In for today!


----------



## WiSK

The answer is ten! Ten I tell you


----------



## snowpetrel

joining in starting today (7/04/2014)


----------



## Killhouse

In

The answer is 10


----------



## Maximization

In for the 7th


----------



## Blindsay

in for the 7th


----------



## Scott1541

In


----------



## mAs81

It's 4/7/2014 here in Greece so,once again,I'm in!And the answer is still 10
Congrats to all the previous winners


----------



## drnilly007

Im in


----------



## LordOfTots

In yet again


----------



## Lukegrimbley

In again


----------



## sWaY20

In

tappin from the neXus 5


----------



## fleetfeather

7!


----------



## MattGordon

In for today!


----------



## kennumen

In for the win for day 7.

The answer, I believe, is still 10.


----------



## fuloran1

in!


----------



## Melosaiyan

In for today!


----------



## Tillmander

In again


----------



## lusal

Good morning, peeps!


----------



## Kuivamaa

In for 7.


----------



## mayford5

Whoo Hoo In for today.


----------



## fragamemnon

What happens if I only post










?


----------



## rocstar96

In for 7.


----------



## Brokenstorm

in for the 7th


----------



## mrawesome421

In for day 7!


----------



## vertical2

In for 7th


----------



## GuilT1

In for the 7th.


----------



## DizZz

In for day 7!


----------



## EVILNOK

In for day 7.


----------



## rootzreggae

In on the 7th


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Rolling for seven! Let's hope it's lucky!


----------



## staccker

in for the current day.


----------



## DiaSin

In for seven!


----------



## Rickles

in again


----------



## 00klesk00

In for day seven.


----------



## Jenova69

In for day 7


----------



## marc0053

in


----------



## Cakewalk_S

In for day 7. Free monies! Will go to help my move...


----------



## Millillion

In again!


----------



## twerk

In for 7!


----------



## Gilles3000

In for today


----------



## Johan45

In for the 7th


----------



## SinfulRoad

In for day 7.


----------



## chronicfx

In for 7


----------



## Asmodean

Sweet. In, thanks.


----------



## Quadricwan

In for April 7. Answer is 10.


----------



## -tPg- HeadShot

In!

Thanks guys!


----------



## eternal7trance

In for day 7


----------



## ironsurvivor

In for day 7


----------



## Rbby258

in again for day 7


----------



## pioneerisloud

Day 7


----------



## mxfreek09

In, once again!


----------



## ObscureParadox

In for the win


----------



## Paradigm84

In for day 7.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

In it to win it today's my day


----------



## BWAS1000

One more.


----------



## bfromcolo

In again for the win!


----------



## ledzepp3

Feeling lucky.


----------



## StaticFX

If you drop a bar of Soap in the dirt... is the Soap dirty? OR... is the Dirt clean?


----------



## adamski07

Day 7!







Lucky number!


----------



## RushFudge

In again. Thanks.


----------



## Dnic41

In for 4/7.


----------



## Kaiin2014

in for the 7th! this is going to be interesting!


----------



## Wihglah

It must be day seven.


----------



## jason793

Back for more. Still 10.


----------



## ssgtnubb

In


----------



## winginit

In again


----------



## mott555

In.


----------



## navynuke499

in again


----------



## Jolly Roger

In


----------



## Gooberman

oh, didn't see this until now


----------



## spice003

not sure how i missed this thread for 7 days in the row but I'm in


----------



## .theMetal

In


----------



## newbrevolution

In and the answer is poddle


----------



## adcantu

In for the 10!


----------



## Wildcard36qs

7 is the number of completion. OCN completes me.


----------



## germslopz

In for 4/07. Happy Monday everyone.


----------



## mav2000

In 4 7


----------



## stren

woot woot


----------



## Carbon00ace

In for 4/7.


----------



## PapaSmurf

In for the 7th


----------



## exodus1500

7 is the loneliest number....


----------



## chargerz919

4/7/2014 Entry!

7 down 23 to go.


----------



## blackhole2013

Locked and loaded


----------



## Nw0rb

in again


----------



## Tribes

In for 4/7/14


----------



## aznpersuazn

in for day 7!


----------



## vaeron

In for 4/7


----------



## pe4nut666

in


----------



## skupples

Inittowinit


----------



## Aparition

In for.... # 7


----------



## Pawelr98

In again for next day.


----------



## NuclearCrap

Day 7, in.


----------



## Jixr

IN 2 WIN!

#yoloswag


----------



## jbobb

In for Day 7!


----------



## WhiteWulfe

In for day 7!


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Seven is Heaven


----------



## ixsis

in for 4/7


----------



## RedSunRises

In again!


----------



## Boi 1da

In...day 7 (lucky day)


----------



## 95329

And once again


----------



## Oopsypoopsy

Free Money


----------



## Shiftstealth

In for the draw at the end. won't remember to post each day


----------



## muels7

In for day 7


----------



## Shaman Le Roi

In for day 7 !


----------



## epidemic

in for 4/7


----------



## Alatar

Aaand in again


----------



## ZephyrBit

once more


----------



## Racersnare21

in


----------



## Star Forge

Wow is it Day 7 already?


----------



## nepas

In again.


----------



## jagz

In for day #7


----------



## shelter

In again.


----------



## Spacedinvader

forgot about this over the weekend! in again


----------



## BulletSponge

In for day 7, answer is 10.


----------



## skruffs01

In again!


----------



## iamwardicus

Apr 7th entry IN.


----------



## Vagrant Storm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vagrant Storm*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Vagrant Storm*
> 
> This will be a long thread.
> 
> Hey RNG...If I win I will give $25 to the posters above and below my post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trying again.
Click to expand...

Trying again


----------



## nazarein

4/7 entry, gratz yesterdays winner


----------



## Mercyflush64

In it to win it!


----------



## ssnyder28

I'm in for today


----------



## FastMHz




----------



## jamarns

In for day six!!


----------



## Metalbeard

In for 4/7.


----------



## Welliam

in for day 7


----------



## OcN13

day 7 in


----------



## Jim888

in for 4/7


----------



## mastertrixter

In for day 7


----------



## 100cotton

April 7.


----------



## Skye12977

In for day 7!


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Day 7!


----------



## PsikyoJebus

In again! (Day 7)


----------



## Phaedrus2129

In again.


----------



## remz1337

Who doesn't want to be in?


----------



## dman811

In for today.


----------



## Caldeio

Innies!


----------



## legoman786

4/7!


----------



## dealio

7


----------



## 06yfz450ridr

i'm in again,


----------



## MarlowXim

Day 6
Stq 10


----------



## KBOMB

Wait I lost track is it day 6 or day 7? I guess either way I'm in for today too!


----------



## jeffro37

In for today.


----------



## PMan007

In. Thanks.


----------



## Jawswing

I think it's day 7.
So I'm down for 7.


----------



## topdog

In again


----------



## diggiddi

Winning!


----------



## Kinaesthetic

In to win for the 7th!


----------



## jetpak12

Try try again... for the 7th.


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

In for day 7


----------



## Zarthux

I am in for day 7!!


----------



## Cyclops

In for today.


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

In for April 7th.


----------



## Mrip541

In! Thanks!


----------



## dranas

in for 4/7


----------



## yanks8981

In for 4.7


----------



## GingerJohn

In for the 7th

And 10.

Thanks admin!


----------



## Cavey00

In again. Was on vacation, cost me 4 entries!


----------



## i_ame_killer_2

In for 4/7. Thanks!


----------



## hanzy

04/07/2014 I was in.


----------



## derickwm

In for April 7th


----------



## krista031

In..day 7, feels like heaven..


----------



## Wihglah

I keep losing track of which days I've posted for.


----------



## Yahar

in 7th


----------



## cgipson1

In for day 7


----------



## Lefik

Day 7


----------



## a2hopper

In please for day 7. Answer is 10.


----------



## ZHoob2004

daily post


----------



## Yumyums

In for day 7 please, and thank you! Answer is 10.


----------



## The.Crusher

I'm in.


----------



## Wavefunction

In for Day 7.


----------



## Scars Unseen

In for the 7th.


----------



## Jj333 33

In for day 7


----------



## tom.slick

in again


----------



## shlunky

In again with 10!


----------



## Genesis1984

Did I need to start posting on day 1 in order to qualify(?), or just post each day to qualify for each day? Answer is ten.

Hooray for the OCN awesomeness!


----------



## Swisser

$100 inc


----------



## Kimir

Did I say in for today? I don't remember so here it is, IN!
if I already did, let's say it apply for tomorrow (kinda hard to follow with time zone differences)


----------



## admin

Good luck to everyone! We are a few hours away from announcing the random winner for April 6th!


----------



## Faster_is_better

Seven


----------



## RedCloudFuneral

in again


----------



## Valor958

In yet again!


----------



## raidmaxGuy

In for 4/7


----------



## criminal

In again


----------



## Krusher33

In for 4/7.


----------



## candy_van

In in in in in in in in in in in in


----------



## Lubed Up Slug

This is cool. In


----------



## LarsL

In for day 7


----------



## damric

I'm in for the biggest April 1 thread


----------



## leafonthewind

in again


----------



## Jollyriffic

april 7


----------



## reapersakiller

In please


----------



## Raptore

In for today!


----------



## Ferrari8608

I would like in today please.


----------



## yraith

april 7


----------



## jason387

In it to win it


----------



## rv8000

In for da 7th


----------



## ADHDadditiv

In 4 day 7


----------



## eBombzor




----------



## zemco999

april 7th


----------



## l0max

in for the gin


----------



## Fulvin

in for seventh


----------



## pcoutu17

In for day 7!


----------



## CarFreak302

In! (4/7)


----------



## Someguy316

In again for April 7.


----------



## y2kcamaross

in again for april 7th


----------



## mfknjadagr8

In for 7 as well


----------



## PR-Imagery

7


----------



## Sadmoto

In! day 7


----------



## XAslanX

post 6


----------



## bg92

in for day 7


----------



## Jokah

In


----------



## robotninja

In for day 7


----------



## Lutfij

Well, I think my understanding of time zones is now all over the place. I'm not going to let that stop me from coming *in* here


----------



## Extreme Newbie

In for day 7


----------



## Wiz766

I am thinking in for 7 now


----------



## Slider46

4/7 entry


----------



## admin

April 6th winner = @DiaSin! Congrats!


----------



## Angrybutcher

Man, I'm way behind! In again


----------



## Kaldari

#7


----------



## sperson1

in for 7th


----------



## jason387

In for day 7#


----------



## stl drifter

Im in


----------



## SanguineDrone

Answer is 10!


----------



## francisw19

In for today. The answer is 10!


----------



## animal0307

Day 7 and counting


----------



## Ultra-m-a-n

In for day 7!!


----------



## Erick Silver

In for day 7!


----------



## HowHardCanItBe

In for day 7


----------



## agenttwisted

in for 4/7


----------



## kcuestag

In for day 7!


----------



## IRO-Bot

Dang, didn't enter the last two days!


----------



## Recr3ational

In for the 7th


----------



## -X3-

In for the 7th.


----------



## Razzle Dazzle

In for day 7 woot woot


----------



## Mikecdm

April 7th


----------



## Jhill27

Today's the day. Right?


----------



## Jeffinslaw

In for April 7th!

Jeffinslaw


----------



## Oliver1234

In for day 6!!!! This thread is gonna be soooo long....


----------



## BinaryDemon

Win monies bump.


----------



## selk22

In for day 7! I had not seen this! Cool stuff OCN!


----------



## blazed_1

In for the 7th.


----------



## kalvin37

Another trial.


----------



## Blackhawk4

In day 7


----------



## Wheezo

Floop

Answer= 10


----------



## Black5Lion

I'm in.
The answer is 10









Edit: do I have to post in THIS thread everyday? or would any thread suffice?

Edit 2: sorry never mind


----------



## Kyronn94

Wow, totally missed this until now.

In for day 7!

...10.


----------



## gildadan

In 4/7


----------



## brown bird

Day 7!


----------



## Truedeal

In for April 7

Answer: 10


----------



## Sped

In


----------



## mikeyzelda

In for today.


----------



## ronal

In.


----------



## HPE1000

In for day 7


----------



## Nomad692000

In again


----------



## 0493mike

In to win


----------



## Azefore

Lucky number seven, count me in


----------



## cloppy007

second in!


----------



## Mr.Scott

7 up.


----------



## failwheeldrive

inwin


----------



## Xinoxide

Lucky number 7!


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Attempt at day 7 win


----------



## -iceblade^

In for 7 please, and thanks!


----------



## johny24

Dang, I forgot about this! Day 7


----------



## Gohan_Nightwing

In again for whatever day this is!


----------



## SDMODNoob

in for day 7


----------



## V1ct1m1z3r

In for day 6


----------



## ZealotKi11er

In day 7


----------



## Dangur

In#7


----------



## [CyGnus]

Day 8


----------



## Darkcyde

April 7th in.


----------



## Tnt6200

In again.


----------



## stubass

in again for today


----------



## SyveRson

In for April 7th.


----------



## thehidecheck

in again


----------



## ginger_nuts

Not sure if in Australia I need to answer the question, but just in case, my answer is 10 (ten)


----------



## Samishii

In for today!


----------



## Agent_kenshin

in for 7th


----------



## Dgeorge1617

Round......whatever it is i lost track already


----------



## famous1994

In for today!


----------



## tpi2007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> April 2nd winner = @tpi2007! Congrats!


Thanks admin!

This is actually my biggest luck based prize ever (by a factor of around ten)!









(I didn't post thanking on the day because even if it's a remote possibility I'd win two times in a row, it didn't seem a fair hypothetical)


----------



## Leech

In for the next day.


----------



## Loosenut

in once more


----------



## morbid_bean

in for the day


----------



## xD4rkFire

In for April 7! The answer is 10.


----------



## p1en1nja

Im all in with the answer of 10 for day 7!!!


----------



## Citra

in


----------



## Sand3853

in again


----------



## azanimefan

in again!


----------



## sticks435

in again!


----------



## Quantum Reality

And once more we shall sail!









Answer: 10.


----------



## Simsim

in


----------



## KnownDragon

I want some money I am in!


----------



## dr4gon

Thanks admin, OCN, and everyone for such a wonderful community, 10 years strong!!!


----------



## lolllll117

here's entry number 7


----------



## agrims

Número dos!


----------



## confed

In again


----------



## Philly27

in


----------



## notyettoday

Day 7, in FTW! Thanks


----------



## blupupher

and anoterh


----------



## Millillion

Let's normalize my entry time this time. In.


----------



## phazer11

In again.


----------



## alancsalt

in - 10 - day 7


----------



## mocboy123

I'm here for day 7.


----------



## Gualichu04

In for 7th


----------



## staryoshi

~ In for the win ~ April 7


----------



## masustic

In! Day 7


----------



## mark3510

Day 7:
Gosh...forgot to post yesterday xD. In as always


----------



## NostraD

In again, Thanks


----------



## Arizonian

Too late to be IN? if not, count me in!


----------



## Tagkaman

Lost count.


----------



## sadeter

Don't remember if I posted yet today or not. In for the next one.


----------



## kyfire

Once more


----------



## Firehawk

In again.

Answer 10


----------



## Starbomba

Lucky 7 is on!


----------



## Valgaur

in for teh 7th!


----------



## uaedroid

Day 7


----------



## roflcopter159

Count me in for April 7th


----------



## Rookie1337

In for the 7th. Could really use the money.


----------



## Caldeio

innnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## StaticFX

love this contest!! couldnt be easier! lol


----------



## Jenova69

In for day 8


----------



## The_chemist21

Inf for day 8


----------



## dman811

My computer says 12:12 AM 4/8/2014, so I guess I am entering now for day 8.


----------



## Daveros

In, thank you. Answer 10.


----------



## phantasmor

I am in.


----------



## regles

In.
Answer is 10


----------



## N3C14R

In please, answer = 10.


----------



## MrLinky

In for day 7, I think.


----------



## derickwm

8th


----------



## iwalkwithedead

Day 8 is here and I'm in as always.


----------



## skupples

in 4 day 9000


----------



## DuckieHo

iiiinnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn.


----------



## kpoeticg

In for day 8


----------



## najiro

in!


----------



## RushFudge

In In In please.


----------



## Vocality

In!


----------



## jameyscott

Whoo! Didn't see this until now, but better later than never right?







Oh, and in.


----------



## hazara

¿


----------



## KSIMP88

In


----------



## altsanity

In for the next day


----------



## Tatakai All

In for yet another day.


----------



## GermanyChris

In


----------



## UNOE

in for 7th


----------



## arconic

sure i'm in.


----------



## 98uk

In for whatever day is next!


----------



## huzzug

in for the win


----------



## lemans81

Another in.


----------



## Carniflex

I'm in today as well.


----------



## cgipson1

In for day 8


----------



## SeekerZA

In for day 8.

Answer = 10


----------



## fleetfeather

In 8!


----------



## GerBem

yes, in again


----------



## SinX7

In.

Thanks


----------



## Timeofdoom

Not in, but fun initiative


----------



## intelfan

In for day 8!


----------



## diggiddi

Yesss!


----------



## 95329

A little bit earlier this time


----------



## itzhoovEr

In.


----------



## The.Crusher

In.


----------



## lordhinton

In


----------



## DiaSin

Wait what? Really? I never win anything. Huge thanks Admin!

Anyway.. In for day 8. Maybe I can get exceedingly lucky and win again so I can get a 240gb SSD instead of a 120gb.


----------



## philhalo66

Count me in for day 8
and the answer is 10


----------



## hotrod717

In it , to win it!


----------



## masgreko

In for snowman day


----------



## daguardian

In again.


----------



## rocstar96

In for day 8


----------



## Deadboy90

In once again.


----------



## Novakanedj

In for the 8th


----------



## BakerMan1971

shivering in on a late train to the wrong station followed by a blustery walk into work.... Day 8


----------



## Kimir

In for day 8.


----------



## Maximization

In for the 8 th


----------



## simsas18

In again

Sent from my LT26w using Tapatalk 2


----------



## navynuke499

in again


----------



## Eddie Smurphy

In for day 7 since the OP is 6 and a half days ago...


----------



## lanofsong

IN


----------



## Killhouse

10


----------



## mAs81

4/8/2014 In again!!


----------



## Scott1541

In for today


----------



## soundx98

In for April 8th


----------



## ssgtnubb

In


----------



## laurelgtxyz

Count me in. XD


----------



## KyadCK

In for 8.


----------



## vertical2

In for the 8th


----------



## Rbby258

in again for the 8th


----------



## chronicfx

In


----------



## noxon

In


----------



## Kuivamaa

In for 8.


----------



## Panzerfury

In again


----------



## Kanalplus

In for day 8!


----------



## mcg75

Day 8, count me in.


----------



## kennumen

In for day 8, don't make me wait









The answer is still 10.


----------



## fragamemnon




----------



## Blue Dragon

in again!


----------



## Johan45

In for the 8th


----------



## Blindsay

in for the 8th


----------



## twerk

In for numero 8!


----------



## RagingPwner

In!


----------



## Cyclops

In for this day.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

day 8!


----------



## InsideJob

In.


----------



## lusal

Chicken dinner!


----------



## Quadricwan

Day 8!


----------



## H3||scr3am

in for day 8


----------



## Tillmander

In again


----------



## sWaY20

In again

tappin from the neXus 5


----------



## MattGordon

In


----------



## nova4005

In for Today.


----------



## GuilT1

In for this day of April the 8th.


----------



## beatfried

In for day 7!


----------



## Fulvin

in for the eighth


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

In for 8!


----------



## Paradigm84

In for day 8.


----------



## WiSK

Ten again


----------



## Azefore

Eighty eight, in


----------



## Gilles3000

In for day 8


----------



## mrawesome421

In for day 8!


----------



## marc0053

in


----------



## 00klesk00

In for day eight.


----------



## blackeyedcheese

In for 8


----------



## z0so

8th - missed a day







(


----------



## Mopar63

Day 8 is GREAT!!!


----------



## famous1994

In for day 8!


----------



## StaticFX

congrats to the winners so far! Good luck to all


----------



## afropelican

in please


----------



## The Storm

In for 8


----------



## johny24

8th day, 3rd entry!


----------



## newbrevolution

In and the answer is DDR4 FTW


----------



## selk22

In for day 8 please!


----------



## LarsL

In again


----------



## Wihglah

In for day 8


----------



## Dragoon

Day 8, I'm in.


----------



## Dortheleus

Here's for day 8


----------



## Spacedinvader

In while I remember and before I forget!


----------



## Hagelund

Day 8, in!


----------



## Wildcard36qs

Shaking my 8-ball. *Will I win?... Signs point to yes.*


----------



## mega_option101

In for Day 8


----------



## Roaches

Missed day 7, in for 8.


----------



## Shaman Le Roi

Day 8, here I come.


----------



## nepas

In again.


----------



## wstanci3

Day 8, yeah I'm in.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

8


----------



## BWAS1000

Hat in for the 8th.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Day 7 entry.


----------



## Valor958

In again!


----------



## OcN13

Day 8 in


----------



## yanks8981

In for 4.8


----------



## Dnic41

In for day 8.


----------



## Cavey00

In again!


----------



## .theMetal

In


----------



## fuloran1

in!


----------



## BulletSponge

In for day 8, answer is 10.


----------



## Dangur

In#8


----------



## mott555

In again.


----------



## mechati

in for day 8


----------



## Jolly Roger




----------



## cyanmcleod

In once more


----------



## mayford5

Day 8 FTW!!!


----------



## Kinaesthetic

In for day 8!


----------



## JoeChamberlain

In!


----------



## shelter

In again.


----------



## TinDaDragon

I missed out for a week

In for day 8


----------



## AngeloG.

In! Thanks!


----------



## Oopsypoopsy

In for day 8


----------



## Hacksword

In again!


----------



## reapersakiller

In again


----------



## ladcrooks

i need to win fast - on bread and water


----------



## francisw19

It's a beautiful day to win!









And 10.


----------



## gerickjohn

What does 2 x 5 x 2 / 2 = ? "*10*"

In, please. =)


----------



## Shiftstealth

in again for today


----------



## Schmuckley

In to win again!


----------



## DizZz

In for day 8!


----------



## Gooberman

I'm back


----------



## WhiteWulfe

In for the 8th!


----------



## Yahar

in 8th!


----------



## Tribes

In for 4/8/2014


----------



## Pawelr98

In again


----------



## yraith

In for the 8th!


----------



## Tnt6200

In for the 8th.


----------



## jeffro37

In for 4/8/2014.


----------



## Krusher33

In for 4/8.


----------



## Metalbeard

In for 4/8.


----------



## Jj333 33

In for day 8.


----------



## chargerz919

4/8/14 Entry!

C'mon new video card


----------



## winginit

Again!


----------



## Daredevil 720

In for today.


----------



## Dustin1

In again!


----------



## jbobb

In for Day 8!


----------



## staccker

in it to win it


----------



## PapaSmurf

In for the 8th


----------



## Zolutar

In for day 8!
answer is 10


----------



## Ferrari8608

I would like in again please!


----------



## muels7

I hope my chances are great for day 8


----------



## thanos999

in for the 8


----------



## Drag0n

10 in


----------



## epidemic

in for 4/8


----------



## KBOMB

In day 8


----------



## jagz

In for day 8


----------



## dave1991

In for day 8


----------



## Draven

In for day 8


----------



## GingerJohn

In for the 8th

And it is still 10.


----------



## Carbon00ace

In for 4/8.


----------



## Majorhi

In again for the 8th.


----------



## pe4nut666

in again and the anwser is 10


----------



## Razzle Dazzle

In for 4/8


----------



## bfe_vern

In for April 8th and "ten" is answer.


----------



## JambonJovi

In for the 8 mate!


----------



## Rickles

in again


----------



## Mercyflush64

In again


----------



## SanguineDrone

Lucky 8, answer is 10.


----------



## debuchan

How did I miss this?

Well, at least there are still 22 chances for me to win, good luck everyone!


----------



## 6mmruledlines

In!


----------



## PMan007

In


----------



## Lukegrimbley

In again


----------



## Melosaiyan

Again and again!


----------



## nazarein

4/8 entry, gratz yesterdays winner


----------



## mr soft

In for the 8th


----------



## zooterboy

Hello Miss Lady....


----------



## Darkcyde

April 8th in.


----------



## wigger

In for the 8th


----------



## legoman786

4/8!


----------



## Im Batman

In please.


----------



## Boi 1da

in on 4/8


----------



## dranas

in for 4/8


----------



## KJDavisson

im in for the 8th


----------



## topdog

In for the next one


----------



## SinfulRoad

In again.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

In for 7th day please, thank you.


----------



## germslopz

04/08 checking in!


----------



## RedSunRises

In for 8!


----------



## lolllll117

here's entry number 8 for me


----------



## Phaedrus2129

LEEEROOOOOOOY


----------



## hanzy

04/08/2014...YEAH


----------



## mastertrixter

In for the ocho


----------



## spdaimon

RIP WINDOWS XP!


----------



## uaedroid

Day 8


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

In for day 8


----------



## eBombzor

In again


----------



## Quantum Reality

Avast! I sail into the blue yonder once more


----------



## 0493mike

Yeaaaaaaaaaah, I'm in


----------



## roflcopter159

Let's try again for the 8th!


----------



## Zarthux

Woot! Day 8! I'm in with an answer of 10.


----------



## criminal

In again


----------



## Ascii Aficionado

8 and stuff


----------



## Recr3ational

In for eight.


----------



## Kaiin2014

In for 8!!


----------



## FastMHz

Another IN for me!


----------



## Master__Shake

what the hey i'm in for 8 too

answer is 10


----------



## eXotix

sweet. in for 8th


----------



## Aestylis

In


----------



## Someguy316

In again; thanks.


----------



## f16-r1

8th lets do this!


----------



## Sean Webster

in today


----------



## candy_van

In for the 8th.


----------



## Yumyums

In for the 8th! Congratulations to OCN for its anniversary


----------



## Weshhh

im in for today


----------



## Skye12977

In for day #8


----------



## aznpersuazn

In for day 8


----------



## ronal

Day 8 lets go.


----------



## Sand3853

In again 4/8


----------



## Da1Nonly

4th entree.

Thank you!


----------



## Kiros

I'll give.day 8 a try


----------



## Nomad692000

In again 4/8


----------



## pioneerisloud

Day 8.


----------



## ccRicers

Going for 8.


----------



## Erick Silver

In for day 8!!!


----------



## splinterize

In 10!


----------



## Sadmoto

in!


----------



## Jhill27

In on 8


----------



## Cakewalk_S

In for the 8th


----------



## ironsurvivor

In for 8


----------



## RedCloudFuneral

lucky 8?


----------



## Racersnare21

in...again


----------



## Welliam

For day 8


----------



## jamarns

Gotta be in it to win it =)


----------



## ZHoob2004

Another entry


----------



## Taint3dBulge

ADD me i wanna win


----------



## seward

In pls.


----------



## Ultra-m-a-n

RIP windows XP

In for April 8!


----------



## PR-Imagery

8


----------



## EVILNOK

In for day 8.


----------



## Simsim

in again


----------



## KSIMP88

In


----------



## Raptore

In for today please


----------



## losttsol

In please.


----------



## Agent_kenshin

in for 8th


----------



## Moustache

in . thx


----------



## ADHDadditiv

in faur day 8?


----------



## bg92

in for the 8th time


----------



## ledzepp3

Hai guise


----------



## 996gt2

In for the 8th


----------



## zemco999

4/8


----------



## iamwardicus

In for another day!


----------



## snoogins

in!


----------



## stren

se7en


----------



## TheReciever

post


----------



## Aparition

Day #8 entry.


----------



## JRuxGaming

Day 7! Roughly 3/4 of a month to go! Good luck everyone!


----------



## ssnyder28

In for 2day


----------



## CarFreak302

In! (4/8)


----------



## Slider46

4/8 entry


----------



## Kokin

In for the 8th.


----------



## CravinR1

In 8


----------



## Artur

In for the eighth day!


----------



## Blizzie

In for #8


----------



## Mr.Scott

8 is great.


----------



## nismo_usaf

in


----------



## MrStrat007

In because why not? Love this forum!


----------



## Balsagna

In for the 8th and perhaps the 7th. I worked 16 hours so I didn't chance to go in then. If not, I understand. Military :C


----------



## jetpak12

In for the 8th.


----------



## HowHardCanItBe

in for day 8


----------



## Jawswing

I'm down for the 8th.


----------



## Traxion

In for the 8th.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

In for April 8th!

Jeffinslaw


----------



## cloppy007

3rd try


----------



## mikeyzelda

Tip: Don't eat ribs near keyboard, mouse or near the computer general area, don't even look at it







In for today


----------



## Lubed Up Slug

In for the din din


----------



## Gualichu04

In 4 day 8


----------



## Faster_is_better

eight


----------



## kalvin37

I'm here again!


----------



## mxfreek09

In for another chance


----------



## Deadboy90

One more time!
IN!!!


----------



## admin

April 7th winner is @Simsim! Congrats!


----------



## IRO-Bot

Wonder how many pages this will end with.


----------



## adamski07

Day 8!


----------



## wigger

Anyone know if OCN has a pagelimit?








I guess we will find out


----------



## brown bird

Day 8!


----------



## Wiz766

Lets do it


----------



## AcEsSalvation

And now day 8 entry!


----------



## Wheezo

My post for the day.









Answer is 10


----------



## RX7-2nr

In


----------



## thehidecheck

In it to win it


----------



## DizZz

In for day 8!


----------



## Daveros

In, please, for day 8. Answer = 10.


----------



## dr4gon

Congrats to the first week of winners thus far. Thanks again overclock.net!!


----------



## Panther Al

In for Day 8.


----------



## TechCrazy

Tryin for 8


----------



## Black5Lion

In for another chance


----------



## y2kcamaross

In for day 8


----------



## nickcnse

In for the win!


----------



## Blackhawk4

In day 8


----------



## Epipo

in for 8


----------



## Lefik

Day 8


----------



## krista031

I have faith IN day 8!


----------



## zer0d3gree

In for day 8!


----------



## Truedeal

In 8th


----------



## eternal7trance

In for day 8


----------



## Mercyflush64

In for another 10


----------



## zucciniknife

In for le day


----------



## Simsim

WOW I can't believe I won! Thanks admin, OCN has been a wonderful and very helpful community.


----------



## shlunky

In with 10!


----------



## Samishii

In for another day!


----------



## agussio

8 Days and still paying attention. Might be a personal record.


----------



## SyveRson

In the 8th.


----------



## tom.slick

in for the 8th


----------



## d3vour3r

In please









2 x 5 x 2 / 2 = 10


----------



## stubass

In for the day


----------



## ixsis

In for 04/08


----------



## Deathclaw

in for 8th


----------



## Wretchedbeasts




----------



## Oliver1234

In for the 8th


----------



## sperson1

in for 8


----------



## Kyronn94

In for the 8th!


----------



## dealio




----------



## damric




----------



## Terrorbyte

In for the 8th.


----------



## Valgaur

8th!


----------



## Blackout621

8th!


----------



## gildadan

in day 8


----------



## driftingforlife

In, totally forgot for the past few days


----------



## ZealotKi11er

In for Day 8.


----------



## robotninja

In for day 8, pretty sure i didnt do this yet...


----------



## sticks435

in for Tuesday!


----------



## agenttwisted

in for 4/8


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Entry for 8th


----------



## Ali Man

In for day 8!


----------



## animal0307

In forday 8 at 8:00


----------



## MrLinky

In for another day.


----------



## kyfire

Day 8 entry


----------



## XAslanX

post 7


----------



## rv8000

In for the 8th


----------



## Leech

In for the 8th.


----------



## yuyuik

In for day 8!


----------



## Starbomba

Day 8 is rolling...


----------



## Star Forge

Day 8!!!


----------



## jason793

In with 10.


----------



## Neo Zuko

In for 8th


----------



## p1en1nja

Day 8 plz!!!


----------



## V1ct1m1z3r

In for day 8...


----------



## pcoutu17

Dat Day 8!


----------



## ledzepp3

Gods of OCN, shine upon me.


----------



## Kaldari

#8


----------



## Gohan_Nightwing

In again! For whatever day this is.


----------



## morbid_bean

in again


----------



## RushFudge

In as usual XD


----------



## sunset1

in

edit: I just noticed I had 1000 posts :>


----------



## Drag0n

In 9/4/14


----------



## Scars Unseen

In for the 9th.


----------



## thanos999

in for the 9th


----------



## blazed_1

Day 8 in.


----------



## alancsalt

in - 10 - day 8


----------



## Mikecdm

april 8th


----------



## agrims

A new day a new opportunity!


----------



## failwheeldrive

Keep forgetting to post every day. In on 9th.


----------



## SharpShoot3r07

Im in


----------



## MattGordon

In for today.

Hopefully I'll be able to get rid of this 6 year-old case soon







.


----------



## parsec

Forgot to post yesterday, noooooo!


----------



## DuckieHo

Innie.


----------



## -SE7EN-

in for day 8


----------



## sadeter

In for today!


----------



## uaedroid

Day 8


----------



## Tagkaman

Day incognito


----------



## blupupher

ok


----------



## ZephyrBit

Dai Ate


----------



## DiaSin

In for day 9!


----------



## Carniflex

Is it already a new day?


----------



## 100cotton

Day 8


----------



## simsas18

In!

Sent from my LT26w using Tapatalk 2


----------



## EvoBeardy

Ooh why not try my luck, in please!


----------



## Furf

Day 9 submission!


----------



## Transhour

in for this day.


----------



## iwalkwithedead

In for the 9th day.

What's up buttercup?


----------



## mAs81

4/9/2014
One again,in


----------



## ladcrooks

Hasta la vista, baby


----------



## GermanyChris

In again


----------



## Net Prowler

yup lets go!


----------



## 6mmruledlines

mimimimi!


----------



## Locool676

Entering whateva day.


----------



## daguardian

another roll of the dice


----------



## lemans81

In for another


----------



## kpoeticg

In for 9


----------



## Erick Silver

In for the 9th! HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO ME!!!


----------



## blackeyedcheese

Let's go #9


----------



## mark3510

Is it Day 7 or Day 8? Either way I'm in also...


----------



## NuclearCrap

Day 8, in.


----------



## Draven

today would be day 9 and I'm in


----------



## vertical2

In for the 9th


----------



## theonedub

IN for today again?


----------



## SeekerZA

In for day 9

Answer = 10


----------



## mksteez

in again!


----------



## -X3-

Day 8, here we go again.


----------



## lordhinton

in again, again, again, again,again,again again


----------



## dzyvette

Hopefully this time...


----------



## Eddie Smurphy

In for day #8


----------



## altsanity

In for another day







keeping track is a pain


----------



## jameyscott

In for day 9 for me.


----------



## Kimir

In again!


----------



## Novakanedj

In for the 9th


----------



## wigger

In for the 9th


----------



## superericla

In


----------



## BakerMan1971

day 9 first thing opened before starting work


----------



## najiro

In for April 9!


----------



## Lutfij

IN !


----------



## Weshhh

infor day 9


----------



## hazara

☺


----------



## Vocality

Day 9


----------



## Wihglah

8 or 9 ?

In anyway.


----------



## GerBem

In for whatever day it is today


----------



## BradleyKZN

heres my entry for today


----------



## SinX7

In! Thanks!


----------



## Drag0n

In for today


----------



## mr soft

Day nine reporting in.


----------



## sWaY20

In to win

tappin from the neXus 5


----------



## kcuestag

In for Day 9.


----------



## navynuke499

in again


----------



## carmas

I skipped a few days, so I don't know anymore what entry is this. Anyway, I'm in


----------



## lanofsong

IN


----------



## Mitch311

I'm in tyvm


----------



## NuclearCrap

Day 9, in.


----------



## WiSK

Oh hi









10


----------



## kennumen

in for day 9, though the answer's still 10.


----------



## Deathclaw

Day9
in


----------



## dave1991

In for Day 9


----------



## chronicfx

In for 9


----------



## TechCrazy

Day 9 check in


----------



## soundx98

Answer is 10 and I'm in for Day 9


----------



## The Storm

In for 9


----------



## Blue Dragon

In for 8


----------



## leafonthewind

In again.


----------



## RagingPwner

In


----------



## Spacedinvader

In!


----------



## mcg75

In for Day 9!!!


----------



## Maximization

in for the 9th


----------



## Tatakai All

In again.


----------



## Kuivamaa

In for 9,


----------



## Blindsay

in for the 9th


----------



## Scott1541

In


----------



## Wretchedbeasts

In again


----------



## EVILNOK

In for the 9th.


----------



## Jenova69

In for day 9


----------



## Hefner

Not gonna win probably as I have never won anything but I'll try anyways


----------



## JoeChamberlain

In


----------



## GuilT1

In for April 9th.


----------



## MrStrat007

In for day 9!


----------



## Dragoon

I has entered for day 9.


----------



## Melosaiyan

In for win!


----------



## Johan45

In for the 9th


----------



## Tillmander

In again


----------



## lusal

This is becoming a morning ritual!


----------



## AngeloG.

In.


----------



## Rbby258

in for 9


----------



## Mopar63

Day 9 is fine


----------



## staccker

in.


----------



## JambonJovi

In for #9

*fingers crossed*


----------



## Azefore

9 divine, in for today


----------



## H3||scr3am

day 9, in again


----------



## Shaba

in it to win it!!!! thanks for the chance!


----------



## ginger_nuts

Not sure if in Australia I need to answer the question, but just in case, my answer is 10 (ten)


----------



## Fulvin

in for the ninth


----------



## 98uk

In for whatever day now


----------



## PapaSmurf

One more time for the 9th


----------



## famous1994

In again


----------



## Lukegrimbley

In again


----------



## Dyson Poindexter




----------



## Quadricwan

Guess what, still in!


----------



## TLCH723

in


----------



## newbrevolution

in


----------



## noxon

In:thumb:


----------



## 00klesk00

In for day nine.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

In for Day 9.


----------



## xioros

Soooo in









Thanks OCN!


----------



## Welliam

9


----------



## SanguineDrone

Answer is ten!


----------



## ObscureParadox

I can has cash?


----------



## TinDaDragon

In again


----------



## Paradigm84

In for day 9.


----------



## Artikbot

In too for the 9th.


----------



## jason793

Still going with 10.


----------



## aznpersuazn

in for day 8!


----------



## dman811

In for day 9.


----------



## pe4nut666

in again and the anwser is 10


----------



## StaticFX

congrats to the winnners
April 1 - @mdatmo
April 2 - @tpi2007
April 3 - @Slink3Slyde
April 4 - @wanako
April 5 - @Sand3853
April 6 - @DiaSin
April 7 - @Simsim
so far!

hope I see my name in there!... my birthday is saturday btw... in case you werent sure what to get me. lol:thumb:


----------



## Black5Lion

Let's try this again. In for another chance at this









_10 as before._


----------



## germslopz

04/09 Checking in!!


----------



## adamski07

Day 9!


----------



## Shaman Le Roi

Day 9, here I come !


----------



## kevinf

day 9! in for the win.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

9


----------



## dealio

nine


----------



## mxfreek09

In for another chance!


----------



## Terrorbyte

In for the 9th.


----------



## twerk

In for number 9.


----------



## Dnic41

In for 4/9.


----------



## fuloran1

in


----------



## Millillion

In it in a minute!


----------



## Kaiin2014

In for the ninth!


----------



## Cakewalk_S

In for 9th


----------



## Oopsypoopsy

In for the 9th


----------



## jeffro37

In again. 4/9/2014


----------



## Valor958

In again!


----------



## shelter

In for today.


----------



## .theMetal

In


----------



## Jj333 33

In for day 9.


----------



## cgipson1

in for the win!


----------



## Jolly Roger

In


----------



## reapersakiller

In de chopper ;-)


----------



## BigMack70

Yay!


----------



## Yahar

in 9th


----------



## Dustin1

Annnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnd I'm in!


----------



## Rickles

in again.


----------



## Jollyriffic

april 9th


----------



## DizZz

In for day 9!


----------



## 996gt2

In for 4/9


----------



## Jhill27

In again


----------



## mtbiker033

checking in on April 9th!


----------



## Pawelr98

In again


----------



## ssgtnubb

In


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Charlie approves this post.

In.


----------



## chargerz919

4/9/14 Entry!


----------



## Tanid

In


----------



## francisw19

Reporting for duty!









And the answer is 10.


----------



## Wavefunction

Day 9!


----------



## mastertrixter

In for 9


----------



## Aparition

In for day 9


----------



## jbobb

In for 4/9/14!


----------



## KBOMB

Day 9!!! IN


----------



## zer0d3gree

In for the 9th!


----------



## yanks8981

In for 4.9


----------



## Shiftstealth

in for 4.9.2014


----------



## Razzle Dazzle

I'm still in it to win it. 4/9


----------



## Darkcyde

April 9th in.


----------



## grayfox99

In


----------



## Tnt6200

In 9.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

In for the 9th!


----------



## FastMHz

In


----------



## mrawesome421

In for day 9!


----------



## .:hybrid:.

I keep forgetting to enter this thing. In for day 9


----------



## Angrybutcher

In again


----------



## Yumyums

In for day 9!


----------



## muels7

Feeling fine on day 9


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

In for 9


----------



## Dangur

In#9


----------



## hanzy

04/09/2014


----------



## SinfulRoad

In for day 9.


----------



## Dortheleus

in for day 9


----------



## mott555

In.


----------



## skupples

Giggity


----------



## Krulani

IN-ter Sandman, day 9.


----------



## thelude

April 09,2014


----------



## Kokin

In for the 9th.


----------



## GingerJohn

In for the 9th

And it is still 10


----------



## z0so

WINNING


----------



## Boi 1da

In again!


----------



## BulletSponge

In for day 9, answer is 10.


----------



## spdaimon

Happy 10th OCN!


----------



## navit

In for whatever day we are at now


----------



## intelfan

In for 9!


----------



## PMan007

IN for today. Thanks


----------



## legoman786

4/9!


----------



## morbid_bean

Day number? Lol


----------



## Star Forge

Day[9].


----------



## rv8000

In for le 9th


----------



## kyfire

Day 9 and still hangin tough


----------



## remz1337

in again!


----------



## failwheeldrive

In on 10


----------



## Sparhawk

Cool!


----------



## Lefik

Day 9!


----------



## HPE1000

In for day 9, looks like I forgot about day 8


----------



## Wildcard36qs

Nine's gonna be mine!


----------



## Sped

What a mighty fine time to chime in for day nine


----------



## Kinaesthetic

In for the 9th!


----------



## topdog

Checking in again


----------



## selk22

Day 9 this time.

Im in


----------



## Zarthux

Probably the greatest day of the month with Day9!!!


----------



## nepas

In again.


----------



## Caldeio

In


----------



## afropelican

in please


----------



## ZephyrBit

InFTW


----------



## thehidecheck

In for Day[9]


----------



## animal0307

Day 9


----------



## barkinos98

Oh damn im late, but wherever you stop the mistakes its your profit said my ancestors (Turkish saying, doesnt work out too well when translated lol)

GL yo!


----------



## RedCloudFuneral

in


----------



## Kaldari

#9


----------



## bg92

In again.


----------



## Carbon00ace

In for 4/9.


----------



## 0493mike

In in in.


----------



## robE

In for April 9th


----------



## Ali Man

In for today.


----------



## Gualichu04

day 9 entry


----------



## Mercyflush64

Answer 10


----------



## Faster_is_better

In 4 ninth


----------



## RedSunRises

In for day 9!


----------



## ADHDadditiv

In 4 Day 9 Really want this for the new Logitech G502 lol.

BTW Admin do I have to input the skill testing question answer every post?


----------



## 100cotton

April 9


----------



## masustic

april 9


----------



## roflcopter159

Perhaps April 9th will be my day....


----------



## pioneerisloud

Day 9.


----------



## ssnyder28

In for the 9th


----------



## KSIMP88

IN!


----------



## Philly27

In again!


----------



## yraith

In for day 9!


----------



## MarlowXim

Day 9 STQ10

Winner winner chicken dinner?


----------



## Recr3ational

In for day 9


----------



## lilxskull

In


----------



## ZHoob2004

today's entry


----------



## -SE7EN-

Day[9]


----------



## nismo_usaf

nine


----------



## Skye12977

In for day 9


----------



## i_ame_killer_2

In for 04/09


----------



## dseg

Let's do this!!!!







Pick me! Pick me!


----------



## krista031

IN



Im gonna WIN a battlecruiser


----------



## Aestylis

In Again.


----------



## candy_van

In for the 9th


----------



## airisom2

I'm in for 04/09/14. If I win, I'll show you guys the most awesome picture of my cat.


----------



## Rookie1337

In for day 9. I need the money.


----------



## johny24

In for new computer parts!


----------



## Quantum Reality

Aim for the stars!









Answer: 10


----------



## Taint3dBulge

Wait wut 9 days now


----------



## Sand3853

Lets do this.. 4/9


----------



## boot318

Inny!!!!!


----------



## Jim888

In for 4/9


----------



## sperson1

in for 9


----------



## nickcnse

In!


----------



## Simsim

In for day 9


----------



## Cavey00

In again!


----------



## ixsis

in for the 9th


----------



## nazarein

4/9 entry, gratz yesterdays winner


----------



## Lubed Up Slug

In for the gin


----------



## BWAS1000

I'll keep trying.


----------



## jamarns

In for the 9th!


----------



## Ferrari8608

I'll be in for the 9th as well. That's SSD money!


----------



## Genesis1984

In again


----------



## Mac the Geek

In for 9 April. My baby boy is four months old today, and he needs a donation to the GPU fund.


----------



## OcN13

Day 9 in.


----------



## -iceblade^

In for 9, please, and thanks!


----------



## 95329

And a lot late this time around


----------



## Daredevil 720

In for today.


----------



## Arizonian

#9 In


----------



## RussianJ

New day, new in!


----------



## terryxviet

In please


----------



## criminal

In again


----------



## ccRicers

I'm going in


----------



## xlastshotx

In for day nine


----------



## jagz

In for day 9


----------



## Krusher33

In for 4/9.


----------



## Truedeal

In for 9th


----------



## ledzepp3

Again!


----------



## marc0053

in


----------



## BroJin

Need some gas money


----------



## luciddreamer124

In again


----------



## winginit

Once more


----------



## HowHardCanItBe

In for day 9


----------



## Cyclops

In.


----------



## CarFreak302

In! (4/9)


----------



## IRO-Bot

woot


----------



## wstanci3

In for day 9. Thanks


----------



## tom.slick

in on the 9th


----------



## Hukkel

Just before the day is over .


----------



## masgreko

Feels like groundhog day for the 9th day in a row


----------



## Metalbeard

In for 4/9.


----------



## p1en1nja

in for day 9


----------



## Racersnare21

in


----------



## HobieCat

In for April 9th.

Answer: 10


----------



## y2kcamaross

In for April 9th


----------



## PR-Imagery

9


----------



## EpicPie

In for april 9th. ^_^


----------



## TheReciever

In!


----------



## SDMODNoob

In for day 9


----------



## mikeyzelda

In for today.


----------



## jetpak12

In for the 9th.


----------



## Someguy316

In again for the 9th.


----------



## blupupher

hello


----------



## sadeter

In for today! Yay!


----------



## gildadan

In for the 9th


----------



## Mr.Scott

9 is divine.


----------



## xD4rkFire

In for April 9! The answer is 10.


----------



## Ddreder

Gimmie teh monies!!


----------



## beatfried

in for day 9.


----------



## Tennobanzai

in for day 9


----------



## cloppy007

In for 9 Apr.


----------



## Mumbles37

In in!


----------



## f16-r1

Day 9!


----------



## seward

In pls.


----------



## ronal

Day 9.


----------



## Starbomba

Day 9, engage!


----------



## robotninja

In for the 9th.


----------



## ironsurvivor

In for day 9


----------



## diggiddi

Yep yep


----------



## stren

seems like its day 9 already or should i say day j


----------



## zemco999

4/9/14


----------



## Blizzie

In for 9.


----------



## Thready

I know that I have a snowball's chance at winning, but I just want to post here so I can partake in the festivities.


----------



## brown bird

In for day 9!


----------



## Agent_kenshin

in for 9th


----------



## Philly_boy

In for day 9


----------



## Balsagna

in baby in for day # 9


----------



## Sean Webster

In today


----------



## dranas

in for 4/9


----------



## Celcius

In it to win it!


----------



## seraph84

in!


----------



## eternal7trance

In for day 9


----------



## Valgaur

9th!!


----------



## cyanmcleod

In again


----------



## Wheezo

In for the neinth


----------



## leafonthewind

In again


----------



## agenttwisted

in for 4/9


----------



## RX7-2nr




----------



## Coopa

IN FOR DAY NINE!


----------



## cdnGhost

I'm in!


----------



## rocstar96

In for day 9


----------



## TURN & BURN

Count me IN day9


----------



## LarsL

Another day another dollar


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Day 9


----------



## KyadCK

In for the 9th.


----------



## stubass

in for today


----------



## driftingforlife

in


----------



## V1ct1m1z3r

In again


----------



## darwing

I'm in!


----------



## KnownDragon

In Please Need parts lol!


----------



## Loosenut

in


----------



## MrLinky

Super in.


----------



## Angrychair

just found out about this thread, count me in from here on out!

In like Flynn


----------



## Oliver1234

In for the 9th!


----------



## Pao

IN


----------



## EliteGhost

*In*


----------



## SyveRson

In for the 9th.


----------



## dr4gon

Thank you OCN!


----------



## dejahboi

In for day 2


----------



## Majorhi

I'm in...again.


----------



## jason387

In again!


----------



## blackhole2013

in it to win it


----------



## pinkfloyd1

In! Good luck all!


----------



## Gohan_Nightwing

In again! For whatever day this is...


----------



## BinaryDemon

BUMP.


----------



## goodtobeking

In


----------



## mav2000

In


----------



## newpc

in, what are the chances


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Day 9


----------



## ZBoneCapone

In.


----------



## <({D34TH})>

In


----------



## Firehawk

In

Answer still 10


----------



## Moustache

in


----------



## Cpyro

In


----------



## alancsalt

in - 10 - day 9


----------



## Samurai707

In again!


----------



## Citra

In for 9!


----------



## mark3510

In also for Day 9 or 10 I think...lost count already


----------



## lemans81

another entry.


----------



## MattGordon

In to win!


----------



## XAslanX

Post 8


----------



## Mikecdm

April 9th


----------



## The_chemist21

In for day 10


----------



## Draven

In for day 10


----------



## Panther Al

Once more, into the breach of the current day's chances of victory!

Or not, but what the heck, a guy gotta dream.


----------



## Thready

Guess who's back, back, back, back again, gain, gain, Thready's back, back, back, tell a friend, friend, friend.

April 10th


----------



## Net Prowler

lets go


----------



## Carniflex

I'm in.


----------



## Erick Silver

In for April 10!!!


----------



## SalisburySteak

In again


----------



## confed

and I am in again


----------



## JRuxGaming

9


----------



## rv8000

day numba 10


----------



## dave1991

In again


----------



## itzhoovEr

In


----------



## TechCrazy

Day 9. 12:58 am est woot bed time


----------



## UNOE

In for 8


----------



## dman811

1:04 AM


----------



## uaedroid

Day 9


----------



## diggiddi

Here we go again


----------



## mAs81

10 April 2014, in again!


----------



## noxon

In


----------



## DuckieHo

inside?


----------



## -SE7EN-

in on 10


----------



## GermanyChris

In again

Sent from my HTC One mini using Tapatalk


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Day 9


----------



## carmas

In again


----------



## simsas18

In!


----------



## Gualichu04

in 4 10th of april


----------



## Caldeio

Day 9


----------



## skupples




----------



## Tatakai All

Day 9


----------



## altsanity

In once again


----------



## wigger

In for day 10


----------



## Sadmoto

in!


----------



## huzzug

In for the win


----------



## KyadCK

10th day, 1/3rd through.


----------



## Wihglah

In again!


----------



## eXotix

innnnnn


----------



## Vocality

In for Day 9


----------



## cdnGhost

In for Day 10!


----------



## sadeter

I think I may have missed a day. Oh well. In for the next one.


----------



## 98uk

Innings for la winnings.


----------



## jameyscott

10th day for me!


----------



## daguardian

In


----------



## mksteez

im in!


----------



## KSIMP88

InB411th


----------



## iwalkwithedead

Reporting in for Day 10!


----------



## SanguineDrone

In again answer is 10.


----------



## APhamX

In it to win it. 10


----------



## Kimir

In for another day.


----------



## Eddie Smurphy

Here we go again, this is for day 10!


----------



## H-man




----------



## Majorhi

In for another day.


----------



## yuyuik

In for 10!


----------



## Killhouse

In!

10


----------



## BakerMan1971

Day 10


----------



## JMCB

In!!! Yay!


----------



## -X3-

In once again.


----------



## Deathclaw

in for 10th


----------



## afropelican

in


----------



## GerBem

In again


----------



## Rbby258

in for the 10th


----------



## Weshhh

in for day 10


----------



## NuclearCrap

Day 10, in.


----------



## kzinti1

In for Day 10.


----------



## andrei.c

In! Thank you for the contest!


----------



## Tagkaman

Looks like we're a third of the way!


----------



## WiSK

Anyone for TENnis?


----------



## TURN & BURN

Trip 10 in again


----------



## navynuke499

in again


----------



## 6mmruledlines

i want in too


----------



## SeekerZA

In for day 10


----------



## thanos999

in for the 10


----------



## B NEGATIVE

And in for the 10th.


----------



## lanofsong

In


----------



## Hacksword

in, thanks again!


----------



## ssgtnubb

In


----------



## JambonJovi

Aaand in for the 10th time...


----------



## pm1109

In...

Crossing fingers


----------



## RagingPwner

In


----------



## Cakewalk_S

In for 10th


----------



## xlastshotx

I'm in


----------



## ixsis

day 10 - in


----------



## lordhinton

in for the next


----------



## CravinR1

In 410


----------



## smex

i´m in too


----------



## Drag0n

In for day 10


----------



## Ukkooh

In for 10th day.


----------



## Blue Dragon




----------



## mcg75

In for today!


----------



## Blindsay

In for the 10th


----------



## Kuivamaa

In for 10.


----------



## lusal

The morning ritual...well. One of them. In!


----------



## EVILNOK

In for day 9.


----------



## mr soft

In for day 10 , thanks OCN


----------



## JoeChamberlain

In


----------



## barkinos98

In for another day!


----------



## Johan45

In for the 10th


----------



## Truedeal

In for 4/10.


----------



## fuloran1

In again...


----------



## Maximization

in for 10th


----------



## Mopar63

Day 10 and in again....


----------



## Squeeky

In for day 10







what a wonderful comp


----------



## GuilT1

In for the 10th!


----------



## Paradigm84

In for day 10.


----------



## Mumbles37

In again!


----------



## RushFudge

In again pls.


----------



## Melosaiyan

Posting for another day


----------



## .:hybrid:.

10:thumb:


----------



## 95329

In


----------



## Fulvin

entering


----------



## chronicfx

In please


----------



## 00klesk00

In for day ten.


----------



## Shaman Le Roi

In for day 10 please.


----------



## The.Crusher

In.


----------



## famous1994

In for day 10


----------



## StaticFX

Count me in.. again! lol 4/10/2014

birthday is 4/12.... just sayin..


----------



## mrawesome421

In for day 10!


----------



## BWAS1000

Day 10 I am in.

_*Sent from my Galaxy Nexus*_


----------



## rocstar96

In for the 10th


----------



## airisom2

In again for 10.


----------



## Dangur

In


----------



## z0so

In again


----------



## soundx98

In for Day 9 as well.

HODOR


----------



## Dragoon

Count me in


----------



## The Storm

In for 10


----------



## TLCH723

In


----------



## Jhill27

In again


----------



## Scott1541

In


----------



## Alastair

In for day 11!!!


----------



## cyanmcleod

in again


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Day 10!


----------



## OcN13

day 10 in


----------



## HardheadedMurphy

ooooh, in... Thank you OCN


----------



## DiaSin

In for day 10!


----------



## Wildcard36qs

I'm waiting with anticipat10n.


----------



## Spacedinvader

In for a win! (one can hope







)


----------



## LordOfTots

In!


----------



## Valor958

IN!


----------



## Starbomba

Aaaand the 10th day is running!


----------



## Dnic41

In for day 10!


----------



## jason793

In again. Going to change it up and go with 12 today.







Maybe I will have better luck with this number.


----------



## Carbon00ace

In for 4/10.


----------



## uaedroid

Day 10


----------



## Stealth Pyros

10


----------



## Darkcyde

April 10th in.


----------



## marc0053

in


----------



## sperson1

in for 10


----------



## cgipson1

in again on 10 to win


----------



## pcoutu17

In for 10!


----------



## najiro

For April 10


----------



## .theMetal

In


----------



## Jaguarbamf

In for day 10 please!


----------



## RedSunRises

In for 10!


----------



## krista031

day 10, here we go agaIN


----------



## BulletSponge

In for day 10, answer is 10.


----------



## nepas

In again


----------



## vertical2

In for the 10th


----------



## yraith

In for day 10 please!


----------



## kevinf

No luck in vegas, but here comes day ten with OCN


----------



## Jolly Roger

inn


----------



## lostsurfer

In for the tenth day!


----------



## MrStrat007

In for 10
Answer is 10
10
.


----------



## PROBN4LYFE

in


----------



## ladcrooks

its only me


----------



## SinfulRoad

In for day 10.


----------



## Tribes

In for 4/10/14


----------



## Shiftstealth

in for 4-10-14


----------



## francisw19

In for today. The answer is 10.


----------



## Rickles

in again.


----------



## buzzbuzzbuzz

Let's give it a try- I'm in.


----------



## Kaldari

#10


----------



## mott555

In again!


----------



## Jollyriffic

april 10th


----------



## Ddreder

In again for today. Pick me!


----------



## staccker

in for another


----------



## newbrevolution

in


----------



## dealio

10


----------



## jbobb

In for Day 10!


----------



## Philly27

trying again Whoo!


----------



## chargerz919

4/10/14 Entry!

In it to win it.


----------



## beatfried

in for day 9.


----------



## germslopz

04/10 checking in! Have a great day everyone.


----------



## Kinaesthetic

In for 10!


----------



## Welliam

day 10


----------



## Wakalakaz

in for 4/10


----------



## YaGit(TM)

awesome!








In for the win


----------



## Aparition

In for Big daddio day 10


----------



## Terrere

In on Day 10!


----------



## spdaimon

10:10 wins


----------



## Slider46

4/10 entry!


----------



## Nomad692000

Yep in 4/10


----------



## Dortheleus

Hey day 10


----------



## stealthybox

in for 4/10!


----------



## shelter

In again.


----------



## Millillion

In once again!


----------



## BroJin

in


----------



## nazarein

4/10 entry, gratz yesterdays winner


----------



## Wretchedbeasts

lets party! I am in!


----------



## stren

day ten


----------



## MarlowXim

Day 10

STQ:`10

FTW?


----------



## pe4nut666

in again and answers 10


----------



## Pawelr98

in again


----------



## bfromcolo

in


----------



## Angrychair

soon...


----------



## thelude

DAY 10


----------



## jeffro37

In for day 10.


----------



## 100cotton

April 10


----------



## WhiteWulfe

In for the 10th!


----------



## Ascii Aficionado

In for the 10th


----------



## LarsL

iN


----------



## debuchan

I hope I win today!


----------



## Ferrari8608

Assuming I haven't won the 8th or 9th, I would like in for the 10th please.


----------



## BigMack70

In!


----------



## twerk

In for the 10th!


----------



## PMan007

I'm in for today.

Thanks


----------



## MattGordon

In for today.

What time does it reset? It feels like I'm posting all over the place in this thread.


----------



## NixZiZ

In I guess

Question Answer: 10


----------



## stl drifter

Im in for day 9


----------



## mtbiker033

in 4 today!!


----------



## Angrybutcher

Another random entry for me


----------



## Azefore

I think I'm in again


----------



## Skye12977

In for day 10


----------



## bg92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> Another random entry for me


You won an entire rig, let others who never won anything win









btw in for day 10


----------



## Zarthux

In for day 10. hooray!


----------



## DizZz

In for day 10!


----------



## aznpersuazn

in for day 10!


----------



## Mercyflush64

In again


----------



## legoman786

4/10


----------



## zer0d3gree

Guess its that time to enter for day 10. Good luck everyone


----------



## hotrod717

In


----------



## Metalbeard

Reporting in for 4/10.


----------



## Jenova69

In for day 10


----------



## muels7

In again on day 10


----------



## AngeloG.

In.


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

In for the 10th


----------



## Boi 1da

in number 10.


----------



## adizz

In for day 10

Sent from my Moto G using Tapatalk


----------



## hanzy

04/10/2014-ALOHA


----------



## 996gt2

In for the 10th


----------



## ADHDadditiv

IN 4 THE 10TH! ALL CAPS DAY!


----------



## kcuestag

In for day 10.


----------



## parsec

I forgot to post yesterday, yet again! What a dork! NOT today!!


----------



## Faster_is_better

To the tenth!


----------



## johny24

Man, I could really go for some chocolate right now.


----------



## tom.slick

in on 10


----------



## kyfire

Day 10 of a awesome 10 year celebration!


----------



## Cavey00

In for the win again.


----------



## soundx98

In for day 10


----------



## Tanid

in


----------



## fleetfeather

in 10


----------



## mxfreek09

In for another shot at it!


----------



## dranas

in for 4/10


----------



## Recr3ational

In for 10.


----------



## nickcnse

In again!


----------



## FastMHz

In!


----------



## blupupher

hola!


----------



## agentsmith5150

Free money!? I'm in.


----------



## Jj333 33

In for the 10th.


----------



## Quadricwan

In for 10


----------



## jamarns

In =)


----------



## Tillmander

In again


----------



## candy_van

In for the 10th


----------



## topdog

me too


----------



## waslakhani

In


----------



## t0ni

I'm in.


----------



## mastertrixter

Day 10 in


----------



## H3||scr3am

In for day 10


----------



## CosmonautLaika

would be great, thanks!


----------



## losttsol

In for today. Thanks.


----------



## Sean Webster

in today


----------



## Bridgypoo

In for 4/10/2014.


----------



## Wihglah

try again!


----------



## Leech

In again.


----------



## Gilles3000

In for day 10


----------



## kpoeticg

Innnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## Yumyums

In for day 10, please and thank you!


----------



## Slaughter

In for day 10!
Skill testing answer: 10


----------



## blackeyedcheese

In for 10


----------



## Genesis1984

In again.


----------



## Arizonian

In #10


----------



## Furf

In for Number 10!


----------



## intelfan

Day 10!


----------



## Tennobanzai

day 10, thank you!


----------



## SharpShoot3r07

in


----------



## kalvin37

Here I am, again.


----------



## Simsim

in for day 10


----------



## Lefik

Day 10


----------



## SinX7

In. Thanks!


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Lastest Winners

April 8 - ledzepp3
April 9 - yahar

Please follow the instructions in the first post to claim your prize


----------



## Krusher33

In for 4/10


----------



## masgreko

Let's get a win on day 10


----------



## ZHoob2004

entry for the 10th


----------



## eBombzor




----------



## driftingforlife

in for 10


----------



## xILukasIx

That's pretty awesome, I'm in!


----------



## blazed_1

If for day 10.


----------



## wrath04

^^^^ DITTO







gL guys!


----------



## HobieCat

Day 10

Answer: 10


----------



## masustic

april 10


----------



## p1en1nja

In for Day 10


----------



## Racersnare21

in


----------



## hathornd

HAY-HAYHAY GUYZ!!

Hope i win.


----------



## Samishii

In again!


----------



## winginit

In.....


----------



## remz1337

again!


----------



## i_ame_killer_2

In for 10th


----------



## Pegasus

in


----------



## najiro

In for April 10th


----------



## yanks8981

In for 4.10!


----------



## ronal

In for the 10th.


----------



## m_jones_

In.


----------



## HowHardCanItBe

In for day 10


----------



## zemco999

In for 4/10


----------



## snoogins

In !


----------



## GingerJohn

In for the 10th

And still 10


----------



## A7xConnor

In for the 10th!


----------



## Synister

In for day 10!


----------



## Laylow

In on the 10th


----------



## Somedude168

Count me in for day 10.


----------



## Blizzie

In for 10.


----------



## Sand3853

In for 10


----------



## ipv89

in again


----------



## KBOMB

In again too!


----------



## Ultra-m-a-n

In for April 10!


----------



## beetlespin

In for April 10.


----------



## Jawswing

I'm down for today.


----------



## JRuxGaming

10 days in, for the win!


----------



## Mr.Scott

10!


----------



## adamski07

In for day 10!


----------



## Blackhawk4

In day 10


----------



## V1ct1m1z3r

I keep dream*IN*g.


----------



## eternal7trance

In for 10


----------



## Kokin

In for the 10th


----------



## Oliver1234

In for the 10th!


----------



## Schmuckley

In!


----------



## KenLautner

In for April 10.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

In for day 10!


----------



## jetpak12

In for April 10th.


----------



## navit

In for 10


----------



## y2kcamaross

In for day 10!


----------



## mikeyzelda

In, April 10.


----------



## Daredevil 720

In for today.


----------



## Mac the Geek

On the tenth day of the fourth month, verily did Mac the Geek enter his name into the daily drawing. And he saw that he was in, and he was well pleased.


----------



## brown bird

Day 10!


----------



## PR-Imagery

10


----------



## redshirtx

Ten days...this probably guarantees the person _after_ me will win, but hey...


----------



## Daveros

In, thank you. Answer 10.


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Day 10


----------



## CarFreak302

In! (4/10)


----------



## cloppy007

in!


----------



## Jeffinslaw

In for April 10th!

Jeffinslaw


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bg92*
> 
> You won an entire rig, let others who never won anything win
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw in for day 10


But it was more than a year ago


----------



## Aestylis

In


----------



## PapaSmurf

The answer is 10 and in for the 10th.


----------



## RX7-2nr

in


----------



## <({D34TH})>

In #2


----------



## arconic

in again


----------



## BakerMan1971

The witching hour has passed it's day 11 here in the UK


----------



## mfknjadagr8

In for 4/10 (thinking that h220x would look nice attached to the top of my case until i can buy another lol)


----------



## ZephyrBit

in again


----------



## stubass

In for the day


----------



## bg92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> But it was more than a year ago


That doesn't change anything, the point still stands








Just kidding, I don't really have anything against you entering but I'll admit that I wouldn't like to see same people winning even if it's a completely different contest.


----------



## MrLinky

Day 10 is upon us, and I am in.


----------



## gears2head84

In this for the day.


----------



## seraph84

in


----------



## Wheezo

Today's entry.

Thank you.


----------



## Agent_kenshin

in for 10th


----------



## ledzepp3

A little help towards my dream car never hurts


----------



## IRO-Bot

Believe it


----------



## Terrorbyte

In for 10


----------



## Neo Zuko

10... Ahhh ahhh ahhhh.


----------



## Valgaur

in for the tenth!


----------



## splinterize

in 10


----------



## selk22

Day 10 for the win!


----------



## hazara

How many posts can a single thread handle? On track for highest posts per thread ever!


----------



## TechCrazy

In for april 10


----------



## SyveRson

In for the 10th.


----------



## Tnt6200

In for the 10th.


----------



## HolyDriver

In!


----------



## iamwardicus

In for today


----------



## roflcopter159

Hey cool, I guess I'll enter yet again on the 10th!


----------



## seward

In pls.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

In why not.


----------



## dr4gon

Count me in today, thanks OCN!!


----------



## animal0307

In late on day 10


----------



## lolllll117

here's entry #9 for me


----------



## Rookie1337

In for day 10 when the answer to winning is 10.


----------



## markallen1988

In for today.


----------



## sWaY20

In

tappin from the neXus 5


----------



## wstanci3

In


----------



## Gohan_Nightwing

In again!


----------



## mxthunder

10... in.. sweet


----------



## Firehawk

In again

10


----------



## HPE1000

In for day 10


----------



## phazer11

In for today


----------



## blackhole2013

I want some money .....


----------



## Quantum Reality

To win or not to win. That is the question.

Skill-testing answer: 10.


----------



## mark3510

In for Day 10


----------



## nismo_usaf

ten


----------



## Tatakai All

Day 10 signing in.


----------



## reapersakiller

Day 10.

in please


----------



## Panther Al

11APR14, here I am


----------



## Ali Man

In for today.


----------



## UNOE

in for today what ever day it is


----------



## candy_van

4/11 in-diddly


----------



## Mikecdm

Still april 10th here


----------



## TURN & BURN

EST in for 11th


----------



## -SE7EN-

in for 11


----------



## simsas18

In again


----------



## Net Prowler

yo


----------



## DuckieHo

Inside here.


----------



## ccRicers

Back in!


----------



## dman811

In at 12:34am on 4/11/14.


----------



## B-Con

So in!!


----------



## Draven

In for 11/04/14


----------



## XAslanX

post 9


----------



## Lubed Up Slug

In for the 10th


----------



## Yumyums

In for day 11 (12:14 am 11/04/14)

Congratulations again to OCN for its 10th anniversary!!


----------



## mAs81

Once again,I'm in!11-April 2014


----------



## lemans81

In again


----------



## Xinoxide

Day 11 in.


----------



## The_chemist21

In for day 11.


----------



## Samurai707

in it for today!


----------



## kpoeticg

In for 11


----------



## KyadCK

11th.


----------



## sadeter

In for today!


----------



## rocstar96

In for 11


----------



## carmas

in for today


----------



## confed

In as usual


----------



## GermanyChris

In again


----------



## EliteGhost

In


----------



## EvoBeardy

Also in again!


----------



## pioneerisloud

Day 10


----------



## Carniflex

I'm in.


----------



## daguardian

One last throw of the dice, in.


----------



## Vocality

Day 10


----------



## Drag0n

In for the 11th


----------



## Caldeio




----------



## YaGit(TM)

In


----------



## KSIMP88

In again


----------



## noxon

In


----------



## agrims

In again again


----------



## Hyoketsu

Whoops, missed the first few days. Count me in~


----------



## CravinR1

In 4-11


----------



## kahboom

Free money. I'm in


----------



## RedSunRises

In for day 11


----------



## wigger

In for day 11


----------



## marc0053

In


----------



## slothiraptor

in


----------



## mav2000

In for day 10.... I think


----------



## cdnGhost

In, may the force be with us!
(sorry couldn't resist... been watching the clone wars on Netflix...)


----------



## altsanity

In for which ever day it is now


----------



## iwalkwithedead

Day 11, let's keep this party going.


----------



## SeekerZA

In for day 11


----------



## 6mmruledlines

in again!


----------



## selk22

Day 11! Im in


----------



## Kimir

in once more!


----------



## WiSK

in again 10


----------



## afropelican

In for whatever day this is


----------



## Balsagna

In 4 day 11 :V


----------



## 98uk

Day eleven.

Get in there son.


----------



## superericla

in


----------



## debuchan

In for 11th!


----------



## Gualichu04

In for Friday the 11th.


----------



## Spacedinvader

In!


----------



## Lutfij

IN


----------



## dave1991

In


----------



## mcg75

in for today.


----------



## GerBem

In again


----------



## xlastshotx

In for todays


----------



## i_ame_killer_2

In for 11h


----------



## Tagkaman

Once


----------



## Molten

in


----------



## lanofsong

IN


----------



## ginger_nuts

Not sure if in Australia I need to answer the question, but just in case, my answer is 10 (ten)


----------



## RagingPwner

In


----------



## Deathclaw

in for 11th


----------



## Blue Dragon

in


----------



## Blindsay

in for the 11th


----------



## cyanmcleod

In again


----------



## [CyGnus]

In again


----------



## angel88888

In!
10!


----------



## Johan45

in for the 11th


----------



## mksteez

in again!


----------



## vertical2

In for the 11th


----------



## Wihglah

11th!!!

?


----------



## ladcrooks

i keep repeating myself - again


----------



## 95329

In


----------



## DK_mz

10??

in for april 11th


----------



## Melosaiyan

Trying for another day


----------



## hazara

Hmmm, is April 11 2x April 1?


----------



## bfe_vern

8 and 10


----------



## Tillmander

In again


----------



## GuilT1

In for this 11th day of April.


----------



## Truedeal

In for 4/11


----------



## Bridgypoo

In for 4/11.


----------



## Mopar63

April the 11th and in...


----------



## thanos999

in for the 11


----------



## Killhouse

In
10


----------



## navynuke499

in for another


----------



## Scars Unseen

In for the 11th


----------



## EVILNOK

In.


----------



## fragamemnon




----------



## The Storm

In for 11


----------



## Fulvin

in


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

In for 11!


----------



## lusal

TGIF! In for the 11th!


----------



## robE

in for 11/04/2014


----------



## beatfried

in for day 10


----------



## Dortheleus

in for day 11.


----------



## 00klesk00

In for day 11.


----------



## famous1994

In for 11


----------



## MattGordon

In for today.


----------



## Jhill27

Lets do it again.


----------



## Kaiin2014

in for the 11th


----------



## kcuestag

In for Day 11.


----------



## soundx98

In for Day11


----------



## Squeeky

In for 11th


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Day 11


----------



## adamski07

In for day 11!


----------



## StaticFX

its day 11 on my quest for the prize... no luck in my search. Water is becoming more scarce here and the locals are getting suspicious of me. Im not sure how much longer I can maintain my cover. ... someone's coming. gotta go.


----------



## masustic

Day 11


----------



## spdaimon

in


----------



## lordhinton

day bla bla bla ive lost track


----------



## Agent_kenshin

in for 11th


----------



## ssgtnubb

In


----------



## Scott1541

in


----------



## Quadricwan

In for the 11th!


----------



## kennumen

Day 11; answer 10.


----------



## JambonJovi

In for the 11th


----------



## H3||scr3am

in for day 11


----------



## Millillion

In for another day!


----------



## fuloran1

One more time!


----------



## nazarein

4/11 entry


----------



## TUDJ

day 11

in


----------



## jameyscott

4/11! *crosses fingers*


----------



## Stealth Pyros

11


----------



## DiNet

hello


----------



## cgipson1

in again, day 11


----------



## Dnic41

In for day 11.


----------



## airisom2

In again for 11.


----------



## eternal7trance

In for 11


----------



## Starbomba

In for the 11th!


----------



## Transhour

in for the 11th


----------



## Dragoon

In for the 11th.


----------



## arconic

in again in again


----------



## OcN13

day 11 in


----------



## Carbon00ace

In for 4/11.


----------



## Nomad692000

In for 11


----------



## Aparition

massive attack for day 11


----------



## mark_thaddeus

11 it is!


----------



## Shiftstealth

in for 4-11


----------



## Jenova69

In for the 11.


----------



## mxfreek09

In for another chance at it!


----------



## magicalpancake

In


----------



## Nw0rb

In for another chance


----------



## newbrevolution

in


----------



## aznpersuazn

in for day 11


----------



## .theMetal

In


----------



## nova4005

In for Today.


----------



## andrei.c

In! Thank you for the contest!


----------



## skupples

Innnnnnn


----------



## Krusher33

In for 4/11


----------



## Jolly Roger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neo Zuko*
> 
> 10... Ahhh ahhh ahhhh.


 I see what you did there.

In, again.


----------



## Darkcyde

April 11th in.


----------



## Dustin1

April 11th! Missed the last couple of days....


----------



## mfknjadagr8

4/11 entry....h220x I can almost hear you pumping now...


----------



## germslopz

04/11 checking in!


----------



## Cyclops

In.


----------



## Zolutar

in again and 10


----------



## Tribes

In for 4/11/14


----------



## mott555

I'm in again.


----------



## Ddreder

Im in for today!


----------



## kevinf

Snake eyes, day 1 1


----------



## nepas

In again.


----------



## Wildcard36qs

I'11 win today, for sure!


----------



## ZephyrBit

In for 11


----------



## barkinos98

in for today too...


----------



## francisw19

The day is 11. The answer is 10.


----------



## 996gt2

In for 4/11


----------



## mrawesome421

In for day 11 !


----------



## waslakhani

In again


----------



## jbobb

In for 11!


----------



## zer0d3gree

In for 4/11


----------



## DizZz

In for day 11!


----------



## AngeloG.

In.


----------



## TheReciever

In


----------



## istudy92

dang idk why i didnt start before!


----------



## Wakalakaz

4/11


----------



## Wavefunction

Day 11!


----------



## jeffro37

In for 4/11.


----------



## meeps

Day 11


----------



## Dangur

In


----------



## Tnt6200

In for the 11th.


----------



## chargerz919

4/11/14 Entry!

It's harder to remember to post in this thread on the weekend.


----------



## Vagrant Storm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vagrant Storm*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Vagrant Storm*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Vagrant Storm*
> 
> This will be a long thread.
> 
> Hey RNG...If I win I will give $25 to the posters above and below my post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trying again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trying again
Click to expand...

Haven't rolled for a couple days...let's see if I've built up any luck.


----------



## adino

In.


----------



## RedCloudFuneral

in


----------



## KnownDragon

In if you don't mind


----------



## DiaSin

In for day 11. Mabye I can win again so I don't have to decide between an SSD and a higher wattage PSU.


----------



## NixZiZ

In on 11, Skill testing Q/A: 10


----------



## ledzepp3

What's up dudes?


----------



## nickcnse

In again!


----------



## muels7

In for day 11


----------



## Sadmoto

iinnn!


----------



## -X3-

In yet again.


----------



## ixsis

in for 11


----------



## Majorhi

In again!


----------



## Pawelr98

In again


----------



## Kanalplus

In for 11!


----------



## failwheeldrive

In


----------



## xxToranachxx

In to win


----------



## afropelican

in


----------



## Lubed Up Slug

In for 11th


----------



## WhiteWulfe

In for day 11!


----------



## BinaryDemon

Bump for whatever day it currently is.


----------



## MadGoat

Bump to win! Good luck to all!


----------



## KBOMB

In for day 11 or whatever day it is!


----------



## yraith

In for day 11!


----------



## Taint3dBulge

10 for 10


----------



## Erick Silver

in for 4/11


----------



## Tanid

in


----------



## tDAK

4/11/14


----------



## Destrto

In please


----------



## xelectroxwolfx

In!!!


----------



## MarlowXim

Day 11

stq 10


----------



## stren

11th


----------



## Metalbeard

In for 4/11.


----------



## GingerJohn

In for the 11th

And 10


----------



## PMan007

In for the 11th


----------



## LarsL

In for another day


----------



## diggiddi

Checkin in


----------



## mastertrixter

in for 11


----------



## intelfan

11!


----------



## Faster_is_better

11th


----------



## legoman786

4/11


----------



## azanimefan

i'm in again (4/11)


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

In again


----------



## ronal

In 4/11


----------



## Boi 1da

in again again.


----------



## BusterOddo

In for day 11.


----------



## pe4nut666

in again answers 10


----------



## jetpak12

In for 4/11.


----------



## fleetfeather

In 11


----------



## tom.slick

11


----------



## Shion314

In for the 11th


----------



## chronicfx

In 4 the 11th


----------



## Angrychair

bump my entry


----------



## jason793

In with 10


----------



## TechCrazy

april 11


----------



## topdog

trying my luck again


----------



## thelude

In for today 04/11/14


----------



## Cavey00

In again


----------



## rv8000

In again


----------



## robotninja

In for the 11th, although i think i missed yesterday dang it


----------



## morbid_bean

In again


----------



## Yahar

in 11th and thanks very much


----------



## Samishii

in again!


----------



## 100cotton

11


----------



## dranas

in for 4/11.


----------



## Kaldari

#11


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

In!


----------



## Rookie1337

In for the 11th day. Answer is 10.


----------



## Shaman Le Roi

Day #11


----------



## blackeyedcheese

In for 11


----------



## Maximization

in for 11


----------



## Lefik

Day 11


----------



## regles

In.
Answer is 10.


----------



## RX7-2nr

Innnnn


----------



## MrStrat007

In for day 11 (10.)


----------



## Synister

In Day 11


----------



## markag

In for 11. Answer is 10. I don't know that it matters though.

Sent from my Galaxy Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## bg92

In for day 11.


----------



## ZHoob2004

Again


----------



## parsec

One more time, but not the last.


----------



## dean_8486

In for the 11th day. Answer is 10.


----------



## A7xConnor

In for 11th.


----------



## -iceblade^

In for 11, please, and thanks!


----------



## Ascii Aficionado

In for the 11th.


----------



## Razzle Dazzle

In for 4/11


----------



## Roaches

In for day 10 and 11


----------



## redshirtx

In for day 11. Nice prime number, 11.


----------



## Zarthux

In once again for day 11!


----------



## criminal

In


----------



## Krulani

in it to win it, day 11


----------



## Sean Webster

In today


----------



## JRuxGaming

11 is Heaven.


----------



## kalvin37

Another trial.


----------



## Tennobanzai

In again!


----------



## IRO-Bot

I don't see my name on the first page!


----------



## jagz

In for day #11


----------



## NuclearCrap

Day 11, in.


----------



## p1en1nja

Day 11


----------



## sticks435

in for friday


----------



## kyfire

Eleventh try


----------



## Jawswing

Inb4 12,


----------



## BWAS1000

in for Day 11 at 4:20 PM.


----------



## t0ni

Day 11, in.


----------



## Oliver1234

In for the 11th!


----------



## pcoutu17

In on 11


----------



## ssnyder28

In for today


----------



## mr soft

Another here for day 11


----------



## slothiraptor

in


----------



## PR-Imagery

11


----------



## Mr.Scott

11 is heaven.


----------



## staccker

in.


----------



## Mercyflush64

In again


----------



## seward

In pls.


----------



## spice003

in ftw


----------



## roflcopter159

Well, hopefully the 11th will be my day...


----------



## Kimir

_In_ for whatever day it is


----------



## Kinaesthetic

In for the 11th !


----------



## ADHDadditiv

Day 11, get me in.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

In for April 10th!

Jeffinslaw


----------



## Kokin

In for the 11th


----------



## Jj333 33

In for the 11th


----------



## BombF1rst

In In In!


----------



## Recr3ational

day 11


----------



## allpointsbulletin

In for the 11th


----------



## Blackhawk4

In day 11


----------



## Epipo

In for day 11


----------



## wrigleyvillain

In 11


----------



## mkclan

in! To win!


----------



## Hacksword

in for the 11th


----------



## HPE1000

In for the 11th


----------



## brown bird

Day 11!


----------



## yuyuik

day 11 in!!


----------



## Celcius

In it!


----------



## Somedude168

In for day 11!


----------



## Quantum Reality

Seek, and ye shall find!

Skill testing answer: 10.


----------



## mtbiker033

In for today!


----------



## mega_option101

In for the 11th


----------



## CarFreak302

In! (4/11)


----------



## Ultra-m-a-n

In for April 11


----------



## V1ct1m1z3r

Wish*IN*g


----------



## SanguineDrone

In again!


----------



## Gohan_Nightwing

In


----------



## SinfulRoad

In for the 11th.


----------



## gears2head84

In again.


----------



## Yorkston

Again!


----------



## Arizonian

In # 11


----------



## twerk

In for day 11.


----------



## MrLinky

In for whatever day we are on now.


----------



## Skye12977

In for day 11!


----------



## Wheezo

Today's entry.

Thank you.


----------



## Simsim

in for the 11th


----------



## kcuestag

In for today.


----------



## SyveRson

double sticks (11)


----------



## y2kcamaross

In for the 11th!!


----------



## stubass

In for the day


----------



## gildadan

in day 11


----------



## NostraD

In again and thanks


----------



## luciddreamer124

In


----------



## unknown601

*Mine?*


----------



## Xenshi

Hmm. I have a total of 11 posts and have been on away for a week and a half. I'm not sure if I had ten posts when this was posted, I think I did. Anyway, if I did and I'm in then thanks for the opportunity. If not, good luck everyone else!


----------



## decali

Sweet! In for April 11th, thanks


----------



## mikeyzelda

Almost forgot about this (is Friday and all







), in for today.


----------



## cloppy007

In!


----------



## Firehawk

In - 10


----------



## HobieCat

In April 11th

Answer: 10


----------



## dr4gon

Thanks overclock!!


----------



## damric




----------



## BigMack70

IN!


----------



## goodtobeking

in


----------



## BulletSponge

In for day 11, answer is 10.


----------



## Dgeorge1617

today i am in


----------



## ZealotKi11er

In Day 11.


----------



## brandontaz2k2

IN ! Thanks for doing all these giveaways


----------



## zemco999

In again


----------



## Terrere

In for 4/11


----------



## ledzepp3

Gentlemen, I return.


----------



## SDMODNoob

In for day 11


----------



## jamarns

In for the tenth!


----------



## Mikecdm

april 11th


----------



## jamarns

Oops your right. In for the 11th!


----------



## hazara

Time for another post!


----------



## johny24

I just had the most satisfying burger of this year.


----------



## Welliam

for whatever day !


----------



## masgreko

11th


----------



## xD4rkFire

In for day 11! The answer is 10.


----------



## Leech

In for the next day.


----------



## nicedart

In ftw


----------



## KellyKelly

In please


----------



## SinX7

In

Thanks!


----------



## huzzug

In for the win


----------



## Indiegreg

Hella in. Thank you.


----------



## istudy92

when does the next day start? is it in eastern time?


----------



## darwing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johny24*
> 
> I just had the most satisfying burger of this year.


Lol ***? I'll be by the shop tomorrow!


----------



## lolllll117

here's my 10th entry


----------



## TURN & BURN

In day 12 EST


----------



## Forsakenfire

In for today.


----------



## chronicfx

in 12th


----------



## candy_van

In for 12th


----------



## jameyscott

In for 12!


----------



## DuckieHo

Out? No, in!


----------



## mark3510

In for 12th


----------



## simsas18

In again!


----------



## sadeter

Let's go again.


----------



## adizz

In for day 12

Sent from my Moto G using Tapatalk


----------



## mAs81

12 April 2014 , in again!!!


----------



## LordOfTots

in again!


----------



## shlunky

in with 10


----------



## Panther Al

Lets make John McEnroe happy:

In!


----------



## SalisburySteak

In again!


----------



## Yumyums

In for day 12 (12:43 AM 04/12/14)

Congratulations to OCN for it's anniversary


----------



## Drag0n

In for day 12


----------



## Ascii Aficionado

In for 12


----------



## rv8000

more in


----------



## najiro

In for 12th!


----------



## dman811

In.


----------



## -SE7EN-

DAY 12


----------



## arconic

in for 12!


----------



## wigger

In for day 12


----------



## icehotshot

I'm in!

Thanks for the contest!


----------



## GermanyChris

In agaun

Sent from my HTC One mini using Tapatalk


----------



## blackhole2013

In every day


----------



## Terrorbyte

In again.


----------



## cdnGhost

In for 12


----------



## Angrychair

I'm in please for this day of our lords April Twelve Two Thousand and Fourteen


----------



## itzhoovEr

In


----------



## The_chemist21

In for day 12.


----------



## Valgaur

in for 12th


----------



## Net Prowler

in


----------



## iwalkwithedead

Reporting in for this 12th Day.


----------



## Hartk1213

im in thanks admin


----------



## Wihglah

Day 12.


----------



## Neo Zuko

12th day actually...


----------



## Sped

In


----------



## XAslanX

post 10


----------



## zucciniknife

innith


----------



## Majorhi

I'm in.


----------



## supra_rz

In for the contest, thanks for the opportunity


----------



## RedSunRises

In for day 12!!!


----------



## NuclearCrap

Day 12th. in.


----------



## carmas

Saturday, and I'm in


----------



## MR_Plow

Sure, day 12!


----------



## lordhinton




----------



## SeekerZA

In for day 12


----------



## kpoeticg

In


----------



## blazed_1

In for day 12.


----------



## Mitch311

In again


----------



## WarpPrism

In for 12.


----------



## altsanity

In once again. This is getting a bit repetitive


----------



## robE

in for my birthday!







12/4


----------



## Xinoxide

Day twelve.


----------



## Kuivamaa

In for 12.


----------



## Blizzie

In for 12


----------



## Dryadsoul

In for 12.......out for 24hrs.


----------



## bluedevil

In for 12!


----------



## WiSK

The answer is 10


----------



## agrims

In again!


----------



## Rbby258

in


----------



## spdaimon

12


----------



## The Storm

In for day 12


----------



## Scott1541

in


----------



## Deathclaw

in for 12th


----------



## Squeeky

in for the 12th pls.


----------



## Mopar63

On the 12th day of give away OCN gave to me???


----------



## hotrod717

In again


----------



## thanos999

in for 12


----------



## Dangur

In.


----------



## SharpShoot3r07

in again


----------



## m_jones_

In it to win it.


----------



## 95329

In


----------



## mcg75

In for today.


----------



## daguardian

IN again.


----------



## barkinos98

in for today as well!


----------



## hotwheels1997

In,thx!!


----------



## TechCrazy

In for April 12


----------



## Oliver1234

In for this day.


----------



## boot318

In......


----------



## Fulvin

in


----------



## Mumbles37

In in!


----------



## lemans81

and then?


----------



## 6mmruledlines

in for 12! go lucky stars


----------



## KnownDragon

Count me in


----------



## ixsis

in for day 12


----------



## TheSocialHermit

This is awesome! Entry #1 here


----------



## xelectroxwolfx

Yoohoo! Hello! Im in







.


----------



## -X3-

In for the 12th.


----------



## vertical2

In for the 12th.


----------



## Paradigm84

In for day 12.


----------



## navynuke499

in for another


----------



## cyanmcleod

In again


----------



## ENTERPRISE

*New winners announced: *

April 10 - BigMack70

April 11 - Ultra-m-a-n

April 12 - Forsakenfire

Please follow the instructions in the first post to claim your prize.

Congratulations !


----------



## johny24

Burgers are my favourite choice of medicine. They get rid of head aches and stomache aches.


----------



## Synister

What time are the draws taking place? I think i';ve been 6 hours behind each lmao


----------



## XiDillon

in, but wont win.


----------



## bluedevil

In again for the 13th.


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

in for 12


----------



## Epipo

in for day 12


----------



## zemco999

In again


----------



## Jenova69

In for day 12


----------



## TLCH723

In


----------



## lanofsong

IN


----------



## Kanalplus

In again!


----------



## aznpersuazn

in for day 12


----------



## Mr.Scott

in for a dozen.


----------



## BradleyKZN

In for today please


----------



## BigMack70

in again


----------



## soundx98

In Day 12


----------



## wstanci3

IN


----------



## angel88888

In for day 12


----------



## marc0053

in


----------



## kahboom

In it


----------



## Quadricwan

In for 12


----------



## Kaiin2014

in for the 12th


----------



## B-Con

And... I'm in.


----------



## DiaSin

In for day 12..

Edit: Wait.. @admin Why is there already a winner listed for day 12.. its only 9am in the US.


----------



## NostraD

In again


----------



## Shion314

In again


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Day 13!


----------



## Tephnos

Alright, why not, in


----------



## Synister

In. 13 - seeing as 12 has already been chosen!


----------



## fuloran1

in!


----------



## RagingPwner

In


----------



## dave1991

In again!


----------



## Kimir

In!


----------



## jeffro37

In again.


----------



## FastMHz

In


----------



## SinfulRoad

In again for day 12 or 13 or whatever day it is, could have sworn it was the 12th though.


----------



## Blindsay

edit: yeah I thought this was for the 12th as well, but in for the 13th then I guess lol


----------



## 00klesk00

In for day 12.


----------



## Zolutar

In again and 10


----------



## germslopz

In for whatever day is next


----------



## ssgtnubb

In


----------



## Jaguarbamf

In for today!


----------



## DizZz

In for day 12!


----------



## airisom2

In again for 13.


----------



## amtbr

In!


----------



## H3||scr3am

In for the 12th


----------



## TURN & BURN

in I guess 13TH being its the 12th and someone won?


----------



## AtomTM

In again!
















- H$N


----------



## Bridgypoo

I guess I'm in for 13 too... Still 8am on the 12th here


----------



## Bridgypoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> *New winners announced: *
> 
> April 10 - BigMack70
> April 11 - Ultra-m-a-n
> April 12 - Forsakenfire
> 
> Please follow the instructions in the first post to claim your prize.
> 
> Congratulations !


When is the cutoff for days? Still the 12th here :0


----------



## Celcius

In!


----------



## GuilT1

Um, in for the 12th or 13th.


----------



## sixor

innnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## BakerMan1971

In for day 12







oh wait 12th chosen already? but its only 15:16 here in the uk ??? 13th then?


----------



## Tillmander

In


----------



## Jolly Roger

awgio;'bdfso;'i/arehf'ipJHFDp'ij

REWgiHDFSVGBF'FNSCB,MNDFOLKJH['EO'[OPIAIE]

pohyjtpws]

et

hsotrkj

sgjks;lfgjkd

'ghkoltup

In.


----------



## BulletSponge

In for day 12!


----------



## LarsL

In


----------



## DizZz

Why are people saying in for 13 when it's still the 12th?

Anyway, in!


----------



## Pawelr98

In again


----------



## Laylow

In!


----------



## Mr.Scott

Quote:


> Why are people saying in for 13 when it's still the 12th?


According to the first post, the 12th has already been drawn?


----------



## luciddreamer124

In again


----------



## cgipson1

In for 12


----------



## Millillion

In because I can!


----------



## y2kcamaross

In for whatever day we're currently on!


----------



## shelter

In for today.


----------



## GerBem

in


----------



## kyfire

another day...another try


----------



## JambonJovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> *New winners announced: *
> 
> April 10 - BigMack70
> April 11 - Ultra-m-a-n
> April 12 - Forsakenfire
> 
> Please follow the instructions in the first post to claim your prize.
> 
> Congratulations !


Congrats to all the winners so far.

But how come there's been a draw for the 12th already ?
The day's not even close to being over.










IN for whatever day it's supposed to be... 12th I guess


----------



## newpc

again


----------



## jagz

In for this day


----------



## nazarein

4/12 entry


----------



## winginit

In again


----------



## SyveRson

in for the day


----------



## Lubed Up Slug

In for whatever day it is


----------



## Metalbeard

In for whatever today is. It appears the 12th has been drawn.


----------



## Nomad692000

in again.


----------



## jason793

In with 10


----------



## EVILNOK

In again.


----------



## Cavey00

In again! This thread is going to be huge.


----------



## nepas

In again.


----------



## Arizonian

In #13


----------



## pe4nut666

in again answers 10


----------



## Caldeio

Inneie


----------



## topdog

In. Thanks admin


----------



## muels7

In for day 12

Edit: Why is there already a winner for April 12th? I just got up and it is the morning of April 12th. Doesn't the drawing happen the day after?


----------



## xlastshotx

In for the next one


----------



## Squeeker The Cat

that really sucks for those of us without paypal.................


----------



## mfknjadagr8

in for 4/12


----------



## driftingforlife

in


----------



## Quantum Reality

In for þæt win! (In for the win!







)

Skill-testing answer: 10.


----------



## p1en1nja

Day 12!!


----------



## mxfreek09

In again please!


----------



## Truedeal

In for 4-12


----------



## dranas

in for 4/12


----------



## derickwm

4/12


----------



## Recr3ational

In for 12


----------



## eternal7trance

In for 12


----------



## 996gt2

in for 4/12 or whichever day it is since it seems like a winner has been chosen for 4/12 already


----------



## tom.slick

in 12


----------



## fleetfeather

In 12


----------



## yanks8981

In for 12


----------



## Blue Dragon

in
even though 12 already has winner...


----------



## 66racer

in please


----------



## Citra

In


----------



## AznDud333

in 4 win


----------



## mastertrixter

In for day 12


----------



## diggiddi

Back again


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

In again


----------



## Darkcyde

April 12th in


----------



## nickcnse

In


----------



## Jawswing

Going for it.


----------



## MarlowXim

In & stq 10


----------



## BulletSponge

In for day 13 since day 12 was chosen at 12:01 AM apparently. Seems a little fishy.


----------



## KenLautner

April 12 / 13.
12 already listed in first post.


----------



## SinX7

In.

Thanks!


----------



## WhiteWulfe

In for the 12th!


----------



## beatfried

in for day 11


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

In for 10 and 11. XD, c'mon, I need a new GPU!


----------



## 100cotton

Day 12, and 1000th post!


----------



## adamski07

Day 12!


----------



## StaticFX

ITS MY BIRTHDAY!!!! Boy wouldnt this be a nice present! lol

edit: Wait, how do you have a 4/12 winner... its still today?


----------



## BulletSponge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StaticFX*
> 
> ITS MY BIRTHDAY!!!! Boy wouldnt this be a nice present! lol
> 
> edit: Wait, how do you have a 4/12 winner... its still today?


My thoughts exactly. Somebody dropped the ball on checking their calendar.


----------



## Dragoon

In for the 12th I... guess? There was already a winner selected? wat


----------



## .:hybrid:.

Day 12


----------



## famous1994

in for day 12


----------



## UNOE

day 13 or 12th ?


----------



## lusal

In it to win it.


----------



## Moustache

in again


----------



## monogoat

Woot prizes


----------



## intelfan

In for 12.


----------



## Destrto

In for the 12th


----------



## huzzug

In for ze win


----------



## Squeeky

in for 13 then, or 12, why didnt you say what time the winner was picked (and the timezone) i have no idea how far behind you are.


----------



## leafonthewind

In once again


----------



## KyadCK

In again


----------



## SanguineDrone

Gogogog pick me!


----------



## Jokah

In


----------



## sticks435

in for the 12th.


----------



## Hacksword

in for the 12th







thanks again!


----------



## pioneerisloud

Day 12.


----------



## Skye12977

In for day 12


----------



## Kaldari

#12


----------



## bfromcolo

In again for the win, day 12


----------



## Vocality

Day 12


----------



## Samishii

In for another day!


----------



## agenttwisted

in for 4/12


----------



## Slider46

4/12 entry.


----------



## mav2000

In again


----------



## Rookie1337

Can I win because today (4/12) is my birthday? LOL. Answer is 10. See that should make me a winner.


----------



## pcoutu17

In again


----------



## mr soft

In for day 12 , curious, on page 1 a winner has been picked for day 12 already.


----------



## HPE1000

In for day 12


----------



## ronal

In for 4/12


----------



## Rookie1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mr soft*
> 
> In for day 12 , curious, on page 1 a winner has been picked for day 12 already.


IT'S RIGGED!!! Those cheap shots. And on my birthday too.


----------



## pac08

In for 12/4


----------



## ZHoob2004

in


----------



## ShaCanX

Missed a few days but in today.


----------



## Mercyflush64

In again


----------



## Erick Silver

In for 4/12


----------



## MadGoat

In to win!


----------



## Kinaesthetic

In for 12th!


----------



## ZephyrBit

In


----------



## iandroo888

in :X


----------



## Hartk1213

In for day 12


----------



## B NEGATIVE

In again!


----------



## HowHardCanItBe

in


----------



## Loosenut

in


----------



## Neo Zuko

in


----------



## Lutfij

IN !


----------



## KSIMP88

In diddly


----------



## morbid_bean

In for Today!


----------



## jetpak12

In.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Day 12! Feeling lucky.


----------



## noxon




----------



## Gav777

In again


----------



## Kimir

in for day 13!


----------



## k4m1k4z3

In for 12


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

In for 13.


----------



## seraph84

In!


----------



## ginger_nuts

Not sure if in Australia I need to answer the question, but just in case, my answer is 10 (ten)


----------



## Dgeorge1617

In in in


----------



## TURN & BURN

IN IN IN whatever day it is


----------



## <({D34TH})>

In for the 3rd time.


----------



## rocstar96

In for 12


----------



## Jeffinslaw

In for April 12th.

Jeffinslaw


----------



## hathornd

In for April 13th.


----------



## Jj333 33

In for the 12th


----------



## Simsim

In for day 12


----------



## xD4rkFire

In for day 12!


----------



## twerk

In for 12!


----------



## yuyuik

in for 11!!!


----------



## JambonJovi

In for the 13th (00:08 IST)


----------



## Blackhawk4

In for 12


----------



## Agent_kenshin

in for 12th


----------



## jamarns

In for the 12th!


----------



## unknown601

In for day 2 i think







. Thanks admin.


----------



## Wretchedbeasts

I'm in!


----------



## KipH

In on the 13th


----------



## Maximization

in on 12th


----------



## ssnyder28

In for today


----------



## ObscureParadox

I'm in again


----------



## giltyler

In it to win it:thumb:


----------



## Genesis1984

In again!


----------



## istudy92

12th!?


----------



## istudy92

13th!!*


----------



## najiro

For April 13th!


----------



## kevinf

My dads lucky number is 13


----------



## captainvera

in for 12

answer= 10


----------



## seward

In pls.


----------



## BWAS1000

I think I can still enter?

_*Sent from my Galaxy Nexus*_


----------



## PR-Imagery

12


----------



## stubass

In for the day


----------



## Boi 1da

In?


----------



## pac0tac0

in


----------



## spice003

in


----------



## legoman786

4/12


----------



## Terrere

In for 4/12.


----------



## Welliam

hakuna matata


----------



## BinaryDemon

BUMPITY.


----------



## Kokin

In for the 12th

Didn't see that it was already picked.


----------



## RedCloudFuneral

iN


----------



## lolllll117

here's entry number 11 for me


----------



## Roaches

In for day 13


----------



## MCCSolutions

In heck yea!


----------



## MattGordon

In for today


----------



## animal0307

/In on 12


----------



## snoogins

In again!


----------



## failwheeldrive

N


----------



## brown bird

Day 12!


----------



## Tnt6200

In for the 12th!


----------



## mega_option101

In for day 12


----------



## mark3510

Day 12: In for the Win


----------



## agrims

In again


----------



## Majorhi

I'm in.


----------



## alancsalt

i think it's 12.. missed 11 .. A=10


----------



## Kaldari

Can we get some clarification on what timezone this contest is going by? Admin picked a winner for the 12th early this afternoon or perhaps even in the morning Central, or any other US timezone for that matter. It isn't even 11pm Eastern yet on the 12th and a few people have already been entering for the 13th starting *over* 5 hours ago.


----------



## Dnic41

In for 4/12.

....or the 13th I guess since the 12th winner is already announced?


----------



## nismo_usaf

in for what ever day it is!!


----------



## Daredevil 720

In for today.


----------



## mxfreek09

In for today!


----------



## EliteGhost

In!


----------



## sadeter

In again.


----------



## blupupher

and another.


----------



## adizz

in for today


----------



## Wheezo

in


----------



## Ultra-m-a-n

In for April 12


----------



## The_chemist21

In for day 13.


----------



## iamwardicus

In again


----------



## Furf

In for day 13


----------



## H3||scr3am

day 13







IN!


----------



## MCCSolutions

In again..... I think....


----------



## Deeya

I guess I'm in as well.


----------



## DiaSin

In for whatever day it is where the admin is.


----------



## TechCrazy

in for april 13


----------



## Sand3853

In Again


----------



## Jehutiy

in in!


----------



## KyadCK

In again


----------



## dman811

Just got done playing CS:GO and now back to folding and entering this contest.


----------



## jameyscott

In for the 13!


----------



## rv8000

numba 13


----------



## Bradford1040

I am in, I wish I knew before today. Hell I don't know anyone who could not use it! Thank you OCN for giving back.


----------



## iwalkwithedead

I'm in for Day 13!


----------



## DizZz

In for the 13th!


----------



## lightsout

IN!!!


----------



## tDAK

In for day 13


----------



## Panther Al

In for another day!


----------



## 6mmruledlines

for the win!


----------



## Angrychair

me today and no one else, thanks!


----------



## dzyvette

Ftw!


----------



## DerComissar

In for dis.


----------



## Net Prowler

in


----------



## thanos999

in for 13


----------



## uaedroid

FTW

OT - Manny PACMAN Pacquiao won today!


----------



## mr soft

In for the 13th , thanks.


----------



## blackeyedcheese

In for 13


----------



## masgreko

In for 12, hopefully not too late


----------



## kpoeticg

In for 13


----------



## Hyoketsu

In for whatever day it is now.


----------



## GermanyChris

In again

Sent from my HTC One mini using Tapatalk


----------



## mark_thaddeus

in for the 14th


----------



## lordhinton

In again x10 or something


----------



## nickcnse

In and in


----------



## vertical2

In for the 13th...


----------



## masgreko

13 or B


----------



## Tennobanzai

In!


----------



## 95329

In


----------



## Stealth Pyros

13


----------



## MrLinky

In.


----------



## Squeeky

in for a new day


----------



## hotwheels1997

In for today!


----------



## WarpPrism

In for 13.


----------



## daguardian

In on a Sunday morning..


----------



## barkinos98

In for april 13...
Waiting for a nice answer soon


----------



## KSIMP88

I'm in for it again


----------



## Forsakenfire

Posting again.


----------



## carmas

New day, new entry


----------



## mega_option101

In for 13


----------



## Wihglah

in again!


----------



## Sped

In for another round


----------



## Justhavocman

In


----------



## simsas18

In again


----------



## blackhole2013

in to win


----------



## afropelican

in again


----------



## twerk

In for 13!


----------



## 98uk

innnnn


----------



## ZephyrBit

In


----------



## Rbby258

in


----------



## Deathclaw

in for 13th


----------



## mcg75

In for 13.


----------



## SeekerZA

In for day 13


----------



## Vocality

In for 13.


----------



## mAs81

In for 13/4/2014!!


----------



## dr4gon

Count me in today, thanks!!


----------



## Tatakai All

Logging in for another day.


----------



## Kuivamaa

In for 13.


----------



## XAslanX

post 11


----------



## bluedevil

In for the 13th.


----------



## Xinoxide

In for 13.


----------



## hotrod717

in again


----------



## darwing

Ok I'm in for the 13, answer is 10!


----------



## Kaldari

#13


----------



## Synister

In for 13!


----------



## BakerMan1971

In again


----------



## Carniflex

I'm in for today as well.


----------



## lanofsong

IN


----------



## jeffro37

In for today.


----------



## ssgtnubb

In


----------



## fragamemnon




----------



## Blue Dragon




----------



## zemco999

4-13-14


----------



## Dangur

In.


----------



## Slider46

4/13 entry


----------



## BWAS1000

And I'm in again.


----------



## Balsagna

In for 13


----------



## Lukegrimbley

Once again


----------



## Millillion

In for the day.


----------



## blupupher

hoping for a win!


----------



## Fulvin

in for day 14


----------



## AngeloG.

In.


----------



## Weshhh

in for 13


----------



## Mr.Scott

13 the dream.


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

13 maybe


----------



## Mopar63

Day 13 on line...


----------



## soundx98

In on Day 13


----------



## spdaimon

in for 13


----------



## cyanmcleod

Another try


----------



## Drag0n

In for 13/4


----------



## 00klesk00

In for day 13.


----------



## yraith

In on Day 13


----------



## Jaguarbamf

In for 13 please!


----------



## Yahar

In!


----------



## GerBem

in


----------



## GuilT1

In for lucky 13.


----------



## SanguineDrone

In again for the day.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

In for 4/13


----------



## RedSunRises

In for 13


----------



## BulletSponge

In for whatever day is drawn for next.


----------



## nepas

In again.


----------



## kcuestag

In again!


----------



## Tillmander

in


----------



## dealio

in


----------



## Zolutar

in for today, and ten


----------



## jason793

In with 10


----------



## Scars Unseen

In for the 13th


----------



## Yumyums

In for day 13


----------



## SyveRson

13


----------



## Jhill27

In again.


----------



## navit

in


----------



## Blindsay

in again


----------



## ZealotKi11er

In day 13.


----------



## ocCuS

Fingers crossed


----------



## wigger

The number 13 has always brought me luck, hope day 13 will do as well


----------



## SinfulRoad

In again for 13.


----------



## FastMHz

In!!!!


----------



## Dragoon

Count me in again for the 13.


----------



## stl drifter

Im in for the 12


----------



## Laylow

In for more


----------



## chronicfx

in 4 today


----------



## Carbon00ace

In for 4/13.


----------



## Loosenut

in once more


----------



## marc0053

In


----------



## ronal

In


----------



## Jolly Roger

Mhmm.


----------



## aznpersuazn

In for day 13


----------



## Azefore

In for the 13th


----------



## pe4nut666

in again answers 10


----------



## Nomad692000

in again for 13


----------



## bg92

In


----------



## abdultaiyab

in for today


----------



## abdultaiyab

*double post*


----------



## AznDud333

in4 more win


----------



## Caldeio

In!


----------



## ladcrooks

today and every day i have missed


----------



## UNOE

In


----------



## winginit

One more day


----------



## ZHoob2004

Early entry this morning


----------



## NuclearCrap

Day 13th, in.


----------



## Terrorbyte

In again.


----------



## legoman786

4/13


----------



## stl drifter

Im in for today


----------



## Metalbeard

In.


----------



## animal0307

Lucky 13


----------



## nazarein

13th entry


----------



## ledzepp3

I'll try my luck dudes.


----------



## candy_van

In again.


----------



## xD4rkFire

In for day 13!


----------



## EVILNOK

In again.


----------



## 996gt2

In for 4/13


----------



## dave1991

In


----------



## yanks8981

In for 13


----------



## famous1994

In again.


----------



## Simsim

in for the 13th


----------



## Gohan_Nightwing

In for the 13th of April!


----------



## skyisover

in


----------



## kyfire

Time for a baker's dozen....in fer day 13


----------



## Kinaesthetic

In for day 13~


----------



## Erick Silver

In for the 13th!


----------



## cgipson1

In 4-13-14... feeling lucky!


----------



## WhiteWulfe

In for the 13th!


----------



## -X3-

Here we go again, 13th.


----------



## Lubed Up Slug

In for lucky 13


----------



## Angrybutcher

In again


----------



## LarsL

IN again


----------



## Bridgypoo

13.


----------



## germslopz

In for today!


----------



## mib2347

I don't see why I wouldn't enter.


----------



## mastertrixter

In for 13


----------



## mikeyzelda

In, have a great Sunday everyone


----------



## tom.slick

13th, in


----------



## B-Con

In.


----------



## benben84

In for April 13th!


----------



## Tribes

In for 4/13/14


----------



## failwheeldrive

Day 13


----------



## Genesis1984

In


----------



## -SE7EN-

13th day entry


----------



## dranas

in for 4/13


----------



## wooshna

Great contest!! I'm in.


----------



## Krusher33

In for 4/13.


----------



## DiNet

I remember


----------



## Shion314

Let's do it

Again


----------



## Lefik

day 13


----------



## dhjj

13/04 for the dolla


----------



## navynuke499

in again


----------



## Scott1541

in


----------



## huzzug

For the win


----------



## waslakhani

IN!


----------



## SDMODNoob

In for day 13


----------



## z0so

Ininin


----------



## Midgethulk

In again!


----------



## Wildcard36qs

Show me the mon13s!


----------



## Mercyflush64

In again!


----------



## rocstar96

In for 4/13.


----------



## topdog

in again


----------



## skupples

in win to


----------



## masustic

In 13


----------



## pioneerisloud

Day 13


----------



## selk22

In for day 13


----------



## Celcius

In!


----------



## istudy92

april 13th!


----------



## WiSK

Oh my!


----------



## Recr3ational

in for 13


----------



## Arizonian

In #13


----------



## Kimir

And in for today!


----------



## bobsaget

in for today


----------



## Lutfij

IN


----------



## LordOfTots

In!


----------



## Majorhi

In again!


----------



## Destrto

In for 13th


----------



## blazed_1

In for day 13.


----------



## BombF1rst

In on the 13th!


----------



## sadeter

Not sure if I've entered yet or not today, so . . . in!


----------



## Oliver1234

In for the 13th!


----------



## Badwrench

In for the 13th.


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

13


----------



## Faster_is_better

In for 13th


----------



## francisw19

In for today. The answer is 10.


----------



## intelfan

In for lucky 13.


----------



## Wihglah

13 down


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Day 13


----------



## morbid_bean

In for 13!


----------



## slothiraptor

In for 13


----------



## Sean Webster

in today


----------



## Paradigm84

In for the 13th.


----------



## Valor958

IN!


----------



## himynamesnoah

Answer is 10, i'm in!


----------



## shlunky

In with 10


----------



## eternal7trance

In for 13


----------



## kalvin37

In!


----------



## 100cotton

April 13!


----------



## .:hybrid:.

Day 13


----------



## Deadboy90

IN!


----------



## Neo Zuko

In


----------



## Ascii Aficionado

In


----------



## InsideJob

Hope everyone had a good weekend! Good luck


----------



## Hacksword

in for the 13th


----------



## sWaY20

In

tappin from the neXus 5


----------



## iandroo888

in


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

In,

Good luck everyone!


----------



## StaticFX

4/13/2014 - tossing my hat in the box again!


----------



## BigMack70

in!


----------



## JRuxGaming

Day 13... There isn't anything off the top of my head that rhymes with 13, so here is a picture of a kitten...


----------



## Deeya

In for the 13th as well


----------



## brandontaz2k2

In it to win it.


----------



## theonedub

In again


----------



## PR-Imagery

13


----------



## PapaSmurf

Lucky 13 for me.


----------



## ironsurvivor

in for day 13


----------



## -iceblade^

In for 13 please, and thanks!


----------



## BeardedJesus

In for 13 please


----------



## lordhinton

lost track, in


----------



## Blizzie

In for 13


----------



## andrewx12

IN! Need some new stuff for my new beast of a desk.


----------



## najiro

In for whatever day it is!


----------



## CarFreak302

In! (4/13)


----------



## cloppy007

In (13 Apr.). If required, answer is 10!


----------



## Cyclops

in


----------



## itzhoovEr

In


----------



## diggiddi

Hello!


----------



## HPE1000

In for day 13


----------



## Skye12977

In for day number 13,
and I finally hit 21.


----------



## agenttwisted

in for 4/13


----------



## xlastshotx

In for this one


----------



## p1en1nja

In for Day 13.


----------



## jbobb

In for 13!


----------



## Pawelr98

In again


----------



## Truedeal

My 4/13 entry.


----------



## jetpak12

Going for the win!

In.


----------



## arconic

lucky 13 go!!!


----------



## Mikecdm

april 13th


----------



## jamarns

In for the 13th!


----------



## sperson1

in for 13


----------



## phazer11

In for today.


----------



## ssnyder28

In for today


----------



## myrtleee34

in for today


----------



## Ultra-m-a-n

IN for April 13


----------



## driftingforlife

in


----------



## Shrak

How did I not see this earlier


----------



## phynce

In!


----------



## MattGordon

In today.


----------



## Dortheleus

Mist day 12 so I'll just take number 13 please.


----------



## Jenova69

I'm for 13


----------



## The Storm

In for 13


----------



## Angrychair

ding


----------



## lolllll117

here's entry number 12


----------



## Jeffinslaw

In for April 13th.

Jeffinslaw


----------



## OcN13

In for day 13


----------



## krz94

in for the 13th?


----------



## stubass

In for the day


----------



## Kokin

In the for the 13th.


----------



## Star Forge

In for 13.


----------



## Quantum Reality

Twas brillig, and the slithy wins did this way come.









Skill-testing answer: 10.


----------



## captainvera

in for 13


----------



## EpIcSnIpErZ23

in for 13 also


----------



## RagingPwner

In


----------



## MarlowXim

stq: 10

winner winner ?


----------



## nova4005

In for today!


----------



## Kaiin2014

in for the 13th


----------



## Agent_kenshin

in for 13th


----------



## V1ct1m1z3r

Hop*IN*g


----------



## blackhole2013

I need a win


----------



## snoogins

In!


----------



## y2kcamaross

In for today!


----------



## ginger_nuts

Not sure if in Australia I need to answer the question, but just in case, my answer is 10 (ten)


----------



## Samishii

In for another one!


----------



## Darkcyde

April 13th in


----------



## mark3510

Day 13: IN again


----------



## roflcopter159

Count me in for the 13th.... sad I missed the 12th


----------



## Racersnare21

in


----------



## adamski07

Day 13!!


----------



## .theMetal

In


----------



## <({D34TH})>

In yet again


----------



## cdnGhost

Count me in!


----------



## 6mmruledlines

in again! need $$ for new gfx, will sell soul and backside etc.


----------



## 0493mike

Oh myyyyyy. In again.


----------



## luciddreamer124

13? Don't remember


----------



## damric




----------



## eBombzor




----------



## Jim888

in for 4/13


----------



## SinX7

In.

Thanks~


----------



## t0ni

In for the 13th.


----------



## agrims

In again


----------



## redshirtx

In once more for the unlucky 13th.


----------



## ObscureParadox

in again


----------



## DuckieHo

I think I missed a day... iN!


----------



## steezebe

Oh herro prease


----------



## seraph84

in!


----------



## sticks435

In for today!


----------



## LemonSlice




----------



## iamwardicus

In again


----------



## MCCSolutions

in for 14th


----------



## darwing

In again for the 14th now


----------



## Asy

in


----------



## Cavey00

in!


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Posting for today.


----------



## sadeter

In again!


----------



## Tatakai All

Daily in.


----------



## alancsalt

today er, 13th day?, 10,


----------



## nascar8rc

I'm in....


----------



## Kiros

again


----------



## candy_van

14th in


----------



## pcoutu17

Once more!


----------



## dman811

So how about that Game of Thrones plot twist eh? In.


----------



## chronostorm

in please!


----------



## jameyscott

14th for me!


----------



## uaedroid

In


----------



## Carniflex

I am in.


----------



## RX7-2nr

in


----------



## boot318

Make my day ADMIN! IN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GermanyChris

In again 4/14


----------



## mAs81

In 4/14/2014


----------



## rocstar96

4/14/2014


----------



## DiaSin

In for today.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

14


----------



## KyadCK

In again.


----------



## blackeyedcheese

4/14


----------



## Boi 1da

in...i think i forgot a day.


----------



## BENBOBBY

Help fund my next build!









_14_


----------



## dominique120

In for day 14!


----------



## Yumyums

In for day 14 

A 10th anniversary is quite the achievement !


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrewx12*
> 
> IN! Need some new stuff for my new beast of a desk.


That desk is right next to a water heater... wouldn't you be bothered by the risk that it could blow up right behind you?


----------



## carmas

In, day #14


----------



## slothiraptor

In for day 14


----------



## parsec

Almost half way done with this contest, thanks again!!


----------



## Majorhi

In for another day. I missed a few.


----------



## SlackerITGuy

In for Day 14th!


----------



## ladcrooks

another day another $


----------



## wrath04




----------



## dzyvette

Maybe...


----------



## mxfreek09

In please


----------



## mr soft

In for day 14 , thanks.


----------



## YaGit(TM)

In


----------



## kpoeticg

In for the 14th. Will today be my lucky day?


----------



## Net Prowler

winning


----------



## barkinos98

another day, another entry!
imma win this


----------



## Angrychair

not winning yet


----------



## SalisburySteak

In again


----------



## Drag0n

In for 14/4


----------



## Tagkaman

Whatever day it is.


----------



## KSIMP88

In In In for the Win Win Winner Winner Chicken Dinner


----------



## Sped




----------



## nasmith2000

in, thanks ocn!


----------



## DerComissar

In on da 14.


----------



## Neo Zuko

14


----------



## mastertrixter

14


----------



## Forsakenfire

In for the 14th


----------



## GerBem

in please


----------



## 98uk

Immmmmmmnnn


----------



## Eddie Smurphy

In for day 13, thank you


----------



## Killhouse

In

10


----------



## i_ame_killer_2

In for 14th


----------



## Molten

IN


----------



## Weshhh

in for 14th


----------



## EliteGhost

In again


----------



## Mopar63

Day 14, nearly half way there...


----------



## BakerMan1971

in for 14th


----------



## SharpShoot3r07

in


----------



## anyhtinggoes

in


----------



## beatfried

in for day 12/13


----------



## RushFudge

In again please.


----------



## bluedevil

In for the 14th.


----------



## HowHardCanItBe

In


----------



## daguardian

In.


----------



## TURN & BURN

in 14th


----------



## Kimir

In for 14th.


----------



## Rbby258

in


----------



## simsas18

In


----------



## kennumen

day 14.


----------



## AngeloG.

In.


----------



## Squeeky

in day 14


----------



## navynuke499

in again


----------



## nismo_usaf

gfhjgjhgfj


----------



## KenLautner

Day 14.


----------



## Hacksword

in for day 14


----------



## Kokin

In for 14


----------



## tDAK

In for 14th


----------



## The Storm

In for 14th


----------



## dr4gon

Thanks for the contest OCN!!


----------



## Blindsay

In once again


----------



## EvoBeardy

Keep forgetting about this, in again!


----------



## SeekerZA

In for the 14th


----------



## djthrottleboi

10 and i am in


----------



## lanofsong

IN


----------



## ixsis

In for 14


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

In again for April 14, 2014.


----------



## selk22

In for day 14


----------



## ocCuS

In for the 14th


----------



## mcg75

In for today


----------



## Bridgypoo

In for 4/14


----------



## zemco999

4/14!


----------



## soundx98

in for 04/14


----------



## robE

In for April 14th 2014!


----------



## aznpersuazn

in for day 14


----------



## Wheezo

In thanks.


----------



## fuloran1

in


----------



## spdaimon

in


----------



## TechCrazy

Yep in for day 14.


----------



## Truedeal

Entry for 4/14


----------



## diggiddi

Back again


----------



## EVILNOK

In.


----------



## Blue Dragon

In


----------



## XAslanX

post 12


----------



## 996gt2

In for 4/14


----------



## Spacedinvader

In.


----------



## vertical2

In for 14th


----------



## MattGordon

In


----------



## WhiteWulfe

In for the 14th!


----------



## B NEGATIVE

In


----------



## lusal

Present and reporting for duty, sir!


----------



## Mitch311

In for the 14th


----------



## Melosaiyan

Posting for another day!


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

14 yisssss


----------



## kahboom

In for today


----------



## z0so

In some more


----------



## Shiftstealth

in for 4-14-14


----------



## 00klesk00

In for day 14.


----------



## thanos999

in for 14th


----------



## noxon

In


----------



## Mumbles37

In!


----------



## Nw0rb

innnnn


----------



## newbrevolution

In


----------



## WiSK

Wha'?


----------



## famous1994

In


----------



## CravinR1

4-14 in


----------



## nazarein

4/14 entry


----------



## Quadricwan

In again!


----------



## nepas

In again.


----------



## Kuivamaa

In for 14.


----------



## Synister

In for day 14


----------



## SinfulRoad

In for the 14th.


----------



## Johan45

In for the 14th


----------



## phazer11

In for today.


----------



## p33k

In again! Thanks


----------



## ssgtnubb

In


----------



## bigkahuna360

In 4/14.


----------



## Maximization

in 4/14


----------



## Dortheleus

Hellllooo day 14


----------



## eternal7trance

In for day 14


----------



## A7xConnor

In!


----------



## Fulvin

In for day 14


----------



## afropelican

in again


----------



## twerk

In for the 14th.


----------



## staccker

in!


----------



## mechati

in for 14/04/2014


----------



## GuilT1

In for day 14.


----------



## TLCH723

In


----------



## Dnic41

In for 4/14.


----------



## Xinoxide

in for 14 :]


----------



## muels7

In for day 14


----------



## LarsL

In


----------



## Gregaroon

In please.


----------



## MrStrat007

In for 14


----------



## Aparition

In for Day 14


----------



## StaticFX

4/14/2014 entry!!


----------



## Carbon00ace

In for 4/14.


----------



## Jolly Roger

QWERTY


----------



## bfromcolo

In 4/14


----------



## DiNet

42


----------



## 1337LutZ

In for 4/14


----------



## Loosenut

in for today


----------



## PMan007

In for April 14th


----------



## sporkotica

Count me in for 4/14, with gusto!


----------



## jason793

In. Going with 10 today.


----------



## Dangur

In.


----------



## skruffs01

In!!!!


----------



## Destrto

In for the 14th..


----------



## francisw19

In for today. The answer is 10.


----------



## PapaSmurf

In for the 14th


----------



## TehOnlyMITTENS

In


----------



## Ddreder

Ah man I forgot to post over the weekend..


----------



## BeardedJesus

In for the 14th, the answer is 10


----------



## ssnyder28

In for 14th, answer is 10


----------



## BulletSponge

In for current day.


----------



## ronal

In for the 14th


----------



## Razzle Dazzle

Hi in 4/14


----------



## mott555

In again.


----------



## skupples

Win win win


----------



## angel88888

In for 14.


----------



## SyveRson

In on the 14th.


----------



## kevinf

2x7 = 14


----------



## Yahar

in 14th


----------



## Tillmander

In again


----------



## Azefore

14 = I'm in


----------



## wigger

Let's hope this is my lucky day


----------



## jbobb

In for 14!


----------



## pe4nut666

IN AGAIN ANSWER IS 10


----------



## marc0053

in


----------



## cdnGhost

In for 14


----------



## newpc

3rd time


----------



## regles

In.
Answer is 10.


----------



## kyfire

14 entries and still cookin


----------



## mega_option101

In for the 14th


----------



## Angrybutcher

In it to win it


----------



## Cavey00

Early morning in!


----------



## -iceblade^

In for 14 please, and thanks!


----------



## SanguineDrone

In again thx.


----------



## KipH

14th


----------



## ledzepp3

In


----------



## waslakhani

In for 14


----------



## Metalbeard

In for 4/14.


----------



## airisom2

In for 04/14/14


----------



## ccRicers

In for the gold!


----------



## 100cotton

14th!


----------



## Arizonian

In #14


----------



## Moustache

in again!


----------



## Wavefunction

In for 14.


----------



## bg92

In.


----------



## chargerz919

4/14/14 Entry!


----------



## Hueristic

10 Years already! W0w


----------



## Krusher33

4-14-14


----------



## brown bird

Day 14!


----------



## Jhill27

In


----------



## mark_thaddeus

For the 14th!


----------



## debuchan

In for today's shenanigans


----------



## cgipson1

in for 14!


----------



## istudy92

soo many winners! 14th!


----------



## Scars Unseen

In for the 14th


----------



## KBOMB

In for the 14th!


----------



## jeffro37

In for 4/142014


----------



## BombF1rst

In on the 14th!


----------



## Quantum Reality

Hark! Over the horizon does yonder dawn break?









Skill testing answer: 10.


----------



## Alanim

In on the 14th!


----------



## phynce

In for 4/142014


----------



## GingerJohn

In for the 14th

And still 10


----------



## Mercyflush64

In please


----------



## Zarthux

In for the 14th!! Woot!


----------



## krz94

in for 14


----------



## Tennobanzai

in!


----------



## BWAS1000

I be in.

fo thhe 14th.


----------



## jagz

In for today


----------



## yraith

in for 14


----------



## luciddreamer124

14!


----------



## mav2000

In again


----------



## legoman786

4/14


----------



## mtbiker033

in for today! Monday 4/14/2014


----------



## ENTERPRISE

New Winners

April 13 - Roaches

April 14 - CravinR1

Please follow prize claim instructions in the First Post.

As for draw times, winners get drawn at random times throughout a draw day. Sometimes draws will be done every other day but a draw is still done for every day


----------



## yanks8981

In for 14!


----------



## Rbby258

my last in was for the 13th a few hours ago now in's for the 14th have started so this ones for the 14th


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

in for the 14th


----------



## xD4rkFire

In for day 14!


----------



## ADHDadditiv

Daey 14
Answer = 10


----------



## Wakalakaz

4/14


----------



## Faster_is_better

14th


----------



## derickwm

4/14


----------



## masustic

14th


----------



## -SE7EN-

day 14


----------



## thelude

In it to win it.


----------



## Kinaesthetic

In for the 14th!


----------



## Leech

In for the next day!


----------



## Traxion

In for next drawing!


----------



## germslopz

Can someone tell me by what time the entry is due? It is 11:42am CT on 4/14 and a winner has already been chosen?


----------



## tom.slick

14


----------



## Kanalplus

In!


----------



## Speedster159

Second I think..


----------



## Erick Silver

In for the 14th!


----------



## goodtobeking

in again


----------



## Lukegrimbley

14th


----------



## EpIcSnIpErZ23

in for the 14th!


----------



## Weshhh

in for 15th


----------



## topdog

In again for the 15th


----------



## royo

In


----------



## pioneerisloud

Day before my birthday in!


----------



## JambonJovi

In for the 14th even though the winner has already... Ah nevermind


----------



## Jj333 33

In for the 14th


----------



## 95329

In


----------



## FastMHz

In


----------



## mkclan




----------



## Dragoon

In


----------



## KnownDragon

In for the win.


----------



## dranas

in for 4/14


----------



## y2kcamaross

In for the 15th!


----------



## Vocality

In


----------



## Valor958

IN!


----------



## nickcnse

In!


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Day #15


----------



## Geeboi

In


----------



## Kaldari

#15


----------



## Cyclops

In.


----------



## chronicfx

Can only win if your in


----------



## Boi 1da

in again!


----------



## adizz

In for today

Sent from my Moto G using Tapatalk


----------



## hathornd

In for April 14th.


----------



## Scott1541

In


----------



## ironsurvivor

In


----------



## shelter

In again.


----------



## Shrak




----------



## RedSunRises

In for 14


----------



## Nomad692000

In again


----------



## ZHoob2004

Good morning OCN, here's my entry for the day.


----------



## winginit

In it


----------



## Millillion

In something something something.


----------



## Ascii Aficionado

In for 14


----------



## BigMack70

in again


----------



## Kiros

for the 15th


----------



## Azefore

15 for 15


----------



## i_ame_killer_2

In for 14th


----------



## Wihglah

Still 14 right?

edit - nope - 15.


----------



## NuclearCrap

Day 14, in.


----------



## Aestylis

In.


----------



## ledzepp3

In if I'm already not? I can't remember if I posted or not


----------



## Slider46

4/14 entry.


----------



## Recr3ational

in for 14.


----------



## B-Con




----------



## Kaiin2014

in for the 15th! thanks admin, you guys rock!


----------



## stren

day 14


----------



## jetpak12

Today is the 14th but the winner has already been picked?









In for whatever day I guess.


----------



## NvNw

In!


----------



## 0493mike

in in in again.


----------



## Xiphos

in


----------



## Genesis1984

In


----------



## wheth4400

in it to win it


----------



## H3||scr3am

in for day 14


----------



## Gualichu04

in 4 15th


----------



## intelfan

In for 14


----------



## wrigleyvillain

11 ty


----------



## jamarns

IN IN IN IN IN!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mrawesome421

In for day 14!


----------



## Pawelr98

In again


----------



## JRuxGaming

Day 14!


----------



## Simsim

Day 14


----------



## HPE1000

In for day 14

Edit: these winners are getting chosen so early, I am going to need to enter much earlier than I am, I think nearly all of my entries have been too late...


----------



## Rickles

in


----------



## Roaches

In for day 15


----------



## mfknjadagr8

In for 4/14


----------



## Racersnare21

in


----------



## Superplush

Put me in for it, please !


----------



## TechCrazy

april 14 baby!


----------



## cyanmcleod

in again


----------



## Phelan

In for teh monies!!!!! Thanks!


----------



## spice003

in


----------



## Taint3dBulge

in again


----------



## Kinaesthetic

I guess since Admin changed when the drawings per day happen........in for the next day?!


----------



## LmG

Gimme gimme


----------



## glakr

I wanna win!


----------



## mikeyzelda

This month is going by fast, wow, in for Monday 14th.


----------



## IRO-Bot

Damn, always forget about the weekends.


----------



## benben84

In for the 14th!


----------



## CarFreak302

In! (4/14)


----------



## Jeffinslaw

In for whatever day is picked.

Jeffinslaw


----------



## johny24

I had the best lunch. A burger and poutine. It was love at first sight


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Yes please?


----------



## Oliver1234

In for 14!


----------



## HowHardCanItBe

yet another day.







.


----------



## Skye12977

In for the 14th


----------



## ZephyrBit

EN


----------



## Atomfix

Smelly! Count me in again!


----------



## Penryn

Day 14: They do not suspect a thing.


----------



## Lefik

Day 14


----------



## kcuestag

Day 14


----------



## masgreko

Maybe the 14th will win it


----------



## mksteez

way to win!


----------



## bg92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> In for day 14
> 
> Edit: these winners are getting chosen so early, I am going to need to enter much earlier than I am, I think nearly all of my entries have been too late...


From the first post
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> To enter/qualify you must:
> 
> post in this thread each day to qualify for each daily prize (i.e. each time we draw a winner, we will look to ensure the winner for that day had posted within a 24 hour period before the time the prize was drawn. There is a bit of grace period though to help accommodate for different time zones / drawing times)


Therefore all you just need to do is post every 24 hours to make sure that you can win.


----------



## m_jones_

I still want to win.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bg92*
> 
> From the first post
> Therefore all you just need to do is post every 24 hours to make sure that you can win.


So does that mean, essentially, the winner for day 14 is winning with their "In for day 13" post?


----------



## bg92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> So does that mean, essentially, the winner for day 14 is winning with their "In for day 13" post?


Yeah, but it could also be the ''in for day 14'' post. It depends on the time of the draw and on who wins.


----------



## Jaguarbamf

In once again!


----------



## TheReciever

In


----------



## MarlowXim

stq:10

in


----------



## robotninja

Checking in for the 14th.


----------



## Vagrant Storm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vagrant Storm*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Vagrant Storm*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Vagrant Storm*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Vagrant Storm*
> 
> This will be a long thread.
> 
> Hey RNG...If I win I will give $25 to the posters above and below my post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trying again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trying again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haven't rolled for a couple days...let's see if I've built up any luck.
Click to expand...

How come I haven't won this yet?


----------



## She loved E

I'll be winning this one thx.


----------



## cloppy007

In...


----------



## ocCuS

In for 15


----------



## Mr.Scott

15 in.


----------



## Celcius

In it!


----------



## Badwrench

in for the 14th

Edit, looks like 14th has already been pulled even though it's still the 14th, so in for the 15th


----------



## chronicfx

15th in


----------



## iandroo888

in for today


----------



## PR-Imagery

14


----------



## damric




----------



## [CyGnus]

IN


----------



## Blackhawk4

In


----------



## Daredevil 720

In for today.


----------



## adamski07

Day 14! In!


----------



## Gohan_Nightwing

In for the 14th of April


----------



## Wildcard36qs

Hope I win before my amnes14 kicks in and I forget about this contest.


----------



## iamwardicus

Lemmie In


----------



## JambonJovi

In for #15


----------



## Kimir

In for the 15th!


----------



## gildadan

In.


----------



## Furf

in for 14


----------



## V1ct1m1z3r

pray*IN*g


----------



## wstanci3

InAgain


----------



## ZealotKi11er

In day 14.


----------



## OcN13

day 13 in


----------



## stubass

In for the day


----------



## agenttwisted

in for 4/14


----------



## agenttwisted

and in for 4/15 as the 14th winner has already been determined...on the 14th...


----------



## KipH

It is the 15th here now, then.


----------



## cenpuppie

I'm in!


----------



## morbid_bean

In Again


----------



## MrLinky

In yet again.


----------



## Terrorbyte

In for the 14th.


----------



## Hartk1213

Hi...in to win


----------



## abdultaiyab

In


----------



## GuilT1

In. Maybe we should enter every 12 hours now seeing as the days seem to be getting cut short for some reason.


----------



## myrtleee34

im in


----------



## Tatakai All

In for another day.


----------



## Mikecdm

April 14th


----------



## shlunky

In with 10!

§


----------



## xlastshotx

In for the 15th or whatever the next one is


----------



## airisom2

In for day 15.


----------



## YaGit(TM)

In for the day


----------



## HolyDriver

In again


----------



## Citra

In for the 14th


----------



## Ultra-m-a-n

In for april 14!


----------



## 66racer

in for the next one


----------



## Blizzie

In for.. I lost count


----------



## Darkcyde

April 14th in.


----------



## RushFudge

In please!


----------



## Deeya

In for 14


----------



## lolllll117

here's my entry for 4/14


----------



## blupupher

tes


----------



## Tnt6200

Missed yesterday, in for the 14th.


----------



## Ben Quincy

Im totally in for today, hope i get lucky


----------



## SinX7

In.

Thanks!


----------



## SDMODNoob

in for day 14


----------



## animal0307

14 and counting


----------



## DuckieHo

in.


----------



## Jim888

in for 4/14


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Daily entry.


----------



## roflcopter159

I guess the 14th won't be my day seeing as the winner was already picked...


----------



## Samishii

In again!


----------



## Sadmoto

in for 15 i guess?

thanks again OCN for the chance!!

I'll be even more grateful if I were to win just one day


----------



## DizZz

In for the 14th!


----------



## nasmith2000

in again !


----------



## najiro

For April 15th


----------



## mark3510

In for 15th!


----------



## sperson1

in for 15


----------



## mAs81

15/4/2014 once again I'm in!


----------



## uaedroid

In again. Thanks.


----------



## dman811

In.


----------



## Caldeio

innn


----------



## candy_van

15th in


----------



## rv8000

in again


----------



## DizZz

In for the 15th!


----------



## MCCSolutions

IN!


----------



## rocstar96

15/4/2014


----------



## nismo_usaf

in


----------



## Net Prowler

in


----------



## Stealth Pyros

15


----------



## darwing

I'll toss my name in the hat for lucky number 15th day


----------



## snoogins

In again!


----------



## sadeter

IN, IN, IN, IIIIIINNNNNNNNNN!
(Think Beethoven)


----------



## huzzug

iWIN


----------



## dejahboi

In again


----------



## Tephnos

In


----------



## The_chemist21

In for day 15.


----------



## Yumyums

In for day 15.


----------



## WarpPrism

In once more.


----------



## ladcrooks

nor am i - but we hope


----------



## Balsagna

in for 15


----------



## dave1991

In 4/15


----------



## icehotshot

i'm in again.

Thanks!


----------



## barkinos98

I think its been 24hrs, so in for today as well please (15th)


----------



## mr soft

in for day 15 , thanks.


----------



## wigger

In it


----------



## dzyvette

DId I enter today?


----------



## djthrottleboi

in again for this contest


----------



## Wihglah

Dum Dum dah Dum da da Dum, Dum Dum Dum Dum Dum Dum Dah daaaah!


----------



## LarsL

In


----------



## liamstears

In please, excellent giveaway ocn!


----------



## H3||scr3am

in for the 15th!


----------



## thanos999

in for 15th


----------



## The Storm

In for 15th


----------



## Carniflex

I am in.


----------



## dizz

In

<3 OCN


----------



## diggiddi

In again


----------



## Eddie Smurphy

In for another day!









Thanks OCN


----------



## carmas

Day 15, in


----------



## brandontaz2k2

in for day 15


----------



## Forsakenfire

day 15


----------



## nickcnse

In!


----------



## jameyscott

In for 15th!


----------



## DiNet

987


----------



## Killhouse

In!


----------



## -X3-

In yet again.


----------



## 95329

In


----------



## 98uk

In for today


----------



## wooshna

In For 4/15/14!!!


----------



## KenLautner

in for 15.


----------



## afropelican

In! - Thanks in advance to the person who has to pick the winners - will be quite the task...


----------



## NFL

IN!


----------



## Neo Zuko

In


----------



## BakerMan1971

in for the 15th








did you draw the 14th early again?


----------



## SeekerZA

In for day 15


----------



## arconic

lucky 15!


----------



## bobsaget

In for today


----------



## Synister

In for 15


----------



## selk22

In for 15


----------



## mark_thaddeus

I'm for the 15th!


----------



## simsas18

In


----------



## 3m3k

in for 15


----------



## Mitch311

In for 15


----------



## adizz

In for day 15

Sent from my Moto G using Tapatalk


----------



## iwalkwithedead

I'm here for the 15th day.


----------



## Novakanedj

In for the 15th


----------



## TechCrazy

Off work and now bed, in for 15


----------



## AtomTM

IN for 15th, again!


----------



## RagingPwner

Innnnn


----------



## jattz

In for 15th


----------



## Boi 1da

In for this day.


----------



## agrims

In againo


----------



## BradleyKZN

Heres my entry for today


----------



## dr4gon

In for the 15th!! Ty ocn!


----------



## nepas

In again.


----------



## vertical2

In for the 15th...


----------



## Jordan32

In for the 15th ! ty for the opportunity !

10


----------



## Blindsay

in once again


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

In for the 15th


----------



## abdultaiyab

Guess who's back.....back again...err never mind

Me in


----------



## leafonthewind

In for today


----------



## Hacksword

in for the 15th







Thanks again!


----------



## lanofsong

IN


----------



## soundx98

hoping for a win


----------



## lemans81

In


----------



## ssgtnubb

In


----------



## ixsis

in for tax day (USA)


----------



## daguardian

In


----------



## Ascii Aficionado

in


----------



## Agent_kenshin

in for 15th


----------



## PapaSmurf

halfway thru


----------



## mcg75

In for today.


----------



## Alanim

In for 15th.


----------



## Blue Dragon

Included plz


----------



## lusal

We're midway there!


----------



## Quadricwan

IN for 15


----------



## Tillmander

IN


----------



## Johan45

In for the 15th


----------



## BigMack70

in for 15th


----------



## StormX2

in for the 15th, lol how did I miss this?


----------



## kennumen

in for the 15th.


----------



## Paradigm84

In for day 15.


----------



## Bridgypoo

Day 15! Tax day!


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

15 yisss


----------



## Tribes

In for 4/15/14


----------



## Wildcard36qs

Today 15 my lucky day!


----------



## yanks8981

In for 15


----------



## newbrevolution

in


----------



## Gilles3000

Lets see if I can get some extra luck on my birthday.









In again!


----------



## johny24

Halfway!


----------



## WhiteWulfe

In for the 15th!

And since I think I forgot to answer it, answer to skill testing question is 10


----------



## Melosaiyan

Trying again!


----------



## XAslanX

post 13


----------



## Drag0n

In for 15/4


----------



## bluedevil

in for the 15th!


----------



## WiSK

Hello


----------



## 00klesk00

In for day 15.


----------



## y2kcamaross

In


----------



## JoeChamberlain

In


----------



## robE

April 15th, here i come!


----------



## BWAS1000

Le in for le 15th


----------



## AngeloG.

In.


----------



## Fulvin

In


----------



## Hukkel

Today is the 15th


----------



## Superplush

15th for me pleases, great master overlords of the PC relm !


----------



## Pao

In again, need tax day love.


----------



## aznpersuazn

in for day 15!


----------



## germslopz

In for today!


----------



## Jenova69

In for day 15


----------



## kpoeticg

In for the 15th


----------



## Squeeky

in for the 15th


----------



## StaticFX

its TAX day... yay? bleh! lol


----------



## MattGordon

In


----------



## Truedeal

In for 4/15!


----------



## Dortheleus

Hello day 15


----------



## Slider46

4/15 entry


----------



## Mopar63

Day 15 and I am in


----------



## phynce

in for 4/15

Thanks OCN


----------



## SanguineDrone

in again!


----------



## cyanmcleod

and again


----------



## BulletSponge

In again!


----------



## ledzepp3

Bros I'm back


----------



## .theMetal

In


----------



## mfknjadagr8

In for 4/15


----------



## twerk

In for the 15th.


----------



## B-Con

Once again, I'm in.


----------



## Hueristic

15


----------



## Yahar

in 15th


----------



## Jolly Roger




----------



## mechati

in on april 15th


----------



## writer21

I'm in for the 15th. Thanks man for the chance!


----------



## shelter

In again.


----------



## PMan007

In for today.


----------



## Phelan

In again! TYADMIN!


----------



## winginit

In to win


----------



## Welliam

15 here


----------



## Rickles

In for tax day


----------



## muels7

In for April 15


----------



## EvoBeardy

In for today!


----------



## BigpoppaFrary

april 15th 9:45 est in


----------



## Philly27

In Thx


----------



## marc0053

in


----------



## thelude

In for the middle of the month 04-15-14


----------



## famous1994

In for today


----------



## lurker2501

IN


----------



## Scott1541

In


----------



## KBOMB

I'm in again! Man were half way there already...


----------



## parsec

If I forget to enter one more time...


----------



## cgipson1

in for 15


----------



## kaistledine

Count me in !
14:59 15/04


----------



## cdnGhost

In for today! And it's 10


----------



## mott555

In again (I feel like a stuck record).


----------



## 996gt2

In for 4/15


----------



## Aparition

In for day 15!


----------



## Racersnare21

in


----------



## mrawesome421

In for day 15!


----------



## Maximization

in 14th


----------



## wrigleyvillain

In like Flynn


----------



## 100cotton

April 15!


----------



## derickwm

4/15


----------



## Metalbeard

In for tax day.


----------



## jbobb

In for 15!


----------



## The.Crusher

In!


----------



## staccker

In for 15


----------



## Wakalakaz

4/15


----------



## GerBem

in please


----------



## yraith

In for 15


----------



## Rbby258

in


----------



## stumped

I'm in for 15! Thanks!


----------



## mega_option101

in for the 15th


----------



## kyfire

Day 15 and still in


----------



## sporkotica

In for 4/15, wheeee.


----------



## francisw19

In today and the answer is 10!


----------



## GingerJohn

In for the 15th

And 10


----------



## Nomad692000

In it again.


----------



## chargerz919

4/15/14 Entry!


----------



## GuilT1

In once again.


----------



## shlunky

In with 10!


----------



## Wheezo

In for today


----------



## krz94

in for 15?


----------



## jason387

In!


----------



## stren

dat 15


----------



## kevinf

multiprocessors = 15


----------



## wholeeo

Day 15, lets go!


----------



## iamwardicus

To the tune of Do you Wanna Build a Snowman.
(Knocking: Knock, knock, knock, knock, knock, knock)
Can you let me win some money?
I could really use it
I want an Intel core
And so much more
I just wanna upgrade.
I have so many things to do
It's why i need you
To choose me multiple times!

(Admin)
Go away dude

(Me)
Okay, bye....


----------



## Bear

count me in 15th


----------



## jeffro37

In for the 15th.


----------



## zer0d3gree

In for the 15th


----------



## Valgaur

in for 15th!


----------



## Gualichu04

in?


----------



## angel88888

In for 15.


----------



## Aestylis

In 4/15


----------



## ronal

In for the 15th.


----------



## dhjj

15th is go


----------



## Dnic41

In for today.


----------



## Recr3ational

in


----------



## s0d0mg0m0rrah

in. 10


----------



## Pawelr98

In again


----------



## debuchan

Let's a go-go!


----------



## Carbon00ace

In for 4/15.


----------



## topdog

Count me in again


----------



## Mercyflush64

In please


----------



## legoman786

4/15


----------



## DerComissar

In for the 15th, and the skill-test answer is 10.


----------



## seward

In pls.


----------



## DiaSin

In for whatever day it is where the admin is. @admin would you please add the daily cutoff time to the top post? Its really weird every couple of days already seeing a winner selected before noon EST.


----------



## dranas

in for 4/15


----------



## LordOfTots

In again!


----------



## OcN13

day 15 in


----------



## mtbiker033

in 4 the 15th!!


----------



## A7xConnor

In for the 15th.


----------



## Scars Unseen

In for the 15th


----------



## Faster_is_better

15th


----------



## Quantum Reality

And midway through the month, we spot land.









Skill testng answer: 10


----------



## ssnyder28

In for the 15th

The answer is 10


----------



## fuloran1

in


----------



## Valor958

IN!


----------



## CravinR1

in


----------



## t0ni

In for the 15th.


----------



## MarlowXim

Stq:10 roll the dice


----------



## EpIcSnIpErZ23

In for da 15th!


----------



## EVILNOK

In again.


----------



## Tokztero

In


----------



## Zarthux

In for the 15th day! Half way!


----------



## RedSunRises

In for 15


----------



## Taint3dBulge

i need to win.


----------



## Angrybutcher

...and again


----------



## nazarein

4/15 in


----------



## roflcopter159

Well, here we are at the halfway point. Hopefully I can get a win for the 15th


----------



## -iceblade^

In for 15 please, and thanks!


----------



## xD4rkFire

In for day 15!


----------



## Wavefunction

Day 15!


----------



## damric




----------



## Tennobanzai

in!


----------



## -SE7EN-

15th day entry


----------



## navynuke499

almost forgot, in again today


----------



## masgreko

Feels like a daily occurrence


----------



## Erick Silver

In for April 15th! HAPPY TAX DAY!


----------



## dzyvette

Awesoome!!!


----------



## hathornd

In for 15th april.


----------



## pioneerisloud

It's my birthday today so I should win.


----------



## blazed_1

In for the 15th.


----------



## dejahboi

In for day 4


----------



## mastertrixter

In for 15


----------



## Millillion

In something else.


----------



## Jim888

in for 4/15


----------



## agenttwisted

in again for 15th just in case last one counted as 14th


----------



## beatfried

in for day 14.


----------



## bg92

In.


----------



## istudy92

I SHALL WIN! I have never won anything by luck but hard work before.

BUT TYPING IS MY HARDWORK! lol 15th=]


----------



## Vocality

In


----------



## Wihglah

ooh - half way!


----------



## SlackerITGuy

In for 4/15,

Thanks OP.


----------



## tDAK

In for 15th


----------



## jdave420

In for 4/15
Thanks


----------



## ZephyrBit

IN


----------



## tom.slick

in on 15


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*
> 
> It's my birthday today so I should win.


HAPPY BIRTHDAY!


----------



## lordhinton

in again


----------



## Cavey00

In again!


----------



## Lutfij

Okay, IN!


----------



## DiNet

154


----------



## zemco999

I love pie


----------



## Dangur

In.


----------



## animal0307

15/30, Half way there


----------



## Ddreder

In for today!


----------



## CarFreak302

In! (4/15)


----------



## Kinaesthetic

In for 15/16, whichever is going to be drawn >.>


----------



## Dragoon

In again.


----------



## ZHoob2004

another go


----------



## mikeyzelda

Dolorosa day, April 15, in


----------



## evilminist

In for 4/15!
And the answer to your question is 10


----------



## Jokah

In


----------



## PR-Imagery

15


----------



## GermanyChris

In again 4/15


----------



## blackhole2013

Still in it


----------



## raidmaxGuy

in for day 15 after a hiatus


----------



## Skye12977

In for day #15


----------



## MrStrat007

In for 15


----------



## Angrychair

in it to win it


----------



## BusterOddo

In for day 15.


----------



## bfromcolo

in again 4/15


----------



## NuclearCrap

Day 15, in.


----------



## jetpak12

Still going... in...


----------



## waslakhani

in for 15


----------



## skyisover

in


----------



## Genesis1984

In


----------



## RX7-2nr

In for the win.


----------



## Badwrench

In for today (4/15/14).


----------



## eternal7trance

in for 15


----------



## Samishii

in!


----------



## KYKYLLIKA

Okayfiine, I'm in today.


----------



## [CyGnus]

In


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Can't see if it's D16 yet... Oh well, just in case it is.


----------



## Citra

in


----------



## darwing

in


----------



## iandroo888

in for today


----------



## Ultra-m-a-n

In for April 15!


----------



## Razzle Dazzle

In for 4/15


----------



## wheth4400

Count me in


----------



## phazer11

Into the breach once more. Can't remember if this will be placed in for 4/14 or 4/15. Ah well.


----------



## kahboom

In for today.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

In for the 15th!

Jeffinslaw


----------



## Sean Webster

In today


----------



## jamarns

In for the 15th!


----------



## Someguy316

In again for today the 15th.


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

I'm disturbed my name is not yet called


----------



## brown bird

In for 15!


----------



## robotninja

In for the 15th.


----------



## Celcius

In for the 15th!


----------



## rtop2

In for the 15th!


----------



## Daveros

In, thank you. Answer is 10.


----------



## DarkPhoenix

Free Monies?!? YES PLEASE ! ! !


----------



## Panther Al

In again


----------



## rocstar96

In for the 16th?


----------



## mxfreek09

In again!


----------



## SinfulRoad

In for the 15th


----------



## TURN & BURN

In for 15th


----------



## HowHardCanItBe

In again .


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

In for today's drawings


----------



## 99Cookies

In! Answer is 10! Thanks!


----------



## Raptore

In please


----------



## sticks435

in for today.


----------



## IRO-Bot

10


----------



## ccRicers

Going in again!


----------



## newpc

and again =]


----------



## Simsim

In


----------



## ObscureParadox

In again.


----------



## Lukegrimbley

16th


----------



## Tnt6200

In again.


----------



## gildadan

in


----------



## stubass

in for today


----------



## SyveRson

In April 15th.


----------



## nismo_usaf

in it to win it


----------



## HPE1000

In for day 15


----------



## fleetfeather

In for my birthday


----------



## Loosenut

in for today


----------



## Daredevil 720

In for today.


----------



## myrtleee34

put me in coach


----------



## Shrak

I'm so confused as to what number we're on and when it's being decided.


----------



## Interpolation

In please.


----------



## Shiftstealth

in for today


----------



## p1en1nja

In for Day 15!!


----------



## Welliam

day 16


----------



## morbid_bean

in again!


----------



## stealthybox

in! day 15


----------



## k4m1k4z3

posting for whatever day it is...


----------



## blupupher

lets go!


----------



## Xinoxide

Day 15 in.


----------



## whitie63

in! day 15


----------



## lolllll117

Here's my entry for 4/15


----------



## Deeya

In for Tax Day!


----------



## nova4005

In today.


----------



## pe4nut666

in again answer is 10


----------



## Oliver1234

in for day 15!


----------



## Kokin

In for 15!


----------



## V1ct1m1z3r

plead*IN*g...


----------



## SDMODNoob

In for day 15


----------



## jason793

Going with 10 again.


----------



## spdaimon

15


----------



## navit

in


----------



## spice003

in


----------



## Mumbles37

In today!


----------



## Laylow

In. a little late lol


----------



## MattGordon

In


----------



## RushFudge

in please.


----------



## xelectroxwolfx

*in!


----------



## DuckieHo

again?!


----------



## Cyclops

in


----------



## SamNicko

Definitely i'm in ^_^ April 16th, 2014.
AWESOME!! So Generous Guys ^_^
Thank you for your generosity !
Overclock.NET you RAWCKS!


----------



## agrims

And we are back again!


----------



## Majorhi

In again!


----------



## Lynchie

In for day 16 or most likely 15 in murica


----------



## alancsalt

In for the day - answer 10


----------



## UNOE

in


----------



## Terrorbyte

in again.


----------



## rv8000

In for the 16th (15th? who knows anymore)


----------



## mxfreek09

in once again!


----------



## sunset1

in :>


----------



## Jollyriffic

15th


----------



## dman811

In.


----------



## benben84

In


----------



## YaGit(TM)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> In for the 16th (15th? who knows anymore)


same here









IN!


----------



## RedSunRises

In for 16!


----------



## DiaSin

In for the 16th.. I think.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

day 15!


----------



## Net Prowler

yeah


----------



## H3||scr3am

in for 16th


----------



## huzzug

in Again


----------



## dominique120

In for 16.


----------



## uaedroid

In. Thanks.


----------



## ledzepp3

Money money money


----------



## mAs81

In again but still no cigar :-(
16/4/2014


----------



## arconic

maybe 16?


----------



## MrLinky

In.


----------



## mark3510

In for 16th!


----------



## TheGrayDon10

in for the 16th.


----------



## Drag0n

In 4 16th


----------



## jattz

In for 16th.


----------



## WarpPrism

In.


----------



## sadeter

In for the win y'all!! What!?! Raise the roof in this hiz-ouse!

It's very late. I'm very tired.

. . . and bored.


----------



## Vocality

In for the 16th


----------



## wigger

In for the sweet 16!


----------



## pcoutu17

in for today


----------



## Carniflex

I am in


----------



## carmas

Day #16: in.


----------



## Rbby258

in


----------



## darwing

I AM INNNNNNN:thumb:


----------



## 95329

In


----------



## DiNet

164


----------



## dejahboi

In for day 5


----------



## -SE7EN-

in for 16


----------



## nickcnse

In


----------



## The Storm

In for 16th


----------



## Blizzie

In for 16


----------



## daguardian

Morning World! IN


----------



## Forsakenfire

In for the 16th.


----------



## TURN & BURN

Count me in for 16TH


----------



## SinX7

In.

Thanks!


----------



## SeekerZA

In for day 16


----------



## masgreko

In for the sweet 16


----------



## Synister

In for the 61th!


----------



## BakerMan1971

Day 16


----------



## i_ame_killer_2

In for 16th


----------



## GermanyChris

In again


----------



## simsas18

In again


----------



## adizz

In for day 16

Sent from my Moto G using Tapatalk


----------



## hiarc

In!


----------



## altsanity

throw me in for another day why not


----------



## -X3-

IN.


----------



## Skye12977

In for day 16


----------



## ipv89

In again


----------



## barkinos98

16th


----------



## navynuke499

in once again


----------



## Kimir

In for day 16.


----------



## mr soft

In for the 16th , I feel lucky today.


----------



## Ultra-m-a-n

In for April 16


----------



## Boi 1da

In...for the 16th


----------



## Kokin

In for the 16th


----------



## GerBem

in please


----------



## Tagkaman

In


----------



## rtop2

In for 16th!


----------



## Gualichu04

Today's chance


----------



## Tatakai All

In again.

Sent with my coconut wireless using Tapatalk


----------



## hazara

Woops, missed a weekend..


----------



## soundx98

In for 16th on my cake day


----------



## lanofsong

In


----------



## jason387

In


----------



## JambonJovi

In for day #16


----------



## JKuhn

I guess I'm in.

I'm not sure if it's required here, but the answer is 10.


----------



## wooshna

in it to win it 4/16!!!


----------



## Killhouse

In!


----------



## dr4gon

In for the 16th!~


----------



## leafonthewind

In again


----------



## hotrod717

In to win.


----------



## mksteez

in again


----------



## Blindsay

in again for today


----------



## 996gt2

In for 4/16


----------



## mcg75

In for 16!


----------



## Squeeky

in for 16


----------



## bluedevil

In for the 16th.


----------



## AngeloG.

In.


----------



## RagingPwner

In


----------



## Laur3nTyu

Hi , i wanna win something. k k thx <3


----------



## spdaimon

Happy four square day!


----------



## royalkilla408

Pick me pick me! Thanks =D


----------



## Kuivamaa

In for 16.


----------



## Hacksword

In again!!!


----------



## A7xConnor

In for the 16th.


----------



## zemco999

in for another chance


----------



## ocCuS

in for 16


----------



## lusal

"So you're telling me there's still a chance?!"


----------



## wisecrack

in for 16


----------



## angel88888

In for 16.


----------



## Quadricwan

I could use a win!


----------



## Truedeal

Entry for 4/16.


----------



## thanos999

in for 16


----------



## Blue Dragon

blend in again...


----------



## shlunky

in with 10!


----------



## Mopar63

Day 16 and in again...


----------



## Melosaiyan

Day 16!


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

in for 16


----------



## vertical2

In for 16th


----------



## The_chemist21

In for day 16.


----------



## Weshhh

in for 16


----------



## Simsim

In for 16


----------



## blupupher

again


----------



## ixsis

In for the 16th


----------



## jd2195

in for 16th (the answer is 10)


----------



## NvNw

In again for the 16th.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

In for the 16th!


----------



## whitie63

In for 16


----------



## Fulvin

Entering...


----------



## KnownDragon

In!


----------



## Dortheleus

In for day 16


----------



## BigMack70

In again


----------



## 00klesk00

In for day 16.


----------



## Xinoxide

In for 16


----------



## Rickles

In after a snowy day in Michigan!


----------



## Hyoketsu

Another 'In'.


----------



## XAslanX

post 14


----------



## staccker

in for 16


----------



## z0so

in


----------



## Bridgypoo

In for 16.

Sent from my XT1055 using Tapatalk


----------



## MICRON

In please!!!


----------



## Arizonian

In 16


----------



## Jaguarbamf

In for today!


----------



## johny24

Good luck everybody!


----------



## Kaiin2014

In for the 16th!


----------



## darwing

Everyday I awake and submit hopping to see my name, half way there!


----------



## iamwardicus

In again


----------



## Johan45

In for the 16th


----------



## Alanim

In for 16th.


----------



## Jhill27

In


----------



## famous1994

In for today


----------



## candy_van

I'm gonna win. Yup this is the one.


----------



## kennumen

Day 16.


----------



## ZnJ

^


----------



## nepas

In again.


----------



## germslopz

In for next drawing!


----------



## Dangur

IN.


----------



## Spacedinvader

In!


----------



## Wildcard36qs

Come on sweet 16!


----------



## phynce

In for 16th


----------



## MCCSolutions

IN


----------



## fuloran1

in


----------



## GuilT1

In for the 16th.


----------



## ssgtnubb

In


----------



## mxfreek09

In for the 16th!


----------



## OcN13

day 15 in


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

in for the 16th


----------



## cyanmcleod

and again


----------



## newbrevolution

In


----------



## yanks8981

In for 16.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Another losing entry here for the 16th. And the answer is still 10.


----------



## mott555

In.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

In for 4/16


----------



## luciddreamer124

In


----------



## Racersnare21

in


----------



## BWAS1000

IN for the 16th. Come on guys I need AM1!


----------



## Agent_kenshin

in for 16th


----------



## Maximization

in 16th


----------



## StaticFX

4/16/2014 9:19AM EST

IM IN!!!


----------



## FastMHz

Me too!


----------



## .theMetal

In again


----------



## KBOMB

In once more!


----------



## mtbiker033

in for the 16th!


----------



## jeffro37

In for 4/16.


----------



## Jolly Roger

in


----------



## wstanci3

inAgain


----------



## muels7

In again for the 16th


----------



## jellybeans69

In again


----------



## twerk

Day 16! In!


----------



## EvoBeardy

In for today!


----------



## Pawelr98

In again


----------



## afropelican

in


----------



## kyfire

Day 16 and still kickin


----------



## PMan007

In....again!


----------



## Nomad692000

In again...


----------



## Scott1541

In for the I don't even know what time this is


----------



## Wihglah

Me me me me me me me !


----------



## Wakalakaz

4/16


----------



## Phelan

In!


----------



## jagz

In for today!


----------



## BombF1rst

I'm In!


----------



## Ddreder

In for today!


----------



## Dustin1

April 16th, in!!


----------



## Epipo

in for day 16


----------



## SinfulRoad

In for the 16th.


----------



## Jj333 33

In for the 16th.


----------



## francisw19

In again, the answer is 10.


----------



## agussio

day after tax day... I'm back.

Thanks again.


----------



## cgipson1

In on 16


----------



## Hueristic

16


----------



## djthrottleboi

in again


----------



## Paradigm84

In for day 16.


----------



## skupples

In, 16.


----------



## jbobb

In for 16!


----------



## marc0053

in


----------



## chargerz919

4/16/14 Entry!


----------



## Yahar

in 16th


----------



## Metalbeard

In for 4/16.


----------



## nazarein

4/16 in


----------



## Scars Unseen

In for the 16th.


----------



## 100cotton

April 16.


----------



## NuclearCrap

Day 16, in.


----------



## SanguineDrone

In!


----------



## -iceblade^

In for 16 please, and thanks!


----------



## Novakanedj

In for day 16


----------



## thelude

here hoping to a good 16th


----------



## stumped

in for the 16th please!


----------



## zer0d3gree

In again


----------



## wevsspot

Ditto


----------



## B-Con

In!


----------



## Stealth Pyros

16


----------



## Wretchedbeasts

Party time


----------



## mav2000

In


----------



## InsideJob

In 16/04/14.


----------



## debuchan

In for 16th!


----------



## Jenova69

in for the 16th


----------



## djthrottleboi

in again


----------



## LarsL

In


----------



## krz94

in for 16


----------



## Carbon00ace

In for 4/16.


----------



## dave1991

In 4/16


----------



## LastLegion

In 4/16


----------



## istudy92

16th the charm


----------



## DizZz

In for 16!


----------



## Dnic41

In for 4/16.


----------



## Mercyflush64

In again


----------



## Razzle Dazzle

In for 4/16


----------



## Cavey00

In for 4/16


----------



## ADHDadditiv

Erry daey I'm sufflin shufflin shufflin
.
.
.
.
Day 16


----------



## ronal

In for 4/16


----------



## Da1Nonly

in again.. lost track of days lol


----------



## chronicfx

In for 16


----------



## b0z0

4/16


----------



## y2kcamaross

In again!


----------



## GingerJohn

In for the 16th

And 10


----------



## xD4rkFire

In for day 16!


----------



## animal0307

In from mobile


----------



## Genesis1984

In


----------



## royo

In for 16


----------



## criminal

In again


----------



## Recr3ational

In


----------



## intelfan

I forgot to post yesterday










In for 16.


----------



## WiSK

Hai guis!


----------



## tom.slick

in for today


----------



## Kinaesthetic

In again!


----------



## legoman786

4/16


----------



## LmG

^_^_^_^_^_^


----------



## tDAK

4/16/14


----------



## Roaches

In for today


----------



## wholeeo

Testing my luck today.


----------



## EVILNOK

In again.


----------



## diggiddi

Winning again!


----------



## Ascii Aficionado

in


----------



## stren

dat day 16


----------



## benben84

IN again!


----------



## Wheezo

In once again.


----------



## roflcopter159

Another day, another entry. Here we go April 16th!


----------



## ssnyder28

In For the 16th, hopefully everyone in usa got their taxes done!

The answer is 10


----------



## sperson1

In for the 16


----------



## wheth4400

in for the 16th


----------



## Valor958

IN YET AGAIN!


----------



## EpIcSnIpErZ23

in for da 16th


----------



## dranas

in for 4/16


----------



## ZHoob2004

Wednesday the 16th


----------



## Faster_is_better

anddddd 16th.


----------



## RX7-2nr

post


----------



## Mac the Geek

In for 16 April.


----------



## Jollyriffic

16th


----------



## mechati

in for 16th


----------



## jamarns

In for the 16th!!


----------



## Leech

In for the next day


----------



## abdultaiyab

In for the 16th


----------



## KSIMP88

Interested


----------



## mastertrixter

in for my birthday


----------



## Slider46

4/16 entry


----------



## Sadmoto

In for 16th


----------



## xlastshotx

In for the 16th


----------



## DerComissar

In for the 16th, skill-test answer is 10.


----------



## Millillion

In more somethings,


----------



## Evilball

i'm in.


----------



## topdog

in for the next one


----------



## blazed_1

In for the 16th.


----------



## Bear

in for 16th


----------



## sporkotica

In for 4/16, huzzah.


----------



## Erick Silver

In for the 16th! GIGGITY!


----------



## fleetfeather

In again


----------



## lordhinton

in again


----------



## Quantum Reality

Skill testing answer: 10.


----------



## Lefik

16!


----------



## Mr.Scott

16 in.


----------



## evilminist

In for 4/16
Answer is 10


----------



## jetpak12

In for another day


----------



## masustic

16th


----------



## KenLautner

In for 16.


----------



## spice003

in 16th


----------



## p1en1nja

In for Day 16.


----------



## beatfried

In!


----------



## rv8000

doublin up


----------



## pe4nut666

in again answers is 10


----------



## PR-Imagery

16


----------



## HPE1000

In for day 16


----------



## iandroo888

in for today







16th?


----------



## IRO-Bot

10


----------



## Gamer_Josh

In for the 16th


----------



## Tennobanzai

in once again


----------



## KYKYLLIKA

Definitely in again.


----------



## SlackerITGuy

In for 4/16!

Thanks again.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

In for 16th.


----------



## BusterOddo

In for the 16th.


----------



## Oliver1234

in


----------



## Jawswing

Inininininininininin


----------



## kpoeticg

In =)


----------



## CarFreak302

In! (4/16)


----------



## Ben Quincy

In
Hope I win this time


----------



## myrtleee34

me too


----------



## Gooberman

i be in


----------



## adamski07

day 16!


----------



## SyveRson

16


----------



## buzzbuzzbuzz

Count me in today!


----------



## BulletSponge

In again


----------



## Penryn

Day 16: The still believe I am one of them.


----------



## jdave420

In for the 16th


----------



## ginger_nuts

Not sure if in Australia I need to answer the question, but just in case, my answer is 10 (ten)


----------



## cloppy007

In 16!


----------



## Jeffinslaw

In for April 16th.

Jeffinslaw


----------



## Darkcyde

April 16th in.


----------



## SDMODNoob

In for 16


----------



## .:hybrid:.




----------



## TechCrazy

In for April 16


----------



## Jim888

in for 4/16


----------



## stealthybox

in for 4/16


----------



## stubass

In for this lovely day


----------



## Blackhawk4

In 16


----------



## Mumbles37

In today!


----------



## Simsim

In


----------



## winginit

In again


----------



## Badwrench

In for today (4/16/14).


----------



## Kimir

In again!


----------



## MrLinky

In.


----------



## $ilent

in again!


----------



## mikeyzelda

In for the 16th.


----------



## Valgaur

in for 16th!


----------



## JRuxGaming

Sweet 16! Where's my car! It better be a Ferrari!


----------



## iwalkwithedead

I'm in for this 16th day.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

day 16


----------



## Taint3dBulge

Pooooo


----------



## Tnt6200

In.


----------



## Tillmander

In


----------



## wrath04

PICK MEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ...please


----------



## Neo Zuko

Mo money


----------



## HowHardCanItBe

in


----------



## Welliam

Another day, another try


----------



## gildadan

in for today.


----------



## Deeya

It's the 16th now is it?


----------



## EliteGhost

In for the 16th!


----------



## andrewx12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> That desk is right next to a water heater... wouldn't you be bothered by the risk that it could blow up right behind you?


When does a water heat blow up on a normal basis? Its only a couple yrs old anyway.

In for another day.


----------



## MarlowXim

Stq 10
What day is it


----------



## Kaldari

in


----------



## brown bird

In for 16!


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Posting again...


----------



## V1ct1m1z3r

ask*IN*g...


----------



## agrims

In in in


----------



## 6mmruledlines

in please


----------



## seward

In pls.


----------



## phazer11

In for today.


----------



## Loosenut

in again


----------



## morbid_bean

in for the day


----------



## jason387

In!


----------



## itzhoovEr

In


----------



## nismo_usaf

In


----------



## Caldeio

in


----------



## Mikecdm

april 16th


----------



## YaGit(TM)

in for 16th


----------



## DuckieHo

Are we there yet?


----------



## darwing

Count me in again for the 16


----------



## eternal7trance

In for the 16th


----------



## TheSocialHermit

In for entry Dos


----------



## Someguy316

In again.


----------



## mark3510

In for Day 16!


----------



## Celcius

In for 16th!


----------



## bobsaget

in for day 16!


----------



## MrStrat007

In for 16!


----------



## lolllll117

Here's my entry for 4/16


----------



## damric




----------



## uaedroid

In again.


----------



## dzyvette

In again!


----------



## Majorhi

I'm in again. What day is this?


----------



## PROBN4LYFE

in
I need the $ later anyway!


----------



## DizZz

In for the 17th!


----------



## brandontaz2k2

in it to win it

day 16


----------



## gears2head84

In again.


----------



## Cyclops

in


----------



## The_chemist21

In for day 17.


----------



## Sped

In yet again


----------



## ledzepp3

17 17 17 17 17

LESSSSSS GOOOOOOOO


----------



## RushFudge

In in in again.


----------



## Terrorbyte

In.


----------



## alancsalt

in for whichever day - answer 10...


----------



## snoogins

In again!


----------



## Jaguarbamf

In for today please!


----------



## Panther Al

Inieinie.


----------



## -SE7EN-

in for 17


----------



## WarpPrism

In


----------



## rv8000

In for the 17th


----------



## kpoeticg

In


----------



## gdubc

Might as well get in on this!


----------



## cdnGhost

In for today!


----------



## mega_option101

In for the 17th


----------



## skupples

seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee you tomorrrrooooooooow.


----------



## Kaldari

17th


----------



## boot318

Inny!


----------



## braincracking

Ahh why not


----------



## najiro

For April 17!


----------



## Gualichu04

in again


----------



## DiaSin

In for day 17


----------



## GermanyChris

In again

Sent from my HTC One mini using Tapatalk


----------



## TURN & BURN

in the 17th EST


----------



## robotninja

In for the 16th, 11:48 MST


----------



## Tagkaman

In


----------



## simsas18

In again


----------



## Drag0n

In for 17/4


----------



## jameyscott

In for the 17th!


----------



## carmas

Day #17, in.


----------



## MCCSolutions

In


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

I want to be a hundredaire


----------



## arvidab

Waht? Yea, in.


----------



## istudy92

17th i stayed up awake for this moment!


----------



## istudy92

btw where is all this money comming from0.o


----------



## huzzug

in it to win


----------



## KipH

Its now the 17th.


----------



## jattz

In for 17th.


----------



## Wihglah

in!


----------



## hertz9753

No!


----------



## Samishii

In again!


----------



## UNOE

IN


----------



## BradleyKZN

In for today


----------



## H3||scr3am

day 17, in again


----------



## Tatakai All

In for today.


----------



## Antykain

I'll take a 'in' please..


----------



## ladcrooks

good morning


----------



## SinX7

In.

Thanks!


----------



## adizz

in for day 17


----------



## nickcnse

In


----------



## Weshhh

in for 17


----------



## Forsakenfire

this is for the 17th


----------



## Vocality

Day 17


----------



## dave1991

In 4/17


----------



## GerBem

In please


----------



## Squeeky

in for 17


----------



## BakerMan1971

Day 17, all I can see on the horizon is ..... eggs and chocolate.......


----------



## Hacksword

in for the 17th. Thanks for the contest!


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

In for whatever day.

By the way... I hope to go to this in Dallas on the September 6th. My face when I seen that Thirty Seconds to Mars was touring with Linking Park and also with AFI? Can't describe it...


----------



## -X3-

In for day 17.


----------



## Xinoxide

17th, in.


----------



## SamNicko

Report In ^^
April 17th, 2014 ^^


----------



## vtech1

in 17th


----------



## djthrottleboi

in again


----------



## TheReciever

in


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

In for 17th.


----------



## mAs81

In again
17/4/2014
10 is still the answer


----------



## jd2195

In again for the 17th


----------



## Skye12977

In for the 17th


----------



## SeekerZA

In for day 17


----------



## Synister

IN 17th TNX


----------



## mr soft

In for the 17th thanks OCN.


----------



## bg92

in.


----------



## Boi 1da

This entry is a winner... I can feel it in my bones.


----------



## Bradford1040

in for the 17th


----------



## barkinos98

I think its been another 24hr, here goes nothing!


----------



## Mitch311

Once again I'm in


----------



## Superplush

Weee, another day, another entry ... In again pleases !


----------



## dr4gon

In for the 17th!!!


----------



## 98uk

In please


----------



## JambonJovi

In for day #17


----------



## kennumen

in for day 17.


----------



## daguardian

In.


----------



## MICRON

In for #17


----------



## myrtleee34

I'm in for the 17th, it's my birthday!


----------



## Blindsay

In once again


----------



## hathornd

in for 17th april.


----------



## ixsis

in for 17


----------



## soundx98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *myrtleee34*
> 
> I'm in for the 17th, it's my birthday!


Happy Birthday. In for the 17th as well


----------



## AngeloG.

In.


----------



## hotrod717

in


----------



## Scott1541

In


----------



## Cape Cod

in


----------



## Kimir

in for 17.


----------



## mcg75

In for today.


----------



## zemco999

in for today


----------



## SharpShoot3r07

innn


----------



## bluedevil

In for the 17th!


----------



## Carniflex

Still here waiting for my win


----------



## Flames21891

Let's have a go at this, shall we?


----------



## ocCuS

in for the 17th


----------



## Dangur

In.


----------



## Hukkel

In for the 17th.


----------



## Kokin

In for the 17th


----------



## blenton

In for the first time.
Beginner's luck.. go!


----------



## nova4005

In for today.


----------



## lusal

The 17th! Woohoo!


----------



## RagingPwner

In


----------



## EVILNOK

In again.


----------



## Ben Quincy

I am in for day 17!


----------



## Tillmander

In


----------



## Truedeal

April 4/16+1 Entry


----------



## Spacedinvader

In again


----------



## Mopar63

The 17th is here and so am I


----------



## ssgtnubb

In like that Sam guy


----------



## vertical2

In for the 17th


----------



## whitie63

In for the 17th


----------



## rtop2

In for the 17th!


----------



## 3m3k

in again


----------



## WhiteWulfe

In for the 17th!


----------



## fuloran1

in


----------



## Alanim

In for 17th!


----------



## angel88888

In for 17.


----------



## skruffs01

day 17 here we go


----------



## chronicfx

In for the 17th por favor


----------



## Bridgypoo

In for 17

Sent from my XT1055 using Tapatalk


----------



## jason793

Going with 10


----------



## BradleyW

In please. 17th.


----------



## 00klesk00

In for day 17.


----------



## dmasteR

In for Day 17! :]


----------



## aznpersuazn

in for 17


----------



## MattGordon

In


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

17th


----------



## Paradigm84

In for day 17.


----------



## Johan45

In for the 17th


----------



## masustic

17th


----------



## Melosaiyan

April 17!


----------



## Shiftstealth

in for today


----------



## roflcopter159

Might as well try again for the 17th!


----------



## newbrevolution

In


----------



## XAslanX

post 15


----------



## BWAS1000

For the 17th.


----------



## Agent_kenshin

in for 17th


----------



## staccker

in again


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

in 17!


----------



## Maximization

in for the 17th


----------



## mark_thaddeus

17th!


----------



## Quadricwan

In again!


----------



## Evilball

in for the 17th.


----------



## z0so

Pick meeee!


----------



## y2kcamaross

In again


----------



## Pawelr98

In again


----------



## Deathclaw

in for 17th


----------



## mav2000

In


----------



## DerComissar

Here for the 17th, skill test answer is 10.


----------



## LarsL

In again


----------



## yanks8981

In for 17.


----------



## marc0053

in


----------



## Stealth Pyros

17


----------



## lanofsong

IN


----------



## muels7

Wow, it is the 17th already?


----------



## Dnic41

In for day 17.


----------



## Ultra-m-a-n

In for April 18


----------



## Kinaesthetic

In for today!


----------



## cgipson1

in for 17


----------



## StaticFX

4/17/2014 @ 9:06 EST


----------



## OcN13

Day 17 in


----------



## Carbon00ace

In for 4/17.


----------



## iamwardicus

In again


----------



## Slider46

4/17 entry.


----------



## Jhill27

In again


----------



## Kuivamaa

In for 17.


----------



## Dortheleus

Day 17 here I am.


----------



## amtbr

In it!


----------



## yraith

In for 4/17


----------



## TheGrayDon10

in for april 17th.


----------



## .theMetal

In today


----------



## KBOMB

In.


----------



## 95329

In


----------



## Jolly Roger

I'ma Mario, I'ma gonna win.


----------



## twerk

In for numero 17!


----------



## thanos999

in for 17


----------



## mott555

In again.


----------



## Aparition

in for day 17


----------



## Destrto

In for the 17th


----------



## winginit

Once again


----------



## morbid_bean

In for today


----------



## phynce

in for 4/17


----------



## robE

in for 17/4


----------



## jeffro37

In again. 4/17


----------



## Dragoon

In for the 17th


----------



## Slaughter

In for 17 - Answer 10


----------



## shelter

In again.


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Gotta go in again, 4/17!


----------



## Wavefunction

Day 17!


----------



## Valor958

In for Day 17!


----------



## Hueristic

17


----------



## jbobb

In for 17!


----------



## Majorhi

I'm in.


----------



## thelude

in for the 17th


----------



## DiNet

172


----------



## Ddreder

Show me the money!


----------



## ronal

In for 17th


----------



## germslopz

In for Thursday the 17th.


----------



## Metalbeard

In for 4/17.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

In ty


----------



## Scars Unseen

In for the 17th


----------



## Jenova69

in for the 17th


----------



## stumped

in for the 17th.


----------



## Killhouse

in


----------



## intelfan

Hi!


----------



## eternal7trance

In for 17th


----------



## CravinR1

In


----------



## GuilT1

In once again.


----------



## cdnGhost

In again


----------



## sticks435

in for today!


----------



## kyfire

Day 17 and still hopin'


----------



## blackbalt89

In. Thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## navynuke499

in on the 17th


----------



## debuchan

In for today! Thanks again!


----------



## RedSunRises

In for 17!


----------



## nazarein

4/17 entry


----------



## FastMHz

In again


----------



## Azefore

In for the 17th


----------



## Fulvin

In


----------



## Laur3nTyu

in


----------



## chargerz919

4/17/14 Entry!


----------



## Penryn

Day 17... I have become one with the pack.


----------



## Gunderman456

I'm in as well.

I don't mind Paypal, since many companies have integrated PayPal and you can convert most currencies to whatever you want.


----------



## francisw19

In again today. The answer is 10.


----------



## The.Crusher

Hope I win today


----------



## kcuestag

I'm in !


----------



## JoeChamberlain

In!


----------



## Ascii Aficionado

in


----------



## PMan007

In for today. : April 17th


----------



## [CyGnus]

I am in


----------



## icehotshot

I'm in!


----------



## b0z0

17th


----------



## Yahar

in 17th


----------



## dranas

in for 4/17


----------



## topdog

In for the next one


----------



## Krusher33

In for 4/17


----------



## tom.slick

in on the 17th


----------



## EvoBeardy

In for a win!


----------



## Quantum Reality

And entering once more!









Skill testing answer: 10.


----------



## legoman786

4/17!


----------



## sporkotica

In for 4/17


----------



## BulletSponge

In again


----------



## Nomad692000

In again.


----------



## SanguineDrone

In please!!


----------



## Samishii

IN!


----------



## Genesis1984

In again


----------



## Tanid

in


----------



## KnownDragon

In


----------



## famous1994

In again


----------



## buzzbuzzbuzz

In for today's contest!


----------



## PapaSmurf

One more time.


----------



## jamarns

In for the 17th!


----------



## Faster_is_better

17th


----------



## nepas

In again.


----------



## Hyoketsu

Innards.


----------



## splinterize

in 10


----------



## ADHDadditiv

In for sheventeensh


----------



## diggiddi

And again


----------



## GingerJohn

In for the 17th

10


----------



## Gamer_Josh

In for today


----------



## Rickles

in again


----------



## Cavey00

In for 4/17


----------



## 100cotton

April 17.


----------



## rgrwng

april 17th


----------



## mxfreek09

In for another chance!


----------



## mtbiker033

in ftw


----------



## Daredevil 720

In for today.


----------



## Angrybutcher

I've lost count, entry # 6 or so for me


----------



## Wildcard36qs

In 17 to win it!


----------



## Tennobanzai

in


----------



## Phelan

In agayne!!!


----------



## sperson1

in for 17


----------



## Kaiin2014

in again for the 17th!


----------



## Mac the Geek

Day 17. In again.


----------



## jetpak12




----------



## malishious_intent

Sweet


----------



## jdave420

In for the 17th


----------



## sasuke256

in !


----------



## Net Prowler

in


----------



## Warhaven

Count me in.


----------



## waslakhani

in for 17


----------



## Wheezo

My "in" for today.


----------



## Lutfij

Count me IN


----------



## leafonthewind

In again


----------



## Wakalakaz

4/17


----------



## Mercyflush64

In again (If I win can I be paid in maple syrup?)


----------



## B-Con




----------



## Shrak

Boom.


----------



## mastertrixter

in for 17


----------



## Taint3dBulge

Have i won yet


----------



## wheth4400

It's the 17th and I am in


----------



## myrtleee34

more snow in MN


----------



## JKuhn

In for the 17th.

Like before, the answer is 10.


----------



## PontiacGTX

In for 17/4


----------



## Millillion

In I think I've run out.


----------



## stl drifter

im in


----------



## jagz

In for today


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Latest Winners announced :

April 15 - Aestylis

April 16 - Wildcard36qs

April 17 - hertz9753

Please follow the instruction in the first post in order to claim your prize.

Congratulations !


----------



## afropelican

in again for today


----------



## IRO-Bot

10


----------



## ZephyrBit

In


----------



## boot318

Thanks!


----------



## SuprUsrStan

4/17


----------



## 161029

In for 4/17


----------



## The Storm

In for the 17th


----------



## Badwrench

In for today (4/17/14)


----------



## robotninja

In for the 17th.


----------



## Racersnare21

in


----------



## p1en1nja

In for Day 17.


----------



## Bridgypoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> Latest Winners announced :
> April 15 - Aestylis
> April 16 - Wildcard36qs
> April 17 - hertz9753
> 
> Please follow the instruction in the first post in order to claim your prize.
> 
> Congratulations !


Congrats Mike!


----------



## wrath04

in


----------



## KenLautner

in for 18.


----------



## shlunky

In with 10!


----------



## AtomTM

IN for 18th, !!!


----------



## Oliver1234

in


----------



## 996gt2

In.


----------



## xlastshotx

In for the 18th


----------



## p1en1nja

O I guess in for the next day then if April 17 has been called then.


----------



## benben84

In again!


----------



## ssnyder28

In for the 17th

The answer is 10

*edit* err in for today, looks like there already a winner for the 17th?


----------



## Wihglah

In, in and in again!


----------



## HowHardCanItBe

in


----------



## Interpolation

In.


----------



## Darkcyde

April 17th in.


----------



## korruptedkaos

im in to









such a nice place here! I love you guys


----------



## HPE1000

In for the 17th


----------



## rv8000

18th?


----------



## ginger_nuts

Not sure if in Australia I need to answer the question, but just in case, my answer is 10 (ten)


----------



## AcEsSalvation

I think it's the next day...


----------



## N2Gaming

If it's too late to enter for today do I have to enter again tomorrow early tomorrow morning or at the stroke of midnight?


----------



## meticadpa

in

answer is 10


----------



## WiSK

Hello!


----------



## kahboom

In for today


----------



## Dgeorge1617

in for....what day is it again?


----------



## pe4nut666

in again answers 10


----------



## Fossil

I somehow manage to sneak in towards the end... huzzah!


----------



## RedCloudFuneral

i n


----------



## sasuke256

in for the 18 !


----------



## kcuestag

In for today!


----------



## ocCuS

in for 18th


----------



## BakerMan1971

in for 18th


----------



## SyveRson

Post 4 contest entry (4/17-18?).


----------



## kzinti1

Since April 17, today, already shows a winner, I'm in for the 18th.


----------



## Mr.Scott

18 in.


----------



## Yumyums

In for day 17


----------



## Kaldari

in


----------



## stubass

in for another great day


----------



## Shrak

I guess 18 starts now since 17 was picked?


----------



## pac08

In FTW!


----------



## adamski07

18!


----------



## Jeffinslaw

In for April 17th! guess It's actually the 18th then...

Jeffinslaw


----------



## airisom2

In for the 18th.


----------



## 98uk

In for whatever day today is..


----------



## MrLinky

Re-in.


----------



## pioneerisloud

In for today


----------



## Angrychair

not sure if i already posted for today


----------



## blupupher

again


----------



## Ithanul

Oh, what the heck.


----------



## Lefik

in


----------



## mikeyzelda

Thursday, 17, April, in


----------



## Zarthux

Looks like the 17th was drawn, in for April 18th!


----------



## theonedub

in in


----------



## Tnt6200

In for the 17th.


----------



## Gohan_Nightwing

In for the 17th.


----------



## ZHoob2004

forgot to enter this morning


----------



## V1ct1m1z3r

wonder*IN*g...


----------



## Blizzie

In for next


----------



## PR-Imagery

17


----------



## fleetfeather

In again, thanks


----------



## ccRicers

Going in once more.


----------



## mrawesome421

In for day 17!


----------



## DarthBaggins

In for next


----------



## kevinf

Woohooo, drinking age


----------



## snoogins

In again!


----------



## Somedude168

In for day 18


----------



## Caldeio

in


----------



## Xcrunner

In!

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## arconic

maybe 18


----------



## morbid_bean

Postssss againssss


----------



## SDMODNoob

In for day 18


----------



## nasmith2000

in !


----------



## zemco999

in for 18


----------



## gildadan

in


----------



## Arizonian

#17 In


----------



## gdubc

In for the 17th


----------



## Arizonian

Ack .... 17 was picked - must be time difference.

In for #18


----------



## Blackhawk4

In for 18th


----------



## Leech

In for the 18th


----------



## candy_van

In in in.


----------



## Simsim

in


----------



## tDAK

In for 4/18


----------



## p33k

In for 4/18


----------



## agussio

In like Flynn... day 17


----------



## johny24

Out for tomorrow


----------



## ZealotKi11er

In for 18.


----------



## gdubc

Oops, 18 then


----------



## Oliver1234

In?


----------



## aznpersuazn

In for 18


----------



## pe4nut666

in again answers 10


----------



## TURN & BURN

In for 18 or 19th


----------



## t0ni

In for the 18th.


----------



## BigMack70

in


----------



## MICRON

In for 18.


----------



## BulletSponge

In again


----------



## KYKYLLIKA

Okay, I'm in again.


----------



## mark3510

Day 18th: In once again.


----------



## blackhole2013

Money money money


----------



## wstanci3

In In In


----------



## WeiZhong

Count me in


----------



## mfknjadagr8

in for 4/18


----------



## masgreko

17th good to go


----------



## Valgaur

in!


----------



## Erick Silver

In for the 17th!


----------



## Loosenut

in


----------



## wholeeo

In it to win it.


----------



## MarlowXim

in

Stq 10


----------



## andrewx12

IN! I think for today


----------



## skyisover

in


----------



## mAs81

18/4/2014
In!


----------



## MrStrat007

In for 18


----------



## z3r0_k00l75

In for April 18th.


----------



## lolllll117

here's my entry for 4/17.

i think i'll start including pictures and .gifs in my posts to liven up this thread.


----------



## luciddreamer124

17 Again


----------



## xD4rkFire

In for day 17!


----------



## BombF1rst

In for 17


----------



## najiro

IN for April 18!


----------



## carmas

TGIF, I'm in for the 18th


----------



## UNOE

in 18


----------



## Gualichu04

RAWR IN!


----------



## animal0307

in for 17 last minute


----------



## waslakhani

in for 18


----------



## ssnyder28

In for today

Answer is 10


----------



## damric




----------



## Ascii Aficionado

In


----------



## phazer11

In for today


----------



## Carniflex

I'm in.


----------



## rv8000

Doublin up


----------



## royo

In for 18


----------



## dman811

In.


----------



## hiarc

In again!


----------



## spice003

in for the 18th


----------



## Focus182

I'm in!


----------



## Skye12977

In again for day 18


----------



## KenLautner

Congrats to winners so far.
18.


----------



## sadeter

In again after missing a couple days.


----------



## simsas18

In again


----------



## DiaSin

In for today.


----------



## WarpPrism

In


----------



## TURN & BURN

18 in again


----------



## Drag0n

In for 18/4


----------



## LarsL

In again


----------



## newpc

again


----------



## dmasteR

In for 4/18! :]


----------



## wigger

in for 18th!


----------



## k4m1k4z3

In for today


----------



## Forsakenfire

18th


----------



## Wihglah

Alright, Alright, Alright.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wihglah*
> 
> Alright, Alright, Alright.


in and man the spam. i set it to notify weekly and i still get everyday all day notices


----------



## kpoeticg

In for the 18th


----------



## DuckieHo

Inside this thread.


----------



## jameyscott

In for the 18th!


----------



## Kinaesthetic

In for the 18th!


----------



## Moustache

in again!


----------



## Xinoxide

4.18 in.


----------



## mr soft

In for the 18th thanks.


----------



## Vocality

In for the 18th


----------



## hertz9753

4-18. I'm in.


----------



## BradleyKZN

in for today please


----------



## Bogd4n

Let's see how lucky I am.








I'm in.

Sent from Acer S500


----------



## agrims

Birthday in!


----------



## -SE7EN-

4-18 entry


----------



## boot318

4/18 in!


----------



## daguardian

In.


----------



## Spacedinvader

Ahh good Friday, it'll be good if I win so in!


----------



## m_jones_

In.


----------



## masgreko

In again for 18


----------



## DiNet

184


----------



## SanguineDrone

In.


----------



## iandroo888

in la !


----------



## uaedroid

In.


----------



## lordhinton

In


----------



## marc0053

In


----------



## KipH

Its the 18th now


----------



## dzyvette

in for 18!


----------



## Kimir

in for 18th.


----------



## blenton

in again


----------



## DerComissar

In for the 18th, skill-test answer is 10.


----------



## Jokah

In


----------



## 95329

In


----------



## Flames21891

In for the 18th


----------



## Superplush

In for the win! 18th time lucky !


----------



## RushFudge

In for the 18th!


----------



## Kuivamaa

In for 18.


----------



## Ultra-m-a-n

In for April 18


----------



## thanos999

in for 18


----------



## kennumen

In for 18.


----------



## The.Crusher

In for 18.


----------



## hathornd

In for the 18th of april.


----------



## dr4gon

In for the 18th, happy friday!!!


----------



## navynuke499

in for the 18th


----------



## Fulvin

In for yet another day


----------



## mcg75

In for today.


----------



## WiSK

Lalalala tralallaa


----------



## Tatakai All

In again.


----------



## JambonJovi

In #18 Thanks


----------



## lanofsong

IN


----------



## SeekerZA

In for the 18th


----------



## ZephyrBit

IN again


----------



## AngeloG.

In


----------



## soundx98

STILL In


----------



## Jimbags

In 18 right NOW?


----------



## Blue Dragon

in


----------



## jd2195

In again for the 18th


----------



## Jenova69

In for the 18th


----------



## Squeeky

in for 18


----------



## conzilla

In for day 18


----------



## Agent_kenshin

in for 18th


----------



## MattGordon

In


----------



## blazed_1

In for the 18th.


----------



## vertical2

In for the 18th


----------



## jattz

In for 18th.


----------



## Bridgypoo

18.

Sent from my XT1055 using Tapatalk


----------



## lusal

18 and life you got it.


----------



## y2kcamaross

In it to win it


----------



## NostraD

In


----------



## EVILNOK

In again.


----------



## Azefore

18 is the...


----------



## NuclearCrap

Day 18, in.


----------



## Lynchie

In Again


----------



## bluedevil

Day 18 in.


----------



## 00klesk00

In for day 18.


----------



## Mopar63

The 18th is here and so am I.


----------



## Swiftes

in for day 18


----------



## whitie63

in for day 18


----------



## z0so

In - Pick meeee


----------



## chronicfx

In for 18th


----------



## ixsis

in for 18


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

In again


----------



## Jhill27

In


----------



## Kaiin2014

in for the 18th!


----------



## Synister

In for 18th


----------



## KnownDragon

In for the win!


----------



## Tillmander

in


----------



## Johan45

in for the 18th


----------



## 3m3k

in for the 18th as well


----------



## Aparition

Hey baby... in for that big 18!


----------



## XAslanX

post 16


----------



## DizZz

In for today!


----------



## Maximization

in for the 18th


----------



## ssgtnubb

In


----------



## yanks8981

In for the 18th.


----------



## TLCH723

in


----------



## Laylow

In


----------



## nepas

In again.


----------



## Welliam

18 here


----------



## Dnic41

In for 18.


----------



## evilminist

In for 4/18
answer is 10


----------



## jason793

In again. Going with 10.


----------



## KBOMB

In for today!


----------



## GuilT1

In for the 18th.


----------



## mott555

In.


----------



## mxfreek09

In again Please!


----------



## StaticFX

4/18/2014 @ 9:18 EST


----------



## FastMHz

In for the win!


----------



## Nw0rb

innnnnn !


----------



## .theMetal

In for today


----------



## fuloran1

in in in


----------



## Jolly Roger

In


----------



## kyfire

Day 18 entry


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

18!


----------



## Alanim

In for 18th.


----------



## Blindsay

In again, thanks


----------



## mtbiker033

in for the 18th!!


----------



## CravinR1

In


----------



## twerk

In for the 18th.


----------



## eternal7trance

In for 18


----------



## myrtleee34

I'm in


----------



## animal0307

18/30


----------



## b0z0

18th


----------



## winginit

In again


----------



## Mitch311

In for 18


----------



## Dustin1

In for April 18th!


----------



## lordhinton

In again, no idea if I'm conflicting but hey ho


----------



## phynce

IN!


----------



## luciddreamer124

18


----------



## losttsol

In for today.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Wonder who's getting the big W for today


----------



## Pawelr98

In again


----------



## OcN13

Day 18 in.


----------



## Dragoon

I'm in.


----------



## Neo Zuko

In


----------



## sporkotica

In for 4/18


----------



## BWAS1000

In for the 18th.


----------



## Badwrench

In for (4/18/14)


----------



## The_chemist21

In for day 18.


----------



## Metalbeard

In for 4/18.


----------



## candy_van

Aaaaaaaaaand I'm in.


----------



## Ithanul

Do di do da.


----------



## shlunky

In with 10!


----------



## Rickles

in again


----------



## bfromcolo

in again


----------



## Ben Quincy

Im in yet again


----------



## stumped

in for the 18th!


----------



## WhiteWulfe

In for the 18th!


----------



## Laur3nTyu

:thumb:In


----------



## huzzug

In for ye win


----------



## Net Prowler

lets win some money


----------



## YaGit(TM)

gimme' some


----------



## Balsagna

In for 18th


----------



## germslopz

In for 18th, thanks.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

in 17


----------



## PMan007

In for the 18th


----------



## Nomad692000

In again....


----------



## nickcnse

In!


----------



## cgipson1

in on 18


----------



## staccker

in for today


----------



## Slider46

4/18 entry


----------



## Melosaiyan

In again!


----------



## chargerz919

4/18/14 Entry!


----------



## N2Gaming

Count me in Answer = 10


----------



## intelfan

18!


----------



## JKuhn

In for the 18th. The answer is 10.


----------



## istudy92

04/18/2014!!!!
YES IMA WIN


----------



## Yumyums

In for the 18th


----------



## debuchan

In (again)!


----------



## iwalkwithedead

In for day 18.


----------



## 996gt2

in


----------



## Recr3ational

In for 18? I think


----------



## dave1991

In 4/18


----------



## Deathclaw

in for 18th


----------



## legoman786

4/18!


----------



## bg92

In


----------



## H3||scr3am

In for the 18th


----------



## Wheezo

In, congrats to all winners thus far.


----------



## Shrak

Ohai.


----------



## Cavey00

in again for 4/18


----------



## Destrto

In for the 18th.


----------



## barkinos98

Doing my duty for the 18th too...


----------



## Taint3dBulge

18 or somthn like that


----------



## jeffro37

In for 4/18


----------



## sebkow

hi


----------



## afropelican

in


----------



## Krusher33

4/18/2014


----------



## Faster_is_better

in for 18th


----------



## Truedeal

entry for 4/18


----------



## Aestylis

In 18th


----------



## BulletSponge

In again


----------



## Lefik

In.


----------



## diggiddi

lets get it on


----------



## adizz

In for day 18

Sent from my Moto G using Tapatalk


----------



## topdog

in for another


----------



## Mercyflush64

In for 18th


----------



## dranas

in for 4/18


----------



## Scars Unseen

In for the 18th


----------



## elwood13

In for 4-18-14.


----------



## ssnyder28

In for today,

The answer is 10


----------



## V1ct1m1z3r

Anticipat*IN*g...


----------



## xD4rkFire

In for day 18!


----------



## SyveRson

in today


----------



## mega_option101

In for the 18th


----------



## EvoBeardy

In for today.


----------



## mistermenphis22

in


----------



## Quantum Reality

And when yonder bough breaks, doth the wind still hold you up?

In for the 18th!

Skill testing answer: 10.


----------



## Scott1541

In


----------



## Boi 1da

in for today.


----------



## abdultaiyab

In for the 18th


----------



## Ddreder

In for today.. I really could use teh monies..


----------



## Daredevil 720

In for today.


----------



## SinfulRoad

In for the 18th.


----------



## Sadmoto

in!

come on OCN help me pay for my case!


----------



## Wildcard36qs

I apprec18 you, OCN!


----------



## Wavefunction

In for Day 18.


----------



## Panther Al

In.


----------



## GerBem

in please


----------



## Racersnare21

in


----------



## tom.slick

in on the 18th


----------



## Hueristic

18


----------



## Dangur

In.


----------



## Xevv

in


----------



## Lutfij

In again







!!!


----------



## Someguy316

In again for the 18th.


----------



## Angrybutcher

Another entry


----------



## Millillion

In again, I guess.


----------



## beatfried

in again


----------



## SharpShoot3r07

in


----------



## The Storm

In for 18


----------



## Diablo85

In.


----------



## .:hybrid:.

in for 18


----------



## Zolutar

IN!


----------



## jagz

In for Today


----------



## Jimhans1

In, and thanks.


----------



## mav2000

IN..............


----------



## Penryn

Day 18: They are beginning to become suspicious. I will need to prove myself.


----------



## roflcopter159

Haven't won yet... Lets go for a good 18th day of April!


----------



## nicedart

Who likes winning?

this guy


----------



## DarthBaggins

A win would make for a great belated bday present lol


----------



## Valor958

IN!


----------



## nazarein

4/18 entry


----------



## PR-Imagery

18


----------



## Paradigm84

In for day 18.


----------



## Razzle Dazzle

Well my bday is the last week of April so here's to hoping I'm more than a piece of meat to OP

In 4/18


----------



## CarFreak302

In! (4/18)


----------



## Kokin

In for the 18th


----------



## Carbon00ace

In for 4/18.


----------



## arvidab

Charlie Sheen


----------



## muels7

in again


----------



## bfe_vern

In for the 18th.


----------



## Quadricwan

Pick me, pick me!


----------



## Lubed Up Slug

In for today


----------



## Gamer_Josh

In for today


----------



## nova4005

In for today! Thanks


----------



## Shiftstealth

in for today!


----------



## selk22

in for the 18th


----------



## TechCrazy

Alright in for april 18


----------



## stren

18


----------



## damric




----------



## ironsurvivor

In


----------



## BombF1rst

in for the 18th!


----------



## caraboose

there are _10_ types of people in this world.. Those who can read binary, and those who can not.


----------



## Kaldari

in


----------



## Gohan_Nightwing

in for the 18th


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Next day for me?


----------



## Darkcyde

April 18th in.


----------



## brown bird

In for 18!


----------



## Epipo

in for 18


----------



## Rookie1337

In for the 18th. This money would help me a lot. Answer is 10.


----------



## Genesis1984

In for the 18th


----------



## gildadan

in.


----------



## stubass

In for this great day


----------



## 100cotton

18th.


----------



## hotrod717

in


----------



## Jawswing

I'll have another shot at it.


----------



## Celcius

In!


----------



## Mumbles37

In today


----------



## jbobb

In for 18!


----------



## mark_thaddeus

in!


----------



## ObscureParadox

In again


----------



## HPE1000

In for 18th


----------



## aas88keyz

Count me in! Happy Anniversary!


----------



## brandontaz2k2

in for 18


----------



## Fossil

in again!


----------



## azanimefan

in!


----------



## KipH

4/17/14 Happy palindrome week.


----------



## cyanmcleod

in again


----------



## blupupher

anoterh


----------



## morbid_bean

innnn


----------



## Phelan

In!


----------



## nismo_usaf

in


----------



## MrLinky

In.


----------



## Hacksword

in


----------



## Samishii

in!


----------



## nascar8rc

In for 04/18/14


----------



## masustic

in


----------



## PapaSmurf

And again, and again, and ..........


----------



## seward

In pls.


----------



## mark3510

In for the 19th day


----------



## Arizonian

IN


----------



## leafonthewind

in again


----------



## rv8000

in


----------



## stl drifter

Im in


----------



## Cyclops

In


----------



## johny24

Almost not in, but now I'm in


----------



## cdnGhost

In


----------



## Gooberman

I'm in again


----------



## maximdymok

I'm in!


----------



## Simsim

in


----------



## arconic

in for 19


----------



## MCCSolutions

In


----------



## Danbeme32

am in


----------



## Drag0n

In for 19/4


----------



## SinX7

In!


----------



## agrims

In once more


----------



## RagingPwner

In


----------



## alancsalt

in for this day [answer 10]


----------



## parsec

Never give up, you never know...


----------



## failwheeldrive

Missed the last few days, but in.


----------



## pioneerisloud

In.


----------



## RX7-2nr

in


----------



## Majorhi

I'm in. Woot woot!


----------



## Molten

inn


----------



## Gualichu04

in for 19


----------



## hertz9753

In for 4-19


----------



## dman811

In before I go to bed.


----------



## darwing

in for 19th


----------



## DiaSin

In again!


----------



## wrath04

wow! cool


----------



## Kinaesthetic

In for the 19th!


----------



## Ascii Aficionado

in


----------



## RedSunRises

In for 19!


----------



## DuckieHo

Again!


----------



## candy_van

4/19 in


----------



## Net Prowler

bedtime


----------



## rv8000

in for da 19th


----------



## lolllll117

in for the 18th. last minute


----------



## Hyoketsu

Some more ins.


----------



## carmas

Day 19, I'm in


----------



## WarpPrism

In for 19.


----------



## wigger

in for day 19!


----------



## djthrottleboi

In again


----------



## mr soft

In for the 19th, thanks.


----------



## Forsakenfire

19th


----------



## Destrto

In for the 19th


----------



## dranas

in for 4/19


----------



## Sean Webster

In for whatever day it is lol


----------



## Truedeal

Entry for 4/19


----------



## nickcnse

In!


----------



## 95329

In


----------



## kpoeticg

In for 19


----------



## daguardian

In


----------



## jattz

In for 19th


----------



## DiNet

Next


----------



## WiSK

Hi


----------



## afropelican

in for day 19


----------



## HowHardCanItBe

in


----------



## Squeeky

in for day 19


----------



## lordhinton

In again


----------



## arvidab

Whoa!


----------



## lemans81

In


----------



## iandroo888

in


----------



## Bradford1040

In once again, With me putting my name in it makes all your chances better lol, I could not win a fixed contest lol


----------



## JambonJovi

In for #19


----------



## SeekerZA

In for day 19


----------



## Fulvin

In


----------



## Mitch311

In again


----------



## -X3-

In for the current day.


----------



## bobsaget

in for today!


----------



## blenton

in once more


----------



## Jimhans1

In for 4/19


----------



## marc0053

In


----------



## Synister

In for 19th


----------



## Wihglah

still going!


----------



## mAs81

in for 19/4/2014


----------



## jameyscott

In for the 19th!


----------



## beatfried

in again


----------



## Vocality

In for the 19th!


----------



## hotwheels1997

In


----------



## chronicfx

In


----------



## dave1991

In 4/19


----------



## soundx98

In once again


----------



## blupupher

and another


----------



## ixsis

19th


----------



## mcg75

In for today!


----------



## najiro

In for 19th!


----------



## Azefore

In for today


----------



## BWAS1000

In for the 19th

_*Sent from my Galaxy Nexus*_


----------



## BigMack70

in


----------



## gildadan

in


----------



## angel88888

In for 19.


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

In again


----------



## Mr.Scott

19 in.


----------



## zemco999

My sister's birthday today!!


----------



## The Storm

In for the 19th


----------



## Blue Dragon

in


----------



## DarthBaggins

In for the 19th now as well. . still awaiting the 18th's annouced winner as well...


----------



## Blindsay

in again


----------



## simsas18

In


----------



## TLCH723

in


----------



## bluedevil

In for the 19th!


----------



## kcuestag

in


----------



## thanos999

in for 19


----------



## Dangur

IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIn.


----------



## mav2000

In


----------



## The.Crusher

in for 19


----------



## navynuke499

in for another


----------



## SinfulRoad

In for the 19th.


----------



## Paradigm84

In for day 19.


----------



## selk22

In for day 19


----------



## DerComissar

In for the 19th.


----------



## masustic

In 19th


----------



## TURN & BURN

IN FOR 19TH


----------



## Jhill27

In


----------



## sasuke256

in for the #19


----------



## lanofsong

IN


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

19 in!


----------



## luciddreamer124

19


----------



## Quantum Reality

And on the 19th day of April, my true love gave to me... A HUNDRED DOLLARS.









Skill testing answer: 10


----------



## MrStrat007

In!


----------



## Kokin

In for 19


----------



## Cyclops

In


----------



## B!0HaZard

In.


----------



## GuilT1

In for the 19th.


----------



## BombF1rst

In on the 19th


----------



## Dragoon

I'm in


----------



## adizz

in for day 19


----------



## Jaguarbamf

In for today please!


----------



## LarsL

IN for another day


----------



## spdaimon

in for 19


----------



## jeffro37

In for the 19th.


----------



## yraith

in for day 19


----------



## kevinf

No crib points


----------



## 00klesk00

In for day 19.


----------



## XAslanX

Post 17


----------



## CravinR1

In again 19


----------



## Scars Unseen

In for the 19th


----------



## Scott1541

In


----------



## TheGRig

In


----------



## Welliam

19 day


----------



## Hueristic

19


----------



## Gilles3000

In again


----------



## TechCrazy

In for 19


----------



## The_chemist21

In for day 19.


----------



## johny24

Imagine all the cheeseburgers!


----------



## DizZz

In for today!


----------



## Xinoxide

In @ 4/19


----------



## Kimir

In for 19th.


----------



## Yahar

in 19th


----------



## m_jones_

In once again.


----------



## Majorhi

In again for today.


----------



## Dgeorge1617

in


----------



## TheReciever

in


----------



## StaticFX

4/19/2014 @ 10.35 EST


----------



## GermanyChris

In again

Sent from my HTC One mini using Tapatalk


----------



## OcN13

Day 19 in


----------



## Deathclaw

in fo 19th


----------



## b0z0

19th


----------



## kahboom

In for today


----------



## ssgtnubb

In


----------



## Gohan_Nightwing

in for the 19th


----------



## winginit

Once again


----------



## Balsagna

In for 18th/19th. I just got off a 16 hour shift, so I couldn't become IN for yesterday


----------



## aznpersuazn

In for19


----------



## dr4gon

In for the 19th!!! Thanks OCN!


----------



## mfknjadagr8

In for 4/19 happy birthday to me


----------



## BulletSponge

In again


----------



## chargerz919

4/19/14 Entry!


----------



## twerk

19th! In again.


----------



## nazarein

4/19 entry


----------



## jagz

In for today


----------



## BigpoppaFrary

19 AND i'm in


----------



## p1en1nja

In for Day 19.


----------



## SyveRson

once more unto the breach


----------



## Wheezo

In for the 19th!


----------



## Ithanul




----------



## cgipson1

in on 19


----------



## diggiddi

Wiiiining!!


----------



## wrigleyvillain

in


----------



## Kuivamaa

In for 19.


----------



## mxfreek09

In once again!


----------



## phazer11

In for today


----------



## Mercyflush64

In today


----------



## AngeloG.

In.


----------



## nasmith2000

i lost track, but in, in case i wasn't. pretty sure i wasn't.


----------



## KnownDragon

In


----------



## FastMHz

In


----------



## pe4nut666

in again answers 10


----------



## jbobb

In for 19!


----------



## Stealth Pyros

19


----------



## 996gt2

in


----------



## nepas

In again.


----------



## ocCuS

in for the 19th


----------



## xD4rkFire

In for day 19!


----------



## H3||scr3am

in for the 19th


----------



## adamski07

In for 19!


----------



## kzone75

Somehow I have missed this.







In, if possible.


----------



## Simsim

in


----------



## ladcrooks

hellooooooooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## animal0307

19/30


----------



## SlackerITGuy

In for day 19!

Thanks.


----------



## InsideJob

Hope everyone has a great weekend! In for Saturday


----------



## 98uk

I ! N!


----------



## famous1994

In for today


----------



## Carniflex

I am in.


----------



## Neo Zuko

19


----------



## Badwrench

In for (4/19/14)


----------



## mrawesome421

In for day 19!


----------



## myrtleee34

count me in


----------



## Rickles

in again


----------



## -SE7EN-

19th day entry


----------



## B-Con

Also in.


----------



## Laylow

In


----------



## cloppy007

In for 19!


----------



## tom.slick

in on the 19th


----------



## Darkcyde

April 19th in.


----------



## 100cotton

April 19th.


----------



## eternal7trance

In for day 19


----------



## y2kcamaross

In again!


----------



## roflcopter159

Another day, another entry. 19th


----------



## agenttwisted

infor 4/19


----------



## Lutfij

IN


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Totally in for the 19th!


----------



## Nomad692000

In again for today


----------



## ZHoob2004

entry for the 19th


----------



## CarFreak302

In! (4/19)


----------



## Laysson

in, and good luck for every one


----------



## zer0d3gree

In for the 19th


----------



## Maximization

for the 19th


----------



## yanks8981

In for 19


----------



## Millillion

In again or somesuch.


----------



## Celcius

In!


----------



## Tennobanzai

In again!


----------



## SDMODNoob

In!


----------



## Erick Silver

In for the 19th...did I miss the 18th? Bloody crap!


----------



## rgrwng

4/19 would like some money, please.


----------



## Wavefunction

Day 19.


----------



## EVILNOK

In again.


----------



## evilminist

In for 4/19

10


----------



## Mopar63

The 19th is here and time is running out...


----------



## Pawelr98

In again


----------



## ronal

In for the 19th


----------



## jd2195

In for the 19th


----------



## SpacemanSpliff

In for 4/19.


----------



## intelfan

Day 19


----------



## waslakhani

in for day 19


----------



## phynce

In for 19th


----------



## 66racer

In


----------



## barkinos98

In for another day; i hope i win soon so i can get another mac charger as my current one is dead and i cant use it :/


----------



## blazed_1

In for the 19th.


----------



## Kaiin2014

For the 19th!


----------



## Phelan

in again, thanks again!


----------



## JKuhn

In for the 19th. The answer's 10.


----------



## xlastshotx

in for the next one


----------



## Recr3ational

In


----------



## stumped

in for the 19th!


----------



## Genesis1984

In for the 19th


----------



## bfromcolo

in again for the win!


----------



## itzhoovEr

In


----------



## Racersnare21

in


----------



## gdubc

Me again


----------



## BakerMan1971

in for 19th


----------



## bg92

In.


----------



## redshirtx

19...I was in the Army then, so being in for this again is a step up...


----------



## PR-Imagery

19


----------



## Melosaiyan

Post again


----------



## tDAK

In for the 19th.


----------



## Samishii

in!


----------



## Tnt6200

In for the 19th.


----------



## KenLautner

In for 19th.


----------



## Metalbeard

In for 4/19.


----------



## mega_option101

In for the 19


----------



## topdog

Me too


----------



## darwing

count me in again for the 20th this time


----------



## z3r0_k00l75

In for the 19th April.


----------



## Philly27

in


----------



## -iceblade^

In for 19 please, and thanks!


----------



## Simsim

in


----------



## Slider46

4/19 entry.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

New winners announced

April 18 - LarsL

April 19 - TLCH723

Congratulations. Please follow the instructions in the first post to claim your prize !


----------



## ZealotKi11er

In Day 20


----------



## krista031

IN for the day 20, left to win plenty..


----------



## Arizonian

IN


----------



## Destrto

In in advance for the 20th


----------



## Focus182

In for the 20th


----------



## EliteGhost

In for the 19th


----------



## BulletSponge

In again


----------



## Faster_is_better

in for 19th


----------



## robotninja

In for the 19th.


----------



## sasuke256

in for the 20th !


----------



## t0ni

In for the 20th.


----------



## pioneerisloud

In. I keep forgetting to post.


----------



## damric




----------



## whitie63

In for the 19th


----------



## Snyderman34

In for the 20th please!


----------



## RX7-2nr




----------



## whitie63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> Let's celebrate our 10th year anniversary with a fun contest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Each day in the month of April, we will give away $100 to a random Overclock.net member.
> 
> To enter/qualify you must:
> 
> be a member with 10 posts or more as of the time of this post
> post in this thread each day to qualify for each daily prize (i.e. each time we draw a winner, we will look to ensure the winner for that day had posted within a 24 hour period before the time the prize was drawn. There is a bit of grace period though to help accommodate for different time zones / drawing times)
> be in a country that allows for these types of questions. If your country requires it to be a game of skill, your skill testing question is: What does 2 x 5 x 2 / 2 = ?
> 
> A few notes:
> 
> Winners will be paid all at once at the end of the month via PayPal Masspay
> You can win more than once
> Prize amount is in Canadian dollars as we are not able to fund our PayPal account from Canada using US dollars (don't get me started on this topic!)
> If you win, please PM Enterprise with your PayPal email address using the PM title of *"Overclock.net 10 Year Anniversary Contest"*. You need to do this by 48 hours after the contest closes. We will not wait around for you as all prizes will be sent out at once at the end of the month.
> Good luck to all!
> admin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Update:* there will be an additional draw at the end for everyone who did not win!
> 
> On May 1, everyone who entered, and did not win, will have a chance at winning one of four $250 cash prizes through PayPal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *WINNERS*
> April 1 - @mdatmo
> 
> April 2 - @tpi2007
> 
> April 3 - @Slink3Slyde
> 
> April 4 - @wanako
> 
> April 5 - @Sand3853
> 
> April 6 - @DiaSin
> 
> April 7 - @Simsim
> 
> April 8 - ledzepp3
> April 9 - yahar
> April 10 - BigMack70
> April 11 - Ultra-m-a-n
> April 12 - Forsakenfire
> April 13 - Roaches
> April 14 - CravinR1
> April 15 - Aestylis
> April 16 - Wildcard36qs
> April 17 - hertz9753
> April 18 - LarsL
> *April 19 - TLCH723*


*it is still the 19th and you have chosen for the 19th sorry but i don't understand*


----------



## ledzepp3

In!


----------



## mechati

In for some.
and Happy Easter to all


----------



## Lefik

In


----------



## Sean Webster

inni


----------



## Kimir

in for 20th.


----------



## Jim888

Q in for 4/19


----------



## whitie63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> New winners announced
> 
> April 18 - LarsL
> April 19 - TLCH723
> 
> Congratulations. Please follow the instructions in the first post to claim your prize !


You chose before the end of the DAY WHY ??? the rest of us feel we haven't got a chance if you have a contest and chose before the end of the day


----------



## debuchan

In for 19th!


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Im thinking they choose from the list of those that have met criteria at random...then they check to see that the winner has posted within 24 hours...i would like to know if they will rechoose if that person has not posted...


----------



## KipH

4/20/14 I guess palindrome week is over


----------



## Shrak

Yup.


----------



## MrLinky

Somewhat in...


----------



## HPE1000

In for 19th


----------



## najiro

For the 20th............


----------



## mAs81

In again 20/4/2014


----------



## Skye12977

In for the 19th


----------



## N2Gaming

In for the next 24 hours Answer = 10


----------



## stubass

In for this wonderful day


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Maybe I win now?


----------



## thanos999

in for the 20


----------



## Ultra-m-a-n

In for April 20!


----------



## RedCloudFuneral

in


----------



## TheGRig

In for 420


----------



## z0so

InItToWinIt

Edit: Lol at the timezone difference. All these 20th posts REALLY confused me.


----------



## whitie63

In for April 20!


----------



## Stuntfly02

OOO I wanna win tomorrow and the rest of the month


----------



## Mumbles37

In!


----------



## Valor958

In!


----------



## Welliam

20 here


----------



## boot318

Inny.


----------



## Ithanul




----------



## BakerMan1971

after several Jim Beams I am in for the 20th








cheers OCN best forum ever!!!


----------



## .theMetal

In


----------



## Bridgypoo

In.


----------



## leafonthewind

in


----------



## driftingforlife

In


----------



## mark_thaddeus

In!


----------



## alancsalt

If I read the first post correctly this is day 20.. (answer 10)


----------



## jamarns

In for the 19th!


----------



## mark3510

In again


----------



## agrims

In again once again!


----------



## UNOE

in


----------



## SanguineDrone

In for the day thx.


----------



## Agent_kenshin

in for 19th


----------



## DarthBaggins

Congrats to the 18th and 19th winners. .


----------



## Jolly Roger

In


----------



## iamwardicus

Enter me again


----------



## Aestylis

In for 19th


----------



## Panther Al

Yepyep


----------



## jattz

In for 20th


----------



## Wildcard36qs

Congrats to all. 19th almost slipped by.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Her's my losing entry for the day.


----------



## Krusher33

In and win.


----------



## hertz9753

In.


----------



## rv8000

In for the 20th


----------



## jason387

In for 20th. Please let me win! Lucky draw, I never win anything!


----------



## lolllll117

in for the 20th


----------



## arconic

in for 20?


----------



## DarthBaggins

In for 20th


----------



## dmasteR

In for the 19th! :]


----------



## RagingPwner

In


----------



## dzyvette

In!


----------



## Lubed Up Slug

In


----------



## TURN & BURN

IN 20th


----------



## dman811

In.


----------



## Caldeio

In again


----------



## Ascii Aficionado

In


----------



## thelude

in for the 20th


----------



## shlunky

in with 10!


----------



## parsec

Actually remembered today...


----------



## KSIMP88

In again


----------



## seward

In pls.


----------



## DizZz

In for today!


----------



## Ben Quincy

In again answer is 10


----------



## V1ct1m1z3r

dream*IN*g...


----------



## Drag0n

In again


----------



## H3||scr3am

it's the 20th, and I'm still in!


----------



## Oliver1234

In!!!


----------



## brandontaz2k2

in for 20


----------



## mega_option101

In for the 20th


----------



## p33k

In for 4/20!


----------



## Skye12977

In for the 20th <3


----------



## airisom2

In for the 20th.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

20


----------



## skupples

this thing on?


----------



## RedSunRises

in 4/20!


----------



## Blackhawk4

In for the 20th.


----------



## lemans81

In again.


----------



## y2kcamaross

In for the 20th


----------



## kpoeticg

In again =)


----------



## Carniflex

I am in.


----------



## darwing

Dang it LOL okay I'm in for the 20th now


----------



## gdubc

Me too?


----------



## morbid_bean

INNN


----------



## Balsagna

In no


----------



## blackhole2013

in in in


----------



## dhjj

meep, 20th


----------



## DiaSin

In again.


----------



## iwalkwithedead

In for day 20.


----------



## angel88888

In for 20.


----------



## -SE7EN-

4-20 entry


----------



## simsas18

In


----------



## DiNet

balrog


----------



## SinX7

In.

Thanks!


----------



## WarpPrism

In for 420


----------



## dejahboi

In


----------



## adizz

In for 20th

Sent from my Moto G using Tapatalk


----------



## 996gt2

in.


----------



## EliteGhost

In for the 20th!


----------



## Yumyums

In for day 20


----------



## Blizzie

In for 20


----------



## MCCSolutions

In


----------



## BradleyKZN

In for today please


----------



## kalvin37

In, again!


----------



## djthrottleboi

in again.


----------



## DuckieHo

In.


----------



## Neo Zuko

in in in.


----------



## gildadan

in.


----------



## Nw0rb

in


----------



## Enfuria

in


----------



## SeekerZA

In for the 20th


----------



## AtomTM

IN fr 20/21/22


----------



## dzyvette

In 4 the 20th


----------



## KenLautner

in for 20th.


----------



## -X3-

In again.


----------



## mksteez

IN in


----------



## Kokin

In for 20


----------



## 98uk

One day I will win something...


----------



## mr soft

In for the 20th, I´m feeling lucky today.


----------



## WiSK

Yo!


----------



## Quantum Reality

And on this day the 20th, may my bounty appear.









Skill testing answer: 10.


----------



## Laysson

I'm in


----------



## daguardian

In for Easter.


----------



## Wihglah

Happy Easter Everyone!


----------



## Kaldari

in


----------



## Scott1541

In


----------



## Boi 1da

In.


----------



## blenton

in again.


----------



## robE

in for 20/04/2014


----------



## uaedroid

In again for today.


----------



## Kuivamaa

In for 20.


----------



## jd2195

In for 4-20


----------



## royo

In for 20


----------



## Forsakenfire

20


----------



## jameyscott

In for the 20th!


----------



## [CyGnus]

I am in


----------



## RushFudge

In 4 the 20th!


----------



## Synister

In for 20th


----------



## kahboom

In for the 20TH


----------



## BakerMan1971

Day 20


----------



## marc0053

In


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Last couple of selections were perhaps considered early by about 5 hours or so due to the time differences. Between some of you, we will try to avoid this as best we can.


----------



## lordhinton

in again


----------



## Ultra-m-a-n

Resurrection Sunday!









Or Easter for you heathens haha!

In for April 20!!


----------



## Fulvin

In for today's prize


----------



## huzzug

I'd like to win


----------



## Dangur

In.


----------



## ocCuS

in for the 20th


----------



## Jimhans1

I'm in for the 20th also.


----------



## tDAK

In 20th


----------



## spdaimon

in again


----------



## 95329

In


----------



## Midgethulk

In for day 20!


----------



## Moustache

in again


----------



## vertical2

In for 20th


----------



## Aparition

In for big fat 20


----------



## hotwheels1997

In


----------



## ixsis

in for 20th


----------



## ski-bum

In


----------



## GerBem

In


----------



## CravinR1

In again


----------



## BombF1rst

In on the 20th


----------



## Mr.Scott

Happy 420


----------



## noxon

In


----------



## winginit

In to win


----------



## HowHardCanItBe

In


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

In again


----------



## 00klesk00

In for day 20.


----------



## lanofsong

IN


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Happy.... Easter!


----------



## navynuke499

In on the 20th. Happy Easter everyone.


----------



## SinfulRoad

In for 4/20.


----------



## AngeloG.

In.


----------



## Hacksword

in for the 20th. Thanks!


----------



## ssgtnubb

In


----------



## Leech

In for the 20th


----------



## Vocality

In for the 20th


----------



## SyveRson

4:20


----------



## zemco999

Happy easter OCN


----------



## Slider46

4/20 entry


----------



## BulletSponge

In again


----------



## z3r0_k00l75

IN for the 20th april.


----------



## dave1991

In 4/20


----------



## Agent_kenshin

in for 20th


----------



## mistermenphis22

in


----------



## Eddie Smurphy

In for my birthday


----------



## Blindsay

in again, thanks!


----------



## yraith

In 4/20


----------



## splinterize

in again


----------



## luciddreamer124

20


----------



## Azefore

Heh, 4/20 hehe


----------



## Paradigm84

In for day 20.


----------



## Im Batman

In please.


----------



## InsideJob

Happy Easter and whatnot


----------



## johny24

Breakfast time


----------



## animal0307

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johny24*
> 
> Breakfast time


I second that: Morning all, In for Sunday


----------



## eternal7trance

In 4 easter 20


----------



## mrawesome421

In for day 20!

(Happy Easter OCN!)


----------



## bluedevil

In for the 20th!


----------



## PandaX

In for 20th.


----------



## Kaiin2014

happy Easter to my christian overclockers! in for the 20th!


----------



## BWAS1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaiin2014*
> 
> happy Easter to my christian overclockers! in for the 20th!


Happy Easter!

In for Easter Friday, 4/20 and April 20th!

_*Sent from my Galaxy Nexus*_


----------



## mark_thaddeus

In!


----------



## jason793

In. Going with 10.


----------



## Wheezo

In once again, thanks.


----------



## .:hybrid:.

aand day 20


----------



## eno439

In for 20th.


----------



## cdnGhost

in for the 20th. Happy Easter.


----------



## XAslanX

post 18


----------



## TheGRig

In for 20


----------



## Jhill27

In on Easter


----------



## JambonJovi

In for #20


----------



## FastMHz

In once again


----------



## KSIMP88

In in in


----------



## sWaY20

In

tappin from the neXus 5


----------



## Mitch311

In again


----------



## mechati

in


----------



## robotninja

In for the 20th


----------



## jagz

In for today


----------



## Tillmander

In


----------



## jeffro37

In for 4/20.


----------



## candy_van

In-diddly.


----------



## Squeeky

in for 20th


----------



## pe4nut666

in again answers 10


----------



## WhiteWulfe

In for the 20th!


----------



## Hyoketsu

Insies


----------



## Dgeorge1617

here i am in again


----------



## lusal

...and to those who celebrate it, Happy Easter!


----------



## CarFreak302

In! (4/20)


----------



## Arizonian

IN


----------



## OcN13

Day 420 in!


----------



## benben84

In again


----------



## twerk

In for 20/4, take that Americans.


----------



## Mopar63

The 20th has arrived...


----------



## B-Con

In.


----------



## famous1994

In again


----------



## nickcnse

In please and thank you!


----------



## KYKYLLIKA

Haiya, I still participate.


----------



## Destrto

In for the 21st


----------



## nepas

In again


----------



## Valor958

In again!


----------



## yanks8981

In for the 20th


----------



## ronal

In for the 20th


----------



## phazer11

In for today


----------



## NostraD

Otra ves porfavor y gracias


----------



## NuclearCrap

Day 20, in.


----------



## -iceblade^

In for 20 please, and thanks!


----------



## phynce

In 4 20


----------



## 100cotton

April 20! Can I win since it's my birthday??









Also happy Easter!


----------



## 66racer

In for the 20th







Happy Easter guys!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *100cotton*
> 
> April 20! Can I win since it's my birthday??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also happy Easter!


Good luck and happy bday


----------



## eXotix

Inn


----------



## sciencegey

...


----------



## tom.slick

in again


----------



## waslakhani

in for day 20


----------



## Laylow

In


----------



## Kevdog

YES!


----------



## b0z0

In again.


----------



## MrLinky

In it to win it?


----------



## whitie63

in for day 20


----------



## mxfreek09

In for today!


----------



## Lefik

in


----------



## mfknjadagr8

In for 4/20


----------



## MarlowXim

in stq:10


----------



## SanguineDrone

In!


----------



## answ3r

In! Thanks OCN!


----------



## nasmith2000

in and feeling lucky. please make check payable to....


----------



## kcuestag

I'm in!


----------



## aas88keyz

In for 20. Happy anniversary!


----------



## agenttwisted

in fo 420 woo


----------



## istudy92

HI!! im in for 20th/19th!


----------



## GuilT1

In for 4/20.


----------



## Majorhi

I'm in for 4/20!


----------



## jbobb

In for 20!


----------



## DerComissar

In for the 20th.


----------



## EVILNOK

In again.


----------



## Erick Silver

"HERE COMES PETER COTTONTAIL, HOPPING DOWN THE BUNNY TRAIL!!!" HAPPY EASTER EVERYONE!

In for 4/20


----------



## spice003

in for the 20th


----------



## MattGordon

In for today


----------



## Nomad692000

In again


----------



## xD4rkFire

In for day 20!


----------



## topdog

In again for today


----------



## LarsL

IN
Happy Easter to everyone on OCN


----------



## dranas

in for 4/20


----------



## Lutfij

IN WIN!


----------



## ZHoob2004

Entry for the 20th


----------



## Daredevil 720

In for today.


----------



## debuchan

In for 04/20!


----------



## Johan45

In for the 20th


----------



## Metalbeard

In for 4/20.


----------



## Fletcherea

Wait what? I'd love a hundred bucks =D In! 4/20!


----------



## Recr3ational

in


----------



## banging34hzs

in for the 20th!! thanks OCN!!!


----------



## Krusher33

In again.


----------



## Pawelr98

In again


----------



## nova4005

In for today! Thanks!


----------



## nazarein

4/20 entry


----------



## Someguy316

In for the 20th.


----------



## fuloran1

in


----------



## mcg75

In for 20th


----------



## barkinos98

in for 20th


----------



## Millillion

In for the win!


----------



## maximdymok

In!


----------



## evilminist

In for 4/20

10


----------



## cam51037

In for April 20th!


----------



## Ash568

im in


----------



## Jim888

In for 4/20


----------



## Ben Quincy

in again 10


----------



## jetpak12

I think I missed a day or two but... in again!


----------



## Simsim

in


----------



## brown bird

20th Happy Easter!


----------



## PR-Imagery

20


----------



## adamski07

20! I'm in!


----------



## p1en1nja

In!!!


----------



## failwheeldrive

In on whatever day it is now


----------



## intelfan

In


----------



## Kinaesthetic

In for the 20th!


----------



## chronicfx

In for 20th


----------



## sperson1

in for 20


----------



## afropelican

in for today


----------



## selk22

in for 20!


----------



## chronostorm

In!


----------



## stumped

in for the 20th


----------



## diggiddi

Innit


----------



## JKuhn

In for the 20th. The answer's 10.


----------



## bluewr

Good luck to ya'll


----------



## Sean Webster

Inni


----------



## roflcopter159

Perhaps the 20th is my day?


----------



## Phelan

in again


----------



## Badwrench

In for(4/20/14)

Happy Easter everyone.


----------



## Genesis1984

In for the 20th


----------



## Racersnare21

in


----------



## Alanim

In for the 20th.


----------



## Celcius

In! 4/20


----------



## StaticFX

420!!!!







:thumb:


----------



## Yahar

in 20th


----------



## Rookie1337

In for the 20th. 10 is the answer.


----------



## tenchimuyo93

Im in 4/20. thanks ocn


----------



## wstanci3

In 420.


----------



## MrDucktape

In and 10! (not like 10! but just 10 happily and loudly)


----------



## RX7-2nr




----------



## arvidab

This time, this time it's my turn!


----------



## pac08

In!!


----------



## Mercyflush64

In!


----------



## itzhoovEr

In


----------



## Jokah

In


----------



## battlecryawesome

Happy Easter


----------



## soulwrath

In thanks for the chance guys


----------



## 1337LutZ

In!


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Sweet contest Admin.


----------



## Upyourbucket

In , thanks


----------



## jamarns

In for the 20th!


----------



## bg92

In.


----------



## k4m1k4z3

In again.


----------



## kcuestag

I'm in.


----------



## Kaldari

in


----------



## The Storm

Im in for the 20th


----------



## Lubed Up Slug

In


----------



## dmasteR

In for 20th!


----------



## Truedeal

In for 4/20


----------



## stubass

In for the day


----------



## thanos999

in for the 21


----------



## dr4gon

In for today, happy Easter and ty OCN!


----------



## lordhinton

In again


----------



## EvoBeardy

In for today!


----------



## gildadan

in


----------



## nismo_usaf

In for 20


----------



## Tnt6200

In for the 20th.


----------



## Cyclops

In.


----------



## Samishii

in!


----------



## damric




----------



## $ilent

in again


----------



## Bradford1040

in for the 20th I hope


----------



## ruairi

In


----------



## Loosenut

in


----------



## Deathclaw

in for 20th if in time


----------



## blackhole2013

in and in i dont even know how many times


----------



## abdultaiyab

In for the 20th


----------



## Tennobanzai

In again


----------



## Cavey00

In!


----------



## Maximization

in on 20th


----------



## azanimefan

i'm in


----------



## aznpersuazn

in!


----------



## Slaughter

In for 20! Answer 10


----------



## Drag0n

In for 20


----------



## BigMack70

In


----------



## AcEsSalvation

New day?


----------



## snoogins

In all over again!


----------



## .theMetal

In


----------



## blupupher

and one more


----------



## ZephyrBit

In


----------



## germslopz

In for today.


----------



## Bridgypoo

In

Sent from my XT1055 using Tapatalk


----------



## blazed_1

In again.


----------



## Sped

In yet again


----------



## ledzepp3

Moniesssss


----------



## Wildcard36qs

2 - 0 Baby come on!


----------



## bob808

In like Flynn! Thanks OCN


----------



## shelter

In again.


----------



## Psykopathic

In for today. Thanks OCN!


----------



## shlunky

10


----------



## agrims

In once more!


----------



## xlastshotx

in


----------



## Darkcyde

4/20 in.


----------



## andrewx12

IN!!!!!!!


----------



## Welliam

day 21


----------



## Carniflex

And here I am again.


----------



## RedCloudFuneral

in


----------



## mark3510

In again


----------



## sadeter

Wow, I forgot for a few days. In again.


----------



## Aestylis

In for 20th


----------



## SinX7

In.

Thanks!


----------



## UNOE

in


----------



## hotrod717

In again


----------



## GoldenTiger

In!


----------



## parsec

Almost forgot while I'm reading my regular OCN forums... DOH!


----------



## alancsalt

In for today [Answer:10]


----------



## wooshna

In for 4/20!!! great contest btw


----------



## kyfire

Thunk I might have fergot a day, but here's mine for today 20 April


----------



## KipH

4/21/2014 now. Hi all! How you doing? 21! I mean 21, not 12


----------



## jason387

In again.


----------



## kinubic

ohh im in 10


----------



## Taint3dBulge

need me some easter money


----------



## SkillzKillz

In for OCN love!


----------



## darwing

Thanks in again


----------



## Terrorbyte

In again.


----------



## najiro

IN for April 21st!


----------



## mrawesome421

In for day 21


----------



## Jaguarbamf

In for today please!


----------



## DuckieHo

ni


----------



## PMan007

In for today


----------



## LordOfTots

In!


----------



## Xcrunner

in


----------



## DizZz

In for today!


----------



## johny24

goodnight for the 21st!


----------



## dman811

In.


----------



## Fossil

In again!


----------



## RedSunRises

In for 21


----------



## lolllll117

in for the 21st as well.


----------



## jameyscott

In for the 21!


----------



## uaedroid

In today.


----------



## hiarc

in


----------



## iwalkwithedead

Here for day 21.


----------



## boot318

Inny!


----------



## Stuntfly02

in for 21


----------



## GingerJohn

In for whatever day today is (still the 20th for me).

10


----------



## jattz

In for 21.


----------



## hertz9753

In.


----------



## DiaSin

In again.


----------



## royo

In for 21


----------



## mav2000

In


----------



## kpoeticg

In for the 21st


----------



## Forsakenfire

21


----------



## spice003

21st


----------



## simsas18

In again


----------



## ladcrooks

didn't have 1 Easter egg - oh boy, I miss my younger years - and im in


----------



## dzyvette

In for the 21st!!


----------



## djthrottleboi

i am in again


----------



## -SE7EN-

4-21 in


----------



## mr soft

In for the 21st as well , good luck everyone.


----------



## Drag0n

In for 21/4 - 10 THANKS!


----------



## lilxskull

IN


----------



## daguardian

In


----------



## 95329

in


----------



## SeekerZA

In for the 21st


----------



## IRO-Bot

Come on give me a 10


----------



## diggiddi

ahem!


----------



## SanguineDrone

In!


----------



## RagingPwner

In again


----------



## blenton

in


----------



## Skye12977

In for the 21st yo


----------



## Laysson

In.


----------



## RushFudge

In again!


----------



## wigger

in for day 21!


----------



## p33k

In for the 21st ;-)


----------



## Boi 1da

in.


----------



## i_ame_killer_2

In for 21st


----------



## mAs81

21/4/2014 checking in..


----------



## JambonJovi

In for #21


----------



## soundx98

in for the 21st


----------



## ixsis

in for 21st


----------



## Blindsay

In again for today


----------



## vertical2

In for the 21st


----------



## chronicfx

In for 21


----------



## DiNet

214


----------



## iandroo888

in =D


----------



## Tatakai All

In.


----------



## lanofsong

IN


----------



## nascar8rc

dito... dito..... ( in )


----------



## dr4gon

In for the 21!!


----------



## Kuivamaa

In for 21.


----------



## mcg75

In for today.


----------



## Vocality

In for 21


----------



## jd2195

In for the 21st


----------



## Mopar63

21st is here and so am I


----------



## Fulvin

in


----------



## carmas

In for day #21


----------



## lusal

April 21st GET!


----------



## PedroC1999

In!

Where have I been, didnt see this going around


----------



## bobsaget

In!


----------



## Ultra-m-a-n

In for 4/21!


----------



## EVILNOK

In again.


----------



## nova4005

In for today..


----------



## angel88888

In for 21.


----------



## beatfried

In!


----------



## NvNw

In for 21!


----------



## Truedeal

In 4/21


----------



## robE

In for April 21


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

in again


----------



## blupupher

another


----------



## GuilT1

In for 4/21.


----------



## Lukegrimbley

In again


----------



## Paradigm84

In for day 21.


----------



## wstanci3

In for 4/21


----------



## WhiteWulfe

In for the 21st!


----------



## winginit

Again


----------



## Blizzie

In for whatever day I can't remember now


----------



## adizz

In for 21st

Sent from my Moto G using Tapatalk


----------



## H3||scr3am

In for the 21st


----------



## sciencegey

...


----------



## Dangur

In.


----------



## zemco999

Happy dyngus day


----------



## z0so

I Choose MEEE


----------



## StaticFX

April Twenty First, two thousand and fourteen.


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

in for 21!


----------



## 00klesk00

In for day 21.


----------



## Danisumi

In for 21 pls


----------



## nepas

In again.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Congratulations to our latest winner

April 20 - dmasteR

Please follow the instructions in the first post to claim your prize.

Many Thanks !


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Next day then!


----------



## Melosaiyan

In again!


----------



## newbrevolution

In


----------



## candy_van

In


----------



## Squeeky

in for day 21.


----------



## famous1994

In again


----------



## SinfulRoad

In for the 21st.


----------



## BigMack70

in again


----------



## aznpersuazn

in!


----------



## germslopz

in for 4/21


----------



## TURN & BURN

In 21ST


----------



## Jhill27

In again!


----------



## eternal7trance

In for 21


----------



## staccker

in.


----------



## ssgtnubb

In


----------



## The Storm

In for the 21st


----------



## DarthBaggins

In for the 21st


----------



## phynce

in for 21


----------



## shilka

in for 21


----------



## cyanmcleod

and again


----------



## Shiftstealth

in for today


----------



## TheBlademaster01

In


----------



## gdubc

In


----------



## Selquist979

In for the 21st


----------



## sperson1

in for 21


----------



## Kokin

In for the 21st


----------



## -X3-

In again.


----------



## KnownDragon

In please


----------



## Simsim

in


----------



## mott555

In


----------



## Lucas Bezerra

In for the 21st


----------



## RushFudge

In for the 21!


----------



## yuyuik

in for 21


----------



## Clovertail100

In!


----------



## Kimir

In for 21.


----------



## Phelan

IN


----------



## noxon

In


----------



## twerk

In for the 21st.


----------



## bob808

Im In too


----------



## muels7

In again


----------



## fuloran1

in


----------



## Synister

In for 21st


----------



## BWAS1000

For Easter Monday? The 21st?

_*Sent from my Galaxy Nexus*_


----------



## InsideJob

Another day, another chance!








Only 9 days left


----------



## Wakalakaz

4/21


----------



## The_chemist21

In for day 21.


----------



## BakerMan1971

in for 21st


----------



## Jenova69

i for the 21st


----------



## Jolly Roger

in


----------



## arvidab

Aaay!


----------



## Aparition

In for day 21


----------



## m_jones_

Rolling that dice again.


----------



## Bridgypoo

21!

Sent from my XT1055 using Tapatalk


----------



## .theMetal

In


----------



## jeffro37

In again.


----------



## GermanyChris

In again


----------



## KBOMB

In


----------



## BulletSponge

In again


----------



## Metalbeard

In for 4/21.


----------



## TheGRig

In for 21


----------



## Tribes

In for 4/21/14


----------



## thelude

the 21st


----------



## Stealth Pyros

21


----------



## Dnic41

In for 21.


----------



## Kaiin2014

in for the 21st!


----------



## b0z0

In for 21


----------



## topdog

In for the 21st


----------



## Nomad692000

In again


----------



## Azefore

For the 21st, I am in


----------



## Focus182

In for the 21st


----------



## francisw19

In for today. The answer is 10.


----------



## yraith

In for the 21st


----------



## Fletcherea

21st for me!


----------



## Scars Unseen

In for the 21st


----------



## Razzle Dazzle

It's 4/21 I'm a little drunk....

Jk that was supposed to be punny. In for 4/21


----------



## Yahar

in for 21th


----------



## Johan45

In for the 21st


----------



## Wavefunction

Day 21.


----------



## MarlowXim

Rolls dice.

STQ10


----------



## myrtleee34

*in*


----------



## mega_option101

In for 21st


----------



## Sadmoto

In for 21st


----------



## Gooberman

in for another go


----------



## YaGit(TM)

in for the day


----------



## Ascii Aficionado

In


----------



## airisom2

In for day 21.


----------



## 100cotton

21st.


----------



## -iceblade^

In for 21 please, and thanks!


----------



## stumped

in for the 21st!


----------



## jason793

Going with 10.


----------



## Carbon00ace

In for 4/21.


----------



## Destrto

In


----------



## mark_thaddeus

In!


----------



## StormX2

i have not been following this at all, I think i have now entered 2 times =(

Here is my Entry for 4/21/2014 May the Mods smile and bestow upon this unworthy soul a gift of guilty pleasure


----------



## sporkotica

In for 4/21


----------



## cdnGhost

In for today!


----------



## CravinR1

In again


----------



## NuclearCrap

Day 21, in.


----------



## BeardedJesus

In for 21st


----------



## ZHoob2004

Good morning OCN, here is my entry for the day.


----------



## Slider46

4/21 entry


----------



## LarsL

In


----------



## sciencegey

in it to win it!


----------



## Swiftes

in for today too


----------



## Aestylis

Wheee! In for 21st.


----------



## 996gt2

in


----------



## yanks8981

in for 21


----------



## cgipson1

in for 21


----------



## XAslanX

post 19


----------



## lordhinton

in


----------



## mxfreek09

In for today!


----------



## wheth4400

in for the 21st


----------



## Rookie1337

In for the 21st. Answer is 10.


----------



## ronal

In for the 21st


----------



## FastMHz

In again!


----------



## debuchan

In for 21st!


----------



## chargerz919

4/21/14 Entry!


----------



## marc0053

In


----------



## darwing

In ???


----------



## WiSK

Woo! Yay!


----------



## nazarein

4/21 entry


----------



## soulwrath

in again for 4/21


----------



## rv8000

In


----------



## Hueristic

21


----------



## Shrak

Hi.


----------



## stren

21


----------



## Mercyflush64

In again


----------



## dranas

in for 4/21


----------



## legoman786

4/21!


----------



## nickcnse

In


----------



## ADHDadditiv

Day 21.... I've run out of water... my hair is falling out... the hamburger at the end of the hall is looking mighty tasty.


----------



## spdaimon

21


----------



## jetpak12

In


----------



## sasuke256

in for the 21th


----------



## Jimhans1

In for the 21st


----------



## Quadricwan

In for whatever day we're up to!


----------



## skyisover

in


----------



## roflcopter159

Count me in for the 21st


----------



## robotninja

In for the 21st


----------



## Majorhi

In for the 21st!


----------



## KenLautner

21.. not many chances left xD


----------



## Zarthux

Entering for the 21st!!


----------



## Faster_is_better

21st day


----------



## agenttwisted

in for 4/21


----------



## Mitch311

In for 21


----------



## Genesis1984

In for 4/21


----------



## Lefik

In


----------



## nasmith2000

in like in


----------



## t0ni

In for the 21st.


----------



## Scott1541

In


----------



## TechCrazy

in for april 21


----------



## Germanian

in plz thank you


----------



## ObscureParadox

in once again


----------



## HPE1000

In for the 21st


----------



## Wihglah

again


----------



## Recr3ational

In


----------



## banging34hzs

in for the 21st


----------



## Ithanul

twenty one


----------



## bfromcolo

In again


----------



## Daredevil 720

In for today.


----------



## ssnyder28

In for today,

The answer is 10


----------



## jagz

In for today


----------



## K2493

In.


----------



## BradleyKZN

in for today


----------



## Racersnare21

in


----------



## Tillmander

In again


----------



## raidmaxGuy

In for day 21


----------



## damric




----------



## tom.slick

in


----------



## JKuhn

In for the 21st. The answer's 10.


----------



## Dragoon

I'm in for the 21st.


----------



## criminal

I'm in for the 21st


----------



## bluewr

If at first you don't succeed, try again


----------



## navynuke499

in again


----------



## eXotix

in


----------



## Deathclaw

in for 21st


----------



## SyveRson

21st entry


----------



## KSIMP88

EN!!!


----------



## Simsim

in


----------



## jbobb

In for 21!


----------



## ocCuS

in for 21


----------



## Gualichu04

in for 04-21


----------



## seward

In pls.


----------



## jamarns

In for the 21st of April.


----------



## Lutfij

Inzo!


----------



## masgreko

Missed some days, in for 21


----------



## GerBem

In


----------



## AngeloG.

In.


----------



## barkinos98

in for today too


----------



## CarFreak302

In! (4/21)


----------



## Wheezo

In thank you.


----------



## losttsol

In for today the 21st.


----------



## BulletSponge

In again


----------



## ZealotKi11er

In 21.


----------



## Valor958

In for the 21st!


----------



## darwing

21st


----------



## The.Crusher

In!


----------



## cloppy007

21 April!


----------



## blackhole2013

lucky 21


----------



## HowHardCanItBe

in again.


----------



## TheReciever

in


----------



## Lubed Up Slug

In


----------



## pioneerisloud

In for whatever day today is.


----------



## B-Con

In.


----------



## Pawelr98

In again


----------



## Laur3nTyu

In


----------



## Gamer_Josh

In for today


----------



## eno439

in


----------



## y2kcamaross

In for today


----------



## dmasteR

In for 4/21/2014!


----------



## Tennobanzai

in again!


----------



## SDMODNoob

In for day 21


----------



## kevinf

Blackjack


----------



## Celcius

In for 4/21!


----------



## sakerfalcon

Posting now!


----------



## PR-Imagery

21


----------



## Bradford1040

in for the 21st


----------



## Jim888

_in 4/21_


----------



## itzhoovEr

In


----------



## Kaldari

in


----------



## SalisburySteak

In again.


----------



## pe4nut666

in again answers 10


----------



## V1ct1m1z3r

*IN*dubitably...


----------



## Cyclops

In


----------



## Welliam

day 22


----------



## Mr.Scott

Blackjack 21


----------



## Mumbles37

In!


----------



## nvidiaftw12

In for 21.


----------



## gildadan

in


----------



## kyfire

Day 22 and still pluggin along


----------



## IRO-Bot

Damn you weekends! Always forget


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

N


----------



## aas88keyz

I am in for Blackjack! 21... dealer pays!

Happy Anniversary Overclock.net!


----------



## iamwardicus

In


----------



## maximdymok

In again


----------



## thanos999

IN FOR THE 22


----------



## mfknjadagr8

In for 4/21


----------



## mksteez

in for another day


----------



## SlackerITGuy

In for day 21!

Thanks!


----------



## Angrychair

in for today, forgot yeterday!


----------



## Someguy316

In for the 21st; thanks.


----------



## Wildcard36qs

Forever 21


----------



## Tnt6200

In for 21.


----------



## Oliver1234

in


----------



## p1en1nja

In!!


----------



## istudy92

I shale win for 21!


----------



## Ben Quincy

Im in hopin for a win 10


----------



## Capwn

Oh look another contest for me to not win








Hey at least I can open this thread, unlike that worthless dream rig thread.
In for 21st I guess.


----------



## stubass

In for this great day


----------



## brown bird

in for 21


----------



## failwheeldrive

Entre


----------



## decali

Hiya! Posting for an entry for today


----------



## Somedude168

In for today


----------



## evilminist

In for 4/21

10


----------



## Rickles

in for 21


----------



## k4m1k4z3

In again.


----------



## adamski07

21! In!


----------



## Cavey00

Don't think I did this today. In!


----------



## rgrwng

would like to enter for today, if possible


----------



## EliteGhost

In for the 21st


----------



## Arizonian

In


----------



## PROBN4LYFE

in


----------



## Philly27

in


----------



## MrLinky

In.


----------



## agrims

In again!


----------



## skupples

this thing on? day lost track, 22?


----------



## KYKYLLIKA

Yes, definitely still in.


----------



## MCCSolutions

In


----------



## mikeyzelda

In just before going to bed


----------



## shelter

In again.


----------



## Badwrench

in for (4/21/14).


----------



## Sean Webster

in 4/21


----------



## Loosenut

in


----------



## PCModderMike

4-21 in


----------



## EvoBeardy

In for today.


----------



## rv8000

in again


----------



## snoogins

In again!


----------



## ginger_nuts

Not sure if in Australia I need to answer the question, but just in case, my answer is 10 (ten)


----------



## Agent_kenshin

in for 21st


----------



## Dustin1

In for the 21st!


----------



## mtbiker033

In for the 21st


----------



## Kinaesthetic

In for 21st.


----------



## Panther Al

In


----------



## uaedroid

In


----------



## mistermenphis22

in


----------



## wrath04

In


----------



## MattGordon

In


----------



## WarpPrism

In


----------



## xD4rkFire

In for day 21!


----------



## Darkcyde

April 21st in.


----------



## DizZz

In for the 22nd!


----------



## Epipo

In for the 22nd


----------



## PMan007

Me too, in for the 22nd.


----------



## najiro

In for April 22nd................


----------



## mAs81

22/4/2014,
could this be my lucky day?


----------



## TURN & BURN

BACK IN 22nd


----------



## pe4nut666

IN AGAIN


----------



## Kimir

In for 22nd.


----------



## dman811

In again for the new day.


----------



## theonedub

in again


----------



## kpoeticg

In for the 22nd. Cmon baby, daddy needs a new 35x!!!!!


----------



## UNOE

in please


----------



## Samishii

in!


----------



## RedSunRises

In for 22!


----------



## failwheeldrive

in for deuce deuce


----------



## DuckieHo

today in.


----------



## N2Gaming

In again answer = 10


----------



## Angrybutcher

Let's try this again


----------



## dave1991

In 4/22


----------



## GermanyChris

IN AGAIN

Sent from my HTC One mini using Tapatalk


----------



## jattz

In again ,for 22nd.


----------



## u3b3rg33k

Out?


----------



## intelfan

In for 21st.


----------



## Ascii Aficionado

In


----------



## Blackhawk4

In for the 21st.


----------



## H3||scr3am

in 4/22!


----------



## hertz9753

My right foot is in.


----------



## kinubic

in for 21st


----------



## Kinaesthetic

In for 22nd!


----------



## sadeter

New day, new IN!


----------



## Im Batman

In please.


----------



## blackeyedcheese

In for 22


----------



## seraph84

in please!


----------



## -SE7EN-

4-22 entry


----------



## Fuell

22/04/2014

In!


----------



## lolllll117

in for the 22nd


----------



## candy_van

In once more.


----------



## SharpShoot3r07

in


----------



## Caldeio

in yes sir!


----------



## Squeeky

in for 22nd


----------



## Cyclops

in


----------



## mav2000

In


----------



## lemans81

in


----------



## DerComissar

In for the 21st.


----------



## phazer11

In for today (the 22nd EST) and or the 21st if it still counts, this is looking ever better since I botched my reservoir purchase and it keeps giving me problems with placement >v<


----------



## Upyourbucket

In for the 21st







11:32pm PST as i post this... will enter again after midnight.


----------



## gdubc

In eggin


----------



## royo

In for 22


----------



## APhamX

Entering in


----------



## parsec

Whatever day this is, I'm here!


----------



## Upyourbucket

In for the 22nd !


----------



## 0493mike

In again


----------



## lilxskull

IN


----------



## 98uk

Innnnnn


----------



## wooshna

In for 4/22!!!


----------



## daguardian

In


----------



## Forsakenfire

22


----------



## driftingforlife

in


----------



## Jimhans1

In for 4/22


----------



## robE

In for april 22nd


----------



## lordhinton

In


----------



## mr soft

22nd and I´m in again, thanks.


----------



## BakerMan1971

in for 22nd


----------



## Killhouse

in


----------



## carmas

Day #22. In


----------



## Skye12977

22nd, here we go again


----------



## NuclearCrap

Day 22, in.


----------



## ladcrooks

hello again


----------



## kahboom

In for today.


----------



## TechCrazy

trying for 22


----------



## SeekerZA

In for day 22


----------



## p33k

In hopes for a win on 22


----------



## Boi 1da

In.


----------



## AngeloG.

In.


----------



## JambonJovi

In for #22


----------



## rocstar96

In


----------



## PedroC1999

in


----------



## ocCuS

in for 22


----------



## 3m3k

in 4 22


----------



## vertical2

In for the 22nd


----------



## dekciW

answer is 10 enter me plz


----------



## lanofsong

IN


----------



## Frontside

Money for nothing chicks for free . I'm in. Good luck everyone
10


----------



## ssgtnubb

In


----------



## soundx98

yup, in again


----------



## Wihglah

Still need a new pump.


----------



## Synister

In for 22nd


----------



## Kuivamaa

In for 22.


----------



## angel88888

In for 22.


----------



## Fulvin

In for today


----------



## shilka

In for 22nd


----------



## ixsis

in for 22nd


----------



## hotrod717

In again.


----------



## mcg75

In for today!


----------



## morbid_bean

In again


----------



## BWAS1000

IN For Tuesday the 22nd, cuz you know, I still haven't won anything.


----------



## WiSK

Hello!


----------



## DiaSin

in again


----------



## pale

in! good luck all overclock-ites!


----------



## Vocality

In for 22


----------



## mark_thaddeus

In!


----------



## simsas18

In


----------



## Lucas Bezerra

In for today!


----------



## huzzug

In to win


----------



## Mitch311

In for 22


----------



## Blue Dragon

in


----------



## Maximization

in for 22nd


----------



## kennumen

in for day 22.


----------



## Desolator2B

In


----------



## RagingPwner

Heyyyyoooooo


----------



## Johan45

In for the 22nd


----------



## GuilT1

In for 4/22.


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

22


----------



## Truedeal

In 4/22


----------



## Tillmander

In


----------



## TheGRig

In for 22nd


----------



## Jenova69

In for the 22nd


----------



## Dangur

In.


----------



## b0z0

22nd


----------



## KnownDragon

In again!


----------



## Azefore

For the 22nd!


----------



## blenton

still in


----------



## famous1994

In again.


----------



## mrawesome421

In for day 22


----------



## sciencegey

in it for the 22nd!


----------



## nova4005

In for Today. Thanks.


----------



## luciddreamer124

22


----------



## LordOfTots

In for 4/22


----------



## bluedevil

In for the 22nd.


----------



## OcN13

In for 22nd


----------



## WhiteWulfe

In for the 22nd!


----------



## Mopar63

Day 22, PICK ME PICK ME!!!!


----------



## Hyoketsu

In.


----------



## spdaimon

in


----------



## DarthBaggins

In for Earth Day (22nd)


----------



## ski-bum

and again.


----------



## Melosaiyan

And again!!


----------



## Ben Quincy

Im in again 10.


----------



## SinfulRoad

In for the 22nd.


----------



## The_chemist21

In for day 22.


----------



## newbrevolution

In


----------



## Spacedinvader

Bloomin' forgot again over the weekend









IN!


----------



## Extreme Newbie

In


----------



## phynce

In Again !!


----------



## Genesis1984

In for 4/22


----------



## masustic

In again


----------



## Carniflex

I'm in.


----------



## i_ame_killer_2

In for 22th


----------



## johny24

We are the Knights who say.... IN!


----------



## jason793

In. 10


----------



## Quadricwan

In for the 22nd!


----------



## boot318

In.
-22


----------



## BigMack70

in again


----------



## mark_thaddeus

In!


----------



## Jhill27

In


----------



## StaticFX

4/22/2014 @ 8:40am EST


----------



## jeffro37

In for 4/22


----------



## Laysson

In.


----------



## Slaughter

In for 22 - Answer 10


----------



## aznpersuazn

in!


----------



## Destrto

In for the 22nd


----------



## lusal

In for the 22nd. A month of shekels.


----------



## galaxyy

in for the 22nd, thanks!


----------



## bob808

in also


----------



## cam51037

In for the 22nd!


----------



## germslopz

in for 04/22


----------



## Dnic41

In for 4/22.


----------



## muels7

in for the 22nd


----------



## mfknjadagr8

In for 4/22


----------



## 95329

In


----------



## niketpla

newb in for the 22nd


----------



## wigger

in for day 22


----------



## Metalbeard

In for 4/22.


----------



## jason387

In!


----------



## BulletSponge

In again


----------



## navynuke499

in for the 22nd


----------



## mega_option101

In for the 22nd


----------



## Paradigm84

In for day 22.


----------



## ledzepp3

In!


----------



## FastMHz

My daily IN!


----------



## Carbon00ace

In for 4/22.


----------



## BombF1rst

In on the 22nd


----------



## fuloran1

in again!


----------



## Dortheleus

In for day 22.


----------



## .theMetal

In for today


----------



## MocoIMO

In for the $22


----------



## winginit

In


----------



## Crooksy

IN


----------



## 6mmruledlines

mimi please!


----------



## Jolly Roger

JDPNM;SUVOBIbftinolvcbf;l;m,[nncf


----------



## yanks8981

22


----------



## Stealth Pyros

22


----------



## Arizonian

in 22


----------



## ssnyder28

In for today,

Answer is 10


----------



## diggiddi

Checking in


----------



## leafonthewind

In


----------



## splinterize

in again


----------



## LarsL

In


----------



## sporkotica

In for 4/22


----------



## benben84

In


----------



## Ddreder

Darn I missed out on like 4 days..


----------



## thelude

Day 22 - Between 10:00am - 11:00am
Events happens in real time........

_"God dammit Jack......why you have to shoot him"_ CTU Agent
_"He is no further use to me"_ Jack Bauer
_Pop. pop.pop........_@ CTU Agent.
_"Now your dead to me...."_ Jack Bauer

Can't wait till the 5th..........


----------



## francisw19

In today. The answer is 10.


----------



## Fletcherea

Another day, in for the 22nd !


----------



## Yahar

in 22th!


----------



## NvNw

In for today.


----------



## adizz

In for 22

Sent from my Moto G using Tapatalk


----------



## animal0307

22/30


----------



## Wakalakaz

4/22


----------



## Pawelr98

In again


----------



## cyanmcleod

In one more time


----------



## CravinR1

In again


----------



## Valgaur

Insy in in


----------



## Rauli11

2 x 5 x 2 / 2 = 10

Haha jk.

I'm in


----------



## damooli

Gimme that money


----------



## ZHoob2004

Here's another go.


----------



## stumped

In for the 22nd!


----------



## Racersnare21

In


----------



## Slider46

4/22 entry!


----------



## Wavefunction

Day 22.


----------



## CarFreak302

In! (4/22)


----------



## mott555

In!


----------



## Lubed Up Slug

In for today


----------



## Majorhi

In for the 22nd!


----------



## barkinos98

In for 22nd!


----------



## stren

22


----------



## Nomad692000

In again


----------



## ronal

In for the 22nd


----------



## KipH

4/22/14 done


----------



## roflcopter159

The 22nd is here and so is my entry.


----------



## Selquist979

In for the 22nd


----------



## debuchan

In for today (04/22)!


----------



## Vagrant Storm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vagrant Storm*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Vagrant Storm*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Vagrant Storm*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Vagrant Storm*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Vagrant Storm*
> 
> This will be a long thread.
> 
> Hey RNG...If I win I will give $25 to the posters above and below my post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trying again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trying again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haven't rolled for a couple days...let's see if I've built up any luck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How come I haven't won this yet?
Click to expand...

Rolling the beautiful bean footage again.


----------



## darwing

in... ???


----------



## JoeChamberlain

In


----------



## Dragoon

In again.


----------



## airisom2

In for day 22.


----------



## 100cotton

22.


----------



## waslakhani

In again


----------



## chargerz919

4/22/14 Entry!


----------



## Agent_kenshin

in for 22nd


----------



## cgipson1

in for 4 22


----------



## djthrottleboi

in again


----------



## istudy92

I SHALL WIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I wonder how randomly is choosen!


----------



## Quantum Reality

And for the lovely, sunny, 22nd, here I am again!









Skill testing answer: 10


----------



## Seid Dark

In,


----------



## blupupher

hello again


----------



## KSIMP88

In for it again


----------



## Manyak

IN


----------



## zemco999

day 22


----------



## Recr3ational

In


----------



## iwalkwithedead

Here for day 22.


----------



## nazarein

4/22 entry


----------



## yuyuik

in for 22!


----------



## Scars Unseen

In for the 22nd.


----------



## z3r0_k00l75

IN for the 22 April.


----------



## Faster_is_better

In fo 22


----------



## Aestylis

In 22!


----------



## afropelican

in again


----------



## nagle3092

in


----------



## Gualichu04

04-22 entry period


----------



## KBOMB

!ni niagA


----------



## RX7-2nr




----------



## Terrorbyte

In for 22.


----------



## Superplush

22nd time lucky


----------



## christian_piper

In for 22!


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

In for today


----------



## kyfire

In agin fer the 22nd time


----------



## twerk

In for the 22nd.


----------



## glakr

in #2


----------



## legoman786

4/22!


----------



## DiNet

random


----------



## dhjj

04/22 is go


----------



## sasuke256

in for the 22


----------



## damric




----------



## RushFudge

in for the 22nd!


----------



## B-Con

In like Flynn.


----------



## ADHDadditiv

Awww cummmmonnnn day 22.


----------



## jbobb

In for 22!


----------



## SkillzKillz

In again


----------



## seward

In pls.


----------



## mxfreek09

In again please!


----------



## topdog

In for today


----------



## skyisover

in


----------



## dranas

in for 4/22


----------



## jd2195

In for the 22nd


----------



## -X3-

In for the 22nd day.


----------



## Midgethulk

In for day 22


----------



## Cavey00

In for the 22nd


----------



## corrinthians

In FTW - I love giveaways but sadly I never win.


----------



## jamarns

In for the 22nd =)


----------



## BlkDrgn28

In please


----------



## Razzle Dazzle

All hope for winning is slowly fading away with every day passing....

Buuuut still in for 4/22!


----------



## Mercyflush64

In please


----------



## Rookie1337

In for the 22nd. Answer is 10


----------



## EVILNOK

In again.


----------



## Gamer_Josh

In again


----------



## intelfan

In for 22.


----------



## wstanci3

In for 4/22


----------



## SDMODNoob

In for day 22


----------



## Angrychair

in please


----------



## Erick Silver

In for 4/22


----------



## agenttwisted

infor 4/22


----------



## kalvin37

In in in.


----------



## bfromcolo

In for the 22nd.


----------



## Somedude168

In for the 22nd.


----------



## rebelextrm02

In for 22.


----------



## andrei.c

In! Thank you for the contest!


----------



## rgrwng

would like to win this month


----------



## N2Gaming

Next days entry again I'm in. Answer = 10


----------



## Lutfij

ne pas laisser


----------



## mtbiker033

post for the 22nd of April!


----------



## MICRON

in please


----------



## tom.slick

22, in


----------



## Simsim

in 22


----------



## robotninja

In for the 22nd.


----------



## Tennobanzai

in for the 22nd


----------



## tDAK

In for the 22nd.


----------



## shlunky

In with 10!


----------



## killerhz

oh gimme gimme gimme a chance to win baby....









in for the 22nd


----------



## GerBem

in


----------



## Samishii

another day! in!


----------



## ShaCanX

Me again


----------



## lordhinton

in agian


----------



## marc0053

In


----------



## iandroo888

in !


----------



## ccRicers

In to win!


----------



## Raptore

In for today


----------



## Enfuria

in


----------



## Wihglah

In again


----------



## Shiftstealth

in for today


----------



## masgreko

double deuce


----------



## GingerJohn

In for the 22nd

10


----------



## Deathclaw

in for 22th


----------



## Aparition

in for 22


----------



## TheGRig

Who won for yesterday?


----------



## bobsaget

in for today!


----------



## KenLautner

In for 22.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGRig*
> 
> Who won for yesterday?


Not announced yet.


----------



## PR-Imagery

22


----------



## ZealotKi11er

In for 22.


----------



## Focus182

In for the 22nd


----------



## Phelan

IN!


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Must be a new day... My last post was 1d 7hr ago.


----------



## JKuhn

in for the 22nd. The answer's 10.


----------



## Neo Zuko

In


----------



## blazed_1

In for 22nd.


----------



## XAslanX

post 20


----------



## Mr.Scott

22 twain


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Latest Winners Announced

April 21 - cdnGhost

Congratulations ! Please follow the instructions in the first post in order to claim your prize.


----------



## DizzlePro

in for 22th


----------



## Someguy316

In again.


----------



## rv8000

In to win


----------



## SharpShoot3r07

in


----------



## pioneerisloud

Today's my day.


----------



## bluewr

Going for 22


----------



## criminal

In for 22


----------



## blackhole2013

in again


----------



## HowHardCanItBe

in


----------



## Scott1541

in


----------



## MarlowXim

stq 10


----------



## Oliver1234

in


----------



## krista031

In for 22nd


----------



## m_jones_

trying my luck again.


----------



## UNOE

In please


----------



## chronicfx

In 22


----------



## CHUNKYBOWSER

Definitely in!


----------



## Lefik

In


----------



## arvidab

Yea, no..


----------



## aas88keyz

In a tu-tu for 22!

Happy Anniversary OCN!


----------



## IRO-Bot

Ben 10


----------



## jameyscott

In for the 22nd!


----------



## y2kcamaross

In!


----------



## cloppy007

in 22


----------



## azanimefan

in again


----------



## Jawswing

Ininininininininininininininin


----------



## Celcius

In for 22nd.


----------



## beatfried

in!


----------



## Lubed Up Slug

In?


----------



## Yumyums

In for the 22nd !!


----------



## p1en1nja

In!!


----------



## .:hybrid:.

in for 23


----------



## Ultra-m-a-n

In for 4/23


----------



## TheReciever

In


----------



## bg92

in.


----------



## V1ct1m1z3r

wish*IN*g...


----------



## sperson1

in for 22


----------



## Mumbles37

In!


----------



## Millillion

Back and in again!


----------



## 00klesk00

In for day 22.


----------



## Sadmoto

in


----------



## snoogins

In again!


----------



## Sped

In


----------



## SlackerITGuy

In for 4/22!

Thanks once again.


----------



## Zarthux

In for 22! This month has gone by fast.


----------



## vs17e

In for 4/22!!


----------



## adamski07

22! In!


----------



## Bridgypoo

no


----------



## Wildcard36qs

I don't know about you, but I'm feeling 22.


----------



## Tnt6200

22!


----------



## MrLinky

Derp.


----------



## -iceblade^

In for 22 please, and thanks!


----------



## mikeyzelda

TIRED...







... IN


----------



## stubass

in for today.


----------



## Daredevil 720

In for today.


----------



## gildadan

checkin in


----------



## Welliam

day 23


----------



## Frontside

Please let me in


----------



## nvidiaftw12

In for 22.


----------



## nismo_usaf

In


----------



## mark_thaddeus

in


----------



## dr4gon

In for the 22!


----------



## megahmad

In


----------



## Blizzie

In again


----------



## ironsurvivor

in


----------



## Ithanul

Ho Hum


----------



## SalisburySteak

In again


----------



## k4m1k4z3

In for today


----------



## FIX_ToRNaDo

In for the 22nd


----------



## ZephyrBit

In


----------



## sakerfalcon

In for today!


----------



## pe4nut666

in again answer is 10


----------



## Dgeorge1617

into it


----------



## Leech

In for April 22


----------



## InsideJob

In for today.


----------



## skupples

in for the ewin.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Another losing entry.


----------



## Hueristic

22


----------



## sWaY20

In

tappin from the neXus 5


----------



## SyveRson

In for today.


----------



## phazer11

In again, please.


----------



## EliteGhost

In for the 22nd!


----------



## agrims

I'm in again!


----------



## 66racer

In


----------



## Diablo85

in for 22.


----------



## xD4rkFire

In for day 22!


----------



## DuckieHo

Did i win?


----------



## StormX2

in for another day

maybe my 3rd in?


----------



## seraph84

in


----------



## SanguineDrone

In!!!


----------



## Loosenut

today's IN


----------



## alancsalt

Another day, another in, and ten...


----------



## M1ah

In FTW!!!!!!!!


----------



## jason387

in....


----------



## cdnGhost

In


----------



## brown bird

22!


----------



## JustAnotherWave

wow... i missed out.. 21 days late! lol


----------



## Eclipx2

Day 22 entry.


----------



## KenLautner

Day 22


----------



## FuZh

Just made it for 22!


----------



## jameyscott

In for the 23!


----------



## Kevdog

23 for me!


----------



## maximdymok

I'm in


----------



## mistermenphis22

in


----------



## Net Prowler

in


----------



## DarthBaggins

in for 23rd


----------



## DizZz

In for today!


----------



## Stealth Pyros

23


----------



## WarpPrism

In


----------



## jetpak12

In for today.


----------



## Kokin

In


----------



## Xinoxide

In for day 23


----------



## adizz

In for 23

Sent from my Moto G using Tapatalk


----------



## dman811

In.


----------



## lolllll117

in for the 23rd


----------



## mAs81

In again 23/4/2014,
but still no cigar..


----------



## golfergolfer

In for this







Answer is 10







Its still the 22nd here so guess I am in for that


----------



## royo

In for 23


----------



## bluedevil

In for the 23rd.


----------



## iwalkwithedead

In for day 23! Thank You


----------



## altsanity

I'll be in for almost old times sake


----------



## kinubic

in for 22


----------



## H3||scr3am

in for the 23rd


----------



## Squeeky

in for 23rd


----------



## Kimir

In for 23rd.


----------



## DerComissar

In for the 22nd.


----------



## kpoeticg

In for the 23rd


----------



## dzyvette

In for whichever day this is


----------



## Wihglah

in


----------



## wigger

in day 23


----------



## Sean Webster

in 4/22


----------



## Caldeio

I love overclock


----------



## Arizonian

IN 22


----------



## daguardian

In.


----------



## selk22

in for 22


----------



## uaedroid

In


----------



## Carniflex

I am in!


----------



## carmas

I am in


----------



## SinX7

In.


----------



## jattz

In for 22nd.


----------



## Forsakenfire

23


----------



## -SE7EN-

in for the 23rd


----------



## Eddie Smurphy

In for the 23rd


----------



## DiaSin

In again


----------



## parsec

seven more times left... plus two I guess


----------



## Ascii Aficionado

In


----------



## Killhouse

in


----------



## driftingforlife

in


----------



## Ultra-m-a-n

in for the 23rd


----------



## lilxskull

In


----------



## kahboom

In for today.


----------



## wrath04

in


----------



## mr soft

In for the 23rd , thanks.


----------



## BakerMan1971

in for 23rd , fingers crossed , legs crossed, eyes crossed.....


----------



## wooshna

In it for 4/23!!


----------



## Badwrench

In for (4/23/14)


----------



## Epipo

in for the 23rd


----------



## Laysson

In.


----------



## DiNet

sage


----------



## Upyourbucket

In for the 23rd

and the answer is 10.


----------



## DuckKnuckle

My birthday was on April 12th but was away so I'm in for April 23rd!


----------



## dave1991

In 4/23


----------



## BradleyKZN

heres my entry for today


----------



## Synister

In for 23rd.


----------



## Spacedinvader

In!


----------



## Dangur

In.


----------



## m_jones_

Trying again...


----------



## Laur3nTyu

In, hope never dies


----------



## TheBlademaster01

I can't keep up with this, but in.


----------



## The.Crusher

In


----------



## blenton

in


----------



## WiSK

Tralalalaa


----------



## simsas18

In


----------



## Mitch311

In for 23rd


----------



## lanofsong

IN


----------



## Boi 1da

In again


----------



## ssgtnubb

In


----------



## chronicfx

In


----------



## 996gt2

In


----------



## Jimhans1

In for 4/23


----------



## Blindsay

in once again, thanks


----------



## ixsis

hat in the ring for the 23rd


----------



## mcg75

In for today.


----------



## BWAS1000

In for 23rd. I'll leave as soon as I win.


----------



## sciencegey

number 23, the number of bugs in the OCN website


----------



## SeekerZA

In for the 23rd


----------



## rv8000

in


----------



## oceanlyner

In please.


----------



## ladcrooks

in again


----------



## Agent_kenshin

in for 23rd


----------



## cyanmcleod

in again


----------



## lusal

In for April 23rd.


----------



## nepas

In again.


----------



## soundx98

My lucky number is 23


----------



## Lucas Bezerra

In again and foreva


----------



## YaGit(TM)

in for 23rd


----------



## marc0053

In


----------



## AlDyer

In for the win! Can't turn down free money, eh?


----------



## pioneerisloud

In


----------



## nova4005

In for today.


----------



## shilka

In for April 23rd


----------



## Truedeal

In 4/23
10


----------



## Chuckclc

In for 4/23! Cannot believe it has been 10 years already! Congrads OCN!


----------



## nasmith2000

in


----------



## Johan45

In for the 23rd


----------



## TheGRig

In for 23rd


----------



## huzzug

In for the win


----------



## GuilT1

In for 4/23.


----------



## Dortheleus

In for day 23


----------



## RagingPwner

In


----------



## Geeboi

in


----------



## Tillmander

In


----------



## vertical2

In for 23rd.


----------



## staccker

In.


----------



## KnownDragon

In!


----------



## ocCuS

in for 23


----------



## StaticFX

4/23/2014


----------



## OcN13

Day 23 in


----------



## Fulvin

In once more


----------



## WhiteWulfe

In for the 23rd!


----------



## Mr.Eiht

Pleaaaase make me rich OCN








The 24th would be wicked.


----------



## EVILNOK

In again.


----------



## y2kcamaross

In again


----------



## z0so

64984615


----------



## Melosaiyan

Trying to post again!


----------



## i_ame_killer_2

In for 23th


----------



## Wildcard36qs

Slam dunk on 23


----------



## 00klesk00

In for day 23.


----------



## Jhill27

In for the 23rd


----------



## phynce

twenty three!!


----------



## Kuivamaa

In for 23.


----------



## GermanyChris

In again


----------



## famous1994

In


----------



## fuloran1

in


----------



## ObscureParadox

In again!!


----------



## bfe_vern

In again!


----------



## TLCH723

in


----------



## Shiftstealth

in for today


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

in 23


----------



## BombF1rst

in for 23rd


----------



## newbrevolution

In


----------



## LarsL

in


----------



## Slaughter

In for 23 - Answer 10


----------



## evilminist

In for 4/23
10


----------



## ginger_nuts

Not sure if in Australia I need to answer the question, but just in case, my answer is 10 (ten)


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

In for today


----------



## b0z0

In for the 23


----------



## twerk

In for 23rd.


----------



## boot318

In

-23


----------



## galaxyy

in for the 23rd, thanks!


----------



## ZephyrBit

In, and it's so early


----------



## Philly27

big money no whammies


----------



## Maximization

in for 23rd


----------



## jeffro37

In for the 23rd.


----------



## Azefore

23rd bah boom


----------



## airisom2

In for day 23.


----------



## Metalbeard

In for 4/23.


----------



## amtbr

In for 4/23


----------



## Hacksword

In for the 23rd







Thanks again!


----------



## Phelan

in again!


----------



## Jolly Roger

in


----------



## mega_option101

In for the 23rd


----------



## spdaimon

day 23


----------



## KBOMB

In for the twenty third!


----------



## Wakalakaz

4/23


----------



## ledzepp3

Come on daddy needs money for a brazen orange GTO come on


----------



## .theMetal

In


----------



## zalbard

In for the 23rd.


----------



## Dnic41

In for day 23.


----------



## DizzlePro

in


----------



## thelude

Day 23 - Between 9:00am - 10:00am
Events happens in real time........

_Jack Bauer: I'm federal agent Jack Bauer. This is the longest day of my life._


----------



## Cyclops

in


----------



## shelter

In again.


----------



## whitie63

In for the 23rd


----------



## cam51037

In for the 23rd!


----------



## stren

23


----------



## BigMack70

in again


----------



## Majorhi

In for the 23rd.


----------



## muels7

In again. April is winding down. Hopefully I can get something


----------



## Hueristic

23


----------



## kennumen

in for the 23rd.


----------



## Ddreder

So desperately.. Need money..


----------



## gdubc

In g


----------



## jbobb

In for 23!


----------



## Kanalplus

In for 23


----------



## francisw19

In today. The answer is 10.


----------



## leafonthewind

In


----------



## afropelican

in for today


----------



## mott555

In.


----------



## Jaguarbamf

In for today please!


----------



## mrawesome421

In for day 23


----------



## JambonJovi

In for #23


----------



## flash2021

in !


----------



## NvNw

In for 23!


----------



## LtStinger

In for lucky number 23


----------



## cdnGhost

In & 10


----------



## sporkotica

In for 4/23


----------



## ZHoob2004

Today is the 23rd


----------



## Jim888

In for 23


----------



## The_chemist21

In for day 23.


----------



## Tnt6200

In for the 23rd.


----------



## killerhz

in for the 23rd


----------



## stumped

in for the 23rd!


----------



## Scars Unseen

In for the 23rd


----------



## ZealotKi11er

In for 23.


----------



## 100cotton

23rd.


----------



## mtbiker033

well the month of April is flying by!

in for the 23rd!


----------



## shlunky

In with 10!


----------



## debuchan

In for today's hijinks


----------



## darwing

in


----------



## glakr

In on 4/23


----------



## Wavefunction

Day 23.


----------



## germslopz

in for 4/23


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Posting for 23 a second time because I can't tell which timezone this is going by and I posted right after midnight EST


----------



## FastMHz

In for 23


----------



## tenchimuyo93

In for 4/23


----------



## RedSunRises

In for 23!


----------



## Lukegrimbley

In again


----------



## djthrottleboi

in again


----------



## jagz

In for today


----------



## CravinR1

In 4-23


----------



## navynuke499

in for the 23rd


----------



## Aestylis

in 23


----------



## Interpolation

In for 23.


----------



## Aparition

I can haz 23?


----------



## istudy92

I SHALL WIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



NO MATTER THE COST

I SHALL PUT GOOGLE ADS ON MY NAME!


----------



## chargerz919

4/23/14 Entry!


----------



## rebelextrm02

In for the 23rd.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

In for 4/23


----------



## cgipson1

in for 23


----------



## Destrto

In for the 23rd


----------



## PapaSmurf

What this thread needs is more cowbell.

Oh, and in


----------



## KSIMP88

In


----------



## nazarein

4/23 entry


----------



## mxfreek09

In for today!


----------



## Fletcherea

In for the 23rd!


----------



## Quantum Reality

And now the 23









Skill testing answer: 10.


----------



## aznpersuazn

in


----------



## abdultaiyab

in for the 23rd


----------



## NuclearCrap

Day 23, in.


----------



## jetpak12

In for the day.


----------



## tom.slick

23


----------



## f16-r1

April 23rd!


----------



## Hyoketsu

In~


----------



## masustic

23rd


----------



## ADHDadditiv

In fur the twentyfurd


----------



## Quadricwan

In for the 23rd


----------



## Faster_is_better

in for 23rd


----------



## Cavey00

In for the 23rd


----------



## Genesis1984

In for 4/23


----------



## dhjj

It's number 23


----------



## Recr3ational

In


----------



## SDMODNoob

In day 23


----------



## GingerJohn

In for the 23rd

10


----------



## flipd

So in.


----------



## iamwardicus

In again


----------



## TheSocialHermit

Have another entry!


----------



## ronal

In for the 23rd


----------



## MattGordon

in


----------



## PROBN4LYFE

in


----------



## spice003

4/23


----------



## yanks8981

In for 23


----------



## dranas

in for 4/23


----------



## jamarns

In for the 23rd =)


----------



## chronicfx

In again for the 23rd time


----------



## Jflisk

in for the 23rd


----------



## DerComissar

In for the 23rd.


----------



## Sand3853

In Again


----------



## Gamer_Josh

In for today


----------



## Vocality

In for 23


----------



## damric




----------



## B-Con

In


----------



## Erick Silver

In for 4/23....


----------



## topdog

In for the next draw


----------



## intelfan

23


----------



## roflcopter159

Entry on the 23rd: submitted


----------



## dmasteR

In 4/23/14


----------



## masgreko

23 and me


----------



## SanguineDrone

In answer is ten.


----------



## KenLautner

23..


----------



## rv8000

in again


----------



## zemco999

crossin my fingers


----------



## ENTERPRISE

latest winner announced.

April 22 - TechCrazy

Congratulations ! Please follow the directions in the first post to claim your prize.


----------



## t0ni

In for the 23rd.


----------



## Tennobanzai

in again!


----------



## Kokin

In for 23


----------



## Zarthux

In again for 23! Thanks!


----------



## PR-Imagery

23


----------



## seward

In pls.


----------



## Bridgypoo

23


----------



## Lutfij

Inz!


----------



## Carbon00ace

In for 4/23.


----------



## kevinf

Easy as 1 _ _


----------



## Balsagna

innn


----------



## CasanovaFly

In like sin.


----------



## Seid Dark

In.


----------



## Simsim

in 23


----------



## Deathclaw

in for 23rd


----------



## iandroo888

in woo !


----------



## Mercyflush64

In it to win it!


----------



## jd2195

in for the 23rd


----------



## sperson1

in


----------



## Dar_T

In!


----------



## Manyak

In


----------



## animal0307

4/23/14


----------



## angel88888

In for 23.


----------



## eternal7trance

In for 23


----------



## TheReciever

In


----------



## barkinos98

In for today as well!


----------



## SinfulRoad

In for 4/23.


----------



## AngeloG.

In.


----------



## tDAK

In for 23.


----------



## sciencegey

...


----------



## Neo Zuko

In


----------



## SyveRson

In


----------



## Selquist979

In for the 23rd


----------



## Jawswing

In for the 23rd.


----------



## lordhinton

in :3


----------



## Terrorbyte

In for the 23rd.


----------



## CarFreak302

In! (4/23)


----------



## MarlowXim

stq 10


----------



## legoman786

4/23!


----------



## Rickles

in for the 23


----------



## Whatman

4/23/14


----------



## diggiddi

Here we go again


----------



## Paradigm84

In for day 23.


----------



## Sean Webster

23


----------



## BulletSponge

In again


----------



## Oliver1234

in


----------



## Blue Dragon

in


----------



## barkinos98

tryin that luck again, son


----------



## Nomad692000

In again


----------



## XAslanX

post 21


----------



## -X3-

In again!


----------



## Racersnare21

in


----------



## JKuhn

In for the 23rd. The answer's 10.


----------



## Darkcyde

April 23rd in.


----------



## nismo_usaf

23


----------



## beatfried

in


----------



## najiro

In for 23rd!!


----------



## edo101

Cannot believe I just saw this...never won anything in my life but here it goes


----------



## FatalProximity

in for day 23


----------



## yraith

In again


----------



## aznpersuazn

in!


----------



## Mopar63

The 23rd is here


----------



## Slider46

4/23 entry!


----------



## cloppy007

in 23


----------



## itzhoovEr

in


----------



## TechCrazy

In for the 23


----------



## IRO-Bot

YES! YES! YES!


----------



## agenttwisted

infor 4/23


----------



## adamski07

23!!


----------



## Pawelr98

In again


----------



## wheth4400

In for the 23rd


----------



## Yahar

in 23th


----------



## HowHardCanItBe

In again.


----------



## bg92

in.


----------



## Celcius

In for 23rd!


----------



## p1en1nja

In!!


----------



## Lubed Up Slug

In


----------



## Ben Quincy

Im in as well, the end is nearing
10


----------



## Mumbles37

In today!


----------



## Daveros

In, thank you. Answer 10.


----------



## Raptore

In for today.


----------



## Ithanul

Yip yip yip


----------



## Mr.Scott

23 skidoo


----------



## robotninja

In for the 23rd


----------



## nickcnse

In


----------



## Blackhawk4

In for the 23rd.


----------



## Loosenut

in


----------



## maximdymok

Out. I mean, in!


----------



## seraph84

in


----------



## Scott1541

in


----------



## MrLinky

Double-in!


----------



## Valgaur

Insky


----------



## K2493

In


----------



## k4m1k4z3

In


----------



## ironsurvivor

in


----------



## u3b3rg33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Insky


Buttowski?


----------



## Lefik

In


----------



## hiarc

In


----------



## stubass

in for today


----------



## HPE1000

In


----------



## xlastshotx

in


----------



## worx

In for the 23rd.


----------



## hertz9753

In. I have to pay the staff.


----------



## Samishii

In again!


----------



## Jenova69

In for the 23rd


----------



## hotrod717

in, yet again.


----------



## kinubic

in for 23rd


----------



## Welliam

day 24


----------



## gildadan

in like flynn


----------



## waslakhani

In for today


----------



## winginit

In


----------



## agrims

In once more! Come on luck! And congrats to all the winners so far!


----------



## kenolak

In


----------



## Panther Al

Very much in


----------



## M1ah

Another day. Another dollar.


----------



## FuZh

In for 23


----------



## EdenSB

In


----------



## Yumyums

In for the 23rd


----------



## Kimir

In again.


----------



## failwheeldrive

Inwin


----------



## RushFudge

In for the 23rd!


----------



## jason387

In!


----------



## sn0man

In!


----------



## morbid_bean

In Again


----------



## dr4gon

In for 23rd!!


----------



## snoogins

in all over again.


----------



## Gohan_Nightwing

Losing hope, but in for the 23rd.


----------



## EliteGhost

In again!


----------



## nvidiaftw12

In for 23.


----------



## FIX_ToRNaDo

In for the 23rd!


----------



## KorgothOfBarbaria

In for the win yaaaaaay


----------



## SlackerITGuy

In for day 23!

Thanks.


----------



## Dgeorge1617

in


----------



## Angrychair

little pig little pig let me in


----------



## bobsaget

in for today


----------



## DuckieHo

in


----------



## stl drifter

Im in


----------



## dman811

In.


----------



## xelectroxwolfx

innnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## 66racer

In


----------



## The_chemist21

In for day 24.


----------



## RX7-2nr




----------



## Razzle Dazzle

in 4/23


----------



## Net Prowler

in


----------



## Xinoxide

4.24, I am in again!


----------



## bfromcolo

In again!


----------



## altsanity

In again!


----------



## sadeter

In again!


----------



## gerickjohn

In Please! =D


----------



## -SE7EN-

4-24 entry


----------



## royo

In for 24


----------



## p33k

In for lucky 24!


----------



## R3apR369

In it to win it baby!


----------



## carmas

In for 24


----------



## nasmith2000

inski


----------



## WarpPrism

In


----------



## lolllll117

in for 4/24


----------



## xD4rkFire

In for day 23!


----------



## Wihglah

Using the Force. This is the post you are looking for.


----------



## Cyclops

in


----------



## Kanalplus

in for 24th


----------



## daguardian

In


----------



## Carniflex

I'm in for today as well.


----------



## Moustache

in again


----------



## wigger

in for day 24


----------



## Tatakai All

One more again.


----------



## ocCuS

in for the 24th


----------



## nickcnse

In


----------



## jattz

In for 24th.


----------



## chargerz919

4/24/14 Entry!


----------



## WiSK

Hello!


----------



## huzzug

I like me some $$$ bills


----------



## Drag0n

In for 24/4 10!


----------



## robE

in for April 24


----------



## djthrottleboi

in again


----------



## SeekerZA

In for the 24th


----------



## Agent_kenshin

in for 24th


----------



## BakerMan1971

in for 24th, getting near end of month now....


----------



## Laysson

I'm in


----------



## mr soft

Trying again for the 24th .


----------



## afropelican

in again


----------



## kpoeticg

Innn


----------



## simsas18

In again


----------



## Synister

In for 24th


----------



## Jimhans1

I'm in for 4/24 also!!







new baby on the way, the $ would be nice!!


----------



## Dragoon

I'm in.


----------



## Arizonian

In


----------



## Mitch311

In for the 24th


----------



## blenton

still in


----------



## SanguineDrone

Count me IN!


----------



## The.Crusher

In


----------



## SharpShoot3r07

in


----------



## AngeloG.

in


----------



## Forsakenfire

24


----------



## Kokin

In for 24


----------



## z3r0_k00l75

In for the 24th April.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

In


----------



## galaxyy

in for the 24th, thanks!


----------



## boot318

In

-24


----------



## Vocality

In for 24


----------



## Killhouse

in


----------



## lanofsong

IN


----------



## Kuivamaa

In for 24.


----------



## Snapky

I'm in for 24.4.


----------



## ixsis

wow, already the 24th


----------



## Hacksword

in! twenty four!


----------



## shilka

in for 24th April and the answer is 10


----------



## kahboom

In for today.


----------



## gertruude

in for 24th


----------



## soundx98

24th entry


----------



## jameyscott

In for the 24th!


----------



## AtomTM

In for the rest of teh days!


----------



## mcg75

In for today.


----------



## twerk

In for the 24th.


----------



## mAs81

in for the 24/4/2014


----------



## angel88888

In for 24.


----------



## mistermenphis22

in







24th


----------



## chronicfx

In


----------



## nepas

In again.


----------



## SavellM

How did I miss this?!

Im in for the last few days lol


----------



## KipH

4/24/14 done


----------



## adgame

10years !


----------



## BigMack70

in again


----------



## 98uk

in


----------



## ski-bum

In again today.


----------



## noxon

In


----------



## Neo Zuko

Im


----------



## vertical2

In for the 24th


----------



## Maximization

in for the 24th


----------



## JambonJovi

In for #24


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

in 24!


----------



## Frontside

24 i'm in


----------



## lusal

April 24th in.


----------



## OcN13

Day 24 in


----------



## MCCSolutions

In


----------



## JustAnotherWave

can't believe i'm up at this time..


----------



## RagingPwner

in


----------



## Ultra-m-a-n

in for the 24th


----------



## GuilT1

In for 4/24.


----------



## DiaSin

In again


----------



## staccker

in for 24


----------



## sasuke256

in for the 24th


----------



## thanos999

in for the 24


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

in


----------



## Mopar63

24th is upon us and the end is nigh....


----------



## mega_option101

In for the 24th


----------



## BigpoppaFrary

in on 24


----------



## WhiteWulfe

In for the 24th!


----------



## aznpersuazn

in!


----------



## bobsaget

in


----------



## b0z0

24th


----------



## Melosaiyan

Posting post


----------



## dizz

In


----------



## famous1994

In


----------



## Johan45

In for the 24th


----------



## Genesis1984

In for the 24th


----------



## BradleyKZN

Posting for today


----------



## 00klesk00

In for day 24.


----------



## Boi 1da

in for the day.


----------



## SavellM

Totes in









Gotta recoup costs for my desk build


----------



## LarsL

IN


----------



## newbrevolution

In


----------



## KnownDragon

Let me In!


----------



## AcEsSalvation

I think it's a new day...


----------



## Paradigm84

In for day 24.


----------



## Quadricwan

In again!


----------



## yraith

In for day 24


----------



## MattGordon

In


----------



## airisom2

In for the 24th.


----------



## Jenova69

in for the 24th.


----------



## Spacedinvader

In


----------



## TLCH723

In


----------



## ssgtnubb

In


----------



## Dortheleus

Day 24, hello


----------



## marc0053

in


----------



## Daredevil 720

In for today.


----------



## mtbiker033

in for the 24th of April!


----------



## StaticFX

4/24/2014~~


----------



## ladcrooks

hello again - just give me the dosh


----------



## Slaughter

In for 24 - Answer 10


----------



## cyanmcleod

count me in again


----------



## Aparition

in for day *24*

Tick.. tock... tick... tock


----------



## Dnic41

In for 24!


----------



## yanks8981

In for 24.


----------



## germslopz

in for 4/24


----------



## Wakalakaz

4/24


----------



## mfknjadagr8

In for 4/24


----------



## BulletSponge

In again


----------



## SinfulRoad

In for 4/24.


----------



## phynce

in


----------



## Carbon00ace

In for 4/24.


----------



## beatfried

in!


----------



## BlkDrgn28

In for the 24th.


----------



## .theMetal

In


----------



## mott555

In


----------



## BombF1rst

in a Gain!


----------



## megahmad

in please


----------



## cdnGhost

In & 10


----------



## Jolly Roger

in


----------



## thelude

Day 24 - Between 9:00am - 10:00am
Events happens in real time........

_Jack Bauer: That's the problem with people like you, George. You want results, but you never want to get your hands dirty. I'd start rolling up your sleeves. (pause) I'm gonna need a hacksaw._

_Cuts of dude arm_


----------



## navynuke499

in on the 24th


----------



## ZephyrBit

In


----------



## Fletcherea

It's the 24th, and I'm IN!


----------



## Tillmander

In


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

In for 24


----------



## DizzlePro

in


----------



## ronal

In for the 24th.


----------



## killerhz

in for the 24th..


----------



## shelter

In again.


----------



## ZHoob2004

In again


----------



## stl drifter

Im in


----------



## Wildcard36qs

I knew I should have made the 24 reference at 12am when I was still logged in. Oh well. I am excited to see this new season, almost as excited to see the $100 from today.


----------



## Gilles3000

in again


----------



## Stealth Pyros

24


----------



## Slider46

4/24 entry


----------



## MrStrat007

In for 24


----------



## EVILNOK

In again.


----------



## corrinthians

in ftw


----------



## Wheezo

In for today, thanks.


----------



## Nomad692000

In it again


----------



## stren

24


----------



## 100cotton

In today


----------



## stumped

In for 24th!


----------



## gdubc

In again!


----------



## christian_piper

24th!

Thanks again!


----------



## Azefore

In 24 hours


----------



## roflcopter159

April 24th entry


----------



## SlackerITGuy

In for April 24th


----------



## jagz

In for today


----------



## zemco999

in again


----------



## Razzle Dazzle

4/24 not much hope left.

In


----------



## Ithanul

twenty four


----------



## selk22

in for 24


----------



## 996gt2

in


----------



## KBOMB

in


----------



## johny24

I would love to be in again


----------



## Majorhi

In for the 24th!


----------



## Jflisk

in for two four


----------



## Metalbeard

In for 4/24.


----------



## kyfire

It's my birthday would be awesome to win today!


----------



## NvNw

In for today!


----------



## Pawelr98

In again


----------



## iamwardicus

In again.


----------



## jbobb

In for 26!


----------



## Kaiin2014

in for the 24th!


----------



## Aestylis

In for 24!


----------



## Philly27

In


----------



## debuchan

In for today!


----------



## ledzepp3

Gimme teh monies plz


----------



## jeffro37

In for 4/24.


----------



## Eddie Smurphy

In for another day


----------



## spdaimon

24 out the door.

Congrats to my fellow BOINCers, LarsL and TechCrazy!


----------



## cam51037

In for the 24th!


----------



## Squeeky

24th wow this month is going fast


----------



## Vagrant Storm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vagrant Storm*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Vagrant Storm*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Vagrant Storm*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Vagrant Storm*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Vagrant Storm*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Vagrant Storm*
> 
> This will be a long thread.
> 
> Hey RNG...If I win I will give $25 to the posters above and below my post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trying again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trying again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haven't rolled for a couple days...let's see if I've built up any luck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How come I haven't won this yet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rolling the beautiful bean footage again.
Click to expand...

Will I go 0 for 7? Batter, Batter Swing and a...hit?


----------



## Angrybutcher

In again


----------



## istudy92

I SHALL WIN!


----------



## istudy92

I think iw on then..


----------



## Phelan

IN!


----------



## Upyourbucket

In for 4/24


----------



## bluedevil

In for the 24th!


----------



## Blackhawk4

In for the 24th.


----------



## leafonthewind

In


----------



## chronicfx

In 24


----------



## Kinaesthetic

In again~


----------



## DiNet

I'm


----------



## GingerJohn

In for the 24th

10


----------



## DerComissar

In for the 24th.


----------



## wheth4400

in for the 24th


----------



## cgipson1

in on 24


----------



## Cavey00

In for the 24th


----------



## topdog

In again


----------



## z0so

INNNN


----------



## Ddreder

Show me teh monies!


----------



## Shrak

Haven't posted for a couple of days...


----------



## SyveRson

In today


----------



## Scars Unseen

In for the 24th


----------



## muels7

In it to win it....again


----------



## Quantum Reality

On the 24th day of April, and no land is yet sighted.

Skill testing answer: 10.


----------



## tom.slick

24 for today


----------



## Dangur

In.


----------



## jason793

In with 10.


----------



## benben84

IN again


----------



## jd2195

in for the 24th


----------



## darwing

in for 24


----------



## kevinf

Americans don't understand us canadian's, we love to buy a two-four bottle of our favourite drink.


----------



## legoman786

4/24!


----------



## Millillion

In more!


----------



## B-Con

In.


----------



## -iceblade^

In for 24 please, and thanks!


----------



## dealio

in


----------



## dranas

in for 4/24


----------



## kenpachiroks

Wow. I'm in
10 be the answer!


----------



## Valgaur

inie


----------



## Erick Silver

Entry for the 24th here.


----------



## t0ni

In for the 24th.


----------



## criminal

In for the 24th


----------



## hli53194

In for Day 24


----------



## ssnyder28

In for today

Answer is 10


----------



## mxfreek09

In again please.


----------



## robotninja

In for the 24th.


----------



## Jhill27

In


----------



## candy_van

Forgot to post for a few days I think. Oh well, double luck on this one maybe.


----------



## mrawesome421

In for day 24


----------



## Scott1541

In for today


----------



## Mac the Geek

In for April 24.


----------



## The Storm

In for the 24th


----------



## Recr3ational

In


----------



## rv8000

In


----------



## Bridgypoo

42


----------



## Ascii Aficionado

In


----------



## sperson1

in for 24


----------



## SalisburySteak

In again for the 24th


----------



## LtStinger

24th for the monies, delicious monies


----------



## tDAK

In for day 24.


----------



## dmasteR

In for 4/24/2014


----------



## bg92

In.


----------



## Enfuria

in


----------



## TheGRig

in for 24th


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Latest winner :

April 23 - @f16-r1

Congratulations ! please follow the directions in the first post in order to claim your prize 

Regards,

ENTERPRISE


----------



## najiro

In for 24th


----------



## Hueristic

24


----------



## ObscureParadox

In again!!!


----------



## Kimir

In for 24.


----------



## Lutfij

IN


----------



## Simsim

in 24


----------



## Sand3853

In for 24


----------



## cloppy007

in 24


----------



## eternal7trance

In for 24


----------



## pioneerisloud

In


----------



## dominique120

In for 24


----------



## Gooberman

i'm backkkkkkkk


----------



## Skye12977

In for the 24th, I skipped the 23rd :/


----------



## Ben Quincy

In again ..
10


----------



## masgreko

4-24


----------



## KenLautner

in again.. 24.


----------



## Jawswing

Down for the 24th!


----------



## PR-Imagery

24


----------



## ADHDadditiv

Hmmm, should I go in for day twentyfurf? Yup, day twentyfurf.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

In for 24.


----------



## Beatwolf

10


----------



## H3||scr3am

24th, and I'm in again


----------



## Destrto

In for the 24th


----------



## p1en1nja

In!!


----------



## Angrychair

I cut you in, don't let it go to year head


----------



## Kyronn94

In again!


----------



## francisw19

In again today. The answer is 10.


----------



## JKuhn

In for the 24th. The answer's 10.


----------



## Wavefunction

Day 24.


----------



## sciencegey

number 24! a number! (of people on the site at one point, I DONT KNOW!!! !>:#)


----------



## lordhinton

innn


----------



## Tennobanzai

in again!


----------



## Faster_is_better

24th, this contest is coming to a close


----------



## Oliver1234

in


----------



## FastMHz

Pretty sure I wasn't in for 24 yet


----------



## blackhole2013

in it to win it


----------



## Yahar

in 24th


----------



## IRO-Bot

Hope I don't win so I can win one of the four $250 prizes at the end of the month.


----------



## yuyuik

In for 24!!


----------



## Gamer_Josh

In


----------



## elwood13

In for 24th.


----------



## Colin0912

In For 24th


----------



## nazarein

4/24 entry


----------



## blupupher

I think I missed yesterday


----------



## DarthBaggins

in for the 24th


----------



## sWaY20

In

tappin from the neXus 5


----------



## xlastshotx

in again


----------



## diggiddi

W(in)


----------



## CarFreak302

In! (4/24)


----------



## bluewr

4/24~ GO


----------



## Mercyflush64

in again


----------



## sporkotica

In for 4/24


----------



## Danbeme32

in


----------



## RX7-2nr




----------



## EvoBeardy

In for today.


----------



## zalbard

In as well!


----------



## y2kcamaross

In!


----------



## Deathclaw

in for 24th


----------



## Celcius

In for 24th!


----------



## nvidiaftw12

In for 24.


----------



## noxon




----------



## MarlowXim

in stq:10


----------



## Welliam

day 25


----------



## ccRicers

Going in again


----------



## brown bird

In for the 24th!


----------



## pe4nut666

in again answers 10


----------



## UNOE

in


----------



## killerhz

In for the 24th....


----------



## bfe_vern

In again!


----------



## PapaSmurf

And they still didn't draw my entry.


----------



## jetpak12

In again.


----------



## BWAS1000

I want in for the 24th.


----------



## maximdymok

In


----------



## flipd

In again


----------



## HPE1000

In


----------



## Diablo85

In for the 24th


----------



## adamski07

24th!


----------



## Samishii

in!


----------



## thanos999

in for the 25


----------



## 0493mike

In to win.


----------



## Dgeorge1617

in again again


----------



## Superplush

Me again, please !


----------



## DizZz

In for today!


----------



## Truedeal

In 4/24


----------



## MrLinky

In.


----------



## TURN & BURN

In 4-24-2014


----------



## V1ct1m1z3r

In!


----------



## seward

In pls.


----------



## m_jones_

In once again.


----------



## intelfan

24!


----------



## Mr.Scott

24 in.


----------



## Darkcyde

April 24th in.


----------



## dr4gon

In for the 24th, thanks OCN!!!


----------



## Panther Al

In!


----------



## stubass

in for the day


----------



## abdultaiyab

In


----------



## KSIMP88

i never win!

/loop

ENDLOOP
Random=ksimp88


----------



## Lefik

In


----------



## PMan007

In for the 24th


----------



## FuZh

day 24


----------



## Mumbles37

In today.


----------



## dave1991

In 4/24


----------



## Loosenut

in


----------



## KorgothOfBarbaria

In


----------



## OmniMax

In


----------



## hathornd

In for 24th. Go-go Gadget Win!


----------



## SDMODNoob

In!


----------



## jason387

In!


----------



## alancsalt

In

10


----------



## Badwrench

In for (4/24/14)


----------



## Epipo

in for 24


----------



## worx

In!


----------



## Eclipx2

just made 24


----------



## Laylow

In!


----------



## golfergolfer

In again


----------



## morbid_bean

count me in for today


----------



## RushFudge

In 4 the 24th!


----------



## xD4rkFire

In for day 24!


----------



## iwalkwithedead

Day 24 here, still in.


----------



## mark3510

In once more


----------



## bob808

hullo again guys!


----------



## Sparhawk

Zing!


----------



## Racersnare21

In


----------



## dman811

In at 12:01AM for the 25th.


----------



## EdenSB

In again.


----------



## YaGit(TM)

again


----------



## Caldeio

In again woooo


----------



## -SE7EN-

4-25 entry


----------



## nismo_usaf

in


----------



## jameyscott

In for the 25th!


----------



## Wildcard36qs

Hope I can get OCN to pony up for the 25th.


----------



## simsas18

In again


----------



## agrims

In once more


----------



## carmas

In for April 25th


----------



## mAs81

25/4/2014
You're slowly running out of chances to pay me OCN


----------



## Yumyums

In for the 24th


----------



## wooshna

In for the 24th!!


----------



## candy_van

25th here


----------



## Kaldari

in


----------



## sadeter

In for a win!


----------



## GermanyChris

In again

Sent from my HTC One mini using Tapatalk


----------



## lolllll117

in for the 25th!


----------



## jamarns

In!!


----------



## DuckieHo

in


----------



## Sean Webster

in 24


----------



## chronostorm

in!


----------



## Tnt6200

In for the 24th.


----------



## Ascii Aficionado

In


----------



## Kevdog

back again


----------



## royo

In for 25


----------



## 98uk

Innn


----------



## wigger

Back for day 25 ....


----------



## jattz

In for 25th.


----------



## Wihglah

I'll be back


----------



## hertz9753

Okay.


----------



## H3||scr3am

in for the 25th


----------



## phazer11

In once again.


----------



## mrawesome421

In for day 25


----------



## Ultra-m-a-n

in for the 25th


----------



## Forsakenfire

25


----------



## mr soft

In for the 25th , thanks.


----------



## Kanalplus

In for 25th!
Cheers


----------



## p33k

In for 25!


----------



## altsanity

For what its worth... In again


----------



## BakerMan1971

in for day 25


----------



## barkinos98

in again after skipping a day


----------



## Blizzie

In


----------



## Spacedinvader

In!


----------



## lilxskull

in


----------



## Jawswing

Count me in.


----------



## Drag0n

In for 25/4 answer is 10!


----------



## SeekerZA

In for day 25


----------



## SgtHop

Challenge accepted.


----------



## wooshna

in 4/25


----------



## bluewr

4/25 GO~


----------



## blenton

in


----------



## dejahboi

In for 6


----------



## afropelican

in again


----------



## shilka

In again and the answer is 10


----------



## SavellM

Im here too


----------



## JambonJovi

In for #25


----------



## SanguineDrone

In yo.


----------



## Laysson

In


----------



## kennumen

in for day 25


----------



## Synister

In for 25th!


----------



## Jimhans1

I'm in for the 25th also.


----------



## vertical2

In for the 25th...


----------



## Kuivamaa

In for 25.


----------



## lanofsong

IN


----------



## Blindsay

in again, thanks


----------



## SharpShoot3r07

in for 25


----------



## boot318

In

-25


----------



## gertruude

in for 25th


----------



## mistermenphis22

in for 25


----------



## mcg75

In for today.


----------



## galaxyy

in for the 25th, thanks!


----------



## .:hybrid:.

in for 25


----------



## CravinR1

In for another win


----------



## MCCSolutions

In


----------



## lordhinton

In


----------



## Weshhh

im in for an other day


----------



## Truedeal

In for 4/25


----------



## Quadricwan

In for today!


----------



## bluedevil

In for the 25th!


----------



## OcN13

Day 25 in


----------



## Ben Quincy

Im in again for day 25
10


----------



## AngeloG.

In


----------



## PedroC1999

In


----------



## Tillmander

In


----------



## y2kcamaross

In


----------



## staccker

IN


----------



## twerk

In for the 25th!


----------



## fuloran1

In!


----------



## Kokin

In for 25. ありがとう!


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

25!


----------



## rtop2

in for 25th!


----------



## Azefore

25th in ^^


----------



## Johan45

In for the 25th


----------



## aznpersuazn

in!


----------



## LarsL

in


----------



## mega_option101

In for 25th


----------



## m_jones_

In once again!


----------



## KipH

4/25/2014


----------



## Agent_kenshin

in for 25th


----------



## ixsis

its the 25th, the month's almost over... maybe today is the day.


----------



## Fulvin

In for today


----------



## marc0053

In


----------



## uaedroid

in


----------



## Extreme Newbie

In


----------



## famous1994

In


----------



## Jhill27

In again


----------



## hrockh

in








thank you!


----------



## Melosaiyan

In for win!!


----------



## Paradigm84

In for day 25.


----------



## DarthBaggins

In for the 25th!


----------



## The.Crusher

In please


----------



## Slaughter

In for 25 - Answer 10


----------



## yraith

In for 25 - Answer 10


----------



## AcEsSalvation

New day


----------



## adizz

In for day 25

Sent from my falcon using Tapatalk


----------



## Deathclaw

in for 25th


----------



## Boi 1da

in for friday.


----------



## BigMack70

in


----------



## elwood13

In for the 25th, also my son's birthday.


----------



## Pawelr98

In again


----------



## cky2k6

In2win


----------



## dave1991

In 4/25


----------



## damnwebsite

In for 25th (even though it's just 26th in my country







)


----------



## newbrevolution

In


----------



## newbrevolution

Delete


----------



## ocCuS

in for the 25th


----------



## Shiftstealth

in for today.

This is starting to feel like a month of losing.


----------



## beatfried

in


----------



## phynce

IN for 4/25


----------



## Jenova69

In for the 25th


----------



## StaticFX

4/25/2014 - the day that i WIN!!!!


----------



## muels7

In for the 25th!


----------



## ssgtnubb

In


----------



## spdaimon

25. High 5!


----------



## 66racer

In


----------



## dr4gon

In for the 25th!!


----------



## germslopz

in for 4/25


----------



## Dortheleus

day 25 and still no PM saying I'm a daily winner, well still 5 days to go.


----------



## Slider46

4/25 entry


----------



## SinfulRoad

In for the 25th.


----------



## Im Batman

In please.


----------



## MattGordon

In


----------



## sn0man

In


----------



## Frontside

in for 25 it's 10


----------



## Dnic41

In for 4/25.


----------



## eternal7trance

In for 4/25


----------



## FastMHz

In for today


----------



## 00klesk00

In for day 25.


----------



## b0z0

25th time?


----------



## masustic

In


----------



## Phelan

In again!


----------



## AlemSalleh

Its 10.. Count me in!!!


----------



## Aparition

High five for day 25!


----------



## Jolly Roger

IN


----------



## Dragoon

Again, I'm in


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

In


----------



## nepas

In again.


----------



## gdubc

In


----------



## evilminist

In for 4/25
10


----------



## Nomad692000

In again


----------



## Wihglah

Did I do today already?


----------



## .theMetal

In


----------



## Rickles

in again


----------



## ledzepp3

In!


----------



## mott555

In.


----------



## BWAS1000

I want in for the 25th.

_*Sent from my Galaxy Nexus*_


----------



## Fletcherea

In for the 25th!


----------



## i_ame_killer_2

In for 25th


----------



## ladcrooks

in again


----------



## thelude

Day 25 - Between 2am - 3am
Events happens in real time........

_Jack Bauer: The only way you're going to die is if I kill you. Your bomb's not going off._


----------



## KnownDragon

In again! Congrats to all the winners so far!


----------



## leafonthewind

In


----------



## angel88888

In for 25.


----------



## francisw19

In for today. The answer is 10!


----------



## aas88keyz

In for 25. Happy anniversary ONC!


----------



## XAslanX

post 21


----------



## kahboom

in for today


----------



## soundx98

In for the 25th


----------



## Hyoketsu

In


----------



## cgipson1

in on 25


----------



## PapaSmurf

Curses... Lost again.


----------



## Jflisk

hopefully 25 is my lucky number INNNN


----------



## Hacksword

In for the 25th!!!!!!!


----------



## Ithanul

Hurr Durr


----------



## Lukegrimbley

In


----------



## MarlowXim

Again and again.

STQ 10


----------



## dhjj

Entering once again


----------



## BombF1rst

In!

10.


----------



## TLCH723

In


----------



## Selquist979

In for the 25th


----------



## DiaSin

in again


----------



## istudy92

vote for pedro!


----------



## ronal

In for the 25th


----------



## yanks8981

In for 25


----------



## Destrto

In for the 25th


----------



## Metalbeard

In for 4/25.


----------



## Scott1541

In


----------



## KenLautner

in for 25.


----------



## Tnt6200

In for the 25th.


----------



## Ddreder

In again..


----------



## skruffs01

In


----------



## stumped

in for the 25th!


----------



## SyveRson

In for the 25th.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

In 25th. Answer is 10.


----------



## jeffro37

In 4/25


----------



## whitie63

In for the 25th.


----------



## chronicfx

In please


----------



## zemco999

4/25


----------



## Cyclops

in


----------



## nickcnse

In


----------



## RedSunRises

In for 25!


----------



## BradleyKZN

in for 25th


----------



## christian_piper

24!


----------



## stren

25


----------



## Dangur

In.


----------



## Racersnare21

in


----------



## Daredevil 720

In for today.


----------



## debuchan

In for today (04/25)


----------



## robotninja

In for the 25th.


----------



## R3apR369

Another day, another $. Go! Go!


----------



## xxToranachxx

in for 25th


----------



## Tennobanzai

in


----------



## Razzle Dazzle

twenty five makes me aliiiive!

In for 4/25


----------



## Hueristic

25


----------



## ZephyrBit

#%
In


----------



## Squeeky

in for the 25th


----------



## legoman786

4/25


----------



## tom.slick

in for the 25th


----------



## mtbiker033

wow is it the 25th already!

in for the 25th!


----------



## Recr3ational

In thanks.


----------



## mxfreek09

In for another shot!


----------



## The Storm

In for the 25th


----------



## djthrottleboi

in again


----------



## DerComissar

In for the 25th.


----------



## Mercyflush64

In to win!


----------



## niketpla

in for the 25th


----------



## GerBem

in


----------



## lusal

25th of April, get!


----------



## jetpak12

In!


----------



## GingerJohn

In for the 25th

And 10


----------



## ADHDadditiv

In for my 25th sin today.
Not catholic


----------



## 100cotton

25th.


----------



## darwing

25th


----------



## ssnyder28

In for today

Answer is 10


----------



## waslakhani

In for today


----------



## topdog

in for the next one


----------



## Danbeme32

in


----------



## Arizonian

In









Answer: 10


----------



## sasuke256

in for 25th


----------



## Lefik

In


----------



## kzone75

In


----------



## cam51037

I'm in for the 25th!

Answer to the question is 10.


----------



## B-Con

In.


----------



## bfe_vern

In for the 25th.


----------



## kevinf

I dont always send mail locally, but when I do, I use SMTP

Answer is 10 (not sure if you have to keep repeating that)


----------



## dranas

in for 4/25


----------



## asuindasun

In, it's 10


----------



## Valgaur

innies


----------



## Darkcyde

April 25th in.


----------



## EVILNOK

in again.


----------



## Angrychair

in please for today


----------



## navynuke499

in again


----------



## Wavefunction

Day 25.


----------



## Raptore

In for today!


----------



## blupupher

another day


----------



## Rookie1337

In for the 25th. Answer is 10. Come on big money.


----------



## Zarthux

In once more!!!


----------



## jason387

I'm In.


----------



## roflcopter159

Entering for the 25th


----------



## ZHoob2004

And here's my post for the 25th


----------



## Lutfij

Je suis entre!


----------



## KBOMB

in


----------



## bob808

in again


----------



## damooli

in it to win it


----------



## losttsol

In for today!


----------



## bg92

In.


----------



## jd2195

In for the 25th


----------



## Somedude168

In for today.


----------



## jagz

In for today. My Xonar DX died. Pity me OCN!


----------



## Colin0912

In For today


----------



## Faster_is_better

in for 25th


----------



## shelter

In again.


----------



## diggiddi




----------



## Simsim

in 25


----------



## z3r0_k00l75

In for the 25th April.


----------



## Cavey00

In for the 25th


----------



## Whatman

4/25/14


----------



## Quantum Reality

And on this sunny day the 25th, who shall be the winner?

Skill testing answer: 10


----------



## Angrybutcher

Let's try this again


----------



## TheBlademaster01

In


----------



## DizzlePro

in


----------



## jbobb

In for 25!


----------



## nazarein

4/25 entry


----------



## PR-Imagery

25


----------



## Gohan_Nightwing

In for the 25th


----------



## NvNw

In for 25th!


----------



## jamarns

in for the 25th!


----------



## sporkotica

In for 4/25


----------



## StormX2

i suck at this give away lol

In for the 25th


----------



## CarFreak302

In! (4/25)


----------



## Skye12977

In for the 25th


----------



## blazed_1

In again.


----------



## sciencegey

In, because I want to win some stuff! :,(


----------



## Laylow

In some more.


----------



## itzhoovEr

in


----------



## intelfan

In for 25.


----------



## decali

Hooray! In for today


----------



## Tatakai All

In again.


----------



## Oliver1234

in


----------



## Blackhawk4

In for the 25th.


----------



## JKuhn

In for the 25th. The answer's 10.


----------



## Millillion

In for the fifth-ish to last time.


----------



## Kimir

in again.


----------



## najiro

In!!


----------



## AlemSalleh

Its 10.. Count me in again!!!


----------



## RX7-2nr




----------



## Upyourbucket

In







for 4/25


----------



## Broseidon

in for the win! thanks.


----------



## BulletSponge

In again


----------



## Sand3853

in for 25th


----------



## Gilles3000

In again


----------



## sadeter

In once again.


----------



## kyfire

25 days down and 5 to go


----------



## p1en1nja

In!!


----------



## rv8000

in again


----------



## z0so

gimme dat winnnnn


----------



## Bigm

In for the 25th


----------



## mikeyzelda

Me, in, month almost over...


----------



## ginger_nuts

Not sure if in Australia I need to answer the question, but just in case, my answer is 10 (ten)


----------



## SDMODNoob

in!


----------



## tDAK

In for the 25th


----------



## Terrorbyte

In again.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Only a few more left. Better make em count.

25


----------



## Lubed Up Slug

In


----------



## killerhz

in for 25th... please please gimme gimme gimme lmao..


----------



## Killhouse

in


----------



## kalvin37

Good luck everyone


----------



## Ben Quincy

In for the win 25
10


----------



## gildadan

in


----------



## maximdymok

In


----------



## PMan007

In for the 25th.

Thanks

Edit : Just in case : 10


----------



## dealio

in


----------



## daguardian

IN


----------



## Sean Webster

In 2 day


----------



## Mr.Scott

25 is alive


----------



## Welliam

day 26


----------



## Gooberman

in for another go!


----------



## Daveros

In, thank you. Answer 10.


----------



## Xinoxide

4.25 in.


----------



## stubass

in for this great day


----------



## Mumbles37

In today!


----------



## wstanci3

In today!


----------



## NixZiZ

May as well, again, today. April 25


----------



## Epipo

In for 25th


----------



## dejahboi

In for 7th


----------



## WarpPrism

In


----------



## parsec

I can't imagine why I'm not winning at least once, but stuff doesn't happen sometimes!


----------



## pe4nut666

in again


----------



## wrath04

in again


----------



## chronicfx

Forgot if I put in this morning.. Just incase.. in for the 25th!


----------



## Seid Dark

In.


----------



## Lucas Bezerra

In, answer is 10.


----------



## Erick Silver

IN FOR THE 25TH!


----------



## DizZz

In for today!


----------



## 0493mike

In for the win.


----------



## seward

In pls.


----------



## winginit

In once again


----------



## The_chemist21

In for day 25.


----------



## HPE1000

in


----------



## IRO-Bot

Wait for me!


----------



## WiSK

Oops I missed a day


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

in for 4-25


----------



## kpoeticg

In


----------



## Badwrench

In for (4/25/14)


----------



## Panther Al

In


----------



## KSIMP88

In yet again


----------



## morbid_bean

IN for the TGIF!!


----------



## EliteGhost

In!


----------



## dmasteR

In for 4/25/2014


----------



## RagingPwner

In again


----------



## mark3510

In for the win!


----------



## choLOL

Better late than never! In, please


----------



## blackhole2013

in again


----------



## Carbon00ace

In for 4/25.


----------



## Chipp

Winners for the 24th and 25 selected and posted.


----------



## xlastshotx

*What is Reputation?*


Reputation is something that shows who is a helpful contributor to the community

You will get unique perks to having more rep, such as having access to our very active marketplace, as well as making yourself easily identified as a member who contributes to our community.

Every single user here started at zero, so don't let having no rep discourage you! You may have no idea about what you are doing now, but once you learn you will end up helping new users in the future to!

Even if you are new to OCN we know that does not mean you know nothing, and we encourage you to help someone out if you can. The best way to earn rep is to help your fellow forum member

Always remember that Reputation should be given to members who make posts that are beneficial to the community. Only give rep if someone really helped you or contributed to the forum, as I am sure that you don't a want member who trolls or someone that posts incorrect or unhelpful information to have a lot of rep.

As always there are rules to something that is this powerful:
-Never beg or ask for rep, if you make a good enough post you will get it. Don't worry!
-Don't hold a grudge if someone doesn't give you rep, everyone has their own opinion and you should respect theirs as others have respected yours.
-Never make a second Overclock.net account, not only because someone might give themselves rep but because you will be banned quickly and we don't want that!

The more questions you ask the more you will learn, not everything may deserve a Rep but never forget to give a Rep if a post was useful to you in some way. It only takes a couple clicks, and it encourages everyone else to be more helpful, and it will improve our community as a whole


----------



## alancsalt

I'm back, in 10


----------



## Stealth Pyros

25


----------



## phazer11

In for the 26th.


----------



## jattz

In for 26th.


----------



## wstanci3

In for 26th


----------



## SinX7

in.

Thanks!


----------



## Balsagna

In for 25th


----------



## SyncMaster753

In, 10


----------



## DuckieHo

in


----------



## BlkDrgn28

in


----------



## MrLinky

in


----------



## Kaldari

in


----------



## Samishii

in!


----------



## thelude

day 26


----------



## aas88keyz

In for 25. Happy Anniversary OCN!


----------



## hertz9753

In.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

In for 25. Answer is 10.


----------



## Wildcard36qs

OCN just put the money right here ALT + 26


----------



## Jimbags

In


----------



## Cyclops

in


----------



## candy_van

In for the 26th


----------



## aznpersuazn

in!


----------



## Waleh

I'm in! Thanks


----------



## DarthBaggins

in for 26th


----------



## Gualichu04

In for 26


----------



## Ascii Aficionado

In


----------



## brown bird

26!


----------



## nasmith2000

in baby


----------



## hiarc

in


----------



## Loosenut

in


----------



## DiaSin

In again.


----------



## uaedroid

In


----------



## xD4rkFire

In for day 25!


----------



## H3||scr3am

in for the 26th


----------



## huzzug

in for win


----------



## BulletSponge

In again


----------



## 996gt2

in


----------



## u3b3rg33k

Tulips


----------



## Drag0n

In for 26/4 10!


----------



## golfergolfer

in again!


----------



## GermanyChris

In again

Sent from my HTC One mini using Tapatalk


----------



## Caldeio

woot woot


----------



## Slaughter

In for 26 - Answer 10


----------



## Kimir

In again.


----------



## royo

In for 26


----------



## Roxxas049

Herro in for 26th


----------



## failwheeldrive

In


----------



## mrawesome421

In for day 26


----------



## HowHardCanItBe

in


----------



## ladcrooks

in thanks


----------



## noxon




----------



## simsas18

In again


----------



## -SE7EN-

4-26 entry


----------



## DiNet

In


----------



## CravinR1

In again (dont remember if I entered today)


----------



## brandontaz2k2

in!


----------



## SinX7

In.

Thanks!


----------



## Zboy

in o.o


----------



## Broseidon

in for the win


----------



## mr soft

In for the 26th , hoping this is the one.


----------



## Forsakenfire

26


----------



## thanos999

in for the 26


----------



## ipv89

in again


----------



## Squeeky

in for 26th


----------



## agrims

In again


----------



## KenLautner

in for 26.


----------



## vs17e

in


----------



## jd2195

In for the 26th


----------



## gertruude

in for 26


----------



## doctakedooty

I am in for the 26th


----------



## SavellM

I'm in


----------



## Wihglah

Come on!


----------



## Kanalplus

In for 26


----------



## Laysson

In


----------



## masgreko

26th


----------



## The Storm

in for the 26th


----------



## Dangur

In.


----------



## EdenSB

In again,


----------



## Kuivamaa

In for 26.


----------



## BradleyKZN

in for 26th please


----------



## Jaggie

In for the 26th!


----------



## angel88888

In for 26.


----------



## blenton

in again


----------



## hathornd

In for the 27th.


----------



## uaedroid

In


----------



## kahboom

In for today


----------



## shilka

In again answer is 10


----------



## 6mmruledlines

giff me some good luck pls


----------



## bluedevil

In for the 26th!


----------



## Jimhans1

In for 4/26, thanks.


----------



## ocCuS

In for the 26th


----------



## nismo_usaf

in 4 2 six


----------



## Kokin

In for the 26


----------



## afropelican

in for today


----------



## beatfried

in!


----------



## mAs81

In for the 26!!


----------



## 98uk

In porfi


----------



## JambonJovi

In for #26


----------



## mcg75

In for today.


----------



## Fulvin

In


----------



## jeffro37

In for the 26th.


----------



## PedroC1999

In


----------



## Deathclaw

in for 26th


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

In for today


----------



## -X3-

In.


----------



## Mopar63

the 26th is here... time is running out


----------



## Boi 1da

In for saturday.


----------



## Lucas Bezerra

In for 26


----------



## soundx98

And the number shall be 26


----------



## najiro

In for the 26th


----------



## winginit

In again up again


----------



## Jim888

in for 4/26


----------



## SeekerZA

In for the 26th


----------



## lordhinton

innnnnnnnnnn


----------



## Gilles3000

In for the 26th


----------



## Colin0912

In for the 26th


----------



## GuilT1

In for 4/26.


----------



## chronicfx

In for 26


----------



## twerk

In for the 26th time.


----------



## DiNet

111


----------



## bobsaget

In


----------



## elwood13

In for 4/26.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

In for 4/26


----------



## navynuke499

in for the 26th


----------



## Yahar

in 26th


----------



## k4m1k4z3

In again


----------



## Mr.Scott

26 in


----------



## marc0053

In


----------



## Tillmander

In


----------



## Jolting

I'm in for this


----------



## Blindsay

in again


----------



## KnownDragon

In if you don't mind!


----------



## Paradigm84

In for day 26.


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

26!


----------



## LarsL

In


----------



## vertical2

In for the 26th


----------



## jameyscott

In for the 26th!


----------



## galaxyy

in for the 26th, thanks!


----------



## shelter

In again.


----------



## Slider46

4/26 entry!


----------



## TheGRig

in for 26th


----------



## Superplush

Weee in again.. tyvm for the chance to win !


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Can't keep track of days...


----------



## 00klesk00

In for day 26.


----------



## BulletSponge

In again


----------



## boot318

In

-26


----------



## ixsis

its nearly over... today is already the 26th


----------



## RushFudge

in for the 26th!


----------



## Phelan

It's me again







. I'm in for today


----------



## Dragoon

In again for the 26th


----------



## ignite

In for 26!


----------



## y2kcamaross

In again!


----------



## Snapky

In again


----------



## Xinoxide

In for 26.


----------



## djthrottleboi

in again


----------



## Racersnare21

in


----------



## Dortheleus

in for day 26.


----------



## rtop2

In for the 26th!


----------



## Laylow

In 26


----------



## Johan45

In for the 26th


----------



## iwalkwithedead

in for day 26.


----------



## The_chemist21

In for day 26.


----------



## wooshna

In for 4/26


----------



## fuloran1

IN


----------



## nepas

In again.


----------



## AngeloG.

in


----------



## TLCH723

in


----------



## BWAS1000

IN for the 26th, cuz you know, I still haven't won yet.


----------



## yraith

In for 4/26


----------



## Synister

In for 26th!


----------



## killerhz

26


----------



## Gamer_Josh

In once again


----------



## lanofsong

IN


----------



## Indiegreg

in


----------



## LtStinger

In for 26th, please and thank you


----------



## zemco999

in for 4/26


----------



## pe4nut666

in 4/26


----------



## Scott1541

In


----------



## SinfulRoad

In for 4/26.


----------



## Jolly Roger

In


----------



## Fletcherea

April is almost over already, in for the 26th!


----------



## R3apR369

4/26! Go! Go!


----------



## StaticFX

*P L E A S E P I C K ME!!! LOL*


----------



## Destrto

In for the 26th


----------



## GerBem

in


----------



## BakerMan1971

in for 26th







still got everything crossed


----------



## Scars Unseen

In for the 26th


----------



## DerComissar

In for the 26th.


----------



## The.Crusher

In in in


----------



## mega_option101

In for the 26th


----------



## Ithanul

Twenty six


----------



## 996gt2

in


----------



## Dgeorge1617

today i am in


----------



## Sand3853

In for 26


----------



## ronal

In for the 26th


----------



## Majorhi

In for today!


----------



## cgipson1

in on 26


----------



## Angrychair

in for today


----------



## RedSunRises

In for 26!


----------



## Net Prowler

In


----------



## lilxskull

in


----------



## germslopz

in for 4/26


----------



## Mercyflush64

In please


----------



## Wavefunction

Day 26.


----------



## lusal

Welcome to the 26th.


----------



## nazarein

4/26 entry


----------



## ledzepp3

Sitting on the toilet, why shouldn't I be in on this today?


----------



## Whatman

4/26/14 *LEGGO*


----------



## Selquist979

In for the 26th


----------



## thanos999

in for the 26


----------



## Truedeal

In 4/26/14


----------



## morbid_bean

In Again


----------



## Killhouse

in


----------



## cyanmcleod

in again


----------



## MarlowXim

Stq 10


----------



## EVILNOK

In again.


----------



## stren

26


----------



## Stealth Pyros

26


----------



## diggiddi

I'm baaack


----------



## nickcnse

In!


----------



## damric




----------



## kyfire

day 26 and in agin


----------



## blupupher

again


----------



## FastMHz

In


----------



## phynce

26 for the win!!!!


----------



## Kinaesthetic

In again!


----------



## z3r0_k00l75

IN for 26th April.


----------



## kinubic

in for 26th


----------



## arvidab

Whatevs.


----------



## InsideJob

In for another Saturday. Have a good weekend everybody


----------



## barkinos98

In!


----------



## Bigm

in for 4-26


----------



## tDAK

in for 26th


----------



## Jenova69

In for the 26th.


----------



## Epipo

In for the 26th


----------



## Moustache

in again


----------



## Genesis1984

In for the 26th


----------



## snoogins

in


----------



## agenttwisted

in for 4/26


----------



## famous1994

In


----------



## Wheezo




----------



## B-Con

I'm so in.


----------



## Darkcyde

April 26th in.


----------



## Roaches

Its almost over! 4 days to go.


----------



## adamski07

26!!


----------



## .theMetal

In


----------



## XAslanX

Post 22


----------



## Metalbeard

In.


----------



## adizz

In for 26th

Sent from my Moto G using Tapatalk


----------



## WhiteWulfe

In for the 26th!


----------



## Pawelr98

In again


----------



## ZHoob2004

26


----------



## SDMODNoob

in!


----------



## stumped

in for the 26th!


----------



## 100cotton

26th.


----------



## ssgtnubb

In


----------



## b0z0

In once again


----------



## tom.slick

26th time in


----------



## mxfreek09

In again please


----------



## dman811

I just realized that I haven't posted today







. Either way, I'm in.


----------



## Nomad692000

in again also


----------



## PR-Imagery

26


----------



## Lubed Up Slug

In for today


----------



## SanguineDrone

In yo.


----------



## bluewr

April 26 time to launch


----------



## muels7

In again


----------



## lolllll117

in for the 26th


----------



## darwing

In


----------



## cloppy007

in 26


----------



## sciencegey

26 mutta trucker!!


----------



## nasmith2000

In an feeling lucky!


----------



## Ultra-m-a-n

In for the 26th


----------



## nvidiaftw12

In again.

26


----------



## Daredevil 720

In for today.


----------



## Tennobanzai

In!


----------



## francisw19

In for today, the answer is 10!


----------



## Simsim

in 26


----------



## Hacksword

in for the 26th


----------



## Leech

In for the 26th


----------



## Erick Silver

In for the 26th!


----------



## i_ame_killer_2

In for 26th


----------



## t0ni

In for the 26th.


----------



## jamarns

In =)


----------



## Melosaiyan

Trying another day!


----------



## cky2k6

Inn


----------



## Arizonian

In for today.


----------



## Rookie1337

In for the 26th. Answer is 10. Please let me be lucky. I need this money.


----------



## topdog

In for the 26th


----------



## Quantum Reality

On the dull day of the 26th of April, let us see who wins.









Skill testing answer: 10


----------



## Blackhawk4

In for the 26th.


----------



## Recr3ational

In


----------



## Hueristic

26


----------



## sasuke256

in for the 26 !


----------



## Blue Dragon

in!


----------



## debuchan

In for today!


----------



## ZephyrBit

oin


----------



## Danbeme32

in


----------



## JKuhn

In for the 26th. The answer's 10.


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Still in!


----------



## DizZz

In for today!


----------



## selk22

In for 26


----------



## stl drifter

Im in for 26


----------



## SharpShoot3r07

in


----------



## Bridgypoo

post


----------



## MattGordon

In


----------



## Upyourbucket

In for 4/26


----------



## Serephucus

Post.


----------



## AlemSalleh

In........


----------



## dr4gon

In for the 26th!!


----------



## V1ct1m1z3r

wish*IN*g


----------



## masustic

In again.


----------



## gdubc

In it


----------



## Shrak

Hi.


----------



## Sped

Onion.


----------



## Kimir

in for 26


----------



## PedroC1999

In for 27


----------



## TheGrayDon10

in for 26


----------



## Vocality

In for 26


----------



## p1en1nja

In!!


----------



## wrath04

Just like you, I'm in too.


----------



## 66racer

In


----------



## TURN & BURN

in again


----------



## Clocknut

in for the first time

Ough.... my paypal didnt really active, would be nice to get steam wallet code instead.


----------



## intelfan

in for 26


----------



## PapaSmurf

And my month of losing continues


----------



## benben84

in again


----------



## ginger_nuts

Not sure if in Australia I need to answer the question, but just in case, my answer is 10 (ten)


----------



## yanks8981

In for 26.


----------



## worx

In for the 26th!


----------



## brandontaz2k2

in for the 26th!


----------



## Azefore

26th I'm in


----------



## TheBlademaster01

In


----------



## Celcius

In for the 26th!


----------



## blazed_1

In again.


----------



## SyveRson

in 4/26


----------



## KipH

4/27/2014


----------



## Shiftstealth

in for today


----------



## gildadan

in


----------



## Panther Al

In!


----------



## Sean Webster

In today


----------



## stubass

in for the day... Sean Webster + 1


----------



## evilminist

In for 4/26
10


----------



## MFLucky

In for today please


----------



## agrims

In again, maybe last days luck will strike?!


----------



## ccRicers

In once more!


----------



## Maximization

in for 26th


----------



## Jaguarbamf

In for today please!


----------



## Terrorbyte

In again.


----------



## seward

In pls.


----------



## Eclipx2

again


----------



## Cavey00

In again!


----------



## PMan007

In for the 26th.

10

Thanks


----------



## iamwardicus

In


----------



## RX7-2nr

in


----------



## Star Forge

Wow... I am still in.


----------



## wheth4400

In for the 26th


----------



## Oliver1234

in


----------



## itzhoovEr

in


----------



## FuZh

in


----------



## parsec

In for today, whatever that is...


----------



## mikeyzelda

In, 26, April.


----------



## DuckieHo

In'


----------



## maximdymok

In again


----------



## killerhz

in 4 27th


----------



## theonedub

In once more.


----------



## Ascii Aficionado

In


----------



## The_chemist21

In for day 27.


----------



## jetpak12

In!


----------



## thelude

in it to win it. the 27TH


----------



## jattz

In again for 27th.


----------



## Kaldari

in


----------



## chronicfx

in for the 27th


----------



## jason387

In for the 27th.


----------



## Neo Zuko

in


----------



## ACMH-K

Congratulations to all of the past winners and gl hf to all the future contestants.


----------



## mark3510

In for today


----------



## Frontside

27 count me in


----------



## Ultra-m-a-n

in for the 27th


----------



## RedSunRises

In for 27!


----------



## Mumbles37

In!


----------



## Celcius

In for the 27th!


----------



## KnownDragon

In please!


----------



## alancsalt

in

10


----------



## dave1991

In 4/27


----------



## blackhole2013

I need a win


----------



## Jflisk

in for 27th


----------



## Slaughter

In for 27 - Answer 10


----------



## BradleyKZN

in for 27th


----------



## azanimefan

in again


----------



## -SE7EN-

entry for the 27th


----------



## -X3-

In for the 27th.


----------



## WarpPrism

In


----------



## Tatakai All

Fingers crossed and in again.


----------



## TechCrazy

In for the 27


----------



## dman811

In.


----------



## 996gt2

In


----------



## sadeter

In


----------



## uaedroid

In.


----------



## mrawesome421

In for day 27


----------



## simsas18

In


----------



## kenolak

In again!


----------



## royo

In for 27


----------



## brandontaz2k2

in for 27


----------



## eXotix

in


----------



## ZephyrBit

In


----------



## Paradigm84

In for day 27.


----------



## Hotrod33809

In for day 27


----------



## Hyoketsu

In~


----------



## Caldeio

Yes!


----------



## mega_option101

In for the 27th


----------



## Drag0n

In for 27!


----------



## Taint3dBulge

again


----------



## RagingPwner

In


----------



## GerBem

In


----------



## kahboom

In for today


----------



## GermanyChris

In again

Sent from my HTC One mini using Tapatalk


----------



## t0ni

In for the 27th.


----------



## HowHardCanItBe

in again


----------



## barkinos98

In for another day


----------



## hertz9753

In


----------



## mr soft

In for the 27th. Thanks.


----------



## phazer11

Another day, another chance, in for the 27th


----------



## Kokin

In for the 27th!


----------



## golfergolfer

IN!


----------



## Boi 1da

In for sunday.


----------



## Jimhans1

In for 4/27


----------



## iandroo888

in


----------



## jameyscott

In for the 27th!


----------



## Agent_kenshin

in for 27th


----------



## galaxyy

in for the 27th,t hanks!


----------



## FedeVi

In for the 27th!!


----------



## jd2195

In for the 27th


----------



## Squeeky

in for 27th


----------



## blackeyedcheese

4/27 go!


----------



## ladcrooks

helloooooooooooo!


----------



## Kuivamaa

In for 27.


----------



## blenton

in


----------



## kzone75

In


----------



## Cyclops

Hi.


----------



## blackhole2013

Is anybody good at telling me what the odds of winning this im just curious


----------



## AngeloG.

In.


----------



## wstanci3

In again


----------



## daguardian

In


----------



## shilka

In again answer is 10


----------



## Fulvin

In


----------



## huzzug

In to win


----------



## Forsakenfire

27


----------



## doctakedooty

In for the 27th


----------



## Laysson

In.


----------



## Johan45

In for the 27th


----------



## Epipo

In for 27


----------



## RushFudge

In for the 27th!


----------



## rtop2

In for the 27th!!


----------



## Maximization

in for 27th


----------



## dhjj

In once again


----------



## BakerMan1971

In for 27th


----------



## aznpersuazn

in!


----------



## lordhinton

in again


----------



## KenLautner

in for 27th..


----------



## angel88888

In for 27.


----------



## vertical2

In for the 27th


----------



## Irishgeezah

In for the 27th


----------



## Synister

In for 27th.


----------



## jeffro37

In for the 27th.


----------



## Jawswing

May as well have another go. I like Sundays.


----------



## bluedevil

In for the 27th.


----------



## ssgtnubb

In


----------



## pac08

In!


----------



## mAs81

In for the 27th


----------



## najiro

In for 27th!


----------



## mcg75

In for today


----------



## Mopar63

the 27th is here and the month is closing out...


----------



## winginit

Again


----------



## ixsis

Getting close now


----------



## carmas

In for the 27th


----------



## beatfried

aaand in again!


----------



## Lucas Bezerra

In for the 27th

10


----------



## Azefore

For the 27th ^^


----------



## candy_van

In for 27th


----------



## Seid Dark

In.


----------



## The Storm

In for 27th


----------



## Mr.Scott

27 in.


----------



## soundx98

and one more time FTW


----------



## BWAS1000

I want in for the 27th.

_*Sent from my Galaxy Nexus*_


----------



## Welliam

day 27


----------



## Hacksword

in for 27


----------



## flipd

in


----------



## 98uk

In, in and away


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Well then, I am in for the 27th and last few days


----------



## InsideJob

In for Sunday the 27th.


----------



## TLCH723

in


----------



## dr.evil

in please for 27


----------



## Neo Zuko

In


----------



## eternal7trance

In for the 27th


----------



## navynuke499

in for the 27th


----------



## SinfulRoad

In for the 27th.


----------



## Tillmander

In


----------



## GuilT1

In for 4/27.


----------



## Yahar

In for 27th


----------



## 00klesk00

In for day 27.


----------



## lanofsong

IN


----------



## Jared2608

I'm in 4/27. That'll be a nice step towards my new build, thanks admin!


----------



## CarFreak302

In! (4/27)


----------



## TheGRig

In for 27th


----------



## Racersnare21

in


----------



## FastMHz

in


----------



## Jolly Roger

In


----------



## waslakhani

In for to for today


----------



## iwalkwithedead

In for the 27th day.


----------



## twerk

In for le 27th.


----------



## bob808

in also


----------



## Fletcherea

In for the 27th!


----------



## mfknjadagr8

In for 4/ 27


----------



## Laylow

In 27


----------



## Dangur

In.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

In for the 27th!


----------



## nova4005

In for today.


----------



## ronal

In for the 27th


----------



## cgipson1

in on 27


----------



## SanguineDrone

In!


----------



## gdubc

To win it


----------



## Scott1541

In for the win







Not long left now


----------



## Kimir

in for 27.


----------



## Dgeorge1617

once again im in


----------



## wooshna

in again for 4/27


----------



## LarsL

In


----------



## Xinoxide

in.26


----------



## zemco999

4/27


----------



## whitie63

In for the 27th!


----------



## cdnGhost

In & 10


----------



## ZealotKi11er

In for 27. Answer is 10.


----------



## Ithanul

do di do da di do


----------



## boot318

In

-27


----------



## fuloran1

in


----------



## famous1994

In


----------



## Spacedinvader

in


----------



## animal0307

27/30


----------



## marc0053

In


----------



## chargerz919

4/27/14 entry!


----------



## nepas

In again.


----------



## nazarein

4/27 entry


----------



## Wolfsbora

Entry for 4/27!


----------



## noxon

In


----------



## Dragoon

This is my entry for the 27th.


----------



## DiaSin

In again


----------



## SavellM

In again


----------



## flash2021

in for 27th~


----------



## 96xj

im in , yup ..


----------



## y2kcamaross

In!


----------



## mingqi53

In, I could've sworn I posted in this thread this past month.. but apparently not!


----------



## parsec

This is ruining my rep to post count ratio!!!


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

in 27 woohoo!


----------



## tom.slick

in on day 27


----------



## Vanquished

In for 27!


----------



## nasmith2000

i gotta say today was a good day


----------



## DerComissar

In for the 27th.


----------



## Ben Quincy

Guess whos in again
10


----------



## Bigm

in for 27


----------



## z3r0_k00l75

In for the 27th April.


----------



## shelter

In again.


----------



## Mercyflush64

In again


----------



## kyfire

4 days left and I;m in again


----------



## muels7

In again! Only a few chances left


----------



## debuchan

In


----------



## mistermenphis22

in for 27


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

In


----------



## Aestylis

In for 27th


----------



## gertruude

in for 27th!


----------



## MrLinky

In


----------



## djthrottleboi

in again


----------



## Loosenut

in


----------



## Selquist979

in for the 27th


----------



## Psykopathic

In


----------



## WiSK

Are we there yet?


----------



## Lefik

In


----------



## jamarns

In for the 27th!


----------



## ZHoob2004

Post


----------



## phynce

In for 27th


----------



## mikeyzelda

April 27, in. Have a great Sunday everyone.


----------



## intelfan

In for 27.


----------



## stumped

in for the 27th!


----------



## brown bird

again for the 27th!


----------



## Scars Unseen

In for the 27th


----------



## DizzlePro

in


----------



## Blue Dragon

in


----------



## ski-bum

again


----------



## Stealth Pyros

27


----------



## KSIMP88

Innnnnn


----------



## H3||scr3am

in for the 27th


----------



## Yumyums

In for the 27th


----------



## seward

In pls.


----------



## p1en1nja

In!!


----------



## xD4rkFire

In for day 27!


----------



## Simsim

in 27


----------



## Zarthux

In for day 27!


----------



## cyanmcleod

in again


----------



## Samurai707

in again


----------



## ObscureParadox

in again


----------



## Colin0912

In for the 27th


----------



## Pawelr98

In again


----------



## A7xConnor

In.


----------



## stren

stren is awesome on day 27


----------



## Sand3853

In again


----------



## morbid_bean

IN for today


----------



## JambonJovi

In for #27


----------



## RX7-2nr




----------



## spice003

4.27


----------



## agenttwisted

in for 4/27


----------



## nickcnse

In


----------



## Quantum Reality

In for the win









Skill testing answer: 10


----------



## Rookie1337

In for the 27th. Answer is 10. I really hope my skills are enough to win today.


----------



## UNOE

in


----------



## Wihglah

in again


----------



## 100cotton

27th.


----------



## Oliver1234

in


----------



## germslopz

in for 4/27


----------



## Erick Silver

In for 4/27


----------



## DiNet

hope


----------



## BombF1rst

in 4-27


----------



## Metalbeard

In for 4/27.


----------



## SgtHop

In again.


----------



## tDAK

In for 4/27


----------



## 996gt2

in


----------



## roflcopter159

Pretty sure I missed out on the 26th, but here goes my entry for the 27th


----------



## andrewx12

In! again


----------



## Tennobanzai

In again!


----------



## abdultaiyab

In


----------



## piemasterp

Didn't notice this was going on! In!


----------



## jagz

In for today


----------



## Samishii

in!


----------



## Lutfij

I think I missed a day, but I"m now IN!


----------



## Madrugada

In in in for the win win win!


----------



## kinubic

in for 27th


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

In for 4/27


----------



## pe4nut666

in again answers 10


----------



## Bradford1040

in for the 27th


----------



## johny24

You gotta keep an eye out for burger ninjas


----------



## SyveRson

In 4/27


----------



## evilminist

In for 4/27
10


----------



## benben84

in again


----------



## sciencegey

in it for the 27/4! #hopeiwinbecauseiveneverwonanythinginmylifebefore


----------



## BigMack70

In


----------



## Bridgypoo

In

Sent from my XT1055 using Tapatalk


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Only a few more days left.


----------



## Spongeworthy

In


----------



## Blindsay

in for 4/27


----------



## francisw19

In









The answer is 10.


----------



## LtStinger

27th please


----------



## LordOfTots

In for 4/27


----------



## BulletSponge

In again


----------



## killerhz

in again hoping for the win again lol...


----------



## sasuke256

in for the 27th


----------



## Jolting

In again


----------



## TheBlademaster01

In


----------



## Dnic41

In for 27.


----------



## The.Crusher

In.


----------



## cloppy007

in 27


----------



## mtbiker033

in for the 27th!


----------



## Slider46

4/27 entry


----------



## iamwardicus

In on the 27th


----------



## nicedart

In for 27th


----------



## Majorhi

In for the 27th!


----------



## lolllll117

in for the 27th


----------



## thanos999

in for the 27


----------



## ocCuS

in for 27


----------



## decali

In for today! It's a sunny day and I'm stuck inside, so a win would be


----------



## Millillion

Oops, I missed a day. In.


----------



## k4m1k4z3

In again.


----------



## ColdRush

In, a bit late to this


----------



## jason793

In. 10.


----------



## Enfuria

in


----------



## skruffs01

In


----------



## m_jones_

In.


----------



## Danbeme32

In


----------



## dominique120

In for 27


----------



## XAslanX

day 27


----------



## Vocality

In for 27


----------



## Shiftstealth

in for today


----------



## adamski07

In!


----------



## PR-Imagery

27


----------



## Mumbles37

In!


----------



## R3apR369

Two days behind! Not good! Not good at all!


----------



## mxfreek09

In please


----------



## nvidiaftw12

27 here too.


----------



## bg92

In.


----------



## DizZz

In for today!


----------



## Hueristic

27


----------



## KipH

4/28/2014


----------



## Wheezo

In again, thanks OCN.


----------



## psychophat

In @ 28 > go green


----------



## maximdymok

In again


----------



## .theMetal

In


----------



## jetpak12

Getting close to the end... in...


----------



## Genesis1984

In


----------



## stubass

In for today


----------



## wheth4400

In for the 27th


----------



## KorgothOfBarbaria

In


----------



## b0z0

In again


----------



## EVILNOK

In again.


----------



## TURN & BURN

In 27th.........................


----------



## Zolutar

In


----------



## MCCSolutions

In


----------



## Welliam

day 28


----------



## seward

In pls.


----------



## snoogins

in


----------



## StaticFX

IM IN!!


----------



## dmasteR

In for 4/27/14


----------



## sperson1

in


----------



## lilxskull

in


----------



## MarlowXim

stq: 10


----------



## Shrak




----------



## Wavefunction

Day 27.


----------



## APhamX

Another day another chance


----------



## Daveros

In, thank you. Answer 10.


----------



## darwing

The end is near! I'm still here


----------



## masgreko

27th


----------



## equinoxe3d

In for the 27th, answer is 10


----------



## dr4gon

In for the 27th!


----------



## SDMODNoob

In for 27th


----------



## Panther Al

In!


----------



## Wildcard36qs

I'll take them 100 bones in my 27.


----------



## blackbalt89

In!


----------



## xlastshotx

In for the upcoming one


----------



## OcN13

Day 27 in


----------



## Someguy316

In for 27th.


----------



## lusal

27th get!


----------



## ledzepp3

In in in


----------



## thelude

the 27th


----------



## mark3510

Still In to win!


----------



## adizz

In for day 27

Sent from my Moto G using Tapatalk


----------



## aas88keyz

In for 27th. Happy anniversary OCN!


----------



## agrims

I got another in!


----------



## SinX7

In.

Thanks!


----------



## PMan007

In for the 27th.

10


----------



## sticks435

In again!


----------



## blupupher

hjklpoiu


----------



## MunneY

In for today!!


----------



## Whatman

4/27/14


----------



## Sean Webster

in 27th


----------



## nismo_usaf

in


----------



## blazed_1

In again.


----------



## RushFudge

In for the 28th XD im gmt+8


----------



## Darkcyde

April 27th in.


----------



## DuckieHo

in


----------



## Razzle Dazzle

In for 4/27


----------



## Unaufhaltsam

In


----------



## FuZh

27


----------



## Eclipx2

in


----------



## wrath04

in


----------



## DizZz

In for today!


----------



## Chipp

To our April 26th and April 27th winners - congratulations!


----------



## TURN & BURN

in the 28th good luck


----------



## dman811

In!


----------



## simsas18

In


----------



## -SE7EN-

4-28 entry


----------



## Angrychair

in


----------



## itzhoovEr

in


----------



## candy_van

In for 28th


----------



## Upyourbucket

In for 4/27


----------



## The_chemist21

In for day 28.


----------



## Yumyums

In for the 28th!! Good luck everyone


----------



## Vanquished

In for an early 28.


----------



## brandontaz2k2

in for 28


----------



## ronal

In for the 28th


----------



## bluewr

April 28~ Go


----------



## Kaldari

in


----------



## Stealth Pyros

28


----------



## blackeyedcheese

Lucky 28 get it straight!


----------



## TheSubtleKnife

28


----------



## daguardian

In...only 2 to go


----------



## bobsaget

In


----------



## Deadboy90

in


----------



## t0ni

In for the 28th.


----------



## LtStinger

Fingers crossed for the 28th


----------



## dhjj

28th


----------



## Tnt6200

In.


----------



## -X3-

In for the 28th !


----------



## jameyscott

In for the 28th!


----------



## Carniflex

I'm in!


----------



## Wihglah

Not many to go!


----------



## djthrottleboi

In again


----------



## H-man

In.


----------



## kpoeticg

In again


----------



## 98uk

in!


----------



## CravinR1

In again


----------



## Kinaesthetic

In!


----------



## angel88888

In for 28.


----------



## mAs81

In for 28/4/2014..


----------



## mrawesome421

In for day 28


----------



## dzyvette

In!


----------



## SeekerZA

In for the 28th


----------



## Drag0n

In for 28/4


----------



## Vocality

In for 28


----------



## mr soft

In for the 28th .


----------



## GerBem

In


----------



## WiSK

Again!?


----------



## lordhinton

innnnnnnnn


----------



## lilxskull

in


----------



## sadeter

In again. Really hoping for a birthday present on Thursday though.


----------



## nismo_usaf

in for 28


----------



## BakerMan1971

in for 28th


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

May as well sign me up for the 28th as well;-)


----------



## ladcrooks

I'm crossing my fingers and toes today - i need it


----------



## Ascii Aficionado

In


----------



## uaedroid

In again.


----------



## Snapky

I'm in.


----------



## Boi 1da

in for monday.


----------



## Synister

In for 28th!


----------



## jattz

In again for 28th.


----------



## Mitch311

In for the 28th.


----------



## [CyGnus]

In again


----------



## Tatakai All

Last few days, in.


----------



## najiro

for 28th


----------



## Arizonian

In


----------



## blenton

in again


----------



## p33k

In for the 28th


----------



## Kokin

In for 28!


----------



## tDAK

In


----------



## hertz9753

In again.


----------



## Laysson

In.


----------



## Kuivamaa

In for 28.


----------



## navynuke499

in for the 28th


----------



## robE

In for 4/28


----------



## Frontside

in for 28
good luck folks


----------



## royo

In for 28


----------



## QS5151

In for 4/28


----------



## soundx98

In for the 28th


----------



## chronicfx

In


----------



## snowpetrel

in for another try


----------



## Kimir

in for 28.


----------



## Upyourbucket

In for the 28th


----------



## nepas

In again.


----------



## ixsis

in for the 28th


----------



## kinubic

in for 28th


----------



## shilka

In again and the answer is 10


----------



## AngeloG.

In.


----------



## damnwebsite

in 28th


----------



## MattGordon

In


----------



## mcg75

In for today


----------



## lanofsong

IN


----------



## Slaughter

In for 28 - answer 10


----------



## Skye12977

In for today


----------



## DiNet

jkk


----------



## Kanalplus

In for 28th


----------



## dave1991

In 4/28


----------



## Truedeal

in


----------



## gertruude

in 28th


----------



## 996gt2

in


----------



## Maximization

n for 28th


----------



## The Storm

In for the 28th


----------



## vertical2

In for the 28th


----------



## ocCuS

in for 28


----------



## KenLautner

28.


----------



## BradleyKZN

In for 28th


----------



## Johan45

In for the 28th


----------



## Bridgypoo

28









Sent from my XT1055 using Tapatalk


----------



## GuilT1

In for 4/28.


----------



## SavellM

In again


----------



## Laur3nTyu

in in , epic win


----------



## nova4005

In for today,


----------



## mtbiker033

in for the 28th!


----------



## afropelican

in for today


----------



## TheGRig

in for 28


----------



## adizz

In for day 28

Sent from my Moto G using Tapatalk


----------



## Mopar63

28th, don't be late


----------



## Scott1541

In


----------



## staccker

in


----------



## TLCH723

In


----------



## DarthBaggins

In for the 28th. .


----------



## marc0053

In


----------



## b0z0

28th


----------



## WhiteWulfe

In for the 28th!


----------



## killerhz

in yet again...


----------



## Dortheleus

in for 28


----------



## Lucas Bezerra

In for 28th


----------



## Danbeme32

in


----------



## wstanci3

in 28th


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

in 28


----------



## winginit

Tryin' again


----------



## 00klesk00

In for day 28.


----------



## Fulvin

In


----------



## Jhill27

In


----------



## i_ame_killer_2

In for 28th


----------



## Quadricwan

In for the 28th!


----------



## Irishgeezah

In for the 28th


----------



## Dirtyworks

yay


----------



## ThatKidIsCrazy

Oh why not, in for the 28th

Thanks for the opportunity admin!


----------



## SlackerITGuy

In for Day 28th.


----------



## thelude

In for the 28Th


----------



## bluedevil

In for the 28th


----------



## JambonJovi

28 days later and still not a winner... and everyone is gone!


----------



## Jawswing

In for today.


----------



## famous1994

In


----------



## aznpersuazn

in!


----------



## rtop2

In for 28th.

Lucky number!


----------



## LordOfTots

In for 4-28


----------



## Dangur

In.


----------



## chronicfx

In 28th


----------



## mott555

In.


----------



## Paradigm84

In for day 28.


----------



## RagingPwner

In


----------



## Metalbeard

In for 4/28.


----------



## RushFudge

28 IN!


----------



## Melosaiyan

28 also in!


----------



## newbrevolution

In


----------



## Yahar

in 28th


----------



## ssgtnubb

In


----------



## BigMack70

in again


----------



## SinfulRoad

In for the 28th.


----------



## PapaSmurf

One more losing entry. Just two more to go.


----------



## Lukegrimbley

In again


----------



## germslopz

in for 4/28


----------



## StaticFX

4/28/2014

times running out!! Pick me!Pick me!Pick me!Pick me!Pick me!Pick me!Pick me!Pick me!Pick me!Pick me!Pick me!Pick me!Pick me!Pick me!Pick me!Pick me!Pick me!Pick me!Pick me!Pick me!Pick me!Pick me!Pick me!Pick me!Pick me!Pick me!Pick me!Pick me!Pick me!Pick me!Pick me!Pick me!Pick me!Pick me!Pick me!Pick me!Pick me!Pick me!Pick me!Pick me!Pick me!Pick me!Pick me!Pick me!Pick me!Pick me!Pick me!Pick me!Pick me!Pick me!Pick me!Pick me!Pick me!Pick me!Pick me!Pick me!Pick me!Pick me!Pick me!Pick me!Pick me!Pick me!Pick me!Pick me!Pick me!Pick me!Pick me!Pick me!Pick me!Pick me!Pick me!Pick me!Pick me!Pick me!Pick me!Pick me!Pick me!Pick me!Pick me!Pick me!Pick me!Pick me!Pick me!Pick me!Pick me!Pick me!Pick me!Pick me!Pick me!Pick me!Pick me!Pick me!Pick me!

LOL


----------



## Dnic41

In for 28.


----------



## PMan007

In for the 28th

10


----------



## selk22

in for 28th


----------



## bob808

In again today!


----------



## sporkotica

In for 4/28


----------



## Shiftstealth

in for today


----------



## jeffro37

In for the 28th.


----------



## StormX2

in for 28th


----------



## The.Crusher

In


----------



## KBOMB

28th in


----------



## Phelan

In again yo!!!


----------



## .theMetal

In


----------



## kennumen

in for the 28th


----------



## twerk

In for the 28th.


----------



## Jolly Roger

in


----------



## Fletcherea

It's the 28th, and I'm in!


----------



## fuloran1

in


----------



## gdubc

In...Running low on chances!


----------



## Jenova69

In for the 28th.


----------



## FastMHz

In


----------



## niketpla

in the 28th


----------



## AcEsSalvation

<3 OCN


----------



## Quantum Reality

Welp! 2 days to go.









Skill testing answer: 10.


----------



## doctakedooty

I am in for the 28th


----------



## Blue Dragon

In


----------



## francisw19

In for today. The answer is 10!


----------



## MICRON

In for 28th!


----------



## Ddreder

in again.


----------



## phynce

28th


----------



## Hyoketsu

Count me in~


----------



## Hueristic

28


----------



## LarsL

IN


----------



## Nomad692000

In again


----------



## yanks8981

In for 28.


----------



## sasuke256

in for the 29


----------



## animal0307

28/30 2 days and counting


----------



## morbid_bean

In again


----------



## Slider46

4/28 entry!


----------



## evilminist

In for 4/28
10


----------



## intelfan

In for 28


----------



## Bradford1040

in for the 28th


----------



## GingerJohn

In for the 28th

10


----------



## stumped

in for the 28th!


----------



## Net Prowler

in


----------



## GermanyChris

i again


----------



## beatfried

iiiin!


----------



## PedroC1999

In


----------



## Sped

In.


----------



## cgipson1

in for 28


----------



## jbobb

In for 28!


----------



## Destrto

In for 28th


----------



## Jimhans1

In for the 28th.


----------



## Somedude168

In for the 28th.


----------



## galaxyy

in for the 28th; thanks


----------



## Scars Unseen

In for the 28th


----------



## EVILNOK

In again,


----------



## iamwardicus

in for the 28th


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

In


----------



## muels7

in


----------



## DiaSin

in again


----------



## Aparition

in for 28th!


----------



## 100cotton

28th


----------



## darwing

28th


----------



## JoeChamberlain

In again..


----------



## Wavefunction

Day 28.


----------



## barkinos98

add me in


----------



## Philly27

in


----------



## Zarthux

In for 28! Thanks!! So close to the end.


----------



## legoman786

4/28!


----------



## Epipo

In for the 28th


----------



## wooshna

In for 4/28


----------



## Recr3ational

in


----------



## spdaimon

in


----------



## Majorhi

In on my birthday! Woot Woot!


----------



## Azefore

In for the 28th


----------



## Angrybutcher

Only a couple days left. Let's win some stuff!


----------



## jetpak12

In in in!


----------



## B-Con

In.


----------



## Wolfsbora

Totally in, and what not.


----------



## debuchan

In for today


----------



## kyfire

Heading fer the home stretch in agin


----------



## ZealotKi11er

In for 28, Answer is 10.


----------



## Mercyflush64

In please!


----------



## Gohan_Nightwing

In, 28th


----------



## Jim888

in 4/28


----------



## Razzle Dazzle

Well it's my burfday today. So I suppose I will enter for 4/28!


----------



## topdog

In for the 28th


----------



## johny24

Such a bad headache


----------



## Tennobanzai

In!


----------



## TheBlademaster01

In


----------



## Samishii

in!


----------



## Whatman

4/28/14


----------



## Pawelr98

In again


----------



## DerComissar

In for the 28th.


----------



## tom.slick

in


----------



## Caldeio

In!


----------



## stl drifter

Im in


----------



## H3||scr3am

In for the 28th


----------



## shelter

In again.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

In for 4/28


----------



## jd2195

In for the 28th


----------



## ObscureParadox

in again


----------



## Anonymous Inc

In, thanks for the opportunity


----------



## Faster_is_better

in for 28th


----------



## blupupher

oplkjuftc


----------



## Sand3853

in for the 28th


----------



## Gualichu04

in 4 28th


----------



## Cavey00

In for the 28th! Running out of chances


----------



## masgreko

In for the 28th


----------



## stren

28


----------



## ZHoob2004

In


----------



## Lefik

In


----------



## diggiddi




----------



## Daredevil 720

In for today.


----------



## jamarns

In for the 28th!


----------



## SavellM

In today too


----------



## nickcnse

In


----------



## yraith

In for the 28th!


----------



## OcN13

Day 28 in


----------



## Lutfij

NI!


----------



## nazarein

2/28 entry


----------



## Erick Silver

In for 4/28


----------



## rv8000

in


----------



## Deathclaw

in for 28th


----------



## TheReciever

In


----------



## jason387

In.


----------



## rebelextrm02

In for 28.


----------



## boot318

In

-28


----------



## 96xj

Hmmm , IN !


----------



## Dragoon

In


----------



## iandroo888

in !


----------



## mxfreek09

In for another chance!


----------



## cdnGhost

In. & 10


----------



## InsideJob

In for Mon 28th


----------



## Colin0912

In & 10


----------



## Simsim

in #28


----------



## Racersnare21

in


----------



## Genesis1984

In for the 28th


----------



## wheth4400

In for the 28th


----------



## sciencegey

In it for the 28th of April!


----------



## SinX7

In, Thanks!


----------



## z3r0_k00l75

In for the 28th April.


----------



## Forsakenfire

28


----------



## SDMODNoob

In for 28!


----------



## Serephucus

Post.


----------



## Hacksword

In for 28!


----------



## BlkDrgn28

in for 4/28


----------



## SanguineDrone

I WANT TO WIN!


----------



## Psykopathic

In for the 28th


----------



## aas88keyz

Happy anniversary OCN! Here is to another 10 years!


----------



## najiro




----------



## Terrorbyte

In again.


----------



## BombF1rst

in for 28th


----------



## damric




----------



## Rookie1337

In for the 28th. Answer is 10 so come on big money.


----------



## RX7-2nr




----------



## PR-Imagery

28


----------



## DizzlePro

in


----------



## JKuhn

In for the 28th. The answer's 10.


----------



## Roaches

2 Days left!


----------



## BWAS1000

4/28/14, I want in.


----------



## IRO-Bot

10


----------



## Aestylis

In for 28th


----------



## brown bird

In for the 28th!


----------



## Jaguarbamf

In for the 28th please!


----------



## R3apR369

I still believe!


----------



## roflcopter159

Entering on April 28th: Completed


----------



## golfergolfer

In!


----------



## cloppy007

In 29


----------



## BulletSponge

In again


----------



## snoogins

in.


----------



## Ultra-m-a-n

In for the 28th


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

In for 4/28


----------



## parsec

Here I be, please please just pick me!


----------



## nagle3092

In!


----------



## hathornd

In for 28th! Woohooooo


----------



## p1en1nja

In!!


----------



## XAslanX

day 28


----------



## Celcius

In for 28th!


----------



## KnownDragon

In need some money!


----------



## bg92

in.


----------



## Cyclops

in


----------



## hotwheels1997

In


----------



## istudy92

GUYSD BETTER PICK ME! in for 27th and 28th


----------



## Mr.Scott

in 28.


----------



## firstolast

count me in


----------



## maximdymok

In


----------



## EliteGhost

In!


----------



## Oliver1234

in


----------



## equinoxe3d

In for the 28th


----------



## lightsout

In to win!!


----------



## pe4nut666

in again answers 10


----------



## cam51037

In for the 28th!


----------



## MrLinky

In.


----------



## stubass

in for today


----------



## agenttwisted

in for 4/28


----------



## jbmayes2000

In for 4/28!!


----------



## CarFreak302

In! (4/28)


----------



## robotninja

In for the 28th


----------



## kevinf

my lucky number


----------



## mikeyzelda

Long day, very long day, in







. 10 is the answer if i need to put that in, forgot, lol.


----------



## piemasterp

Entering for the 28th!


----------



## lolllll117

in for the 28th


----------



## Killhouse

in


----------



## Spongeworthy

and again


----------



## jagz

In for today


----------



## yuyuik

in for 28! answer 10


----------



## HowHardCanItBe

in


----------



## nasmith2000

in! and running out of time for luck to strike.


----------



## Wildcard36qs

If it were February 28 it'd be the last day for the contest.


----------



## k4m1k4z3

In again.


----------



## gildadan

in.


----------



## MCCSolutions

In


----------



## Ben Quincy

in


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

in


----------



## TechCrazy

28th baby


----------



## Im Batman

In please.


----------



## elwood13

In for 28th


----------



## rRansom

In.. And thanks!


----------



## morbid_bean

In for the day


----------



## agrims

In again


----------



## Zolutar

In!


----------



## Mumbles37

In


----------



## UNOE

in please


----------



## whitie63

In for the 28th


----------



## ski-bum

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## xlastshotx

in for 28!


----------



## tenchimuyo93

In for the 28th.

Ocn is awesome


----------



## KorgothOfBarbaria

In


----------



## seward

In pls.


----------



## Loosenut

in


----------



## worx

In!


----------



## mega_option101

in


----------



## Seid Dark

INNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN


----------



## Agent_kenshin

in for 28th


----------



## choLOL

In!


----------



## SalisburySteak

In Again


----------



## MrStrat007

In again


----------



## brandontaz2k2

in for 28!


----------



## RedSunRises

In for 28!


----------



## rv8000

in


----------



## Dgeorge1617

in


----------



## DuckieHo

inside this thread.


----------



## thanos999

in for the 29


----------



## Darkcyde

April 28th in.


----------



## RushFudge

In for 29th of the April! GMT +8 here! SEA!


----------



## Tnt6200

In for the 28th.


----------



## TheJ0K3R

in for day 28!!


----------



## ssgtnubb

In


----------



## KSIMP88

In.

What's the post per minute in this thread?


----------



## candy_van

^ Eleventy billion.

In for 29th.


----------



## Kimir

in again.


----------



## dman811

In.


----------



## Ascii Aficionado

In


----------



## ssnyder28

In for today

The answer is 10


----------



## z3r0_k00l75

In for the 29th April.


----------



## simsas18

In again


----------



## dmasteR

In for 4/28/14


----------



## Drag0n

in 29/4


----------



## flipd

In!


----------



## kpoeticg

Inn


----------



## alancsalt

think i am on the wrong side of a line, but in and 10


----------



## Caldeio

almost over!


----------



## itzhoovEr

in


----------



## WarpPrism

In


----------



## Daveros

In, thank you. Answer 10.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

29


----------



## sadeter

In


----------



## Net Prowler

yub yub


----------



## altsanity

I'll be in for old times sake


----------



## The_chemist21

In for day 29.


----------



## chronostorm

in!


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

May as well count me in for the 29th


----------



## mrawesome421

In for day 29


----------



## jattz

In for 29th.


----------



## KenLautner

in for 29


----------



## daguardian

In, almost the end..


----------



## Arm3nian

In for 29. My pump blew up, need a new 1.


----------



## H3||scr3am

in for the 29th!


----------



## Curleyyy

reporting in for the 29th, the answer is also 10 !!


----------



## hertz9753

In.


----------



## Frontside

In for today
answer is 10


----------



## Wihglah

Try again


----------



## GermanyChris

In again


----------



## Yumyums

In for the 29th


----------



## chronicfx

In


----------



## royo

In for 29


----------



## pioneerisloud

Shoot I've missed a lot of days!









In!


----------



## LarsL

In


----------



## CravinR1

In again


----------



## huzzug

In for winning


----------



## dzyvette

In for 29th


----------



## -X3-

29th ! In !


----------



## carmas

In for the 29th.


----------



## Jared2608

In for 29th


----------



## Dangur

In.


----------



## robE

In for April 29!


----------



## bobsaget

in for today


----------



## snowpetrel

up for the next run!


----------



## BradleyKZN

In for day 29!


----------



## GerBem

in


----------



## 98uk

In!!!!!!


----------



## failwheeldrive

in


----------



## intelfan

In for 29


----------



## lilxskull

in


----------



## phazer11

In for the 28th.


----------



## afropelican

In again


----------



## BakerMan1971

in for 29th


----------



## WiSK

Hi


----------



## blackhole2013

IN


----------



## p33k

In for my lucky day 29th


----------



## blenton

still in


----------



## kzinti1

In again for the win.
Also missed a lot of days.


----------



## Neo Zuko

In


----------



## vertical2

In for the 29th


----------



## KipH

4/29/2014


----------



## Epipo

In for the 29th


----------



## lordhinton

Innn


----------



## Tatakai All

In.


----------



## Synister

In for 29th!


----------



## nickcnse

in


----------



## Laysson

In.


----------



## Jimhans1

In for 4/29.


----------



## mr soft

In for the 29th, thanks


----------



## Mitch311

In for the second last day


----------



## 3m3k

in


----------



## beatfried

iiiin!


----------



## navynuke499

in for the 29th


----------



## blazed_1

In again.


----------



## lanofsong

IN


----------



## Kuivamaa

In for 29.


----------



## Jimbags

Innit to WIN IT!


----------



## Spacedinvader

In!


----------



## soundx98

In again for the 29th


----------



## BWAS1000

I be in for the 29th.


----------



## Kanalplus

in for 29th!


----------



## SanguineDrone

In!


----------



## kahboom

In for today


----------



## Deni

Me too please


----------



## gertruude

in for 29


----------



## zemco999

4/29


----------



## bluedevil

In for the 29th!


----------



## Boi 1da

In for 29th.


----------



## Blindsay

in again


----------



## jameyscott

In for the 29th!


----------



## M1ah

In


----------



## mAs81

29th post, but still no cigar!!


----------



## mcg75

In for today.


----------



## rtop2

In for 29th!


----------



## Jawswing

I'm down for the 29th.


----------



## shilka

In again answer is 10


----------



## Ultra-m-a-n

In for the 29tg


----------



## dave1991

In 4/29


----------



## Bradford1040

in for the 29th


----------



## Truedeal

in 4/29


----------



## The.Crusher

In, thanks.


----------



## Johan45

In for the 29th


----------



## cyanmcleod

in again


----------



## nepas

In again.


----------



## Irishgeezah

In for the 29th.


----------



## DiNet

nana


----------



## ladcrooks

here we go again


----------



## Paradigm84

In for day 29.


----------



## Shiftstealth

in for today


----------



## staccker

in


----------



## KnownDragon

That money can go towards a new radiator! In


----------



## noxon

in


----------



## GuilT1

In for 4/29.


----------



## Melosaiyan

Posting!


----------



## Maximization

in for 29th


----------



## aznpersuazn

in!


----------



## The Storm

In for the 29th


----------



## Mopar63

The month draws to a close on the 29th


----------



## p1en1nja

In!!


----------



## Hacksword

In for the 29th!


----------



## marc0053

In


----------



## famous1994

In


----------



## Frost

In for the 29th


----------



## 00klesk00

In for day 29.


----------



## SinfulRoad

In for the 29th.


----------



## Jflisk

in for 29th


----------



## TLCH723

In


----------



## mfknjadagr8

In 4/29


----------



## Deadboy90

In for 29th.


----------



## kevinf

The most points in crib


----------



## ocCuS

in for 29


----------



## WhiteWulfe

In for the 29th!


----------



## LordOfTots

In 29


----------



## Quadricwan

In for 29


----------



## yraith

In for the 29th!


----------



## StaticFX

blluuurgahdnnlsknd bebe shdouasonelkndlkasnd !!!

lol i want to win ze moonay!!!


----------



## newbrevolution

In


----------



## kennumen

in for day 29


----------



## Wakalakaz

4/29


----------



## uaedroid

In today.


----------



## Metalbeard

In for 4/29.


----------



## driftingforlife

in, forgot about this for a week, crap


----------



## BigMack70

In again


----------



## YaGit(TM)

In again


----------



## germslopz

in for 4/29


----------



## ixsis

29th, only tomorrow left.....


----------



## Dnic41

In for 4/29.


----------



## Cyclops

hello


----------



## SavellM

In...


----------



## Dortheleus

In for day 29


----------



## Jolly Roger

In


----------



## Dragoon

I'm in


----------



## MattGordon

In


----------



## Dirtyworks

Looking to win againn


----------



## BulletSponge

In again


----------



## RushFudge

Day 29 in!


----------



## nazarein

4/29 entry


----------



## Jhill27

In for the 29th


----------



## mott555

In for the 29th.


----------



## barkinos98

In for 29th


----------



## ledzepp3

Le 29th peas


----------



## animal0307

29/30


----------



## elwood13

In 4-29


----------



## y2kcamaross

in!


----------



## .theMetal

In


----------



## LmG

Gimme gimme


----------



## darwing

In


----------



## thelude

the 29tH


----------



## muels7

In for my second to last chance to win


----------



## Welliam

day 29


----------



## yanks8981

In for 29.


----------



## winginit

Again!


----------



## Recr3ational

In


----------



## jeffro37

In for 4/29


----------



## Wildcard36qs

I'll take the winnings in 29Cu.


----------



## DizZz

In for today!


----------



## Lucas Bezerra

In for today!


----------



## Ddreder

In again. Im runnin out of time!


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

in 29


----------



## Slider46

4/29 entry


----------



## Fulvin

in


----------



## phynce

good times, lots of emails lol

4/29


----------



## twerk

In for the 29th time.


----------



## iwalkwithedead

Day 29, in.


----------



## francisw19

In today, the answer is 10!


----------



## shelter

In again.


----------



## jbobb

In for 29!


----------



## Fletcherea

It's the 29th and I'm in!


----------



## chargerz919

4/29/14 Entry!


----------



## Sand3853

in for the 29th


----------



## wstanci3

In for the 29th


----------



## b0z0

In it to win it


----------



## ZHoob2004

Post


----------



## Scars Unseen

In for the 29th


----------



## galaxyy

in for the 29th, thanks!


----------



## angel88888

In for 29.


----------



## Aparition

INFORXXIX

in for day 29


----------



## Gualichu04

29th go


----------



## Kinaesthetic

In again


----------



## cdnGhost

In, 10


----------



## lusal

April 29th, 2014...a day that will forever live in infamy.


----------



## Wavefunction

Day 29.


----------



## stumped

in for the 29th!


----------



## stren

king iguana for admin! Oops I mean in for the 29th


----------



## sporkotica

In for the 29th


----------



## FastMHz

04-29


----------



## R3apR369

Wake-up. wake-up. wake-up. it's almost the last day of the month......


----------



## InsideJob

In, Tues 29th


----------



## DarthBaggins

In for 29th


----------



## Sped

Never hurts to try again.


----------



## 100cotton

29th.


----------



## Gamer_Josh

In again


----------



## debuchan

Will today be my day? I hope so!


----------



## Pawelr98

IN again


----------



## Scott1541

In


----------



## Samishii

in


----------



## Mercyflush64

In again


----------



## KBOMB

In once more


----------



## cgipson1

in for 29


----------



## Quantum Reality

Already the 29th? Wow.

Skill testing answer: 10


----------



## Yahar

in for 29th


----------



## 96xj

IN !


----------



## legoman786

4/29!


----------



## mikeyzelda

April 29, in.


----------



## Deathclaw

in for 29th


----------



## Angrybutcher

In again!


----------



## Shrak




----------



## GingerJohn

In for the 29th

10


----------



## EvoBeardy

In for today!


----------



## Killhouse

in


----------



## roflcopter159

Here I am, entering for the 29th.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

In for 29, Answer is 10.


----------



## JambonJovi

In for #29


----------



## tom.slick

in


----------



## DizzlePro

in


----------



## iamwardicus

in for the 29th


----------



## Tennobanzai

In once again!


----------



## Psykopathic

In for the 29th!!!


----------



## bob808

28th... in!


----------



## Upyourbucket

In for #29


----------



## DiaSin

In again


----------



## OcN13

Day 29 in


----------



## B-Con

In.


----------



## soulwrath

In for Day 29


----------



## Genesis1984

In for the 29th


----------



## Hueristic

29


----------



## -SE7EN-

4-29 entry


----------



## StormX2

in for the 29th


----------



## Vocality

In for 29


----------



## Kimir

in again


----------



## Azefore

For the 29th ^^


----------



## AngeloG.

In


----------



## EVILNOK

In...again.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Another day.


----------



## djthrottleboi

and i'm in


----------



## Razzle Dazzle

in for 4/29


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

In for the 29th


----------



## agenttwisted

in for 4/29


----------



## kyfire

one more time! In


----------



## Somedude168

In for today


----------



## TechCrazy

29th baby only 1 more to go


----------



## Curleyyy

in for today, woo c:


----------



## Tillmander

In again


----------



## Lutfij

ME INZ!


----------



## Phelan

IN


----------



## i_ame_killer_2

In for 29th


----------



## ronal

In for the 29th


----------



## AtomTM

Hopeful. Entering again!


----------



## dmasteR

In for 4/29/14


----------



## Agent_kenshin

in for 29th


----------



## Philly27

in please!


----------



## Terrorbyte

In for today.


----------



## fuloran1

in for today


----------



## damric




----------



## Selquist979

in for the 29th


----------



## seward

In pls.


----------



## topdog

in for the next one


----------



## Arizonian

IN


----------



## Lefik

In


----------



## masgreko

In for the 29th


----------



## diggiddi

W(in)


----------



## Faster_is_better

29th


----------



## Spongeworthy

And again


----------



## RagingPwner

In


----------



## bfromcolo

in one more time


----------



## blackeyedcheese

29th


----------



## t0ni

In for the 29th.


----------



## Simsim

in #29


----------



## Bridgypoo

29


----------



## CasanovaFly

IN


----------



## Gooberman

innn


----------



## Mr.Scott

29 in.


----------



## criminal

In for the 29th


----------



## jetpak12

Still a chance! In!


----------



## NvNw

In for 29!


----------



## Kokin

In for 29!


----------



## Skye12977

In for another day


----------



## Angrychair

in


----------



## tDAK

in 29th


----------



## boot318

In

-29


----------



## arvidab

Another day, another dollar.


----------



## Zarthux

Entering for the 29th!


----------



## luciddreamer124

eh, 29


----------



## najiro

In again!!


----------



## APhamX

Again again!


----------



## BlkDrgn28

In for the 29th


----------



## sciencegey

As if by magic, it's the 29th!


----------



## kinubic

in for 29


----------



## Blue Dragon

In


----------



## killerhz




----------



## Wolfsbora

Shabam! I'm in!


----------



## TheBlademaster01

In


----------



## Oliver1234

in


----------



## adamski07

in


----------



## SeekerZA

In for the 29th


----------



## Vanquished

In


----------



## nasmith2000

no whammies


----------



## Nomad692000

In again


----------



## Celcius

In for the 29th!


----------



## cloppy007

in 29


----------



## whitie63

in for 29


----------



## TheGRig

In for 29th


----------



## MarlowXim

stq 10 in again


----------



## dr4gon

In for the 29th!!


----------



## aas88keyz

Happy Anniversary OCN! Glad I was here to see it! Keep going!


----------



## SinX7

In.

Thanks!


----------



## Mumbles37

In today.


----------



## Lshuman

i'm in today!!!


----------



## golfergolfer

In for 29th answer is 10


----------



## Sean Webster

In !


----------



## Darkcyde

April 29th in.


----------



## PMan007

In for the 29th

Thanks

10


----------



## Lubed Up Slug

In


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

in


----------



## RX7-2nr




----------



## Forsakenfire

29


----------



## PR-Imagery

29


----------



## waslakhani

In for 29


----------



## maximdymok

In for 29.


----------



## z0so

in


----------



## Erick Silver

In for 4/29


----------



## bg92

in


----------



## Jenova69

in for the 29th


----------



## stubass

in for this day


----------



## Dgeorge1617

29th in


----------



## Dustin1

In for the 29th!


----------



## MrLinky

IN.


----------



## LuckySe7ens

In for the 29th


----------



## Whatman

In for 29th


----------



## Eclipx2

in for 29, only one day left!


----------



## Blackhawk4

In for the 29th.


----------



## evilminist

In for 4/29
=10


----------



## pe4nut666

in again answers 10


----------



## XAslanX

day 29


----------



## Cavey00

Almost forgot! In!


----------



## hiarc

In


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

In for 4-29


----------



## eternal7trance

In for 29


----------



## IRO-Bot

Only 1 more day!


----------



## Blaise170

In for 29.


----------



## masustic

In


----------



## Welliam

last entry


----------



## Frontside

30
The answer is 10


----------



## brown bird

29th!


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

IN for Another


----------



## morbid_bean

in for the day


----------



## nvidiaftw12

29


----------



## thanos999

in for 30


----------



## equinoxe3d

In for 29


----------



## Panther Al

In.


----------



## Jimbags

Banged my shin, Oh and IN!


----------



## ssnyder28

In for today

The answer is 10


----------



## Danbeme32

In


----------



## Loosenut

in


----------



## lolllll117

in for the 29th


----------



## PapaSmurf

Might as well give it another try with only 2 days to go.


----------



## dr.evil

in for the 29th


----------



## Slaughter

In for 29 - Answer 10


----------



## ironsurvivor

in


----------



## WarpPrism

In


----------



## jason387

In.


----------



## RushFudge

in for the 30th!
sadly its the last day now..


----------



## blupupher

sfghgdfh


----------



## Matt-Matt

In in in in!


----------



## Tatakai All

Last couple of days hope I get lucky. Also in for the day.


----------



## istudy92

PICK ME PLEASEE


----------



## agrims

In again


----------



## jattz

In again for 30th.


----------



## Arakasi

In


----------



## rv8000

in


----------



## Anonymous Inc

In again.


----------



## Jaguarbamf

In for the 29th please!


----------



## doctakedooty

In for the 29th


----------



## TURN & BURN

In 29TH


----------



## kpoeticg

In







.....







......


----------



## snoogins

In again!


----------



## k4m1k4z3

In


----------



## DuckieHo

is it over yet? IN!


----------



## Daveros

In, thank you. Answer 10.


----------



## KorgothOfBarbaria

In for the 29th


----------



## KSIMP88

In


----------



## SDMODNoob

in day 29


----------



## KorgothOfBarbaria

Sooooo.... in for the 30th now!!!


----------



## DizZz

In for the 30th!


----------



## dman811

It's the beginning of the end... of the competition. In.


----------



## KellyKelly

#inittowinit


----------



## LtStinger

Not sure if this would be in for 29th, or 30th, but since I missed the 29th anyway, I'm in for something!


----------



## bluewr

April 30th


----------



## iamwardicus

In for the 30th since I may or may not be around the computer later.


----------



## candy_van

In for 30th and I better win this time or else


----------



## simsas18

In


----------



## Severe

Hi!


----------



## SanguineDrone

In!


----------



## mxfreek09

in for today


----------



## tenchimuyo93

10 min to spare but in for the 29th:-D


----------



## Kaldari

in


----------



## Yumyums

12


----------



## Majorhi

In for today


----------



## Ascii Aficionado

In


----------



## Badwrench

in for (4/29/14)


----------



## sadeter

In for the last.


----------



## -SE7EN-

4-30 entry


----------



## mrawesome421

In for day 30


----------



## LarsL

In for the last time








Happy 10th OCN


----------



## brandontaz2k2

in for 29


----------



## carmas

In for the 30th


----------



## The_chemist21

In for day 30.


----------



## royo

In for 30


----------



## uaedroid

In for the last, last, last.


----------



## EliteGhost

In again!


----------



## blackeyedcheese

30th


----------



## hertz9753

Last day


----------



## wooshna

In for 4/29


----------



## H3||scr3am

in for the final day!!!!


----------



## Spongeworthy

in


----------



## djthrottleboi

in for the last day.


----------



## GermanyChris

In again


----------



## TURN & BURN

Count me in last shot......


----------



## daguardian

In, one last roll...


----------



## mistermenphis22

in 30th


----------



## Drag0n

In for 30/4


----------



## jameyscott

It's the final countdown! In.


----------



## SharpShoot3r07

in


----------



## noxon

i n


----------



## Forsakenfire

30


----------



## BradleyKZN

In for 30th


----------



## mr soft

One last try , in for the 30th.


----------



## hotwheels1997

in


----------



## altsanity

In for the last day


----------



## lordhinton

last day in


----------



## nickcnse

in


----------



## mAs81

Post No 30..


----------



## masgreko

30th has arrived


----------



## GerBem

in please


----------



## lilxskull

in


----------



## Jimhans1

In for 4/30, fingers crossed.


----------



## Laur3nTyu

In. for the win


----------



## bluedevil

In for the 30th.


----------



## SinX7

In

Thanks!


----------



## huzzug

hiya....i'm in for today


----------



## p33k

In for the 30th


----------



## blazed_1

In for last day.


----------



## Kimir

In for the last day.


----------



## Synister

In for 30th!


----------



## BakerMan1971

Its the last day, please count me in


----------



## Jared2608

In for last chance


----------



## JKuhn

In for the last day. The answer's 10.


----------



## blenton

in once more


----------



## iandroo888

in !


----------



## Jawswing

Last day. I'm down with it.


----------



## Kuivamaa

In for 30.


----------



## KipH

4/30/2014


----------



## SavellM

Im in


----------



## Killhouse

in


----------



## Paradigm84

In for day 30.


----------



## Ultra-m-a-n

In for the 30th!


----------



## DiaSin

In again!


----------



## Upyourbucket

In for #30


----------



## thanos999

in for the 30


----------



## navynuke499

in for the 30th


----------



## soundx98

Count me in


----------



## lanofsong

IN


----------



## process

In please


----------



## Boi 1da

Last one!


----------



## Laysson

In for the last day


----------



## kahboom

If for the 30th.


----------



## Hacksword

In for 30. Here's wishing everyone good luck!


----------



## Yahar

in 30th


----------



## driftingforlife

In for the last one


----------



## Caldeio

Times a tickin


----------



## Scott1541

In


----------



## mcg75

In for today.


----------



## KenLautner

In for 30


----------



## shilka

In again answer is 10


----------



## Blindsay

in again


----------



## gertruude

in for 30th


----------



## Wheezo

In for today, thanks.


----------



## ssgtnubb

In


----------



## adizz

In for day 30

Sent from my Moto G using Tapatalk


----------



## bobsaget

In for today


----------



## Jimbags

In before they pull the pin!


----------



## Hyoketsu

Moar innards.


----------



## zemco999

4/30


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

In for the last day


----------



## vertical2

In for the 30th


----------



## Truedeal

In 4/30.


----------



## lusal

The Last Chance!


----------



## afropelican

In for the last one


----------



## Spacedinvader

In last chance saloon


----------



## EVILNOK

In.


----------



## dave1991

In 4/30


----------



## TheGRig

in for the last day!!!!!!


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

in 30!


----------



## SeekerZA

In for day 30


----------



## GuilT1

In for 4/30.


----------



## KnownDragon

No it's all mine! In


----------



## Mopar63

In for the 30th


----------



## Melosaiyan

Last try!


----------



## staccker

in..


----------



## OcN13

Last chance to win!


----------



## aznpersuazn

in!


----------



## Johan45

In for the 30th


----------



## p1en1nja

In!!


----------



## germslopz

In for the last day 4/30


----------



## fuloran1

In for the last day, good luck everyone!


----------



## JoeChamberlain

In for the last chance!


----------



## WiSK

Boo!


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

May as well get me in for the last day


----------



## Lukegrimbley

In for my last chance!


----------



## Frost

In for the 30th


----------



## Fulvin

In once more


----------



## Maximization

in for the last 30th


----------



## ixsis

...and here we are, the last day...


----------



## ladcrooks

yes please


----------



## Dortheleus

In for the last day 30


----------



## rv8000

in again for the last shot


----------



## ObscureParadox

In again for last chance saloon


----------



## LordOfTots

In for the last day


----------



## 00klesk00

In for day 30.


----------



## Jhill27

My last chance


----------



## famous1994

In


----------



## wheth4400

In for the 30th!


----------



## gdubc

Once more


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Another day.


----------



## TLCH723

In


----------



## Daredevil 720

In for today.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

In for the last day, the 30th!


----------



## 96xj

in ..


----------



## DarthBaggins

In for the 30th


----------



## Carniflex

Last day, i'm in!


----------



## wstanci3

In for the 30th!


----------



## chronicfx

In for the last day... Can I get thirty votes towards the $250?


----------



## niketpla

in in in!


----------



## Gilles3000

In for the 30th!


----------



## Stealth Pyros

30


----------



## RushFudge

In for the final day! 30th!


----------



## y2kcamaross

in


----------



## bob808

Here's hoping FTW. In!


----------



## Kolmain

In to win!!


----------



## kennumen

in for day 30.


----------



## StaticFX

4/30 last day!!!! oh no!!!!


----------



## m_jones_

Last time.


----------



## Dnic41

In for the last day.


----------



## sasuke256

in for the 30


----------



## mott555

In


----------



## Hueristic

10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10








10







10







10







10







10 







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10







10


----------



## elwood13

In


----------



## NvNw

In again!


----------



## BigMack70

one last time!


----------



## ocCuS

30, i´m in


----------



## angel88888

In for 30.


----------



## Mitch311

In for the last day. Thanks for the contest and congratulations to all the winners


----------



## istudy92

in for the 30th


----------



## beatfried

in!


----------



## galaxyy

in for the 30th, thanks!


----------



## Hukkel

In for the last day w00p w00p


----------



## JambonJovi

In for the last one. #30


----------



## shelter

In again.


----------



## BulletSponge

In again


----------



## Epipo

in for 30th


----------



## thelude

LAST CHANCE!!


----------



## Jolly Roger

IN


----------



## evilminist

In for 4/30
10


----------



## stl drifter

im in


----------



## MrStrat007

In for 30


----------



## Sand3853

in for the 30th


----------



## Psykopathic

In for the 30th. Thanks again OCN for the contest


----------



## sporkotica

In for THE DAY OF RECKONING (formally known as April 30th)


----------



## Whatman

4/30/14

Can I win just once in my life?


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Whatman*
> 
> 4/30/14
> 
> Can I win just once in my life?


Let this man win for $%&*s sake! I'm in!


----------



## .theMetal

In


----------



## blupupher

nvbncvbn


----------



## ledzepp3

Les do dis.


----------



## nepas

In for the last day!!


----------



## francisw19

One last chance! The answer is 10!


----------



## Seid Dark

In.


----------



## Metalbeard

In for the last chance.


----------



## RX7-2nr

Hello


----------



## Blaise170

In for 30


----------



## Majorhi

In for today and the last chance drawing.


----------



## ronal

In for the 30th


----------



## yraith

In for the 30th


----------



## psychophat

in


----------



## ZHoob2004

Post


----------



## EdenSB

In for the last chance.


----------



## Wavefunction

Day 30.


----------



## barkinos98

One last day to try my luck yo!


----------



## winginit

One more time


----------



## stumped

In the for the 30th.


----------



## Philly27

Woo the Finale


----------



## KBOMB

last day!? IN


----------



## ZealotKi11er

In for 30.


----------



## jeffro37

In for 4/30.


----------



## jagz

in for today, grats to all the winners.


----------



## i_ame_killer_2

In for 30th


----------



## debuchan

last chance!


----------



## Quadricwan

In for my last chance!


----------



## Azefore

Last shot for me, in for the 30th ^^


----------



## SinfulRoad

In for the last day, the 30th.


----------



## Angrybutcher

Last day, let's win this!


----------



## BlkDrgn28

In for 4/30


----------



## doctakedooty

In for the 30th


----------



## 996gt2

in


----------



## Wildcard36qs

L3t's g0!!


----------



## Blackhawk4

In for the 30th. Final day


----------



## Vanquished

In for 30!


----------



## Jolting

in 30


----------



## Aestylis

In for the last day! 4/30.


----------



## B-Con

One time!!


----------



## darwing

heres one for the gipper


----------



## twerk

In for the last time... come on!


----------



## Recr3ational

In


----------



## Nomad692000

in again


----------



## GingerJohn

One for the road

10


----------



## lucifermn

10. Second entry.


----------



## Lucas Bezerra

In


----------



## Phelan

In again!


----------



## kyfire

Last day and I'm in agin


----------



## kevinf

wednesday, the end day of this glorious contest


----------



## BusterOddo

In for the last day!!!


----------



## Quantum Reality

And now the final day, the penultimate!









Skill testing answer: 10


----------



## Zarthux

In for the final day!!!


----------



## Kokin

Count me in for the last day! Good luck everyone.


----------



## jetpak12

Last day!


----------



## Faster_is_better

Til the end!


----------



## Blueduck3285

I'm in!


----------



## waslakhani

its really sad that i haven't won yet







but i have 5 opportunites to win money so i have that going for me


----------



## legoman786

Last one!


----------



## ACMH-K

Missed that last couple of days but again
Congratulations to all of the past winners and gl hf to all the future contestants.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

New Winners:

April 28 - @Dangur

April 29 - @blazed_1

Congratulations. Please follow the instructions in the first post to claim your prize


----------



## Shrak




----------



## muels7

In for last chance!!


----------



## chargerz919

4/30/14 Last entry!


----------



## Wihglah

Once more unto the breach dear friends.


----------



## Shiftstealth

in for today


----------



## iwalkwithedead

Last day, I'm in for the 30th.


----------



## -X3-

In for the win (hopefully.







).


----------



## b0z0

In again


----------



## Matt-Matt

Sounds like it's the last entry. So I'm in!


----------



## 100cotton

Last day!


----------



## Cavey00

In for the 30th!


----------



## nazarein

4/30 entry


----------



## DiNet

asdddd


----------



## flash2021

in for the 30th


----------



## Destrto

In!


----------



## intelfan

In.


----------



## jason387

In it but never win it!


----------



## failwheeldrive

In!


----------



## Samishii

in!


----------



## SDMODNoob

in for day 30!


----------



## Tennobanzai

last day of april!


----------



## A7xConnor

In.


----------



## ssnyder28

In for the final day!

The answer is 10

Thanks again for the great contest!


----------



## tenchimuyo93

Last day, in ftw.


----------



## yanks8981

Last entry!


----------



## Jim888

in 4/30


----------



## nasmith2000

last chance!


----------



## Slider46

4/30 entry!


----------



## t0ni

In for the 30th.


----------



## mxfreek09

One last chance at it, once again Happy anniversary ocn, here's to many more, cheers!


----------



## Somedude168

In for today.


----------



## Pawelr98

In again


----------



## mtbiker033

last day, in ftw! 4/30


----------



## Scars Unseen

In for the last!


----------



## Snapky

In


----------



## animal0307

Last chance. Fingers crossed.


----------



## diggiddi

Day 30


----------



## Erick Silver

In for 4/30!!!


----------



## Simsim

in #30


----------



## criminal

In for 4/30


----------



## stren

30


----------



## robE

in for the last day aka 30/4


----------



## johny24

LAST DAY!!!


----------



## Deathclaw

in for 30th


----------



## Gamer_Josh

In one last time


----------



## MarlowXim

Celebrate it may just be the win!

Cue music.

STQ: 10


----------



## Jenova69

In for the 30th
Answer is 10


----------



## Jflisk

in for the 30th


----------



## Vocality

In for 30


----------



## bfromcolo

in for the last day


----------



## Anonymous Inc

In for the 30th.


----------



## Laylow

In for 30


----------



## tom.slick

30


----------



## agenttwisted

in for 4/30 last day


----------



## The Storm

In for the 30th


----------



## Quantum Reality

And now the final day, the penultimate!









Skill testing answer: 10

(oops, accidentally double posted it looks like)


----------



## jbobb

In for 30!


----------



## Fletcherea

It's the 30th, and I'm in!


----------



## dmasteR

In for 4/30/14


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

In for 4-30


----------



## boot318

Last chance to win and feeling lucky! In 4 the win!!!!!!!!!!!!!

-30


----------



## 98uk

In!!!


----------



## gildadan

in.


----------



## The.Crusher

In for the last day


----------



## phynce

in again


----------



## sciencegey

In it for the 30th! Last chance







!!!


----------



## Danbeme32

In


----------



## najiro

In for the last day!


----------



## Racersnare21

For the final time....IN


----------



## Bridgypoo

Did I already post? In.

Sent from my XT1055 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dragoon

last chance to get something! I'm in


----------



## TechCrazy

Last day in for 30


----------



## Neo Zuko

In


----------



## IRO-Bot

Nooo last day!


----------



## Mercyflush64

I'm in


----------



## cloppy007

in 30!


----------



## Ddreder

last day come on!


----------



## Angrychair

in for today also pretty please with a cherry mx switch on top


----------



## Tillmander

In


----------



## Razzle Dazzle

Beer thirty? More like in for day thirty.


----------



## Nukemaster

Last day in, why not


----------



## Agent_kenshin

in for one last time


----------



## Mr.Scott

30 last chance.


----------



## snoogins

in for one more!


----------



## whitie63

in for 30


----------



## z0so

The final day. Make it mine.


----------



## Darkcyde

One last time for April 30th.


----------



## Mumbles37

Last in!


----------



## decali

Almost over! In for today


----------



## Squeeky

day 30 w00t


----------



## cam51037

In for the 30th!


----------



## -iceblade^

In for 30 please, and thanks!


----------



## seward

In pls.


----------



## Arizonian

IN!


----------



## topdog

I'm in


----------



## z3r0_k00l75

In for 30 April.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

In


----------



## mfknjadagr8

in for 4/30..... if not today id love even more to win one of a four 250$...mmm water cooling!


----------



## Cyclops

in


----------



## TheReciever

in


----------



## Celcius

In for the 30th!


----------



## Sadmoto

in for 30th!


----------



## damric

Today is a lucky day I can feel it


----------



## bg92

in.


----------



## marc0053

In


----------



## Skye12977

In for today!


----------



## maximdymok

In for 30th


----------



## Loosenut

last in


----------



## hli53194

In for the 30th


----------



## Arm3nian

in for 30


----------



## Oliver1234

in


----------



## stubass

in for this final day


----------



## Ithanul

30


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Last day.


----------



## MrLinky

In the for the 30th!


----------



## Eclipx2

Last day! woo


----------



## Dgeorge1617

induendo


----------



## BWAS1000

IN for the day I'm not gonna win.


----------



## spdaimon

30


----------



## 66racer

In for a last chance


----------



## Tnt6200

Last one.


----------



## jamarns

In for the 30th!


----------



## pe4nut666

in again


----------



## Gualichu04

in 4 30th


----------



## itzhoovEr

in


----------



## wrath04

in!


----------



## dr4gon

Last day, good luck everyone! Thank you so much OCN!!


----------



## CarFreak302

In! (4/30)


----------



## phazer11

In for another day.


----------



## morbid_bean

in for the day

In for another shot


----------



## morbid_bean

Last day... IN IN IN


----------



## seraph84

last chance. in.


----------



## KipH

Dang. Its 5/1/2014 here


----------



## Blue Dragon

in


----------



## ironsurvivor

in


----------



## RagingPwner

In


----------



## Jaguarbamf

In for the last day please!


----------



## equinoxe3d

In for the 30th


----------



## agrims

In the last day


----------



## Sped

In for 1 last time


----------



## pioneerisloud

In


----------



## xD4rkFire

In for the last day!


----------



## PR-Imagery

30


----------



## lolllll117

in for 4/30

it's the last day of the month so this is what it comes down to!


----------



## HowHardCanItBe

in


----------



## brown bird

Last try for the 30th!!


----------



## Curleyyy

last try for the 30th? but today's the 1st? O:


----------



## PapaSmurf

Gotta keep my losing string intact.


----------



## k4m1k4z3

In one last time?


----------



## eternal7trance

In for 30th


----------



## EvoBeardy

I can't remember the time difference, but I'm gonna follow the others like a Lemming and also say:

In.


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Curleyyy*
> 
> last try for the 30th? but today's the 1st? O:


Still the 30th for me. In!


----------



## Mac the Geek

Still April 30 here also. In with two (local) hours to spare!


----------



## dejahboi

In for the last time


----------



## SporkofdooM

Still April 30th on the East Coast, thanks Admin and OCN!


----------



## brandontaz2k2

in for the last day


----------



## ZephyrBit

In FTW


----------



## XAslanX

day 30


----------



## Kaldari

in


----------



## SanguineDrone

In last day!


----------



## Nada190

Damn, I haven't checked this forum in so long and missed out but it's still April 30th here!


----------



## Arakasi

IN last


----------



## ccRicers

Going in!


----------



## parsec

Still trying, thanks OCN!


----------



## xlastshotx

In


----------



## cgipson1

in for 30


----------



## aas88keyz

Happy Anniversary OCN! Bring us ten more years of your service!


----------



## RedSunRises

In for the last time!


----------



## djthrottleboi

Lol i might not win but i wont miss the spam this contest brought my notifications and email.


----------



## sadeter

In for the Grand Finale!


----------



## Panther Al

In!


----------



## huzzug

in


----------



## -SE7EN-

in


----------



## Forsakenfire

last entry i think


----------



## Lubed Up Slug

In for today


----------



## H4rd5tyl3

In if not too late


----------



## dzyvette

Can I still make it?


----------



## Ascii Aficionado

In


----------



## worx

In!


----------



## jeromeface

in


----------



## jeromeface

in


----------



## Sean Webster

In


----------



## jattz

In for the last try!


----------



## Kinaesthetic

In for the final!


----------



## Bradford1040

just in case I am in


----------



## blackeyedcheese

in


----------



## 0493mike

In?


----------



## robE

In for the last raffle!


----------



## Synister

In if needed for raffle!


----------



## BakerMan1971

in for last raffle thing?


----------



## hiarc

Final in!


----------



## blenton

still here


----------



## Killhouse

in


----------



## lanofsong

Just in case. IN


----------



## angel88888

in


----------



## Eddie Smurphy

In again, more luck this time?


----------



## shilka

If the additional draw is still going on i am in for that


----------



## Jared2608

Would have been cool to win one of the days lol


----------



## jameyscott

I guess just to be safe... in.


----------



## BWAS1000

Yeah, in for the sore loser raffle

_*Sent from my Galaxy Nexus*_


----------



## mcg75

In for today.


----------



## SharpShoot3r07

in for the losers.


----------



## EliteGhost

In for the final


----------



## JambonJovi

Losers For The Win !


----------



## Deathclaw

don't know if supposed to enter today for the end draw, or not
well, here goes nothing
in for the last draw


----------



## PedroC1999

In


----------



## lusal




----------



## Epipo

In for the last chance draw, good luck ppl


----------



## dave1991

In


----------



## JKuhn

In for the final draw. The answer's 10.


----------



## SavellM

In...


----------



## Kokin

Good luck everyone! In for the last day.


----------



## nasmith2000

in for the final draw too!


----------



## StaticFX

ooo final draw!! FINGERS CROSSED!!!

Cmon!!! DADDY NEEDS A NEW MOTHERBOARD!! lol


----------



## b0z0

Dropped down to the Lower bracket


----------



## Jaguarbamf

One last shot lol


----------



## mAs81

I'm down for the final draw too


----------



## bluedevil

Final draw! In!!!


----------



## Jenova69

In for one last time!


----------



## niketpla

innnn


----------



## SinfulRoad

I guess this is for the final draw, in please.


----------



## The Storm

In for the losers bracket.


----------



## The_chemist21

in


----------



## marc0053

In


----------



## LordOfTots

In


----------



## ssgtnubb

In


----------



## freakb18c1

in

=X


----------



## y2kcamaross

In!


----------



## germslopz

In it to win it!


----------



## Whatman

Final contest for May 1st.


----------



## Jolly Roger

in


----------



## Slaughter

Congrats to all the winners and good luck to everyone on the random draws!







My fingers are crossed!


----------



## Stealth Pyros

In for the final draw


----------



## BulletSponge

In again


----------



## -X3-

In once again.


----------



## Phelan

in again!


----------



## mfknjadagr8

In for the finale


----------



## thanos999

in


----------



## gdubc

My final submission


----------



## FastMHz

Last one!


----------



## shelter

In for last draw.


----------



## Dortheleus

May 1st also? cool put me in.


----------



## kenpachiroks

in for the first of may


----------



## eternal7trance

Not sure if there's one for may 1st, but just in case


----------



## ObscureParadox

in again for the final day


----------



## istudy92

last day!


----------



## Skye12977

Congrats to everyone that won.


----------



## jbobb

Final entry...if there is one needed for the last drawings.


----------



## 3m3k

in


----------



## LarsL

Thanks OCN and congrats to all the other winners







Happy 10th Anniversary


----------



## Aparition

Wild Card Time!


----------



## MrStrat007

In for wildcard!


----------



## intelfan

In for bonus.


----------



## stumped

in for bonus?

If this is not a correct post, then please disregard.


----------



## Nomad692000

In again


----------



## DarthBaggins

Woot woot in for wild card!


----------



## Arakasi

in


----------



## AtomTM

Last day, one last try. Will not win as usual, but here goes nothing!


----------



## jeffro37

In here.


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

in 1


----------



## famous1994

In for the final time


----------



## mott555

In...even though it's no longer April? Well in just in case...


----------



## darwing

ditto


----------



## noxon

In


----------



## AcEsSalvation

I'm an idiot


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> I think the last day is still going...


The contest is over. It was only for April, however everyone that participated and didn't win anything are entered for one final drawing; it just wasn't made clear if you had to post one more time to enter that final drawing, so many are doing so just in case.


----------



## InsideJob

In for last chance. Good luck everyone!


----------



## Wheezo

Innit to winnit


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> The contest is over. It was only for April, however everyone that participated and didn't win anything are entered for one final drawing; it just wasn't made clear if you had to post one more time to enter that final drawing, so many are doing so just in case.


I believe Admin isn't going by our time zone. Earlier in the thread, the day was getting closed around 2PM -5EST (if I remember right).

WAIT... Wow I'm stupid. My bad...








I was trying to enter today thinking I failed to enter last night... I did though


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

In for the final draw


----------



## GuilT1

In. Just in case of a delay.


----------



## R3apR369

Go! Go! Go!


----------



## ronal

In for the last chance


----------



## djthrottleboi

in for the finale.


----------



## phynce

On for final draw


----------



## kinubic

in for finalE!!!


----------



## Dragoon

In for the last one


----------



## Jimhans1

Me tooo.


----------



## gertruude

in for final pls


----------



## ZealotKi11er

In Last.


----------



## B-Con

Good luck everybody!!


----------



## Kimir

So, last one eh


----------



## doctakedooty

In for the final prize also


----------



## Azefore

Finale.....drum roll....in


----------



## Serephucus

Posted.









Edit: Durr, missed it, never mind.


----------



## Pawelr98

In again


----------



## tom.slick

one last time


----------



## H3||scr3am

in for the finale


----------



## dealio

in


----------



## Lutfij

Last Day!


----------



## Danbeme32

last time


----------



## rtop2

In!


----------



## Bradford1040

well I guess in, thought it was over but I guess I need to read the OP again


----------



## topdog

Wish me luck


----------



## Mopar63

last chance...


----------



## chargerz919

I don't think you need to post an entry today for the final drawing, as everyone who entered during the month and did not win is eligible.
Quote:


> On May 1, everyone who entered, and did not win, will have a chance at winning one of four $250 cash prizes through PayPal


----------



## Darkcyde

In for the final draw.


----------



## aznpersuazn

Good luck!


----------



## .theMetal

Final Draw?


----------



## soulwrath

In to


----------



## Jimhans1

Who won yesterday's drawing? It's not been posted?


----------



## sciencegey

I for the last time







#hopeiwin)


----------



## leafonthewind

one last try...


----------



## ENTERPRISE

April 30 - @Dortheleus

Congratulations to our last day winner. Please follow the instructions in the first post to claim your prize.

Regards,

ENTERPRISE


----------



## KBOMB

now theres a drawing for all of us not-winners right?


----------



## rRansom

One last time. What are the chances, right?


----------



## mAs81

Already posted,but just making sure......
In for the last one...prolly a dud anyway,but a man can dream!!


----------



## Sasasd

Just noticed this. In.


----------



## Ultra-m-a-n

In for the last one!


----------



## spdaimon

May Day! May Day!


----------



## TheGRig

So hows does one enter for the May draw?


----------



## zemco999

May 1st


----------



## diggiddi

hey hey


----------



## masgreko

Can't win if you're not in


----------



## jetpak12

Bonus day entry?


----------



## TheGRig

In for the Bonus entry


----------



## arvidab

Did someone say bonus?


----------



## Zarthux

A bonus?! In!


----------



## Tillmander

Bonus in, I guess


----------



## CarFreak302

Bonus? Bonus. Thanks Admin!


----------



## BakerMan1971

not sure if my last in is the same as Bonus in, so in


----------



## Jawswing

Whoaaaaa, bonus round. I like it.


----------



## Tennobanzai

bonus!!!!!!


----------



## N2Gaming

Congrats to all the wieners







in for bonus round


----------



## EVILNOK

In.


----------



## mrawesome421

In for bonus day 1


----------



## robotninja

In for end of the month.


----------



## Ascii Aficionado

In for bonus


----------



## Quantum Reality

Just in case.









Skill testing answer: 10


----------



## Jenova69

In for bonus round!


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> *Update:* there will be an additional draw at the end for everyone who did not win!
> 
> On May 1, everyone who entered, and did not win, will have a chance at winning one of four $250 cash prizes through PayPal


That mean you'll have to enter within the April month and didn't win. No need to additional entry, right?


----------



## Atomfix

In!


----------



## 100cotton

In for final.


----------



## selk22

If you need to apply for final, then count me in!


----------



## jamarns

In for the final draw =)


----------



## dman811

I don't think it's needed but just in case it is and I am missing the fine print, I am in for the final draw.


----------



## -X3-

In for the bonus round (just in case we do need to say it.







).


----------



## Vocality

In for the bonus!


----------



## IRO-Bot

No need for in for the bonus rounds. It's everyone, besides winners, who's entered during the month.


----------



## p1en1nja

In!!


----------



## sn0man

IN.


----------



## najiro

Hope I get lucky with the bonus round. Congratulations to all the winners so far. Good job OCN!








Happy 10 Year anniversary again!







Most of the forums I hang around before are mostly dead, this one is very much alive and I hope it stays that way.


----------



## DuckKnuckle

In for the bonus round


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IRO-Bot*
> 
> No need for in for the bonus rounds. It's everyone, besides winners, who's entered during the month.


I figured that, but I just like to be extra sure.


----------



## twerk

Guys there is no need to post to be in for one of the 4 $250 prizes, everyone who has posted over the past month is automatically entered.

Congrats to everyone who has won something thus far.


----------



## KenLautner

okay all bets on the bonus round


----------



## phazer11

In for the bonus round, good luck everyone!


----------



## Racersnare21

Come on bonus round! Big Money Big Money!!!! No Wammys!


----------



## The Storm

^ I am old enough to remember that show!!! I used to watch it.


----------



## alancsalt

oh well, in, 10...............


----------



## nvidiaftw12

May 1st entry I guess.


----------



## morbid_bean

Bonus round! Woooo


----------



## decali

Is an entry required for May 1st winning, or is it just random through every other day? Either way, I suppose this qualifies


----------



## Gohan_Nightwing

In for May 1st if it's necessary to post!


----------



## bob808

In (maybe) who won?


----------



## CravinR1

In. Thanks for the awesome give away


----------



## Scars Unseen

Last Chance


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Entering in for the last chance draw ^_^


----------



## Wolfsbora

Do it!


----------



## Cyclops

in


----------



## Hueristic

There is no May 1 entry, today all that entered (previously) and did not win are in a final drawing.


----------



## Somedude168

Count me in for the last drawing


----------



## Oliver1234

in for something maybe? Don;t know!


----------



## blackhole2013

Im ready for the final prize..


----------



## Loosenut

in for last prize


----------



## KnownDragon

In for may 1rst!


----------



## DizZz

BONUS ROUND


----------



## BWAS1000

Where be the sore loser prizes?


----------



## roflcopter159

So do we have to enter for the May 1st drawing or is that based off of our old entries?


----------



## brandontaz2k2

in for whatever, I guess the May 1st drawing.


----------



## PMan007

In....for the last time

10


----------



## BusterOddo

Bonus Round!!!


----------



## WarpPrism

Congrats to the winners, In for the last time.


----------



## Samishii

in


----------



## TURN & BURN

if still running IN


----------



## vertical2

In for final non-winner drawings...


----------



## Star Forge

In for the last shot.


----------



## chronicfx

In for the consolation prize


----------



## Tnt6200

In for bonus round I guess.

Answer is still 10.


----------



## waslakhani

in for the last prize hope i win. good luck to everyone else!!!!!


----------



## 98uk

In for the last. He's to hoping


----------



## slothiraptor

in


----------



## MCCSolutions

IN


----------



## parsec

I'm thinking the "in" is over for the USA timezones...


----------



## worx

In!


----------



## SDMODNoob

Last chance! In!


----------



## Angrychair

hmm well good luck to everyone


----------



## psychophat

In . . . can't tell what day is today haven't sleep yet for days now.


----------



## daguardian

In.... thought we were done


----------



## blenton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> In.... thought we were done


There's still the bonus round left


----------



## Laur3nTyu

bonus win !! In


----------



## nismo_usaf

BONUS ROUNNNND!

Spinning the wheel.


----------



## jason387

In for the bonus round.


----------



## bobsaget

In for the bonus round!


----------



## Tatakai All

Last chance in.


----------



## mr soft

Bonus round ? ok then I´m in,


----------



## Vanquished

Bonus round!


----------



## RagingPwner

Bonus eh?


----------



## CravinR1

Always in


----------



## gertruude

Bonus round!


----------



## Truedeal

bonus


----------



## GuilT1

In. Just in case something goofy goes on here, lol.


----------



## Tillmander

Bonus round


----------



## lusal

Did they announce the boner round results?


----------



## StormX2

bonus round?? count me in!


----------



## soundx98

force of habit


----------



## Danbeme32

Bonus


----------



## Gilles3000

In for the bonus!


----------



## Mumbles37

Bonus in!


----------



## Dragoon

lolwat, I'm in I guess.


----------



## Slider46

Um...in for bonus?


----------



## jeffro37

In for the bonus.


----------



## KipH

Bonus? I think the last draw is for people who entered, not for more entries. But a nice bonus indead.


----------



## 98uk

In for final


----------



## Jolly Roger

IN


----------



## whitie63

In for the bonus.


----------



## mott555

In for the bonus round


----------



## FastMHz

haha bonus in for me too


----------



## germslopz

bonus round entry i suppose


----------



## chargerz919

So many people that don't bother to read, even a little bit.









Congrats to the April winners. Good luck to all of us losers.


----------



## GuilT1

I don't think it's a matter of not reading as much as these giveaways tend to run over the allotted time and admin has allowed late entries in previous giveaways. So it doesn't hurt to throw your hat in the ring on the slim chance that, that may be the case.


----------



## AngeloG.

In for last?


----------



## Razzle Dazzle

Bonus!


----------



## agrims

Gratz to the winners!


----------



## chargerz919

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GuilT1*
> 
> I don't think it's a matter of not reading as much as these giveaways tend to run over the allotted time and admin has allowed late entries in previous giveaways. So it doesn't hurt to throw your hat in the ring on the slim chance that, that may be the case.


Why would you need to "throw in your hat" for something that you are already entered in? If you entered even once throughout the month of April, you are entered for the final 4 prizes. It has been stated by admins on the past couple pages. It says it on the initial post by admin.


----------



## MCCSolutions

IN IN IN


----------



## GuilT1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chargerz919*
> 
> Why would you need to "throw in your hat" for something that you are already entered in? If you entered even once throughout the month of April, you are entered for the final 4 prizes. It has been stated by admins on the past couple pages. It says it on the initial post by admin.


I understand what the rules say, but admin has altered the rules before to allow extra prizes, so it doesn't hurt to get another entry in.


----------



## MCCSolutions

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GuilT1*
> 
> I understand what the rules say, but admin has altered the rules before to allow extra prizes, so it doesn't hurt to get another entry in.


I agree, im kinda on the band wagon lol, I thought it was over too lol, but seeing other people still posting...... Why not! No harm done!


----------



## N2Gaming

In until no longer needed to be in.


----------



## ronal

In


----------



## angel88888

IN


----------



## afropelican

in?


----------



## Ben Quincy

In for the Bonus round!

Still 10


----------



## DarthBaggins

In but thought yesterday was the day for bonus?


----------



## Anonymous Inc

In i guess?


----------



## rRansom

In, I guess.









Still waiting for the May 1 winner.


----------



## Welliam

last round


----------



## B-Con

In, in, in!!


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Congratulations to our Four $250 Prize winners:

*$250 Prize Winners*

@Focus182

@rebelextrm02

@ronal

@Jim888

Please follow the instructions in the First Post to claim your prize 

Thanks all for taking part in this competition. This competition is now CLOSED


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Congratulations winners! Thank you OCN for doing these amazing give aways


----------



## BWAS1000

You would think with 34 chances I'd win once.


----------



## BakerMan1971

well done winners


----------



## dman811

Congrats winners, you all make me jealous, but it is a good jealousy.


----------



## sasuke256

Congrats ! tried 14 times







failed 14 !


----------



## rebelextrm02

EEEEEeeeeeeeee!! XD


----------



## AngeloG.

Welp I expected that! Have fun with the money winners!


----------



## djthrottleboi

congrats to everyone.


----------



## DiaSin

A huge thank you to everyone involved. This will allow me to get a PSU to properly power my new card. My 7970 is a couple of pins short right now.


----------



## Zarthux

Congrats to everyone and thanks to the mods for putting this on!


----------



## DarthBaggins

Big congrats to the winners







and at least one of my teammates won lol @hertz9753


----------



## Roaches

Dem overclock monies is going to some new hardware







Grats everyone!


----------



## snoogins

Congrats to everyone who won, and thanks for the opportunity guys!


----------



## blackeyedcheese

Congrats to everyone and thanks to Overclock for the contest.


----------



## mAs81

Oh well,perhaps another time I'll be more lucky..
Congrats to all the winners,and thank you OCN for being awesome!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Metalbeard

Thanks for the opportunity OCN.


----------



## soundx98

Congrats to all the winners!


----------



## Faster_is_better

Congrats to everyone who won. Better luck next time for the rest of us









Thanks admin


----------



## Deathclaw

congrats to all who won
now i'm off to cry myself to sleep


----------



## zemco999

grats guys!


----------



## WarpPrism

Congrats everybody


----------



## sunset1

congrats people.


----------



## sadeter

Oh well . . . Congrats to those who won.


----------



## aznpersuazn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> Congratulations to our Four $250 Prize winners:
> 
> *$250 Prize Winners*
> 
> @Focus182
> 
> @rebelextrm02
> 
> @ronal
> 
> @Jim888
> 
> Please follow the instructions in the First Post to claim your prize
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks all for taking part in this competition. This competition is now CLOSED


Congratz!


----------



## noxon

in


----------



## Jimhans1

Lol, it's over folks.

Congrats to all the winners, now go post pics of what you buy!!!!


----------



## djthrottleboi

finally the spam can end.


----------



## selk22

Thanks for the awesome opportunity OCN!


----------



## PMan007

Congrats to all the winners. Enjoy your $$$...


----------



## Genesis1984

Congrats to the winners


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Yay for the winners, if someone doesn't claim one....I'm here


----------



## CravinR1

Thanks for the give away. Got lucky and won the 14th


----------



## Cyclops

in


----------



## cdnGhost

Thanks OCN!


----------



## ronal

Thanks OCN for the Contest.


----------



## f16-r1

Thanks for contest OCN! you guys rock!


----------



## daguardian

Congratz to all the winners and congratz to OCN, still the best!


----------



## Jolly Roger

in i guess


----------



## JambonJovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyclops*
> 
> in


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jolly Roger*
> 
> in i guess


In for what ? In for a bit of disappointment lads ? Competition is over...









Congrats to all the winners.
Waste of 30 posts personally but it was fun while it lasted


----------



## wrath04

Awesome Contest OCN !
Congratulations Winners! You Luck People you


----------



## MattGordon

grats to all the winners! More importantly... HAPPY ANNIVERSARY OCN !


----------



## kyfire

Corngratz to all the winners and to OCN for 10 great years


----------



## PapaSmurf

Congrats to all of the winner. I'm not too disappointed as I won one of the Hoodies and a Lanyard a couple of years back so I can't complain.

Here's to another 10 years (at least).


----------



## Nukemaster

Grats winners!


----------



## StormX2

no wins for me?


----------



## Neo Zuko

I pretty much assume I'll never win. Just like any car raffle I've ever tried for. At least when I win I'll be surprised.


----------



## Vanquished

Stop being such debbie downers. You got free chances for a month to win money with no catch! Maybe they should give away forum titles for anyone unhappy about not winning something


----------



## morbid_bean

Congrats to the winners!

Thanks for the chance to win! OCN!


----------



## ladcrooks

in again for the days i missed


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ladcrooks*
> 
> in again for the days i missed


It's over.


----------



## Nukemaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> It's over.











Image from Wikipedia via Just for Laughs


----------



## TheGRig

Mommy!! its over!!!!


----------



## ColonelAngus

Count me in please


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ColonelAngus*
> 
> Count me in please


Maybe next year?


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> Maybe next year?


Maybe next decade









Something this good doesn't come along every year.

Congratz again to 4 bonus winners!

And thankyou OCN


----------



## Erick Silver

As one of the winners I would like to thank OCN for this awesome contest that it ran. Also thank you for hosting such a helpful and knowledgeable community.


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> As one of the winners I would like to thank OCN for this awesome contest that it ran. Also thank you for hosting such a helpful and knowledgeable community.


Same from me. Once the money comes in this will allow me to get the PSU I need to properly power my new card.


----------



## Sand3853

I want to say thanks as well.. first time i've won a random drawing and this will allow me to add some finishing touches to my buikd


----------



## DiaSin

Although I do wonder when the money will come.. The PSU I want will not be on the marketplace forever.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> Although I do wonder when the money will come.. The PSU I want will not be on the marketplace forever.


It will come at the end of the month in the middle of the week. Try to guess which month and year.


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> It will come at the end of the month in the middle of the week. Try to guess which month and year.


Don't even say that.. I've been running this GPU two pins short on the power for too long already. It's not crashing or anything but it still bothers me. I can't even afford a molex adapter with my current financial situation. Absolutely counting on this money to pay for a PSU.


----------



## JambonJovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> Don't even say that.. I've been running this GPU two pins short on the power for too long already. It's not crashing or anything but it still bothers me. I can't even afford a molex adapter with my current financial situation. Absolutely counting on this money to pay for a PSU.


First world problems


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> Don't even say that.. I've been running this GPU two pins short on the power for too long already. It's not crashing or anything but it still bothers me. I can't even afford a molex adapter with my current financial situation. Absolutely counting on this money to pay for a PSU.


So you're running a 7970 with 2x 6pins? Wow I didn't think that would work..

Use intergrated if it's that much of a hassle?


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> So you're running a 7970 with 2x 6pins? Wow I didn't think that would work..
> 
> Use intergrated if it's that much of a hassle?


Running it with a 6 and an 8. It has two 8 pin connectors. Even though every thing I have seen on this card says only the 6GB variant is supposed to have 2x8pin and I have the 3GB version.


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> Running it with a 6 and an 8. It has two 8 pin connectors. Even though every thing I have seen on this card says only the 6GB variant is supposed to have 2x8pin and I have the 3GB version.


Oh okay, you should be okayish then. I'd still be wary haha.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

You did pm enterprise your paypal address right?


----------



## KSIMP88

In for the 37th


----------



## Erick Silver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KSIMP88*
> 
> In for the 37th


LOL Funny


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> You did pm enterprise your paypal address right?


Yeah, like the day after my name came up. And then I added another message to that PM with a thank you to everyone involved the day after the contest ended.


----------



## Hukkel

Congrats to all winners!!!


----------



## thanos999

this thread still open ? why


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thanos999*
> 
> this thread still open ? why


Probably because they still have not paid the winners.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Payments will be going out to winners as soon as possible


----------



## LarsL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> Payments will be going out to winners as soon as possible


SWEET


----------



## Erick Silver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> Payments will be going out to winners as soon as possible


Awesome! But unfortunately the H100i I was going to purchase with the monies has been bought. The seller could wait no longer. I will have to find another.

I know that the Mods and Admins can get busy, but what happened to:
Quote:


> You need to do this by 48 hours after the contest closes. We will not wait around for you as all prizes will be sent out at once at the end of the month.


----------



## TechCrazy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> Awesome! But unfortunately the H100i I was going to purchase with the monies has been bought. The seller could wait no longer. I will have to find another.
> 
> I know that the Mods and Admins can get busy, but what happened to:


1) sucks but you'll fine another cooler people post stuff all the time just have to keep an eye on the thread.

2) end of month as in end of May


----------



## Quantum Reality

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TechCrazy*
> 
> 1) sucks but you'll fine another cooler people post stuff all the time just have to keep an eye on the thread.
> 
> 2) end of month as in end of May


That's not what's implied by admin's original post. "the month", in context, is implied to be the end of *April*. This feels just a bit "after the fact attempt to make wriggle room" to me, and I suppose should have been expected given the ongoing lack of timely information about the PayPal problems OCN has had in the past year and a half.


----------



## Paradigm84

At the end of the day, it's still free money that admin didn't have to give away, just be patient and thankful that you had so many chances to win money.


----------



## TechCrazy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> At the end of the day, it's still free money that admin didn't have to give away, just be patient and thankful that you had so many chances to win money.


I cant find the rep button!!!!!


----------



## barkinos98

Yeah i have to agree with this one, its literally free money









Besides you guys have to wait like a few weeks tops. My december folding prize was given to me in mid march


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TechCrazy*
> 
> I cant find the rep button!!!!!


Somebody stole it.


----------



## JambonJovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> At the end of the day, it's still free money that admin didn't have to give away,
> just be patient and thankful that you had so many chances to win money.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TechCrazy*
> 
> I cant find the rep button!!!!!


This n' that and then some !









Stop complaining !


----------



## Erick Silver

Oh by no means am I complaining. I must have misunderstood though. I read it as winners had 48 hours to respond. at the end of that 48 hours the prizes would be sent. That's the way I read it. Perhaps I was mistaken.


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> Oh by no means am I complaining. I must have misunderstood though. I read it as winners had 48 hours to respond. at the end of that 48 hours the prizes would be sent. That's the way I read it. Perhaps I was mistaken.


Same here, I wasn't complaining. I was just confused, I read it the same way you did.


----------



## kyfire

I stay cornfuzzled that's why I'll just sit back and wait for PP to tell me I have money.


----------



## Aestylis

Still nothing eh?.


----------



## kpforce1

Happy Anniversary OCN!! I can't believe i missed this lol Congrats to all of the winners


----------



## ronal

Did anyone receive their prize yet?


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronal*
> 
> Did anyone receive their prize yet?


I haven't.


----------



## BigMack70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> I haven't.


Ditto.


----------



## kyfire

Nope


----------



## Roaches

Nope.avi


----------



## Mercyflush64

It wa all a hoax just to send more spam to your email. Mwahahahaha!


----------



## dman811

Post here.


----------



## TitanOfKronos

Newb here. Money is nice


----------



## Erick Silver

Still waiting here....

Titan. This contest is over, we are just waiting on the prizes to be distributed.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Prizes will be out as soon as possible for this and thank you for your patience


----------



## 4LC4PON3

crap i missed this one  was to focused on trying to get a new PC going oh well next time


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> Prizes will be out as soon as possible for this and thank you for your patience


It came in! Thanks to everyone involved.


----------



## kyfire

Received...Thanks!!!! And CORNGRATZ for 10 years!!!!!


----------



## DiaSin

Again, a huge thanks to everyone involved.


----------



## wanako

Thanks! Mine came in. This will be going to fund my next build refresh, Wanako Works 01X - Mini Onyx, aka "Devil's Canyon MEGA E-PEEN" .









HUEHUEHUEHUE


----------



## Sand3853

Mine came in too







Will be updating my build later this month


----------



## hertz9753




----------



## Erick Silver

Thanks again to OCN and all those running the contest. Gratz to all the winners including myself! Prize received!


----------



## misschibista

Congrats to all prize winners







Sad I missed this


----------



## Wildcard36qs

Thanks OCN!


----------



## ronal

Thanks OCN!


----------



## Ultra-m-a-n

thank you again!


----------



## BigMack70

Thanks!!! You guys just funded my GoG pre-order of The Witcher 3


----------



## LarsL

Thanks OCN parts are now on order


----------



## Focus182

Aw man! I only just noticed 3 years later that i won $250!


----------



## Scars Unseen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Focus182*
> 
> Aw man! I only just noticed 3 years later that i won $250!


Congratulations!


----------



## Focus182

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scars Unseen*
> 
> Congratulations!


Haha thanks i guess. Typical the one thing I win and I miss it


----------

